# 2013 Subaru BRZ Build Log



## bertholomey

I tend to be very wordy, and this build log won't disappoint.

I have been 'obsessing' about this car since Ryan told me about it - probably December or January of this year. I thought after my 2002 BMW, I would naturally buy another BMW. I was looking at the 135i and the new Z4 coupe, but both of these cars present significant challenges for mobile audio – would take significant custom installation to get the system in the way I would want it. 

Once I really started looking at the BRZ – I really liked the way the car looked, and I liked the platform for my Stereo install. I know many have made the comments on the BRZ forums and on this forum that it is a joke to be called a ‘sports car’ with only 200 horse power, but for me 1) it looks like a sports car 2) feels like a sports car in the cockpit 3) handles like a sports car 4) and it has plenty of power ----a sports car in my book – the only one that has to be happy with it. 

This is my first new car, so it was a bit of a big deal. A few pics from the dealer when he got it in, and some pics when I picked it up.



















The sales guy sent me a video of the odometer reading 8 miles.

The Day the wife and I picked up the car


















Sitting at the 'signing' table









A few interior shots:



























After tinting


----------



## bertholomey

Now, to the install....

2013 Subaru BRZ: Audio Installation
•	September 24, 2012 – September 30, 2012
•	Mark Brooks

Goals:
•	Clean and Stealthy
•	Usability of trunk
•	Rattle Free
•	Sound quality on par with the BMW if not better

*PRESS FIT EVERYTHING!* 
(I was instructed to make sure this is clearly stated)

Major Sections of Install:
•	Head Unit
•	Dash Speakers
•	Mid bass drivers
•	Amplifiers
•	Processor
•	6to8 Controller
•	Wiring
•	Deadening

Rough Chronology:
•	Listen to BMW for reference
•	De-Install BMW
•	Pull BRZ HU – check engine lights, etc.
•	Measure up subs, amps
•	Final decision on kicks vs doors
•	Gut BRZ – prepare for deadener / wiring
•	Wiring – power, rca, speaker
•	Deadener
•	Speaker install – dash / mid bass
•	Amp Install
•	Subs
•	Tune

Equipment:
•	Pioneer P99RS
•	Mosconi 6to8 + Controller
•	Mosconi 200.4, 100.4 (2)
•	Morel MT23 Tweeters
•	Audible Physics XR3M or Nz3 or X4Soul
•	Audible Physics Arian 6.5” drivers
•	Audison distribution block
•	RCAs, Power Wire, Speaker Wire, Fan, Relay, Deadener

Some pics of measuring the available space:




























The suitcase is a requirement - will need to drive this car to the airport.....









A table full of gear


















Wires


----------



## bertholomey

Additional shots of the 'gutting' (or de-installing)





































Not a great shot, but 0 gauge wire through the firewall


----------



## bertholomey

More wiring shots - this is at the beginning of the week




























Into the doors



























Into the dash


----------



## bertholomey

The Head Unit - I was running close to the wire on getting a kit for this car prior to the build starting - I really wanted a custom look, and Mark delivered! I was extremely impressed with how this came out. 





































Speakers

I was trying to decide between the XR3M's, the NZ's, and the X4's - I really love the sound of the XR's, and it really depended on what would fit. As it turned out - the XRs would fit - 'barely'....there was really no way the X4's were going to fit without some serious cuttin'.


----------



## bertholomey

Dash speakers continued



















Door speakers were the 6.5" Arian drivers. Mike told me the corian baffles were the bomb, but he was later accused of sabotage....jk They took a long time to cut, lots of itchy dust, and foul language 










Well....after they cracked when putting in screws.....we went with Mark's first choice....birch ply


----------



## chithead

Subscribed


----------



## SkizeR

you know after a day or two you cant edit posts, right? either way.. SUB"D!!!


----------



## tintbox

I'm in.


----------



## bertholomey

The next day saw the beginning of the IB baffle. Pretty challenging in this small car. The 'wall' had to be built inside the car, and it had to be able to be removed some day (didn't really want to have it completely glued in). The wall was made with birch ply, and we went with one layer due to space constraints. 









































































And of course - it had to be carpeted within the car...not real fun......


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Subscribed! You're using the same frontstage drivers as me. The XR3m is a fantastic driver! But I don't need to tell you that. I also ran the Morel MT23 with it myself but decided that I liked the XR3m alone on my mid/highs... It just sounded cleaner. You're doing a great job so far! I'll be getting a new subaru Outback or Legacy for my upcoming build... I hope to get some ideas from this build. I can't wait to hear your impressions of the Arians! Your post that you wrote when you first got the XR3m drivers is what talked me into trying them! LOVE EM!


----------



## bertholomey

With the subs in....I had an extremely fortunate thing happen.....I spoke to my friend Webster who offered up his awesome pair of AA subs - lovingly modded to run IB. It took something very special to make me leave my frankensub that I have enjoyed for the past several years. I have always wanted to run dual subs, and I finally got my chance. I am extremely impressed with these subs - with a solid baffle, 4 ohm final load, and 90+ sensitivity.....they do well!





































Painting the magnets....


















Removing the rear deck turned into a real PITA - the plastic pieces that need to be removed to get to the deck didn't want to play along. Thanks to Subimax, we knew that we would get rattles if we didn't do something about this area now.


----------



## bertholomey

Trunk build. 10 pounds of 'stuff' in a 5 pound sack.....I know that 20" + amps aren't typically put in small cars like this, but there isn't but a very few other amps I would consider other than these Mosconis. Mark had to get 3 amps, a distro block, a processor, and a fan in the tire well. I'm looking to replace those AQ RCAs with something shorter.























































The 6to8 controller...I was really looking forward to using this piece. It was a challenge to get it to me, and it turned out to be a bit bigger than we had expected. The deal breaker for me was that it didn't seem to want to work with the bluetooth dongle installed. I need to use the bluetooth to tune, and I am not going to install the dongle every time I want to tune......something about that word dongle.....



















Never got a pic of the controller lit up.


----------



## bertholomey

The tweets were installed in the pillars. The original idea was to put them in the dash next to the 3's, but the only space really available was where the stock tweet was installed.....that could possibly seriously narrow the stage. Mark installed the Morel tweeters using the supplied hardware.

Here are some 'Final' pics










































































....and a shout out to Ryan with the excellent spray wash to keep things clean.


----------



## The A Train

"Subbed"


----------



## SteveH!

Loving this build brudda!
looking forward to hearing this after you get it dialed in


----------



## bertholomey

So to wrap things up.....

I had finally got my '02 BMW 325i sounding exactly how I wanted, and then we ripped it apart. So I had Mark install the same gear (except the subs), and since we ran out of time at the end of the build to do any tuning except for Time Alignment, the tune is exactly the same as what was in the BMW. 

It sounds better already. The drivers are mounted more solidly, the wiring is direct (not the splices that were needed in the BMW), and the driver locations have some inherent advantages. 

The staging is very wide, deep with good layering, height is midway up the windshield, and the bass is solid - the dual subs play low and loud - effortlessly. I'm really looking forward to a few tuning sessions to get this to a level that I never experienced before - even as much as I liked the sound in the BMW.


----------



## decibelle

Looks great Jason. I call dibs on being one of the first to listen at the meet this fall.


----------



## bertholomey

FartinInTheTub said:


> Subscribed! You're using the same frontstage drivers as me. The XR3m is a fantastic driver! But I don't need to tell you that. I also ran the Morel MT23 with it myself but decided that I liked the XR3m alone on my mid/highs... It just sounded cleaner. You're doing a great job so far! I'll be getting a new subaru Outback or Legacy for my upcoming build... I hope to get some ideas from this build. I can't wait to hear your impressions of the Arians! Your post that you wrote when you first got the XR3m drivers is what talked me into trying them! LOVE EM!


Thanks!!!

I'm a big fan of the Arians....but of course you all know I would say that.....but I was using some solid drivers (Seas Lotus Reference 6.5's). I feel that the Arians provide greater resolution, accuracy, and 'weight' to the bass frequencies.


----------



## BigAl205

Ripping apart a brand new car...I love it!


----------



## FartinInTheTub

bertholomey said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Arians....but of course you all know I would say that.....but I was using some solid drivers (Seas Lotus Reference 6.5's). I feel that the Arians provide greater resolution, accuracy, and 'weight' to the bass frequencies.


I'm glad you like them! Can't wait to install mine. I'll be replacing Dynaudio MW160 drivers with the Arians... I'm optimistic.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Nice install, so this was the one Mark was working on... I have some 3" drivers coming from him for the dash of my FR-S myself. My system isn't nearly as nice as yours i'm just replacing the 6.5's and 3's and i added the JBL MSBassPro SQ.


----------



## nepl29

Great looking car!!! I like a lot more than the Scion version...very clean install!


----------



## ChrisB

BigAl205 said:


> Ripping apart a brand new car...I love it!


Hey, the best time to break stuff for the car is when it is brand new versus being 10+ years old with plastic parts that are nearly impossible to find.:laugh:

I know on my WRX that certain plastic pieces are single use items only.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Oh snap thats some nice work and on a new ride,WICKED!


----------



## bertholomey

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Oh snap thats some nice work and on a new ride,WICKED!


Thanks.....it is some nice work. I thought Mark did a fantastic job on the car. He had done a lot of research on the BRZ / FRS forums and some of the great builds on this forum, but pictures will only tell you so much. He had some plans in mind that had to be changed when he was presented with the actual dimensions of the car. Also, as you could guess, there was not any builds on the BRZ/FRS forums to this level (most guys either don't care that much about sound or didn't want to add this much weight).

I mentioned before that I really liked the way he mounted the Pioneer. I never liked the dash kit in the bmw - little flimsy thing that looked awful. I got a quote on a fiber glass custom mount.....about $350, and even I couldn't 'justify' that kind of cost. The stock unit it a weird din + 1/2, so I'm not sure exactly what the kit is going to look like. I think this black bevel looks really good with the Pioneer, and I couldn't be happier in the way it turned out.


----------



## DAT

Love the install and car., I heard the BMW was very nice sounding so if this is better, WOW !


----------



## slade1274

Definitely motivates me to head up for November- can't wait to get a listen.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I have been able to listen to this car at the current Post-BMW tune and it already sounds great. It will take very little work to have this car at an unbelievable level compared to the other cars I've heard.

Good work Mark and Jason.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Yeah the Pioneer HU install came out awesome, really looks at home there.Not for nothing but the OEM head really looks cheesy in comparison.Congrats on your purchase & good luck with it.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Thanks for all the kind comments. 

*Jason did I tell you that Corian sucks* :laugh:

Not really it is just a little hard to cut, but if time is taken with it, it would have been great to use.

The BRZ was fun to work on and a bit of a pain also. If we had more time on hand there was a couple other small things we would have like to have done, but time nor space was at a premium. 

As for the Dash/Radio Bezel was going to just by the a kit, but everyone I seen I hate the way it looked in the dash. So i made one. Came out pretty good. 

But it does sound great with just the BMW tune and new T/A, midbass/subbass impact is great. Midrange and Highs are detial, open and accurate, yet smooth and involving. It will get only better. Wow


----------



## nucci

Since both drivers are super wide band, do you mind hinting at the crossovers being used in the car?


----------



## bertholomey

nucci said:


> Since both drivers are super wide band, do you mind hinting at the crossovers being used in the car?


No problem at all..... 

Arian from 80-200 @ 18 db

XRs from 500 to 8k @ 6db

MT23 from 10k @ 6db

these are the settings I had in the bmw, and they still work for me in this car.


----------



## req

sweet jason!

about time you pulled the trigger and did it 

cool install! i hope i can make it down there to hang with you all!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bertholomey said:


> No problem at all.....
> 
> Arian from 80-200 @ 18 db
> 
> XRs from 500 to 8k @ 6db
> 
> MT23 from 10k @ 6db
> 
> these are the settings I had in the bmw, and they still work for me in this car.


Jason what where your setting for 2-way mode?


----------



## BigAl205

I'm used to seeing Mark looking in windows...not looking out 
Awesome work, as usual


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

BigAl205 said:


> *I'm used to seeing Mark looking in windows...not looking out*
> Awesome work, as usual


Now that was a good one :laugh:


----------



## strakele

Looks great Jason. Glad it came out so well, and I can't wait to hear it.


----------



## bertholomey

Audible Physics said:


> Jason what where your setting for 2-way mode?


Arians 80hz @ 18db to 6k @ 6db
MT23's 8k @ 6db


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> I have been able to listen to this car at the current Post-BMW tune and it already sounds great. It will take very little work to have this car at an unbelievable level compared to the other cars I've heard.
> 
> Good work Mark and Jason.


Thanks for saying that Kendal...... I believe the words you said upon exiting the vehicle was, "your car always [makes me mad] when I demo it"  

I secretly hope you have the same reaction in November when you get a longer demo with your music


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Thanks for saying that Kendal...... I believe the words you said upon exiting the vehicle was, "your car always [makes me mad] when I demo it"
> 
> I secretly hope you have the same reaction in November when you get a longer demo with your music


Yep that's pretty close with some cleaned up language. 
I have lots of new music to demo in there.


----------



## 04silverz

BigAl205 said:


> Ripping apart a brand new car...I love it!


X2
The looks I got from co workers when they saw me tear a part my new 350z was almost priceless. Some people will never understand 

Awesome build all around!


----------



## Mile Zero

Very nice IB setup you have there, don't see very many of those


----------



## bertholomey

04silverz said:


> X2
> The looks I got from co workers when they saw me tear a part my new 350z was almost priceless. Some people will never understand
> 
> Awesome build all around!


Thanks for the compliment!



Mile Zero said:


> Very nice IB setup you have there, don't see very many of those


I have heard several IB set ups, and I have used an IB sub for the last few years in my BMW, and I prefer the sound. I was pretty happy to find out that this car had fold down seats, but then the height of the trunk seemed to be problematic. Fortunately Mark was able to build the wall in such a way that I didn't loose to much trunk, and I'm still able to fold down the seats to view / service the back of the subs. These dual 12's have a huge amount of potential to get really loud, but I really like the sub sound even at low volumes with things like stand up bass - very natural, very smooth and detailed sound......Mark tweaked the TA, and it really brought the sub sound to the front of the car.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Brock_Landers said:


> Awesome job. Are the subs *true* IB or is the back of the seat sort of creating a quasi-enclosure? Why didn't you fire them into the seat? I'm sure there's a reason, so don't take it as criticism.


No sir, no Quasi-enclosure, to much air leaks from around the seats. They do not completely sealed when in the up position. But whatever and however it does it sound great. Low, clean and accurate. 

Next the reason for not firing the cones into the back seat was the magnets would have eaten up a large amount of the trunk space. Next the magnets look cool from behind the seats. Which was a task in itself as the seats pulled from the trunk side to be folded down, no way to do it from the inside the car. But we figure out a way to make that happen also. And keep it looking as stock looking as possible. So much no many notice it.


----------



## papasin

Looks great. Too bad you guys are on the opposite coast, otherwise, I would love to take a listen .


----------



## wdemetrius1

Hats off to Jason and Mark! I can't wait to get a listen as well. I'll be after Ally.


----------



## bertholomey

wdemetrius1 said:


> Hats off to Jason and Mark! I can't wait to get a listen as well. I'll be after Ally.


I hope that will be a few minutes after Ally and not several hours after Ally ........that door was just wide open - I couldn't help but going through it!


----------



## decibelle

D is never going to live that down


----------



## FG79

Jason, car and install look great!!

Can't wait to hear it.

Congrats bud.


----------



## chefhow

You coming out this weekend?


----------



## bertholomey

No sir - I'm in Charleston at the beach for a well deserved vacation this week. My finals will be at my house on the 3rd


----------



## metalball

Great looking install! Love the looks of the BRZ. Too bad they haven't had one available in CO to test drive yet!


----------



## bertholomey

I was ready to order without a test drive, but the wife (the wiser, smarter, and better looking half) stated that was not going to happen. 

I got lucky though - I got a call from a Scion dealership that they had an FRS that was not picked up (I later pm'd the guy who had ordered it - they didn't tell them they were going to install about $2k worth of stuff at the port - he refused to pay over MSRP). I had a 5 minute round the block test drive. 

Then I got a call from a Subi dealership that I had contacted previously, and the owner had used one of his BRZ allotments to get one in. I showed up to look at it, and was told by some weird skinny salesman that I wasn't going to get a test drive, and that at the time (July) - the next orders were going to be in November for February shipments (1st cars - maybe March / April). 

The salesman that I had spoken to previously came out, verified that the order system was closed - first cars from Japan would be February, and that the boss wasn't letting anyone take the car out (if you were willing to pay $32k, you could drive it home today). I reacted negatively, he went inside to ask, and we went for a 'spirited' test drive.....I was sold. 

About a month later (August), I made a list of dealers in NC - started calling all of them - some said they could take my money to make an order (basically put my name on a list for when the order system opens in November). I finally found one who had a car on order to come in within a couple weeks that just happened to be exactly the trim level, transmission, and color I wanted. I was amazed! They sold it to me at MSRP, it was delayed for a month, but I still got it before others who ordered before me. The buying process went exceptionally well.....and I'm glad I didn't fly to NY to buy one off the lot (I was close to doing that a couple times). So........hopefully, they will have some soon in Colorado where you live.


----------



## metalball

Man, that sounds like a hell of a headache for a new car. I know that a lot of the dealers here are marking up their BRZ/FRS "pre-order" vehicles with a $5k charge up for "interior, exterior protection packages and add'l dealer profit".


----------



## subiemax

Very nice work! Every aspect. 
It is exciting to see the level of activity this car has gotten in both my hobbies, Autocross and autosound, in such a short period of time. Of course they are often at odds with each other. While my competition spends thousands of dollars to drop 10s of pounds, I'm doing the opposite. Lol. But everything is a compromise.

Any problems with door rattles. Seems every one I track down, 3 more pop up.


----------



## subiemax

I looked at a white FRS first, started filling out paperwork, got as far as the declaration page before I saw that they tacked on almost $3000 to the MSRP. No thanks. They swore that all dealers were doing this. Bought mine at MSRP a week later.


----------



## ecbmxer

Any idea how much weight difference there is after the system? You removed the spare, so that should save some. With those cars so light and well balanced, hopefully the weight didn't increase too much (I suspect it didn't). Nice build!


----------



## bertholomey

subiemax said:


> Very nice work! Every aspect.
> 
> Any problems with door rattles. Seems every one I track down, 3 more pop up.


We put a fair amount of Focal Blackhole Mat on the panels, and we used a good amount of CCF between the metal and the door card. There are a few small rattles when I get a bit violent with the volume. I'll need to track down these last little places and silence them. My original plan (before picking up the car) was to put the mid bass drivers in the kicks because I was sick of the rattles in the BMW doors (10 yr old car), but it just didn't look possible - too small of a space.....too many cables and connectors in that area. I'm sure if Mark had the car for a month, he may have been able to figure out the best way to get the mids in there.



subiemax said:


> I looked at a white FRS first, started filling out paperwork, got as far as the declaration page before I saw that they tacked on almost $3000 to the MSRP. No thanks. They swore that all dealers were doing this. Bought mine at MSRP a week later.


So much for no haggle pricing......



ecbmxer said:


> Any idea how much weight difference there is after the system? You removed the spare, so that should save some. With those cars so light and well balanced, hopefully the weight didn't increase too much (I suspect it didn't). Nice build!


I didn't weigh everything, but I would suspect that I didn't add a huge amount of weight. I'm not racing the car, but I didn't want to totally ruin the feel of the car. Driving the car since the install.....I can't feel any difference.


----------



## dales

awesome stuff man.


----------



## Potcher

wowwww nice work! amazing car


----------



## Lunchbox12

Beautiful install and very well thought out! Major thumbs up on this project!!


----------



## minibox

Hats off to Mark and Jason on this install. I know the time and attention Jason paid to all of the details and pieces of equipment used and it's great to see it all come together. If it already sounds better than the final tune on the bimmer then I'm sure this car will do well in the lanes next season. 
Jason,
I've got some discs for you that I can't wait to hear in the BRZ. I'll give you a ring when you get back from the beach.


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Hats off to Mark and Jason on this install. I know the time and attention Jason paid to all of the details and pieces of equipment used and it's great to see it all come together. If it already sounds better than the final tune on the bimmer then I'm sure this car will do well in the lanes next season.
> Jason,
> I've got some discs for you that I can't wait to hear in the BRZ. I'll give you a ring when you get back from the beach.


Thanks John! I'll be back Saturday afternoon - will be available Sunday and next week. Would love to hook up with you prior to the 3rd.....break out that Audio Control RTA.....


----------



## hippopotamus

wow.. great car, great equipment and great installation !
very clean and lookin' like stock except for the HU area..

change to bigger wheels and put lowering kit.. dang! that car looks fabulous..


----------



## ksoazn

badass


----------



## The Drake

Very nice, really looking forward to seeing and hearing this in person. Great job guys.


----------



## Velozity

Hey, I was just trying to help by suggesting the Corian! It is a PITA but boy is it worth it once complete.

Jason and Mark, looks great gentlemen! Since I only live an hour away I should get there first and have first listen right?? Sorry Ally...

Jason, I take it you like the sound of the direct-windshield reflection mount in the BRZ better than the on-axis A-pillars in the Bimmer?


----------



## JJDu4

Looks great guys!!


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Jason and Mark, looks great gentlemen! Since I only live an hour away I should get there first and have first listen right?? Sorry Ally...
> 
> Jason, I take it you like the sound of the direct-windshield reflection mount in the BRZ better than the on-axis A-pillars in the Bimmer?


I would love it if you arrived early so everyone can hear your new ride and you can hear all the other cars.... The issue with your logic is that Ally will likely get here on the 2nd  

I do like the sound of the 3's on the dash..... Not sure if it is because of the reflected sound or that there is a more solid baffle and more airspace behind the driver. Either way, I'm loving the XR's in this car. 

How are you liking the NZ's?


----------



## quickaudi07

Bad ass little car, and very nice sound system 

You guys did a great job!

Enjoy your new toy, any plans for upgrades under the hood?

My Chinese buddy told me that, in Japan they pull these engines out and install STI engines in these cars... 

Over all looks like a fun car, my buddy bought one and he didn't let me drive it...


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks! It was a long time coming, but installed in a very short time period. 

No plans for under the hood mods for now. The car is plenty quick for this old man


----------



## wdemetrius1

bertholomey said:


> I would love it if you arrived early so everyone can hear your new ride and you can hear all the other cars.... The issue with your logic is that Ally will likely get here on the 2nd
> 
> I do like the sound of the 3's on the dash..... Not sure if it is because of the reflected sound or that there is a more solid baffle and more airspace behind the driver. Either way, I'm loving the XR's in this car.
> 
> How are you liking the NZ's?


^^

Mike, will we get to see a new Build Log shortly?


----------



## wdemetrius1

bertholomey said:


> I would love it if you arrived early so everyone can hear your new ride and you can hear all the other cars.... The issue with your logic is that Ally will likely get here on the 2nd
> 
> I do like the sound of the 3's on the dash..... Not sure if it is because of the reflected sound or that there is a more solid baffle and more airspace behind the driver. Either way, I'm loving the XR's in this car.
> 
> How are you liking the NZ's?


^^

Mike, will we get to see a new Build Log shortly? I'm curious to know your thoughts too.


----------



## Velozity

bertholomey said:


> I would love it if you arrived early so everyone can hear your new ride and you can hear all the other cars.... The issue with your logic is that Ally will likely get here on the 2nd
> 
> I do like the sound of the 3's on the dash..... Not sure if it is because of the reflected sound or that there is a more solid baffle and more airspace behind the driver. Either way, I'm loving the XR's in this car.
> 
> How are you liking the NZ's?



Loving them. They get better the more they get broken in. I frequently jam at 100+db effortlessly with these.




wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> Mike, will we get to see a new Build Log shortly?


First of all congrats on your awesome second place finish in Street my friend! Now our sigs match lol. Yes I think I'll start the build log tonight after putting the kids to bed.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Velozity said:


> Hey, I was just trying to help by suggesting the Corian! It is a PITA but boy is it worth it once complete.
> 
> Jason and Mark, looks great gentlemen! Since I only live an hour away I should get there first and have first listen right?? Sorry Ally...
> 
> Jason, I take it you like the sound of the direct-windshield reflection mount in the BRZ better than the on-axis A-pillars in the Bimmer?


Yes I know I was just having fun about the Corian. It would have been great if I had more time to get it drilled again, but time was not on our side.

I can not wait to hear the new build.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Velozity said:


> Loving them. They get better the more they get broken in. I frequently jam at 100+db effortlessly with these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all congrats on your awesome second place finish in Street my friend! Now our sigs match lol. Yes I think I'll start the build log tonight after putting the kids to bed.



Thanks a lot Mike! LOL, our signatures are almost identical! I'll look forward to your Build. 

Congratulations, on another Team Of The Year Win, as well.


----------



## JoeHemi57

Can't wait to get my 3's here for the dash of my FR-S, i might need to send Mark a pm it's be quite a while.


----------



## bertholomey

did you say you were going to do a build log?


----------



## bertholomey

I had a great time tuning with John (minibox) last night. Even though the car sounded pretty good with the BMW tune, we made quite a few adjustments to the EQ. We didn't change any crossover points / slopes, but the peaks and valleys in the BMW certainly didn't translate directly to this car (Duh!). 

This was the 'Before' on the Passenger side I think









Passenger Side before smoothing out the upper end









Driver's Side









Passenger Side









I listened to 2Pac on the way home last night, and I haven't had time today to go out there to listen to any 'SQ' music, but it sounded a bit cleaner and more focused last night with the tracks prior to the drive....heck.....2Pac sounded fantastic!


----------



## quality_sound

Dude, where's all the bass??? LMAO


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> Dude, where's all the bass??? LMAO


......there isn't any in this car.......it is a bassless set up........just ask minibox


----------



## minibox

quality_sound said:


> Dude, where's all the bass??? LMAO


Plenty of bass. Subs turned off for tuning and neighbors' new baby.


----------



## quality_sound

I guess the "LMAO" wasn't enough to convey the sarcasm...


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> I guess the "LMAO" wasn't enough to convey the sarcasm...


It did.....I was attempting a bit of mirth - thought it would be more fun to give a snarky reply instead of saying that the subs weren't on. 

But.......we were both pretty stoked about the bass sound from the Arians without the subs. Daft Punk was righteous!


----------



## quality_sound

Righteous midbass FTW! That's how my Quarts sounded in my MINI.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Man glad you got nice tune on her finally. 

And man your right the more the Arian seem to break-in the better they get.


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> Righteous midbass FTW! That's how my Quarts sounded in my MINI.


You did like those Quarts. Did you get drivers in your VW yet? I saw that you were taking measurements. 







Audible Physics said:


> Man glad you got nice tune on her finally.
> 
> And man your right the more the Arian seem to break-in the better they get.


I still haven't had a chance to really listen yet... Drove up to Virginia right after work. I did have one track that I switched from preset 1 to preset 2......the voice just cleaned right up.... Much more presence in the midbass.... those were the immediate things I could hear.... Probably some imaging/staging improvements as well. 

I'm looking forward to you coming up as well.... Getting your ears in the car....


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> You did like those Quarts. Did you get drivers in your VW yet? I saw that you were taking measurements.


I just need to mount them on the pass side. I've already gotten that side wired up. I'm going to start working the driver's side tomorrow. I can't connect anything until I get my PS8 and my amp racks but if I can get it all pre-wired then I'm looking at a half day's work to get it up and running. I'm gonna be running with the stock rears and the front left (I have to leave it connected for BT to work until I get the processor and amps wired up) until I get the racks done and the PS8 in. Worst case I can roll without the processor if I HAVE to. I may have to use the passives temporarily if that happens though.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Maybe you can help me out. I've always set my car up for RTA with 
the same meter you used. Most of the time it was as flat or flatter
that what you have. But to me it always sounded like junk. Does most
everyone listen to music with such a flat curve? I see this on lots of
builds but I've never asked as to why.


----------



## quality_sound

No, no one listens to it flat. There needs to be more midbass and bottom end and a dropoff on the top end.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

quality_sound said:


> No, no one listens to it flat. There needs to be more midbass and bottom end and a dropoff on the top end.


I didn't think so, but was never brave enough to ask most folks.

I just see people doing it and always say "tune" along with it, most
of the time when I say tune I mean tuned to music. So, these guys
I see most often are tuning for the RTA part of a show? And to see
if any dips or spikes can be tuned out? I've gotten several perfect
RTA scores back in my old USACi days, but never really bothered 
with it until the day of the show.

Glad to see all these people I see metering cars here aren't listening
to music that way.. duh... :laugh:

Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## bertholomey

Our intent was to reduce the peaks and bring up the valleys that are from the affects of the interior and speaker locations. 

Starting point..... Then adjust using experienced ears based on preference...... Dynamic, live sound..... Smooth, mellow, etc. 

I was talking with John about this.... Whether this could be a direct correlation to zeroing a rifle..... Getting things leveled out, and then fine tuning based on personal taste.... But I may be way off base with all of this..... Sounds better to me.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bertholomey said:


> Our intent was to reduce the peaks and bring up the valleys that are from the affects of the interior and speaker locations.
> 
> Starting point..... Then adjust using experienced ears based on preference...... Dynamic, live sound..... Smooth, mellow, etc.
> 
> I was talking with John about this.... Whether this could be a direct correlation to zeroing a rifle..... Getting things leveled out, and then fine tuning based on personal taste.... But I may be way off base with all of this..... Sounds better to me.


No your not, you are right on sir.

Next different drivers, different cars will sound different with a flat response. Some sound better then others. The reason being different drivers have different response curves when install in the vehicle. So one may sound flat and lifeless and a lot to correct it. The next may sound just right and need very little work. 

Placement/install will play a part in this also. There is no one way a response curve should look like. You can listen to 10 different cars that sound great and then RTA all of them and not one of the RTA curve will be the same.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Our intent was to reduce the peaks and *bring up the valleys* that are from the affects of the interior and speaker locations.
> 
> Starting point..... Then adjust using experienced ears based on preference...... Dynamic, live sound..... Smooth, mellow, etc.
> 
> I was talking with John about this.... Whether this could be a direct correlation to zeroing a rifle..... Getting things leveled out, and then fine tuning based on personal taste.... But I may be way off base with all of this..... Sounds better to me.


be _really_ careful with this.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Audible Physics said:


> No your not, you are right on sir.
> 
> Next different drivers, different cars will sound different with a flat response. Some sound better then others. The reason being different drivers have different response curves when install in the vehicle. So one may sound flat and lifeless and a lot to correct it. The next may sound just right and need very little work.
> 
> Placement/install will play a part in this also. There is no one way a response curve should look like. You can listen to 10 different cars that sound great and then RTA all of them and not one of the RTA curve will be the same.[/QUOTE
> 
> +1


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> be _really_ careful with this.


Yes sir..... To clarify.... Bringing up the valleys..... We didn't boost above 0 db on most of the freqs..... 

What I was speaking about was taking 100 hertz from - 10 db to - 2 db which displayed as 'flat' on the rta..... (cabin gain @ 100 hertz in the BMW, not in the BRZ). 

This was the first tune in this car..... Good start.


----------



## j-man

Outstanding Jason and Mark! 

Beautiful car and install


----------



## subwoofery

bertholomey said:


> Yes sir..... To clarify.... Bringing up the valleys..... We didn't boost above 0 db on most of the freqs.....
> 
> What I was speaking about was taking 100 hertz from - 10 db to - 2 db which displayed as 'flat' on the rta..... (cabin gain @ 100 hertz in the BMW, not in the BRZ).
> 
> This was the first tune in this car..... Good start.


But you're still boosting 100Hz by 8dBs... even though your baseline is 0dB

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

subwoofery said:


> But you're still boosting 100Hz by 8dBs... even though your baseline is 0dB
> 
> Kelvin


What you must remember his tune is not from a flat curve eq curve it was from the tune from his BMW. Also as he said they did not go about 0 on the eq on most bands. So even it he raise the response curve by 8dbs at 100hz his eq may have not passed the 0 point staying on the negative side of 0.


----------



## bertholomey

I had a couple great romps in the car today. Drove it like I stole it over Draper Mountain and really pushed the car......it delivered exactly what the ads promised.


----------



## subwoofery

Audible Physics said:


> What you must remember his tune is not from a flat curve eq curve it was from the tune from his BMW. Also as he said they did not go about 0 on the eq on most bands. So even it he raise the response curve by 8dbs at 100hz his eq may have not passed the 0 point staying on the negative side of 0.


So if I understand correctly, the EQ was @ -10dB on the EQ (showing -8 on the RTA) and you brought it up to -2dB on the EQ (showing 0 on the RTA)... Correct? 
So nothing on the EQ is above 0, correct? 

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

subwoofery said:


> So if I understand correctly, the EQ was @ -10dB on the EQ (showing -8 on the RTA) and you brought it up to -2dB on the EQ (showing 0 on the RTA)... Correct?
> So nothing on the EQ is above 0, correct?
> 
> Kelvin


I wasn't there for the RTA

But,

Here is what i know the BMW had some massive cuts in the mid-bass range to kill the vibration in the doors. That tune was use in the BRZ as a starting point. As stated a page back or so only T/A was done.

So different car different effect on/from that tune. 

Next if you have ever tuned with an RTA, because it shows 10dbs down on the RTA does not mean you need that amount of boost on your eq to flat it out. Even more so with PEQ with adjustable Q. I know that is what logic says it should be, but that is not always the case. Just went thru it at finals.



bertholomey said:


> I had a couple great romps in the car today. Drove it like I stole it over Draper Mountain and really pushed the car......it delivered exactly what the ads promised.


Ok I am so full with envy, I did not get to driver her, not even down the street.


----------



## subwoofery

Audible Physics said:


> I was there for the RTA
> 
> But,
> 
> Here is what i know the BMW had some massive cuts in the mid-bass range to kill the vibration in the doors. That tune was use in the BRZ as a starting point. As stated a page back or so only T/A was done.
> 
> So different car different effect on/from that tune.
> 
> Next if you have ever tuned with an RTA, because it shows 10dbs down on the RTA does not mean you need that amount of boost on your eq to flat it out. Even more so with PEQ with adjustable Q. I know that is what logic says it should be, but that is not always the case. Just went thru it at finals.


Gotcha  

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

subwoofery said:


> Gotcha
> 
> Kelvin


OOps that was suppose to say I *wasn't* there for the RTA. Sorry about that. 

Now back to you pushing her in the Mountains


----------



## bertholomey

subwoofery said:


> So if I understand correctly, the EQ was @ -10dB on the EQ (showing -8 on the RTA) and you brought it up to -2dB on the EQ (showing 0 on the RTA)... Correct?
> So nothing on the EQ is above 0, correct?
> 
> Kelvin


Funny thing - On Friday I had a couple minutes between putting out fires at work, and I thought to myself, "I'll post those pics of the RTA and tell everyone that John and I tuned last night." So I did - I didn't anticipate the discussion that would ensue. If I would have made the 'boring' post that we tuned last night....everyone would have just said, "So what" and that would have been it. 

Thursday night's 'tune' was a great chance to get together with a good friend, make some adjustments to some frequencies to overcome some issues we had with the BMW and to try to make adjustments for the new environment and speaker locations. If I had posted these RTA photos as, "This is the 'tune' (RTA results) as I prepare for Finals"......then I could expect many questions. I really enjoyed the tune that John and I came up with in the BMW (scored a low 80's by Matt Roberts earlier this year), but this is probably just one of a few tuning sessions that we will have.

Hey Kelvin - I do have a few freqs above 0 db - for now. There are some things I really want to explore with the 6to8 so that I won't have an 'overprocessed' sound. 




Audible Physics said:


> I wasn't there for the RTA
> 
> But,
> 
> Here is what i know the BMW had some massive cuts in the mid-bass range to kill the vibration in the doors. That tune was use in the BRZ as a starting point. As stated a page back or so only T/A was done.
> 
> So different car different effect on/from that tune.
> 
> Next if you have ever tuned with an RTA, because it shows 10dbs down on the RTA does not mean you need that amount of boost on your eq to flat it out. Even more so with PEQ with adjustable Q. I know that is what logic says it should be, but that is not always the case. Just went thru it at finals.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I am so full with envy, I did not get to driver her, not even down the street.


Thanks Mark! A couple of the cuts for the BMW to cut the rattles - it was the windows that were rattling within the tracks - if I opened them slightly to put pressure on the windows, the rattles would diminish a bit (even with the big cuts), so this was an opportunity to bring some of those freqs back up now that I have a solid door install - on a brand new car that doesn't have all the years of opening / closing doors. 



Audible Physics said:


> OOps that was suppose to say I *wasn't* there for the RTA. Sorry about that.
> 
> Now back to you pushing her in the Mountains


It was fun when I was driving.....not so much when my Dad was driving - he was really pushing it (he has driven some racey cars back when he was younger) - not so fun to hold on from the passenger's seat and 'Hope' that nothing bad happens......the missed gears kind of hurt too....But the car took the 4th to 3rd (when 5th was the goal) very well - without a complaint. The sound of the exhaust above 4,000 rpm is a wonderful thing. 

But.....last night I came out to the car and noticed that Dad's cat had walked on the car.....finding it to be a slick surface, Puss had decided to use his claws to 'climb' the hood......will certainly need to get some help getting the scratches out.....cats!......have to see what my buddy Sam can do.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

bertholomey said:


> Funny thing - On Friday I had a couple minutes between putting out fires at work, and I thought to myself, "I'll post those pics of the RTA and tell everyone that John and I tuned last night." So I did - I didn't anticipate the discussion that would ensue. If I would have made the 'boring' post that we tuned last night....everyone would have just said, "So what" and that would have been it.
> 
> Thursday night's 'tune' was a great chance to get together with a good friend, make some adjustments to some frequencies to overcome some issues we had with the BMW and to try to make adjustments for the new environment and speaker locations. If I had posted these RTA photos as, "This is the 'tune' (RTA results) as I prepare for Finals"......then I could expect many questions. I really enjoyed the tune that John and I came up with in the BMW (scored a low 80's by Matt Roberts earlier this year), but this is probably just one of a few tuning sessions that we will have.
> 
> Hey Kelvin - I do have a few freqs above 0 db - for now. There are some things I really want to explore with the 6to8 so that I won't have an 'overprocessed' sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mark! A couple of the cuts for the BMW to cut the rattles - it was the windows that were rattling within the tracks - if I opened them slightly to put pressure on the windows, the rattles would diminish a bit (even with the big cuts), so this was an opportunity to bring some of those freqs back up now that I have a solid door install - on a brand new car that doesn't have all the years of opening / closing doors.
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun when I was driving.....not so much when my Dad was driving - he was really pushing it (he has driven some racey cars back when he was younger) - not so fun to hold on from the passenger's seat and 'Hope' that nothing bad happens......the missed gears kind of hurt too....But the car took the 4th to 3rd (when 5th was the goal) very well - without a complaint. The sound of the exhaust above 4,000 rpm is a wonderful thing.
> 
> But.....last night I came out to the car and noticed that Dad's cat had walked on the car.....finding it to be a slick surface, *Puss had decided to use his claws to 'climb' the hood......will certainly need to get some help getting the scratches out.....cats!......have to see what my buddy Sam can do.*


Man O no, I had the same thing happen to the Lex.


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> But.....last night I came out to the car and noticed that Dad's cat had walked on the car.....finding it to be a slick surface, Puss had decided to use his claws to 'climb' the hood......will certainly need to get some help getting the scratches out.....cats!......have to see what my buddy Sam can do.


Get a dog.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

bertholomey said:


> But.....last night I came out to the car and noticed that Dad's cat had walked on the car.....finding it to be a slick surface, Puss had decided to use his claws to 'climb' the hood......will certainly need to get some help getting the scratches out.....cats!......have to see what my buddy Sam can do.


My 102 year old grand mother told me a trick to keep cats off cars. Sprinkle
some cayenne pepper or red pepper (being its your cat) on the surfaces. It
will get on its paws, then it will lick it off. It will soon put two and two together. plus it wont hurt your paint.


----------



## quality_sound

Now THAT'S a spicy ride!


----------



## JayinMI

quality_sound said:


> Get a dog.


Depends on the dog. My buddy's dog would come up and try to get in through the window when he saw me...even if it was closed.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound

Ok, get a non-retarded dog. lol


----------



## FLYONWALL9

quality_sound said:


> Ok, get a non-retarded dog. lol


ROF...:laugh:


----------



## FG79

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Maybe you can help me out. I've always set my car up for RTA with
> the same meter you used. Most of the time it was as flat or flatter
> that what you have. But to me it always sounded like junk. Does most
> everyone listen to music with such a flat curve? I see this on lots of
> builds but I've never asked as to why.





quality_sound said:


> No, no one listens to it flat. There needs to be more midbass and bottom end and a dropoff on the top end.


Agree with quality!

Flat is not ideal although it is better than a bright, thin tune for sure.

Most OEM systems aim for a flat tune.

Difference between car & home audio is mostly in the midbass region.....car tends to sound "right" with a bit of a hump in that region. If that is too flat it's boring, but in a home setting that's fine.


----------



## FG79

Audible Physics said:


> Here is what i know the BMW had some *massive cuts in the mid-bass range to kill the vibration in the doors*. That tune was use in the BRZ as a starting point. As stated a page back or so only T/A was done.


I know Jason told me he had issues with the vibration in the doors....

Wish there was another way of fixing this than to cut midbass. Last thing I'd want to cut if I could. 

Have you tried leaving it flat? I noticed my car now being 6 years old is starting to show signs of vibration that it never used to show. I think it's just age of the car most of the time. 

New cars, esp. built well with big doors should be fine.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

FG79 said:


> I know Jason told me he had issues with the vibration in the doors....
> 
> Wish there was another way of fixing this than to cut midbass. Last thing I'd want to cut if I could.
> 
> Have you tried leaving it flat? I noticed my car now being 6 years old is starting to show signs of vibration that it never used to show. I think it's just age of the car most of the time.
> 
> New cars, esp. built well with big doors should be fine.


I can agree to an extend, but for most part any door will vibrate with enough air moving around in them. Dampening Dampening and more Dampening, is the name of the game. Then isolate the waves from the front of the cone from the inter door skin. 

And we are not talking about in the BRZ, that was in his BMW the cuts where done.

But you guys can just not say a response should look one way, just way to many variables in car audio to say so. A flat response is done to give you a good starting point, simple as that. It will sound better in some cars then others.


----------



## bertholomey

FG79 said:


> I know Jason told me he had issues with the vibration in the doors....
> 
> Wish there was another way of fixing this than to cut midbass. Last thing I'd want to cut if I could.
> 
> Have you tried leaving it flat? I noticed my car now being 6 years old is starting to show signs of vibration that it never used to show. I think it's just age of the car most of the time.
> 
> New cars, esp. built well with big doors should be fine.


In the BMW, it was actually the windows rattling in the tracks...I would actuate the regulator to put tension on them at shows so they wouldn't rattle so much....we put some deadener on the rails, but that didn't do much. 

When I had a chance to make changes in the BRZ, I was able to bring up 60 & 65 hz (up to 0 db) because I didn't have the rattles and bring up 100 hz because I didn't have the huge cabin gain at this frequency in this car.


----------



## kickinaudio

Toyota GT 86 fails moose test - YouTube


----------



## bertholomey

kickinaudio said:


> Toyota GT 86 fails moose test - YouTube


BRZ don't care.....


----------



## SteveH!

Audible Physics said:


> Man O no, I had the same thing happen to the Lex.


and this is why i hate cats and love bb guns aimed at cats


----------



## pimpndahoz

bertholomey said:


> BRZ don't care.....


I literall just LOL'd like a teenage girl.


----------



## bertholomey

I know I have a bunch of pictures in this thread already, but I thought I would add a few more. These aren't too different from the original pictures I posted when I got the car.....but that is a good thing because it is now a few months old, and it looks like new. 

I picked up the car yesterday from my friends Sam and Dan Ponjican in Winston. They completed an Opticoat 2.0 application on the car, and I think it looks fantastic. 

Detailing Gurus

FB Detailing Gurus

I took the following pics with my phone today.


----------



## DAT

That looks fantastic


----------



## quality_sound

Needs moar low!!!


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> Needs moar low!!!


I hear ya'......common observation....maybe in due time


----------



## n_olympios

IMO it's just fine as it is. If there's something it could use, that's probably a few more foot-pounds of torque and some bhp.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Looking good.
I didn't tell you but I only listened for about 5 minutes after you got out at your meet. Bring this beast...east...and we shall test it on curvy potholed roads dodging deer and roadkill while blasting Fineshrines or AC/DC


----------



## BigAl205

Does that stuff make it any easier to get in and out of?


:cowboy::biker::indian_chief:
:army:oliceman::builder:


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Does that stuff make it any easier to get in and out of?
> 
> 
> :cowboy::biker::indian_chief:
> :army:oliceman::builder:


No.....but dropping the seat all the way down would have helped 

Ryan got in to do his short demo drive, and exclaimed that the seat was way too high......like he was sitting on top of the car instead of down in the car......it would be a lot easier for you to sit in it now without your head touching the roof......:blush:


----------



## BigAl205

I'll blame Ally











BTW...the car is awesome!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks bro! 

I'm sitting in the car right now on a conference call, in the parking lot of a Chilles, in the rain. A dude stopped his car, started walking around the Subi, freaked out when he realized someone was sitting in it, stated that he had to buy one of these, but had not seen the inside.....he loved it (didn't hurt that the rain was nicely beaded up on the car )


----------



## SynRG

Wow Jason. Great Car. Great install. Great equipment. Great friends to share with. Count your blessings.

I saw you paid MSRP for the car. To me this is one of the few cars out there that is worth MSRP, a solid value. They focused on bringing the most value to the core enthusiast market for the cars, and doing away with superfluous. Interesting that you used Audible Physics drivers, because that is the philosophy behind Mark's approach to his line of drivers; exceptionally solid value to core enthusiasts, without anything superfluous. 

It'll be interesting to see if Subaru and Scion's price point on these cars creeps up as it has on the 370Z or whether they can hold where they are. Nissan has priced many core buyers out of reach with the 370z and G37. Same thing happened to Mazda RX7.

You are so fortunate to have had Mark involved on your install. I am continually impressed by Mark's work ethic, ingenuity, out-of-the-box thinking, experience, and pragmatism. BTW, you must have a pretty good size back seat for him to have been able to get back there. 

I look forward to the opportunity to hear your car while I drive it. Okay, maybe just hear the car.  If you get over near Nashville, give me a holler.

Also let me know how you like the Opticoat. State-of-the-art stuff. I have some for my car but can't find a day to detail the car and put it on.


----------



## bertholomey

SynRG said:


> Wow Jason. Great Car. Great install. Great equipment. Great friends to share with. Count your blessings.
> 
> I saw you paid MSRP for the car. To me this is one of the few cars out there that is worth MSRP, a solid value. They focused on bringing the most value to the core enthusiast market for the cars, and doing away with superfluous. Interesting that you used Audible Physics drivers, because that is the philosophy behind Mark's approach to his line of drivers; exceptionally solid value to core enthusiasts, without anything superfluous.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Subaru and Scion's price point on these cars creeps up as it has on the 370Z or whether they can hold where they are. Nissan has priced many core buyers out of reach with the 370z and G37. Same thing happened to Mazda RX7.
> 
> You are so fortunate to have had Mark involved on your install. I am continually impressed by Mark's work ethic, ingenuity, out-of-the-box thinking, experience, and pragmatism. BTW, you must have a pretty good size back seat for him to have been able to get back there.
> 
> I look forward to the opportunity to hear your car while I drive it. Okay, maybe just hear the car.  If you get over near Nashville, give me a holler.
> 
> Also let me know how you like the Opticoat. State-of-the-art stuff. I have some for my car but can't find a day to detail the car and put it on.


Thank you so much John,

The car is a joy to drive, and I completely agree with your statements about value - one gets a lot for what they pay for this car. It certainly isn't an inexpensive car, but it is priced correctly I believe - they could have probably asked for a higher price - but I'm glad they didn't 

I enjoy every drive in this car - it isn't only fun when you are racing through the gears or driving fast on twisty roads - I enjoy driving it on the open highway or downtown. The only part I hate.......is parking it - especially in parking lots - it is worrisome.......

I was fortunate to have Mark complete the install, and I have really enjoyed the sound. I'll be at the Atlanta Meet http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-atlanta-meet-spring-2013-sat-march-16-a.html, if you could slip on over to Hotlanta.....it would be like a reunion from Erin's G2G  

I really like the opticoat product - for me, it was completely worth it. In the short term, I love the fact the car is so easy to clean, and it doesn't need to be waxed.....ever again. In the long term, I'm looking forward to not having the etching problems that I had with the bimmer from parking under pines and getting sapped upon. I'm hoping that it looks pretty much brand new for years to come. Try to make it to Atlanta in March - you will hear some amazing Atlanta cars for sure! I'd also like to hear more about the plans you have for your car. 

J


----------



## prettysweetsounds

...big fan of that IB set-up. Very nicely done.


----------



## bertholomey

prettysweetsounds said:


> ...big fan of that IB set-up. Very nicely done.


Thanks! It was a lot of work for Mark, and challenging building it in the car, but I love the results.


----------



## ErinH

I definitely look forward to hearing it at the ATL GTG.


----------



## captainobvious

Great work Jay (and Mark). Loving the new ride 

I'm between a BRZ and WRX for my next car myself...close in price, but the WRX has so much more convenience...space, all wheel drive, a useable back seat...folddown seat for good storage. ugh... The BRZ seats are amazing though. You actually feel like you're in a sports car.


----------



## subiemax

captainobvious said:


> Great work Jay (and Mark). Loving the new ride
> 
> I'm between a BRZ and WRX for my next car myself...close in price, but the WRX has so much more convenience...space, all wheel drive, a useable back seat...folddown seat for good storage. ugh... The BRZ seats are amazing though. You actually feel like you're in a sports car.


My last car was an 11 WRX and now have an FRS. They both are great cars but in vastly different ways. I think the interior is better on the twins and more conducive to car audio. An all new WRx should be out later this year, so I would wait if that's what you choose.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey Cap'n! I'll totally echo what Subimax said - the BRZ is incredibly fun, but if you need any utility at all, the WRX would be the way to go......I couldn't even fit a gun hard case in my trunk - had to put it in the back seat 

The BRZ is fun when you are flicking it around and just smooth driving in traffic - very stereo friendly as well - tough decision.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

very clean i though of this to be my replace for my evo when they boost them


----------



## n_olympios

I doubt they will. There's a more powerful n/a version coming probably later this year though.


----------



## captainobvious

subiemax said:


> My last car was an 11 WRX and now have an FRS. They both are great cars but in vastly different ways. I think the interior is better on the twins and more conducive to car audio. An all new WRx should be out later this year, so I would wait if that's what you choose.


Yeah I saw the 2013's at the Philly auto show, but havent really been kkeping up with whats coming out for the 2014/2015 models. Thanks.



bertholomey said:


> Hey Cap'n! I'll totally echo what Subimax said - the BRZ is incredibly fun, but if you need any utility at all, the WRX would be the way to go......I couldn't even fit a gun hard case in my trunk - had to put it in the back seat
> 
> The BRZ is fun when you are flicking it around and just smooth driving in traffic - very stereo friendly as well - tough decision.


Thanks Jay, glad to hear you're enjoying it. I love the dash setup for mods/tweets. What kind of space do the BRZ's have in the front doors for drivers? Can you get anything over a 6.5" in there?


Thanks !


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

that paint really stands out


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

captainobvious said:


> Yeah I saw the 2013's at the Philly auto show, but havent really been kkeping up with whats coming out for the 2014/2015 models. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay, glad to hear you're enjoying it. I love the dash setup for mods/tweets. What kind of space do the BRZ's have in the front doors for drivers? Can you get anything over a 6.5" in there?
> 
> 
> Thanks !



im also waiting on seeing what the new model will bring.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Yeah I saw the 2013's at the Philly auto show, but havent really been kkeping up with whats coming out for the 2014/2015 models. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jay, glad to hear you're enjoying it. I love the dash setup for mods/tweets. What kind of space do the BRZ's have in the front doors for drivers? Can you get anything over a 6.5" in there?
> 
> 
> Thanks !


I saw my first one in person at the 2012 Atlanta Auto Show - had about 45 minutes total to go through the convention center to look at it. 

I know you can get a pretty deep 6.5" / 7" in there - I have a fairly hefty baffle, and still have room before the door card. I know at least one fella on here was going to be modding the door (metal) a bit to get 8's in the door - shouldn't be a problem, and I don't think there would need to be any mod to the door card itself.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I saw my first one in person at the 2012 Atlanta Auto Show - had about 45 minutes total to go through the convention center to look at it.
> 
> I know you can get a pretty deep 6.5" / 7" in there - I have a fairly hefty baffle, and still have room before the door card. I know at least one fella on here was going to be modding the door (metal) a bit to get 8's in the door - shouldn't be a problem, *and I don't think there would need to be any mod to the door card itself*.


 
Now THAT'S music to my ears. As you know, I've had more than my fair share of door mods :laugh:

If I could get 8's in there with a 3" plus tweet, or better yet, a 4" plus tweeter in the dash, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23

captainobvious said:


> Now THAT'S music to my ears. As you know, I've had more than my fair share of door mods :laugh:
> 
> If I could get 8's in there with a 3" plus tweet, or better yet, a 4" plus tweeter in the dash, I'd be pretty happy.


that would be sick to have


----------



## n_olympios

Indeed. No need for a sub as well, provided that the doors can handle the extra oomph from 8's.


----------



## slade1274

depends on the 4". A Scanspeak 10f is a simple drop in with a new ring made- but that's a small 4".
Doors cannot handle what you would expect in order to forgo a sub.... I don't know any doors that could.


----------



## captainobvious

Jay-

How much clearnace is there between the dash speaker mount and the grill? Im wondering if an adapter plate might allow for a 4" in there...

And I see in the doors you didnt have to trim the inner plastic ring around the backside of the door card where the speaker grille is. How much clearance do you have between your baffle and the door grille? (I assume its a 3/4" baffle but correct me please if I'm wrong. I'm trying to figure out how I would approach the install in this car should I pick one up 


Thanks bud and again, great work. I hope to get some seat time in there to listen to your setup sometime in the future!

-Steve


----------



## bertholomey

Hey Steve - I think the challenge with the 4" driver will be more with the magnet clearance versus grill clearance. There is an air duct under there that needs to be cleared, and a little bit of associated plastic in the baffle area where the ring would be needs to be cut. Mark said it would take quite a bit of surgery to get the X4Soul in there, but other 4's might go in with little cutting. 

Mark also carved away a bit of the plastic on the underside of the gill, but that might have been an 1/8" of material. So....if memory serves - there is maybe a 1/2" to 3/4" of clearance from the surround to the underside of the grill. 

It is a 3/4" baffle, and I think there is still probably another 2" until you get to the inside of the door card. 

iPhoto is downloading now :blush:, so I'll post a couple recent pics of the dash tonight. The dealer that I bought mine from has a few coming in soon  Would love for you to get a listen and give me some feedback that I can use to make it better.


----------



## n_olympios

Recently I heard that although this is a joint venture, Toyota made Subaru agree with a claim stating that for every 9 GT86's, only one BRZ will be sold. 

I'd get the Subaru either way.


----------



## slade1274

Yep, we watch Top Gear here in the states as well.


----------



## n_olympios

Busted. :blush:


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Yep, we watch Top Gear here in the states as well.


I set the DVR to record the new episodes, but I think I missed that one some how - I saw the previews where they were driving a couple FT86's, but I don't think I taped the actual episode. I tried to hit a link that was on BRZClub, but it didn't work. 

So - here are a few pictures for Steve - not sure how helpful - if you need me to tip the grill up a 1/2" and take a photo, kind of showing the clearance - let me know. (Thank you Ryan for the fantastic rings!) 

Just the ring in with no 'deadener baffle' (take 1)









Just the ring in with no 'deadener baffle' (take 2)









Ring with Deadener









Speaker with Deadener


----------



## JVD240

Are those new Audison jams?

Didn't you have AP drivers before?


----------



## slade1274

Thesis


----------



## bertholomey

I still do.

I'm still loving the Arian mid bass drivers, and I'm still enjoying the XRs, but in a home project.


----------



## mSaLL150

Nice build in a killer car!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Marc, are you still rocking the truck? That thing was a beast - beautiful!


----------



## chtaylor71

Incredible!!!! love the build....I so need your help in tuning my G37, I have been so busy I havent enjoyed my audio at all...


----------



## bertholomey

Just give me a shout - I'm in Cary once a month now.


----------



## ErinH

Man, I'm really looking forward to seeing and hearing this at the GTG in ATL next month.


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks for posting up the pics for me Jay. Thesis, eh? Look at you !Have you posted any review on those yet? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on 'em.

Did you do the deadener just to cover that space to isolate the back wave as much as possible on the mids? How is it working for you?


----------



## bertholomey

I was fortunate that a good friend had a spare set of Thesis drivers handy. Ryan made me a set of rings, and I needed to try to make a 'baffle'. Focal mat was used when the XRs were installed to create the baffle, and it didn't work out too well. I was considering creating an enclosure, but we (Ryan, Erin, and I) decided that it probably wasn't completely necessary with these drivers playing in this passband. 

The Second Skin product is what I used to create the semi baffle, and I believe it is working out pretty well. I may do a mini-review of the Thesis drivers once I have had more time with them and get a tune on the car. So far, my impressions include great resolution, very detailed and articulate, may not have the sheer power and fullness that the XRs had - but my impressions might change when I get more time with them.


----------



## queencitypr0

Awesome looking install.


----------



## Velozity

I'm looking forward to tuning this with you in the coming weeks Jason. Then we can go drifting through the NC countryside! I've got a buddy at work that just bought a WRX STI and boy was that thing fun to drive! Subarus are just damn cool cars. 

What prompted the move from the XRs to the Thesis?


----------



## bertholomey

It will be a good time - I really want to hear the tune you put on the truck - it sounded amazing when I heard it last, before you got any tuning time on it. We will have to see if we can kick the rear out on some of the country roads near my house. 

Changed drivers out of necessity. One of the XRs developed a little bit of a scratchy voice and Mark is working with me to get it changed out. Through that process, I was concerned about putting them back in because of the potential for 'stuff' to potentially fall between the phase plug and the voice coil. I decided that I wanted to install a set of drivers that this wouldn't be a concern. I ordered a pair of Scan 10F's that Erin tested, and at the same time, these Thesis drivers were presented as an option. Ryan helped me find a great home for the Scan's and the Thesis 3's found a home in my dash. 

Hopefully though, when the other XR comes back to me, it will be placed back in it's speaker box. I really miss running these in my home office. I built these speaker boxes the Christmas before last, and they are phenomenal desk top speakers. A simple 300 hz crossover from PE and Red Oak construction. 





































So Mike, that is the long version of why I switched. The new 3's sound good in my car, and the XRs will take back their rightful space on my desk so I can get those huge B&Ws off of there.


----------



## bertholomey

A small update - more to journal then to share. 

I received back a replacement XR, so they are back in the speaker boxes on my desk - love those drivers playing from 300hz and up with a 10" sub. 

I met up with Matt to tweak the tune - I have always liked the cars he has tuned, and I happen to share an enjoyment of his 'house sound (curve)'. It might appeal to everyone, but it sounds 'right' to me. 

We were working through the tune of the system with the 6to8 and the RTA. A bit slow going - peaks were not reacting to adjustments of eq as expected, but we were working through the items we were seeing on the RTA. The car (on Accessory) cut off automatically - thank you new 'safety' (idiot) features - which of course shuts off the entire system, and I lost Bluetooth connection. After a couple attempts to reconnect, and a couple reboots of Windows on my Mac, it failed to reconnect (never happened before). 

Well, I was at Matt's with limited time to tune, and I had the Atlanta meet the next weekend. After the many challenges that I have had using the 6to8 software with my Mac (Parallels and VMWare), it was a culmination of frustration - it wasn't this one incident, it was a peak of all the issues I have had trying to get this software to Consistently interact with my Mac. Of course, Matt is a huge proponent of Pioneer products (particularly the P9), and he stated [again] that he didn't know why I wasn't using the P99RS that I has been acting as a transport. He also happened to mention that he probably had two long RCAs in a box in the garage (I already had an RCA for midrange and for Sub run in the car). The decision to pull the 6to8 ended up taking about 60 seconds. 

We pulled the DSP, pulled the HU, ran two RCAs to the back of the car (PITA - more on that later) and buttoned everything back up. 



















We got back to tuning, and Matt worked very quickly based on his experience with these decks - I can't really explain it, but the peaks that we were having trouble taming reacted immediately to adjustments in the eq of the P99 (I hesitate to mention that - potential for flaming - just a weird occurrence that I wanted to journal). In short order, we were in the car tuning by ear after Matt got his normal curve on the RTA. 

This portion was a pleasure for me to observe as Matt listened and fixed items that were glaring. This was a 'quick' Matt tune - I got there about 3 and left at 9 (was supposed to leave at 6 - three hour drive back home, and it was the night we moved the clocks forward), and we didn't expect to be doing 'installing' in the middle of the tuning time. I was extremely happy with the sound of the car (once I got the T/A set to my seating position), and Matt said it had a lot of potential to get better with more time and effort. 

He did mentioned that at high volumes (and those who have experienced Matt's high volumes knows what that means), the mid bass drivers were struggling just a bit at the chosen crossover points. This was extreme, so not to criticize the Arians - they are excellent mid bass drivers - especially in a 2 way system - but he planted that seed in my mind that another mid bass driver may have some advantages over my current drivers. As many of you know, that is all it took to get the obsessive juices flowing......the, "I wonder if......" juices. I decided to pursue the drivers he suggested.

I ordered replacement grills for the dash and installed them this weekend. I think the right one was rubbing the surround of the thesis driver just a bit, so I had to pull it - may have to grind down the honeycomb plastic on the underside just a bit for clearance (the right driver might sit up a couple millimeters higher than the left driver).

Not much to see, but those who saw the car in Atlanta remembers this was not sitting flush.









I also ran a new set of RCAs that I purchased from Ryan (thanks bud!). They were a set of 4 channel Audison Connection RCAs - huge PITA to get them through the tiny space I had under the sub amp. This RCA feeds the tweeter and sub portions of the 200.4. The wife was inside the car trying to get the wire positioned correctly, and I was hanging in the trunk trying to pull it through. At one point, I was pulling with all my might, with the old RCA that the new one was taped to, and the old RCA came apart causing me to punch myself in the jaw - just about out for the count (sorry Matt - I'll replace it ). At that point, my wife had to take over while I cooled off, and sure enough, she was able to get the wire through the opening into the trunk (and there was much rejoicing....think Holy Grail). 










Work now, journal later about the mid bass driver update.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> He did mentioned that at high volumes (and those who have experienced Matt's high volumes knows what that means), the mid bass drivers were struggling just a bit at the chosen crossover points. As many of you know, that is all it took to get the obsessive juices flowing......the, "I wonder if......" juices. I decided to pursue the drivers he suggested.
> 
> 
> The wife was inside the car trying to get the wire positioned correctly, and I was hanging in the trunk trying to pull it through. At one point, I was pulling with all my might, with the old RCA that the new one was taped to, *and the old RCA came apart causing me to punch myself in the jaw - just about out for the count* (sorry Matt - I'll replace it ). At that point, my wife had to take over while I cooled off, and sure enough, she was able to get the wire through the opening into the trunk (and there was much rejoicing....think Holy Grail).


Oh wow. You got in a fight with yourself and lost? 

I'm ready to hear the new tune. We need to get together soon.


----------



## papasin

Good stuff Jason. The 6to8 has also left my Civic. Need to update my build thread, but had bigger issues related to alternator whine due to incompatibility with my balanced HU...but also know exactly what you mean with the 6to8. I really liked its form factor and matching my amps, but function over form, right? 

Looking forward to more!


----------



## captainobvious

Good update Jay. Does this mean from now on all car audio installs in the BRZ will be done wearing a mouthpiece?


----------



## bertholomey

I should have known it was going to be challenging - I had previously used the 6 channel cable from Audison in the BMW, and there are large, chunky parts of the cable that make it difficult to pull through small openings. One one hand, you have everything in one cable instead of 2 separate cables snaking through the car, but whatever advantage that might be, you give up with the large ends. 

There was only one small opening to get it through, and there was already a wire from the car in that opening that the cable kept getting hung on. Hindsight being what it is, I guess I should have run 8 channels of RCAs when we installed the car - just in case I wanted to go back to the P99. 

Just a quick note about the 6to8 - IMO, 80% of consumers will have no issues with this dsp - technically (hooking up to the computer, etc.) or functionally (the workings of the software). I had issues with it with my Mac (Windows via Parallels and then VMWare) - many will not have issues with their PC based computers. If I had used the usb connection from the beginning, maybe things would have been better as well (for some reason, of the 3 laptops that I have used the bluetooth to connect to the dsp, I was not able to later connect with the usb - don't know if when you do one, you can't go back to the other). 

I never really had any issues with the software - the few small annoyances, but I got used to them - I thought the software was fine overall. My biggest issue was getting the software to 'always' connect to my Mac. I know that dsp popularity rises and falls, and that most of that is due to the experiences of users that post on sites like this.....I had specific issues that made me pull it, and I had an extremely capable unit already purchased and installed......so by no means is my pulling it because it sucked as a dsp or that I didn't like its features or sound. Ok, now that is out of me......


----------



## bertholomey

I have been using the Arians for some time, and I have really enjoyed them. In my opinion, and experience - they are phenomenal for use in a 2-way set up. They are also very good in a 3-way front stage with solid bass response and excellent resolution. 

I have chosen to replace them in my set up. I am hoping that Kendal will eventually purchase them because out of everyone I know, I believe he will get the full potential from them. He has created an excellent system in his car using a 2 way set up, and I'm convinced that the Arians would fit perfectly in his application. We shall see 

Anyway, I took Matt's recommendation to purchase the Jordan JX125NG's. They play a little lower, potentially with a little more authority in the lower mid bass. I decided to run these instead of the other excellent choices for this application - the SLS 6.5's, the Exodus Anarchy, etc. - just because I'm odd like that - I like to run the 'other' gear. These other drivers would have been a bit cheaper, and they would have performed wonderfully - pouring out gobs of low mid bass, but I wanted something different. Of course it helped that Matt has had a lot of experience with these drivers in various cars, and he knows what they are capable of. 





































As you can see, they are dual voice coil - dual 16 ohm to be exact - of course I have them wired to 8 ohm.









Comparison shots with Arian - some things are bigger, some things are smaller (I can hear Ryan saying, "That's what she said!"). Cone diameter might be a bit wider, flange is wider, depth a bit more, magnet is smaller, and it is a ton lighter (composite basket/flange and smaller magnet)


















My goofy attempt to do a burn in - I had my filtered pink noise disc on repeat. I started with '63 hz', and the track is about 20 seconds long with a fella that announces '63' before the pink noise tone. Of course this was set up on my desk of my home office.....a bit distracting. Better yet, I changed it to '50', and my wife came into the house alone, and she thought someone was in the house calling her name, "Vicki" - freaked her out.


----------



## bertholomey

The install turned out to be very straightforward....

Listen to the existing drivers and make notes of the rattles
remove the cards
remove the existing drivers
clean and smooth the baffles
wire the Jordans and mount in the baffle (fit perfectly in the baffle)
work on the existing sound deadener in the door and card
enjoy










Passenger Side:









Driver's Side:









Behind the card









My initial impressions are extremely favorable, but as I read in a post over on Head-Fi.org, there is a danger of cognitive dissonance where I want these to sound better, so therefore they will. I've tried to stay objective in the few listening sessions I have had, but I believe they handle a lower crossover point, play cleaner down low, and they play with greater authority. I'm certainly hitting my pain threshold way before the drivers are hitting any limits or making ugly sounds. 

Hopefully, I'll have a chance for a couple friends to hear the car in a couple days. Unfortunately, Clay didn't get a chance to hear the car in Atlanta, and it has been awhile since John has heard it, but I think these two can give objective feedback to me (not sure if they would come right out and say the car sucks, but you never know ).


----------



## ErinH

Sweet!


----------



## claydo

Ill do my best....and I'm pretty sure it wont suck......but unfortunately I never got a real demo of the ariens.......not that it matter's, but my only listen to your car was with the ar3ks, and ariens,and as I said I was nervous and listened at conversational volume. When you mentioned Jordan's earlier, I wasn't thinking of your mentioned midbass changes, I assumed widebanders with the Jordan name.......evidently I was wrong........very curious to hear these!....I run 6.5s as well,unless I ever work up the courage for door car surgery for these 8's I have laying around.


----------



## claydo

Oh and now I'm sub'd to maybe keep up with what your doing!


----------



## Golden Ear

I'm looking into those Jordans. Would love to hear further on what you think of them.


----------



## mSaLL150

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Marc, are you still rocking the truck? That thing was a beast - beautiful!


I still have it but rarely ever drive it. I just started a great new job and am going to get into a Focus ST really soon, pretty excited for that!


----------



## bertholomey

mSaLL150 said:


> I still have it but rarely ever drive it. I just started a great new job and am going to get into a Focus ST really soon, pretty excited for that!


Hopefully you will let me know when you get a build thread up on it! I'll be interested to see what direction you go with that.


----------



## quality_sound

I almost bought an ST


----------



## bertholomey

So I had an experience tonight akin to finding a $20 bill in a jeans pocket.........I have been a bit perplexed at my lack of sub bass - I have had [gobs] sub bass in the past, so there wasn't any reasonable explanation as to why it was so weak and anemic all of a sudden. 

I was vacuuming out the trunk area and took a look at the controls of the sub amp. Sure enough, the button that 'turns on' the high pass crossover section was pushed in, and the dial was turned all the way to 175hz. Once I pushed the button to deactivate it, the wife said she jumped in the shower because these huge bass tones came through the wall. I'm not sure when the button got activated, probably was this weekend, but I have my subs back now.


----------



## quality_sound

NICE!!!


----------



## ErinH

Awesome man. Hopefully that solves your issues.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I have chosen to replace them in my set up. I am hoping that Kendal will eventually purchase them because out of everyone I know, I believe he will get the full potential from them. He has created an excellent system in his car using a 2 way set up, and I'm convinced that the Arians would fit perfectly in his application. We shall see


It's tough to get called out in somebody else's build long. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> It's tough to get called out in somebody else's build long. :laugh:


You would rock these better than anyone else, but I'm not putting pressure on you (for real) - they will either find a good home in someone's car or I'll keep them for a future project.


----------



## Tsmith

I am waiting to hear your thoughts on the Jordan's as well.


----------



## mSaLL150

bertholomey said:


> Hopefully you will let me know when you get a build thread up on it! I'll be interested to see what direction you go with that.


Absolutely! Probably just going to stick with my current speakers - Scan tweets, AP mids and a BM. Would like to add as little weight as possible.

Glad you are enjoying the BRZ!



quality_sound said:


> I almost bought an ST


What happened?


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> the wife said she jumped in the shower because these huge bass tones came through the wall.


 


bertholomey said:


> My goofy attempt to do a burn in - I had my filtered pink noise disc on repeat. I started with '63 hz', and the track is about 20 seconds long with a fella that announces '63' before the pink noise tone. Of course this was set up on my desk of my home office.....a bit distracting. Better yet, I changed it to '50', and my wife came into the house alone, and she thought someone was in the house calling her name, "Vicki" - freaked her out


 
Your wife must be a saint Jay. Either that or you're on the fast track to divorce! :laugh: 



Great updates. I'm looking forward to reading your impressions on these drivers. I'm really not that excited to hack up my new doors on the new car to exceed the 6.5"-7" midbass size. I was considering maybe the Scan's, but not sure if they are well suited for a door with a lower .qts ...?


----------



## decibelle

captainobvious said:


> Your wife must be a saint Jay. Either that or you're on the fast track to divorce!


Vicki is a very gracious lady... or at least when there's 20 of us milling about in her driveway and demoing all day long. :blush:

Jason - love the car, love the setup, love the sound, as always. I am always impressed with how clean your highs have been. Can't wait to hear it again with the Jordans, it seems you are quite thrilled with them. They look quite hefty too. Hopefully next time I'm in the BRZ I can get more than a two minute demo!


----------



## Serieus

i really liked the arians, it'll be interesting to see what difference the jordans make!


----------



## quality_sound

mSaLL150 said:


> What happened?


Mostly the test drive. The torque steer was unreal. For daily driving it was fine but for spirited driving, I MUCH preferred my JCW Clubman.


----------



## wdemetrius1

bikinpunk said:


> Awesome man. Hopefully that solves your issues.


^^

X2!!!


----------



## bbfoto

Nice to see the updates, and glad you got your bass back, lol. 

Hmmm...not bad for $200 for the pair and $14 Shipping direct from the jordan-usa web site. I might have to pull the trigger on these just because they look sexy, haha. Let us know your thoughts after you have some more time with them Jason.


----------



## bertholomey

mSaLL150 said:


> Absolutely! Probably just going to stick with my current speakers - Scan tweets, AP mids and a BM. Would like to add as little weight as possible.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the BRZ!
> 
> 
> What happened?


That sounds like a great line up to me. I'm really enjoying the BRZ.....just not the fact that it is getting some wear and tear.......you know it is not going to be brand new forever, but it still makes you sad when you discover a sizable dent in the hood where something came off a vehicle in front of you. Now I have to figure out what my options are......lets see, the grills are $15, A-Pillar is $30, a Hood?



captainobvious said:


> Your wife must be a saint Jay. Either that or you're on the fast track to divorce! :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates. I'm looking forward to reading your impressions on these drivers. I'm really not that excited to hack up my new doors on the new car to exceed the 6.5"-7" midbass size. I was considering maybe the Scan's, but not sure if they are well suited for a door with a lower .qts ...?


My Vicki is a Saint......I got home last night at 11 from an extended demo.....she has graciously accepted this obsession. I think she may actually be looking forward to my new direction......headphones......no breaking plastic bits, no loud thumps while taking a shower, no driving 5 hours to hear someone else's headphones........oh wait, headphone geeks have meets too......shhhh.




millerlyte said:


> Vicki is a very gracious lady... or at least when there's 20 of us milling about in her driveway and demoing all day long. :blush:
> 
> Jason - love the car, love the setup, love the sound, as always. I am always impressed with how clean your highs have been. Can't wait to hear it again with the Jordans, it seems you are quite thrilled with them. They look quite hefty too. Hopefully next time I'm in the BRZ I can get more than a two minute demo!


Thank you very much Ally - I really appreciate your feedback. It would be nice to get a demo like I had in Clay's car last night. I think we probably listened for 2 hours in his car - fantastic!!!



Serieus said:


> i really liked the arians, it'll be interesting to see what difference the jordans make!


Thanks Chris - I really liked the Arians as well - they did many things extremely well. I can finally say, for me, the difference the Jordans make.


----------



## JVD240

bertholomey said:


> My Vicki is a Saint......I got home last night at 11 from an extended demo.....she has graciously accepted this obsession. I think she may actually be looking forward to my new direction......headphones......no breaking plastic bits, no loud thumps while taking a shower, no driving 5 hours to hear someone else's headphones........oh wait, headphone geeks have meets too......shhhh.


Bigger than some car meets!

The guys at head-fi are crazy. Hahha. Some SERIOUS rigs over there. Just don't fall for all of the cable hype please.


----------



## bertholomey

JVD240 said:


> Bigger than some car meets!
> 
> The guys at head-fi are crazy. Hahha. Some SERIOUS rigs over there. Just don't fall for all of the cable hype please.


Yes sir - I have a small gathering that I'll attend in Winston in April. I have corresponded to a fella in Korea that has steered me right - good advice - cleared up some of the mystery / hype. I'm only at the research phase right now.


----------



## bertholomey

I have had nearly a week with the Jordans installed, and I had 3 people demo them yesterday, and I'm happy with the change. 

At a final 8 ohm load, they are at the same level in the HU and gain setting as the Arians, and there is no discernible difference to me concerning volume level. Both drivers have a 1m/1w sensitivity of 89db. This is just to say that in the experience that I have had in my car, there was no loss or anything I needed to do 'make up' for the fact that they are 8 ohm drivers. 

[A quick edit - I was looking at the new Jordan specs when I quoted the above......The drivers I bought are the JX125NG, and now it appears from the Jordan-usa website, the new driver is the EAD E130 - quite a bit of differences.....same FS (35hz), lower QTS (0.413 vs 0.52), higher X-max (+/- 6.3mm vs 5mm), higher SplSens (89.363db vs 87.8db @ 1w/1m), and an aluminum 'chassis' instead of the composite material. The cut out appears to be 5mm greater, and it appears to be 4mm deeper. They must be running this sale until they are out of the JX125NG. Don't expect to get a lot out of Mark at Jordan USA ]

My subjective opinions: 

1) They play a bit lower 

2) They play the lower frequency material a bit cleaner

3) They take a lot of abuse without distortion (that I can tell) or without bottoming out

Most of my demo time yesterday was without the subs playing, and I had to prove it several times during the demo (not a big deal - most mid bass drivers in the cars of the folks reading this can do that). Very strong kick drum was faithfully reproduced, and full synth notes were loud and clean. Playing a dubstep track from Grayson's recent Atlanta demo disc 'Set me on fire' demonstrated how low the mid bass drivers would play cleanly at high volume.

I think they have been a good addition, and hopefully they will compliment the rest of the front stage, and maybe even help with my sub stage. Overall, I'm really happy with the sound of the car - there are some suggestions that Erin and Sam made that I'm going to be looking at, but I'm getting back to that point of listening to music instead of equipment.


----------



## claydo

Last night was a blast! A bit sleepy today but it was worth it. Spending time with someone so passionate about music is always a pleasure, the music you have exposed me to has truly enlightened me, for I haven't journeyed far from my rock for years. I appreciate that you took time out of your day to hang out and listen with me, and your car sounds spectacular! I never got a good listen to the ariens so I cannot comment on the changes of the Jordan swap, but I can attest to the jordan's ability to go low, with authority, more so than any 6.5 without an enclosure has a right to. So thanks again, for the new music, and the demo! I'll work at getting some music together for you, but ill warn you it will probably be slow. Before I put in in your hands, ill have to over analyzed it to death, and change it a few hundred times..........but Ill let you know when its ready!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Clay for commenting here. It was a great time - I don't get to do that very often - just hang out and listen to music. For some reason, the same music that I may have listened to a thousand times seems to have more life / sparkle when listening to it with someone else. 

There are all kinds of comments that could be made about 2 guys sitting in a car in the Dick's parking lot, listening to music, as a full orange moon is rising....but I'm going to resist 

Thank you for letting me have that extremely long demo in your car. You can't really get an appreciation of what a system can truly do with a 10 minute demo. 

BTW......I'm listening to Moe Black right now  I haven't listened through this album in years - thanks dude.


----------



## Golden Ear

I've ordered my set of Jordans and am very excited to hear them. What were y'alls thoughts on them?


----------



## bertholomey

Hey John,

I mentioned some things in post #201 - did you have other specific questions?


----------



## Golden Ear

Dang, somehow I missed that post, sorry. That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!

Btw, I'm Dom not John. I gotta get this generic username changed


----------



## BigAl205

Golden Ear said:


> Btw, I'm Dom not John. I gotta get this generic username changed


I wouldn't sweat it. Jason was going to go by Golden Rear, but he settled for bertholomey


----------



## Serieus

glad you like the jordans!

funny that you're starting a headphone collection now -- it may just be one pair now, but rest assured it will be dozens later! sometimes listening to headphones makes me want to give up on this hobby. the fact that an $50 pair of headphones can rival the ~$1000 in my car is kind of depressing, but there's just something to be said about being able to _feel_ kicks through your whole body. a different experience, to be sure, each with their pros and cons!


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I wouldn't sweat it. Jason was going to go by Golden Rear, but he settled for bertholomey


Classic Big Al! 

No problem - at one time I was corresponding with a Golden Ear*s* from Cali about headphone stuff  I didn't know there was another Golden Ear on the site


----------



## minibox

Sorry to contribute to the cable hype but I'm a believer. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to your headphones.
Thanks again for the demo yesterday. One thing I have to mention with all of your installs, tunes and equipment choices is that you are always progressing. Sometimes it's one step back and two steps forward but every time I listen to your car I have a good time and hear improvements. Yesterday was, I believe, the best the brz has sounded to date and I'm fully confident that I'll be even more impressed two months from now, which is saying a lot. There are a lot of very good things going on in this car, especially in the mid to low bass regions. I loved what the Arians did but they can't match the low end capabilities and performance of the Jordans. I'm biased because I run thesis in my own car, but the midrange and staging yesterday was spectacular as well. As always, great stuff and I'm looking forward to a longer demo in the near future.


----------



## minibox

I forgot to mention the kick drum and bass guitar impact on the dash too. That and the midrange clarity were probably the most impressive parts of the demo. Reminded me of the result in my home system after adding a JL Fathom sub.


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Sorry to contribute to the cable hype but I'm a believer. Needless to say, I'm looking forward to your headphones.
> Thanks again for the demo yesterday. One thing I have to mention with all of your installs, tunes and equipment choices is that you are always progressing. Sometimes it's one step back and two steps forward but every time I listen to your car I have a good time and hear improvements. Yesterday was, I believe, the best the brz has sounded to date and I'm fully confident that I'll be even more impressed two months from now, which is saying a lot. There are a lot of very good things going on in this car, especially in the mid to low bass regions. I loved what the Arians did but they can't match the low end capabilities and performance of the Jordans. I'm biased because I run thesis in my own car, but the midrange and staging yesterday was spectacular as well. As always, great stuff and I'm looking forward to a longer demo in the near future.





minibox said:


> I forgot to mention the kick drum and bass guitar impact on the dash too. That and the midrange clarity were probably the most impressive parts of the demo. Reminded me of the result in my home system after adding a JL Fathom sub.


Thank you John for that feedback. I would love to do an extended demo session like I got in Clay's car sometime soon.... I need to hear the JL sub as well


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> [A quick edit - I was looking at the new Jordan specs when I quoted the above......The drivers I bought are the JX125NG, and now it appears from the Jordan-usa website, the new driver is the EAD E130 - quite a bit of differences.....same FS (35hz), lower QTS (0.413 vs 0.52), higher X-max (+/- 6.3mm vs 5mm), higher SplSens (89.363db vs 87.8db @ 1w/1m), and an aluminum 'chassis' instead of the composite material. The cut out appears to be 5mm greater, and it appears to be 4mm deeper. They must be running this sale until they are out of the JX125NG. Don't expect to get a lot out of Mark at Jordan USA ]


I think the JX125NG Fs is slightly different at ~38Hz, not that it matters much. And Qts is .45 as oppossed to .41 on the new E130...again not much of a difference. The main differences IMO would be the slightly higher xmax of 6.3mm from 5.5mm. Not much difference, but hey, every little bit helps for midbass when you're trying to run them low. 

But the inductance is quite a bit lower on the new E130, 0.12 compared to 0.46 on the JX125NG. It would be interesting to see Klippel tests between the two drivers, mainly for distortion. Erin? 

Either way, the JX125NG seem to be quite a deal at $100 each on the Jordan USA web site. I'm glad that you are finding them to be an improvement so far and your impressions seem to be favorable.  Thanks for helping to spend my money, Jason!  

Those Thesis mids are quite the lookers as well. Glad they are sounding good, too!

Awesome install overall and just the car itself makes me  !


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> Classic Big Al!
> 
> No problem - at one time I was corresponding with a Golden Ear*s* from Cali about headphone stuff  I didn't know there was another Golden Ear on the site


All of us "golden ears" are from the golden state


----------



## bertholomey

Instead of responding to multiple texts (with my slow, index finger method), I'll just put my update here for those who are interested. 

I like posting positive updates - full of rainbows and kitty cat smiles , but every once in a while, you have to post something without those. 

No, the BRZ wasn't stolen or totaled or re-possessed or lost in a nasty divorce settlement (so if you use those as references, this isn't so bad).......my bright, shiny, and brand new Jordans (or at least one) is FUBAR......officially crapped the bed. 

I was giving a short demo to my buddy John when we noticed a yucky sound. Not exactly what it was, not really panel resonance - maybe like a piece of paper touching the surround.......pulled the panel when I got home and immediately noticed this......



Another view - with my finger helping you out



So I took the speaker out, and the cone made this very interesting shape (wasn't like that in the door)........



So, I don't know definitively what went wrong. I really enjoyed these speakers (for a month), and it is disappointing that there is very little that can be done. I emailed Jordan-USA, but their website states they do not 'accept refunds'. I think it was a $200 + shipping experiment that went wrong. I just hope those who said they were interested in them have a better baffle (meaning extremely clean, no residual foam, completely flat and level, and whatever else makes these composite basket speakers happy) than me.


----------



## subwoofery

Do you know what caused it? Speaker excursion touching something? Or mechanical damage due to something (don't remember where you had your Xovers set)? 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

that sucks.....

Hope you get things worked out.


----------



## subwoofery

I do think you should contact Jordan-USA - never know, they might be able to do something like sending you a replacement for cheap or for free  

Kelvin


----------



## BigAl205

Damn, dude...sorry to hear that.


----------



## DAT

My friend tried to order some and the web site said they were disco'd and Zero stock left.


----------



## quality_sound

You overdrove it.


----------



## papasin

Sorry to hear that. Just curious, passenger side? Going back to the Arians, or something else?


----------



## captainobvious

Jay- Did the cone seperate from the surround, or surround from basket in those first pics?
That's bizarre. I know the cones are thin aluminum and probably fragile, but that's crazy.
Do you think that's due to basket flex during installation? (You mentioned needing a very flat surface free of issues).

If you're unable to get a replacement, shoot me a PM.


-Steve


----------



## Golden Ear

Crap, I'm having Bing install a set for me this week! I too hope I have better baffle for them :/


----------



## DAT

Golden Ear said:


> Crap, I'm having Bing install a set for me this week! I too hope I have better baffle for them :/


Install them yourself, easy to do!! 

I'm used these Jordan's before in a pair of small boxes they were very nice...



also - these are now out of stock -

EAD Webshop - JX125NG


----------



## bertholomey

I think you will be fine Dom (I got that right this time?) - Bing will have a good baffle. 

I just got a reply from Jordan USA, and he said I'm the first case, and I can send it to him to take a look.


----------



## Golden Ear

DAT said:


> Install them yourself, easy to do!!
> 
> I'm used these Jordan's before in a pair of small boxes they were very nice...
> 
> 
> 
> also - these are now out of stock -
> 
> EAD Webshop - JX125NG


Too much work for me to do myself. What do you think this is DIY or something? :laugh: 
Those that are now out of stock are the ones I got.


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> I think you will be fine Dom (I got that right this time?) - Bing will have a good baffle.
> 
> I just got a reply from Jordan USA, and he said I'm the first case, and I can send it to him to take a look.


Yes sir, you did 

Even if what happened to yours happens to mine I have a set of Dayton 180s that look like they'll fit in the same place. Keep us posted on What Jordan says, please.


----------



## bertholomey

subwoofery said:


> Do you know what caused it? Speaker excursion touching something? Or mechanical damage due to something (don't remember where you had your Xovers set)?
> 
> Kelvin


Nothing that I can think of or point at. They have been just fine for a month - the cone or surround is not in contact with anything in the door card. The other driver is perfectly fine. I have used a fair number of drivers, and I've never destroyed one through playing them too hard, so it is mysterious. 



subwoofery said:


> I do think you should contact Jordan-USA - never know, they might be able to do something like sending you a replacement for cheap or for free
> 
> Kelvin


Mark from Jordan responded to my email, and I'm going to send the driver for his evaluation. I'm not really expecting anything in return. 



papasin said:


> Sorry to hear that. Just curious, passenger side? Going back to the Arians, or something else?


Passenger side - again, I had listened to the system several times last week / this weekend........the noise started while listening to Rodrigo Y Gabriela (Thanks Steve - they Rock!) giving John a demo. Not sure what I'm going to do right now about replacing them.



captainobvious said:


> Jay- Did the cone seperate from the surround, or surround from basket in those first pics?
> That's bizarre. I know the cones are thin aluminum and probably fragile, but that's crazy.
> Do you think that's due to basket flex during installation? (You mentioned needing a very flat surface free of issues).
> 
> If you're unable to get a replacement, shoot me a PM.
> 
> 
> -Steve


The cone separated from the surround (or the surround separated from the cone) in that one spot. It may have simply been a bad glue point that took time to let go, and all of this about driving them too hard or basket flexure may be moot. Matt warned me that the baffle needed to be flat, smooth, and not warped or there could be flexion that would cause problems - I couldn't get all of the foam residue, etc off of the baffle, and I didn't take it out and start from scratch, but I don't think a bit of foam / glue residue would cause the cone to separate - but what do I know? This was probably a one-off instance, that Mark might be able to verify.


----------



## Notloudenuf

quality_sound said:


> You overdrove it.





bertholomey said:


> I have used a fair number of drivers, and I've never destroyed one through playing them too hard, so it is mysterious.
> 
> The cone separated from the surround (or the surround separated from the cone) in that one spot. It may have simply been a bad glue point that took time to let go, and all of this about driving them too hard or basket flexure may be moot. Matt warned me that the baffle needed to be flat, smooth, and not warped or there could be flexion that would cause problems - I couldn't get all of the foam residue, etc off of the baffle, and I didn't take it out and start from scratch, but I don't think a bit of foam / glue residue would cause the cone to separate - but what do I know? This was probably a one-off instance, that Mark might be able to verify.


Jason can NEVER be accused of over driving any speaker. Unless a Jordan driver is "overdriven" at 80 db.

I am 100% serious about this.


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> Passenger side - again, I had listened to the system several times last week / this weekend........the noise started while listening to Rodrigo Y Gabriela (Thanks Steve - they Rock!) giving John a demo. Not sure what I'm going to do right now about replacing them.


Typically, you push the passenger side more (at least I do) and hence why I asked and guessed as such. For my previous tune with the Arians, I had my passenger midbass about 2.5dB higher than my driver side. Go with 8s .


----------



## slade1274

Notloudenuf said:


> Jason can NEVER be accused of over driving any speaker. Unless a Jordan driver is "overdriven" 80 db.
> 
> I am 100% serious about this.



Tru dat....lol

But to be fair, it was noticed when John was demoing- and he CAN push the go knob. But so can Roberts, so hard to believe he would recommend a driver that can't keep up with his thirst for volume.......


----------



## minibox

slade1274 said:


> Tru dat....lol
> 
> But to be fair, it was noticed when John was demoing- and he CAN push the go knob. But so can Roberts, so hard to believe he would recommend a driver that can't keep up with his thirst for volume.......


I'm no where near what Matt pushes but when the music and car are good then it's hard to resist. Honestly though, Jason is the last guy I would expect to push a driver too hard. I don't remember the volume on the pioneer going over 40.


----------



## claydo

You guys should have heard "my" demo!............and no, it wasn't me on the volume either!
He pushed them pretty good for me, but I never heard them beg for mercy or anything, so there definately wasn't any abuse involved.


----------



## Golden Ear

Jay, you mentioned in post 176 that you had the Jordans crossed at 63hz then tried them at 50hz. We're did you settle with them? Just curious if that could have had something to do with it...for purely selfish reasons


----------



## bertholomey

Yes, I had them at 50 hz @ 24 db based on the experience that Matt had with them. Of course, they were probably in a sealed enclosure and mine were not, this will likely cause several to chastise me for playing 7" drivers so low. It may or may not have caused the issue - I don't know. I could have had them at 80 hertz @ 36 db and it may have happened (if it was a defective driver).


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> Yes, I had them at 50 hz @ 24 db based on the experience that Matt had with them. Of course, they were probably in a sealed enclosure and mine were not, this will likely cause several to chastise me for playing 7" drivers so low. It may or may not have caused the issue - I don't know. I could have had them at 80 hertz @ 36 db and it may have happened (if it was a defective driver).


50hz...dang! But you're right, it could have just been defective.


----------



## quality_sound

Looking at the pics I say overdriven because it looks like the edges of the cone flattened out when pushed too hard and the surround ran out of length and started pulling the cone edge back causing the creasing.


----------



## slade1274

cone creased when he removed it.....


----------



## bertholomey

That was a good call Paul looking at the 3rd pic. 

Unfortunately, I didn't take a picture from further back to capture the entire cone - it was perfectly normal when it was in the door. I used a screwdriver to take out the screws using an opposing pattern. I had to use a small flat head screwdriver to just nudge the edge of the flange to unstick the flange from the baffle surface, and carefully pulled it off of the baffle. That is when the cone deformed - again, mysterious to me. I was extremely careful throughout the entire process because I had it in my mind to send it back for examination of the slot at the surround. 

When I take the door card off of the driver's side tomorrow (without the door card, the window doesn't go all the way up - that is how the passenger side is right now while I contemplate my next move), I plan to take a pic of the driver's side cone that I expect to be perfectly normal. I'm going to go through the same careful removal process and take pics throughout. I will be incredibly dismayed if the cone on that driver deforms.


----------



## claydo

I'm grasping for strings here, but do you think over heating might have distorted the frame geometry, therefore distorting the cone when releasing tension from the baffle?


----------



## claydo

I figure as overbuilt as those mosconis are you could probably weld with 'em!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Passenger side - again, I had listened to the system several times last week / this weekend........*the noise started while listening to Rodrigo & Gabriela (Thanks Steve - they Rock!) giving John a demo*. Not sure what I'm going to do right now about replacing them.


Uh oh :blush: Apparently they rock a little too hard ! 

Jay, my install hasn't even commenced yet so the Jordans I ordered are sitting in the closet among all of my other gear. I'd be more than happy to send them your way if you'd like. Use them until you get a replacement (if you get one!) or if you can't get a replacement, then hold onto them-we'll work it out. At least you'll have tunes in the meantime, and the set I have will need breaking in anyway


----------



## bertholomey

Not sure Clay - will possibly be able to ascertain this when I pull the other one and / or when Mark looks at it.




captainobvious said:


> Jay, my install hasn't even commenced yet so the Jordans I ordered are sitting in the closet among all of my other gear. I'd be more than happy to send them your way if you'd like. Use them until you get a replacement (if you get one!) or if you can't get a replacement, then hold onto them-we'll work it out. At least you'll have tunes in the meantime, and the set I have will need breaking in anyway


Thanks Steve! I'll let you know.


----------



## bbfoto

[email protected], that sucks, Jason. 

I don't know if it has anything to do with it or not, but FYI I think these particular JX125 drivers that were being discounted are from a batch of drivers that were "modified" and put into a newer basket design (mainly the top flange). Mark also mentioned that they did this because they had issues with the glue they used on the surround-to-basket joint not holding up. Hence, the surrounds were heated up to aid in the removal from the original baskets, and then re-glued into the newer basket design.

There was a JX125 "OG", Mk. I, and Mk. II version of these drivers, which are all now replaced by the EAD130. I believe that the "discounted/sale" drivers Jason purchased were some of the "upgraded/modified" drivers (from Mk.I to Mk.II). This information used to be on the EAD site (not on the Jordan-USA site) when I ordered my pair of JX125 drivers, but I no longer see it there, probably since they have all been sold.

Don't quote me on all of this, but this is what I remember from reading the information that used to be on the EAD site until very recently (March 2013).

Having said all that, YES, it is important for ANY SPEAKER to be mounted on a completely flat baffle, and also to be careful not to tweak/twist the basket when installing/removing. Perhaps this is just one reason Mark Jordan decided to go with a cast metal basket on the new EAD130?

Still, it does look like Jason's JX125's were overdriven  (usually the 1st sign is that either the surround or spider separates/tears), but the above-mentioned information may have contributed to it failing under circumstances that it normally would not have. IDK.

Now I'll be sure not to push mine too hard or too low, but if I do have a problem, it might just push me to upgrade to the newer EAD130's. I think they would be worth the extra cost if they perform equally to, or better than, these JX125's.

Just my .02


----------



## bertholomey

Typically, knowledge is power, but sometimes ignorance is bliss. What you indicated makes sense and could be the sole reason or a good contributing reason for the fail. 

Again, I'm not sure what I will be able to do with this information as I interact with Mark, but you certainly did more research than I did. I pulled out the other driver, and it doesn't look like it did the day I got it, but it isn't anything like the other one - and it played just fine. *If someone had a mind to buy it as a back up, let me know.* I'm going to send the bad one to Mark tomorrow.

Cancel that - no one wants this driver - it would lend more credence to what was shared above to see both of them. I'm sending them both back - in Mark's hands whether he wants to work with me if there was a failure due to possible re-basket technique or not. I do really appreciate the information bbfoto (crap! I can't remember your name.....).


----------



## tintbox

Nice work. Hopefully Jason I can catch up for a listen in the near future.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Cancel that - no one wants this driver - it would lend more credence to what was shared above to see both of them. I'm sending them both back - in Mark's hands whether he wants to work with me if there was a failure due to possible re-basket technique or not. I do really appreciate the information bbfoto (crap! I can't remember your name.....).


If you haven't already boxed it up would you be so kind as to post pictures of both of them side by side?


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> That was a good call Paul looking at the 3rd pic.
> 
> Unfortunately, I didn't take a picture from further back to capture the entire cone - it was perfectly normal when it was in the door. I used a screwdriver to take out the screws using an opposing pattern. I had to use a small flat head screwdriver to just nudge the edge of the flange to unstick the flange from the baffle surface, and carefully pulled it off of the baffle. That is when the cone deformed - again, mysterious to me. I was extremely careful throughout the entire process because I had it in my mind to send it back for examination of the slot at the surround.
> 
> When I take the door card off of the driver's side tomorrow (without the door card, the window doesn't go all the way up - that is how the passenger side is right now while I contemplate my next move), I plan to take a pic of the driver's side cone that I expect to be perfectly normal. I'm going to go through the same careful removal process and take pics throughout. I will be incredibly dismayed if the cone on that driver deforms.


Ahhhh, well that explains it. That's really odd though. Makes me wonder about the strength of the basket or the ability to move it from one car to another without damage. 

Strange indeed.


----------



## bertholomey

tintbox said:


> Nice work. Hopefully Jason I can catch up for a listen in the near future.


Would love that Mike - I'll be watching for events in VA


----------



## Voorttimies

Just read through the whole thread - and wondering until page 7 why you were using a 6to8 when you have one of the best HU's around that can do everything the 6to8 can... 

Very nice car, I really like it and the install is nice too. Too bad about the blown midbass.


----------



## JVD240

From what I remember it had something to do with his tuners preference. They couldn't dial in the tune the way they wanted using only the deck.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> If you haven't already boxed it up would you be so kind as to post pictures of both of them side by side?


Here are a couple pics for you



The 'real bad' one



The 'bad' one


----------



## claydo

Hey Jason, did your mail arrive safely?


----------



## Golden Ear

Looks like the "bad one" was on its way to looking like the "real bad one".


----------



## bertholomey

Voorttimies said:


> Just read through the whole thread - and wondering until page 7 why you were using a 6to8 when you have one of the best HU's around that can do everything the 6to8 can...
> 
> Very nice car, I really like it and the install is nice too. Too bad about the blown midbass.


Very long story......short version........went down a rabbit hole. There were some things that the P99 couldn't do processing wise, and I was intrigued by the new fangled processors. I did enjoy several aspects of the 6to8, but the battles I had using the software on the Mac (via Parallels / VMWare Fusion), and some other factors brought me back to the simplicity of this beautiful HU. There are a couple things I miss, but I am extremely happy to be back to using the P99 for processing.



JVD240 said:


> From what I remember it had something to do with his tuners preference. They couldn't dial in the tune the way they wanted using only the deck.


There are a few small compromises, but overall I'm much happier.



claydo said:


> Hey Jason, did your mail arrive safely?


Yes sir! (I'm glad you didn't mis-type and wrote male ) I have been going 70 mph for the last few days, so I haven't gotten around to thanking you and especially, sampling everything. I will certainly do that and give you some feedback. Thanks Clay!


----------



## mattyjman

dang dude... hope the vendor helps you out. is it just me or are those super fragil speakers??


----------



## Golden Ear

mattyjman said:


> dang dude... hope the vendor helps you out. is it just me or are those super fragil speakers??


They certainly feel fragile


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> Looking at the pics I say overdriven because it looks like the edges of the cone flattened out when pushed too hard and the surround ran out of length and started pulling the cone edge back causing the creasing.





bbfoto said:


> Having said all that, YES, it is important for ANY SPEAKER to be mounted on a completely flat baffle, and also to be careful not to tweak/twist the basket when installing/removing. Perhaps this is just one reason Mark Jordan decided to go with a cast metal basket on the new EAD130?
> 
> Still, it does look like Jason's JX125's were overdriven  (usually the 1st sign is that either the surround or spider separates/tears), but the above-mentioned information may have contributed to it failing under circumstances that it normally would not have. IDK.
> 
> Now I'll be sure not to push mine too hard or too low, but if I do have a problem, it might just push me to upgrade to the newer EAD130's. I think they would be worth the extra cost if they perform equally to, or better than, these JX125's.
> 
> Just my .02


I had a good conversation with Mark Brooks last night about this situation. According to his experience with various aluminum cone drivers, what occurred with these Jordans can be typical. Not to say this is exactly what happened in this instance, but what he sees in the pictures is consistent with what he has seen in the past. 

He summarized that thin aluminum cones, with the affects of heat and pressure, will flatten out (deform) at the surround. They are fantastic for tonality, but they are not happy when pushed hard. So.....the design philosophy of the drivers seems to be (from the little that is on the site) for use in home audio line arrays. You will have 4-8 of these in a tower, not being pushed extremely hard. Running them to 50 hz in a leaky door - 'sometimes' at high volumes (cone was moving fairly vigorously), probably caused the deformation. He said that the cone would appear to be 'normal', but when I 'broke the seal' and removed them, that is when the edges deformed. 

Now - I don't know if that is what caused the original fail - the slice / hole between the cone and the surround - probably so, but not 100% sure. I guess I'll still send both of them back - haven't yet - although I don't think Jordan will do anything for me - he has probably seen this dozens of times when these drivers are used 'outside the normal use'. They will just sit in boxes if I keep them here......


----------



## papasin

Jason - I want to publicly thank you for sharing your experience (good or bad) with all of us here on the forum. It is openness and candor like you are doing that helps others (including myself) make informed choices and decisions about gear and install choices. For the purposes of the Jordans, I have no dog in the fight but definitely admit the drivers peak my curiosity. Thank you again and I am sure your next step(s) will result in forward learning and improvement in the quest and hobby that we all share.

All the best,
- Richard


----------



## subwoofery

papasin said:


> Jason - I want to publicly thank you for sharing your experience (good or bad) with all of us here on the forum. It is openness and candor like you are doing that helps others (including myself) make informed choices and decisions about gear and install choices. For the purposes of the Jordans, I have no dog in the fight but definitely admit the drivers peak my curiosity. Thank you again and I am sure your next step(s) will result in forward learning and improvement in the quest and hobby that we all share.
> 
> All the best,
> - Richard


x2  

Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks guys! 

I have a couple changes that I may post after the Atlanta mini-meet this weekend.


----------



## bbfoto

Awesome. Looking forward to seeing what you've done.

Hope you have a good time at the meet.


----------



## bertholomey

If anyone cares - the email chain from Jordan-USA. I normally wouldn't post this, and I was even advised against it, but I'm still a bit torqued (I may go back and delete it later )



> Unfortunately these lasted me a month. I have enjoyed them immensely, but I heard a strange noise yesterday while providing a demo to a friend. When I got home I pulled the door card off, and the cone was separated from the rubber surround. I could feel air coming through the perforation. I removed the driver, I'll need to remove the driver's side tonight, and I'll have to replace them with something else.
> 
> From your website:
> Refund, Returns and Cancellation Policies:
> 
> We will replace any item that is defective upon receipt, we do not accept refunds.
> 
> So with that, I guess I'm just out $200. The bad thing is, based on my initial praise of the product, it is possible that a few other guys bought sets as well. I hope they do not have the same issue that I had, though I really have no idea what happened, so I don't know what to tell them to 'watch out for'. It is a shame because I loved the sound of these drivers.


Sent pics



> Jason,
> I'm sorry to hear that. You are the first to report such a problem. Though, car audio is the most abusive environment that I can think of. If you want to send it back to me I'll take a look at it.
> 
> Mark





> Thank you Mark for responding to my email.
> 
> They are mounted in a 2013 Subaru BRZ that has about 6k miles on it. A good 1 inch void free Baltic Birch baffle with no interference with the cone or surround. The other driver seems to be perfectly fine. I mostly listen to 'SQ' music - lots of Jazz, Classical, Acoustic, and it has been remarked often that I don't drive my system to the SPL levels that many of my SQ friends do.
> 
> I would like the opportunity to send the one or both back to you so you can see what is going on with it. I have re-assured a few of the guys who I know purchased these that this one is probably a one off, and that you have replied to my email. I'm a bit gun shy now with the composite basket because I don't know if I can get my baffle completely flat, etc. and I would hate to have the same thing happen again in a month. I'm likely going to purchase a pair of Audison Thesis 6.5" sax drivers. I'll be giving up some range, but I'm confident that they will work in my doors, and I like their sound. If you are willing to provide some type of refund that would be great, but I understand that you don't know how they were installed, used, etc. and they didn't have this issue when I first received them.
> 
> I'll ship these back to the following address:
> 
> Jordan USA
> 14 Horseneck Rd.
> Montville, NJ 07045





> I'll take a look at it.
> 
> I think that you aren't clear on what is so hazardous in the car environment. The pressure wave of a door or trunk closing. The extreme temperature and humidity ranges. You don't have them in a sealed box so the cones can easily be over extended. And the 125s are very compliant and not intended to be in such an environment without appropriate isolation from cabin events and environment...





> Hello Mark,
> 
> I decided to send both to you. It cost me another $14, but I can't use them, so no point in having them on a shelf, and I can't imagine tossing them in the garbage can.
> 
> Anyway, they are coming to you via USPS. I'd like to hear your impressions when you receive them. It would appear that the descriptions of the new drivers on the EAD website concerning the new basket, new rim, new motor, and new glue would have probably been the difference in what I experienced with the JX125's.





> I'll take a look at them when they arrive.
> 
> The new ones are not intended for harsh environment either. The have the same cone, surround and compliance.
> 
> I think that you really underestimate the problems that the environment in a car causes.





> Jason,
> 
> Your drivers arrived today. I am not seeing what you had described. Not even the postage that you mentioned matches what's on the package.
> 
> One driver was obviously damaged (the cone) due to hyper-extension. The other, not at all...
> 
> I cannot find any separation between the cone and the surround.
> 
> So please help me understand?
> 
> Mark





> Wow, I'm at a loss here. I am on a business trip, so I don't have access to the shipping receipt, but when you stated, "Not even the postage that you mention matches what's on the package.", I can only imply that you are either calling me a liar, or you are being hyper-literal. I believe the USPS amount was approximately $13.90, and I rounded it up to $14 in my email because I didn't have the receipt to reference. I wasn't even asking for that to be reimbursed, so I have no idea why the $14 amount stated in my email was important enough for you to 'dispute' in your reply.
> 
> So we can agree that one cone was damaged due to hyper-extension - I would assume - as evidenced by the deformation at the edges of the cone. I would contend that the other driver had, to a lesser degree, the same evidence of deformation. I would be shocked if you would say that second driver would be in a condition that you would put it in a box to sell as new. I started to offer it to my friends in case they have a problem with one of theirs, but then I retracted it because I believed it to be 'damaged' due to its appearance.
> 
> I am stunned that you can't see a separation between the cone and the surround. Again, either I am a liar, the photos I sent were of another set of Jordan drivers, the glue 'magically' re-adheared, or you didn't look at it. There was an audible sound when it failed, while the driver was playing - I could feel air coming through the gap, and it was evidenced by touching the surround at the point of the separation.
> 
> So, I'm not sure I can help you understand anything more than what I have stated above. To be honest, I was surprised to get a response from you (based on our couple interactions prior to my purchase) when I first sent the photo and the description of what occurred. What I understand from this experience is that I am finished with purchasing items from non-mainstream sources for Car Audio. I am done purchasing anything for Car Audio. I don't expect or need a response from you to this email.


This was an ill-advised, caught up in the emotion, chasing rabbits (that didn't need to be chased), waste of [almost] $230. I really hope others who may have purchased these either can use them in another application or use them 'more responsibly' then I did.


----------



## Golden Ear

Jason, I know why some would advise you not to post that, but, I for one, am very appreciative. I now know that if mine do what yours did then I'm SOL. I have them crossed from 100hz to 300hz and they're getting 75wpc. I have no other use for them so I'll rock them till I pop them and go to something different. Thanks again and keep us posted on the Audison install


----------



## mattyjman

wow... nice reply from the vendor ...

what i get from all this is that even HE isn't very confident in their ability to be long lasting in any type of environment where the speaker has to move, or where it might get a little hot. not built to last at least, and whenever that's the case, I'd advise running the other way. 

good luck on your next set and hopefully you can put this experience behind you, chalk it up to a good learning experience on the importance of good vendor relations.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> This was an ill-advised, caught up in the emotion, chasing rabbits (that didn't need to be chased), waste of [almost] $230. I really hope others who may have purchased these either can use them in another application or use them 'more responsibly' then I did.


Jordan is 1 manufacturer off of my purchase list. :mean:

I'd like to meet this person face to face and have him say that to me. (Not for violent purposes mind you) I just want to see how he can say that with such condescension and keep a straight face.

What I hear is you bought speakers and the manufacturer is shocked that you tried to use them.  I feel you pain. I had a similar purchase experience last summer, different company.


----------



## DAT

Jason -

Time for change - You know I just accepted the new role of US Distributor for Audible Physics... 

What can i do to get AP back in your car? I wish you could use a 8" LOL

Seriously let me know.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks guys - one of the weirdest things was the statements about how dangerous the car environment is for speakers. It seems to me that I could put in a $50 pair of 'X' brand car woofers, and they would survive just fine. 

I just received a final reply



> Jason,
> 
> When you said " I decided to send both to you. It cost me another $14, but I can't use them, so no point in having them on a shelf, and I can't imagine tossing them in the garbage can. " I thought that meant that the first cost 14 and the second cost another 14...
> 
> The second driver shows no sign of deformation. The separation did apparently "heal" as the glue is in no way dried out or defective. I am not surprised that it would heal, it's quite sticky. You will see this when they arrive back at your home.
> 
> You hadn't mentioned that you were listening when the event happened.
> 
> There is a driver parameter call Xmax which specifies the maximum excursion for which the drivers are linear. The 125s are +/- 6mm which is about 0.25 inches. Whatever you were listening to at the time you heard them fail, GREATLY exceeded this distance and damaged one of the cones.
> 
> The voice coils are fine and though I didn't put music on it I would be surprised if it didn't sound fine under appropriate drive levels but I don't really know.
> 
> I see that you have a science background, and though it is in biology not engineering, I am fairly comfortable that you understand that when you stress a device past its maximum intended range of operation that something tends to give, just like a broken arm or a torn tendon or ligament.
> You just over drove it and that's what happened. The fact that there was a temporary separation of the cone and surround just illustrates the point further. When using a driver you need to make sure that it stays within the appropriate parameters.
> 
> This has NOTHING to do with " the new basket, new rim, new motor, and new glue would have probably been the difference in what I experienced with the JX125's" the Xmax is the same and highly likely that you would achieve the same result. Of the 1000's of drivers I've sold this is the first that I am aware of that was so over driven as to crunch the cone.
> 
> The drivers are on their way back to you.
> Mark


He must have hit my Linked In profile or something to get the Biology bit. 

So, in the final analysis, I should be going after Steve for giving me the Rodrigo y Gabriella or John for making me exceed this X-max thing when giving that demo. Instead, I'll just take responsibility for my own actions and rock (but not too much) my Audison Thesis 3-way set.


----------



## JVD240

I just find it funny how guys here beat up on soooo many different brands of drivers and failures like this rarely happen.

Unfortunate you had to find out the limitations of these drivers the hard way. I kind of doubt "the car environment" had much influence as people(including myself) run all sorts of home audio drivers in their car.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Thanks guys - one of the weirdest things was the statements about how dangerous the car environment is for speakers. It seems to me that I could put in a $50 pair of 'X' brand car woofers, and they would survive just fine.
> 
> I just received a final reply
> 
> Jason,
> 
> When you said " I decided to send both to you. It cost me another $14, but I can't use them, so no point in having them on a shelf, and I can't imagine tossing them in the garbage can. " I thought that meant that the first cost 14 and the second cost another 14...
> The second driver shows no sign of deformation. The separation did apparently "heal" as the glue is in no way dried out or defective. I am not surprised that it would heal, it's quite sticky. You will see this when they arrive back at your home.
> You hadn't mentioned that you were listening when the event happened.
> There is a driver parameter call Xmax which specifies the maximum excursion for which the drivers are linear. The 125s are +/- 6mm which is about 0.25 inches. Whatever you were listening to at the time you heard them fail, GREATLY exceeded this distance and damaged one of the cones.
> The voice coils are fine and though I didn't put music on it I would be surprised if it didn't sound fine under appropriate drive levels but I don't really know.
> I see that you have a science background, and though it is in biology not engineering, I am fairly comfortable that you understand that when you stress a device past its maximum intended range of operation that something tends to give, just like a broken arm or a torn tendon or ligament.
> You just over drove it and that's what happened. The fact that there was a temporary separation of the cone and surround just illustrates the point further. When using a driver you need to make sure that it stays within the appropriate parameters.
> This has NOTHING to do with " the new basket, new rim, new motor, and new glue would have probably been the difference in what I experienced with the JX125's" the Xmax is the same and highly likely that you would achieve the same result. Of the 1000's of drivers I've sold this is the first that I am aware of that was so over driven as to crunch the cone.
> The drivers are on their way back to you.
> Mark
> 
> So, in the final analysis, I should be going after Steve for giving me the Rodrigo y Gabriella or John for making me exceed this X-max thing when giving that demo. Instead, I'll just take responsibility for my own actions and rock (but not too much) my Audison Thesis 3-way set.


 
Lol, sorry Jay 

The "car environment" is a bad excuse. Any driver worth its weight in feces should be fine with the environment of a car. It's not like it was an untreated paper cone. Heat and moisture shouldnt have been an issue, especially at this time of year and for the short length of time they were even in the install. Now over excursion is a valid and understandable reason, and if that's the case then so be it. But he did come off pretty condescending sounding- whether that was intentional or not.

Oh well, better luck with the Thesis gear my friend!


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, I'm really sorry to hear about your experience with Mark Jordan. Weird about him calling you out on the postage!  What was that all about? Very disappointing. Anyway, I would have liked to have seen him at least offer you a substantial discount to replace them, with maybe a polite warning about overdriving them, etc. It's very strange that he "couldn't" find or see the obvious separation of the surround and cone, and the deformation of the 2nd driver's cone that were clearly depicted in your photos. 

And don't feel any anguish whatsoever about your initial review and praise of these drivers prompting us to purchase these drivers. I did so knowing fully that these would be an "experiment" and might not work out for my car install, and also that they were being replaced by updated models that had improvements. I also had advanced plans for these for home use if they didn't work out in my car. I didn't feel that $215 was too much to risk, but now that you've lost your investment in them I realize that it is nothing to pass off lightly.

To be fair, although not very eloquently delivered, I do feel that Mark Jordan's points regarding enclosure and environment are valid. Car audio-specific drivers are purposely manufactured with special heat & moisture resistant adhesives, and all soft parts and the suspension are generally designed for the tougher car environment and IB applications.

Thin, light, aluminum cones are naturally and historically more prone to failure when overdriven, as even Mark Brooks admitted, as is any driver not used in its intended enclosure and environment. A lot of us here have implemented home audio drivers in our installs for many years, and have also learned the hard way that they aren't always the best solution given these traits. And I'll be the first one to admit that it's very hard to hold back on pushing these drivers when they demonstrate no obvious signs of resistance and sound so good!

Output capability (realism in impact, transients, and amplitude) vs. Realism in detail, tonality, and clarity have always been a trade-off in speaker design, and is just one reason that transmission line setups are increasingly popular, which I believe this particular driver is geared towards due to its specs and 16-ohm DVC.

In his response, Mr. Jordan was probably just immediately put-off by your "blatant misuse" of his highly-refined, pride-and-joy driver, LOL.  Hence his not so accommodating tone and remarks. ([email protected] kids!...always doing stupid sheit!)  We all know that these drivers can work amazingly well in our installs, but obvious by now, that is within certain limits. Our implementaion of this driver makes perfect sense to us, whereas it would be the last implementation in hell that Mr. Jordan would attempt. 

Having said all that, the manner in which Mark responded is still VERY perplexing and disappointing. I'm really bummed that your experience was so crappy.  It's obviously time to move on to a better driver!

EDIT: I wrote this before seeing MJ's final response.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Oh well, better luck with the Thesis gear my friend!


Thanks Steve - got fair to good responses from those who listened to the car this weekend - I'm certainly on the right track. 



bbfoto said:


> And don't feel any anguish whatsoever about your initial review and praise of these drivers prompting us to purchase these drivers. I did so knowing fully that these would be an "experiment" and might not work out for my car install, and also that they were being replaced by updated models that had improvements. I also had advanced plans for these for home use if they didn't work out in my car. I didn't feel that $215 was too much to risk, but now that you've lost your investment in them I realize that it is nothing to pass off lightly.
> 
> *Thanks man......I was feeling some anguish - "hey, follow me off of this cliff......" I appreciate you saying that though - I feel the same exact way about the recommendation that I got in the first place to use them - I was an adult, I made the choice. It isn't like the kids aren't going to eat this month because I lost this money, but there are some really excellent Alcantara bits for the BRZ that I would have loved to have spent that $200 on ........I'll have to see if I can at least make some interesting wall art out of these two drivers once I get them back *
> 
> Output capability (realism in impact, transients, and amplitude) vs. Realism in detail, tonality, and clarity have always been a trade-off in speaker design, and is just one reason that transmission line setups are increasingly popular, which I believe this particular driver is geared towards due to its specs and 16-ohm DVC.
> 
> *I can only imagine what 8 of these (4 per tower) mated with a tweeter (or array of tweeters) + a sub would sound like - running from 100 hz (@ 24db) to about 8k *
> 
> In his response, Mr. Jordan was probably just immediately put-off by your "blatant misuse" of his highly-refined, pride-and-joy driver, LOL.  Hence his not so accommodating tone and remarks. ([email protected] kids!...always doing stupid sheit!)  We all know that these drivers can work amazingly well in our installs, but obvious by now, that is within certain limits. Our implementaion of this driver makes perfect sense to us, whereas it would be the last implementation in hell that Mr. Jordan would attempt.
> 
> *I think this is dead nuts on.*
> 
> EDIT: I wrote this before seeing MJ's final response.


Yes - his response was somewhat conciliatory, and I'm resting on that.


----------



## bbfoto

Cool.

Those Thesis drivers are [email protected] sexy. I might just follow you off another cliff!  And the BRZ is tempting me more and more as well, haha. It seems like a helluva lot of fun for not too much money.

But for the moment I'm relatively content, and will opt to live vicariously through your awesome car and install. Looking forward to what you do next.  Enjoy the music.

BB


----------



## bertholomey

That is an awesome segue to more positive aspects of what is going on in the BRZ. I just took a road trip in the car, and I enjoy it immensely! I averaged 34 mpg on the freeway, and I can blast around the lazies in the passing lane when needed. 

I picked up this gauge cover from JPM Coachworks in Atlanta this weekend, and I think it looks fantastic. It is an Alcantara covered stock gauge cover piece with the same stitching that is throughout the car. Alex at JPM is a great guy to work with, and they have some amazing products for this car.


----------



## bertholomey

I installed the Thesis mid bass drivers about a week ago, and I'm really enjoying them. I have them band passed between 63hz @ 24 db and 250 hz @ 12 db (for now) - I won't go any lower then this, but I'll see about the low pass filter. Many thanks again to John for allowing to purchase this set. 

Some general pics: 

I think the various design aspects of these drivers are very cool - the 'see through' dust cap, seeing the printed 'Thesis', polished metal basket, motor structure, the terminals, cone material and ribbed surround. It was slightly smaller than the Arians, so I had to catch the edge of my baffle ring.....that will need to be remedied. 








Quite a bit smaller than the Jordan


Quite a bit shallower than the Jordan


Temporary install. 


These guys heard the car this weekend, and I got positive feedback. 

Atlanta Mini-Meet

Perlman is the MAN!


----------



## BigAl205

You apparently got the new experimental ported surrounds. They're calling them "Air Jordans" 
I'll be here all week, folks!


Sorry, you had so much trouble, bud. I wish I could have made the trek this weekend.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> You apparently got the new experimental ported surrounds. They're calling them "Air Jordans"
> I'll be here all week, folks!
> 
> 
> Sorry, you had so much trouble, bud. I wish I could have made the trek this weekend.


Another opportunity or me to say, "Classic! Big Al....." That was awesome. 

We did miss you - will definitely catch you later this year


----------



## Golden Ear

BigAl205 said:


> You apparently got the new experimental ported surrounds. They're calling them "Air Jordans"
> I'll be here all week, folks!
> 
> 
> Sorry, you had so much trouble, bud. I wish I could have made the trek this weekend.


I literally lol'd at this


----------



## captainobvious

The Thesis may look smaller in diameter, but they dont appear to lose that in SD cone area. I think the mounting flange on the Jordans is just considerably larger. Those Thesis drivers are a work of art, very impressive. I hope they sound as nice as they look.
I hope to hear this install some day


----------



## strakele

For those that haven't heard the BRZ with the full Thesis setup - you're missing out. It's fantastic. I thoroughly enjoyed my time in it at the mini meet yesterday.

Big Al... that was awesome.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Grayson!


----------



## minibox

Jason,
We need to get together sometime this week for some listening. I promise I'll go easy on the Rodrigo and Gabriella tracks


----------



## bbfoto

^You might want to charge him for seat time in the BRZ from now on, LOL!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> ^You might want to charge him for seat time in the BRZ from now on, LOL!


No way dude! As much as John has helped me with equipment and music (that Bonobo cd is his), I owe him a ton! 

He is the most gracious listener in my cars as well - I'm certainly not going to give that up


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Jason,
> We need to get together sometime this week for some listening. I promise I'll go easy on the Rodrigo and Gabriella tracks


Tomorrow would be my only day. Asheboro Wednesday, Augusta Thursday, Charleston Friday.


----------



## bertholomey

Last night I came home and discovered the greatest thing about my Subaru BRZ........


































OWNERSHIP!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Last night I came home and discovered the greatest thing about my Subaru BRZ........
> 
> OWNERSHIP!


Payments?!?!?! We don't need no stinking payments! 

Right on!


----------



## bertholomey

I'll post some build pics of the A pillars soon once I get more pics from Mr. Worrell. I'll also be posting thoughts / pics of the Illusion Audio C12 subwoofer that I'm trying out.


----------



## captainobvious

Now that it's officially "yours", you can get to cutting and put some big 8-10" midbasses in there...


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Now that it's officially "yours", you can get to cutting and put some big 8-10" midbasses in there...


I think 'Yours' is a bit of a stretch.......it is the 'Ours' that makes it not feasible to put 10" mid basses in the kicks


----------



## Golden Ear

Congrats on paying it off! I'm interested to know what your monthly payments were for 6 month financing  lol


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> Congrats on paying it off! I'm interested to know what your monthly payments were for 6 month financing  lol


Thanks! We put some $ down, and I applied the amount that we got for the BMW - we financed a portion of the remainder - 4 year loan, but paid it off a little early  I debated posting that pic - certainly have no intention of being boastful in any way, just pretty stoked that we have been blessed enough that this vehicle can be ours - and no more payments. I forgot to add - my job has gotten to be a bit tenuous, so my wife's financial security sense kicked in and said - let's pay this off while we have a bit in the bank, so if something happens, we don't have a car payment.


----------



## Golden Ear

That's awesome! I don't see it as boastful and I'm sure most of us are happy for you rather than seeing it as that


----------



## slade1274

Don't worry- I'd be bragging if it were me. It also puts a positive light on fiscal responsibility to only buy things you can afford and if you do take on debt; to be vigilant at paying it off as fast as possible.

Positive post there. Positive role model. Way to go Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Ryan!

Now some sneak peaks at the box that Mark W built for the Illusion Audio C12 sub that I'm going to be reviewing......

My temp box (horrible turd - no good review would come out of this thing - did it quick one afternoon before traveling - jig saw, 1/2" MDF, and no skills)







This is why I was so pleased when Mark said he built a new box for it (inadvertently left the turd of a box at his house - I think he thought that the sub didn't deserve to be in that box).









I haven't had time to hook up yet - probably this afternoon


----------



## Notloudenuf

slade1274 said:


> Don't worry- I'd be bragging if it were me. It also puts a positive light on fiscal responsibility to only buy things you can afford and if you do take on debt; to be vigilant at paying it off as fast as possible.
> 
> Positive post there. Positive role model. Way to go Jason!


Word.
I just spent a bit of money on our kitchen remodel. I wish I could have it payed off in a few months time rather than the few years its likely to take.

Good job Jason.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I think 'Yours' is a bit of a stretch.......it is the 'Ours' that makes it not feasible to put 10" mid basses in the kicks


The 10" midbass in the kicks can be 'Your' part and the rest of the car that is stock can be the 'our' part of it.

Like The Joker said, "I'm only burning my half." :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

Golden Ear said:


> That's awesome! I don't see it as boastful and I'm sure most of us are happy for you rather than seeing it as that


Agreed. It's just sharing your joy. If someone hates on that, screw em. We're buds here. 

Congrats dude!


----------



## strakele

Is the testing of the Illusion sub as a potential replacement to the IB wall, or for a different application?

Awesome on getting it paid off quick!


----------



## bertholomey

strakele said:


> Is the testing of the Illusion sub as a potential replacement to the IB wall, or for a different application?
> 
> Awesome on getting it paid off quick!


Thanks guys! 

No - the wall is going to stay. I don't know what the plans are for the Illusion sub are at this time. Now that it is in a pretty box......


----------



## DAT

NO debit, is a happier life.. 

Congrats....


----------



## claydo

Congrats on the outright ownership! I'm looking forward to hearing the thesis midbasses. Also curious to hear your impressions on the illusion sub. What's the depth on that thing....like minus 1.5" right?lol the cat with all the pretty installs......Bing is it.......has been using these drivers a lot, but I've never heard one before. I've been digging the new music pretty heavy......specially the live t/t and the Amos lee. The blues rock band whose name eludes me right now is pretty righteous as well! So thanks again, and I can't wait on the next listening session......... I need to let you listen before my next comp I went into my first this past weekend with some simple mistakes that should not have happened...... I know you would have nailed them all for me! So let me know when ya get some downtime and would like to get together, I'm always down.


----------



## strakele

bertholomey said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> No - the wall is going to stay. I don't know what the plans are for the Illusion sub are at this time. Now that it is in a pretty box......


cough...front sub... cough


----------



## claydo

strakele said:


> cough...front sub... cough


LOL good idea!


----------



## n_olympios

LOL. Modern car (=full of electronics behind the dash) and shallow dash make it even more difficult. 

It's not impossible though.


----------



## bertholomey

strakele said:


> cough...front sub... cough


It was a fleeting thought at one time - the IB wall is serving me just fine, and I don't want to go through the effort / expense that it would take to implement it correctly. I believe that it would be an excellent sub for that application though.


----------



## strakele

n_olympios said:


> LOL. Modern car (=full of electronics behind the dash) and shallow dash make it even more difficult.
> 
> It's not impossible though.


Passenger footwell 


But yeah J, the bass in your car sounds great right now.


----------



## captainobvious

strakele said:


> cough...front sub... cough


 
Hah, that's what I thought as well when I saw it. If not, the XL version yields quite a bit more xmax in a little larger mounting depth profile. Oh, and the c10 has qts of .47 and the c10xl has a qts of .71
Both could be used in IB which is nice.

I'm definitely interested to hear your thoughts on these Jay. I could probably squeeze them in the kicks


----------



## cnut334

Congrats on paying off your ride!!


----------



## bertholomey

I finally have some time to post the photos of the A-Pillar build. 

The story: I have used the Morel MT23 tweeters for many years, and I have always enjoyed the sound I got from them. I thought they were very smooth (compared to most tweeters I have heard), now I'm hearing another level of smooth. 

As you are already aware, I went to the Audison Thesis midrange drivers, and I was able to purchase the pair of 6.5" mid bass, and the tweeters. Again, a huge Thank You to John!

My original 'plan' was to just cut a slightly bigger hole in the plastic A Pillar and double sided tape to the metal pillar. This is what I was looking at. 







It was very obvious that this 'plan' was not going to work. I got in touch with an old friend - Mark Worrell. He does amazing work, and he is a great guy. I asked him to put the tweets in custom A pillars. I was thinking that he might start on them sometime after the Atlanta meet, but he said he would start on them immediately - in time for the Atlanta meet. 

We met on Saturday before the Headphone meet that I had planned. He started with aiming the tweets - mounted on the pillars. 











Mark called me on Monday and said that he made some rings, and that he didn't like the way the tweeters were working mounted on the plastic pillars. He said he wanted them more 'in' the pillars.


----------



## bertholomey

We met up in Winston, and he aimed them using dowels. (sorry for the poor pics).







Once Mark was satisfied with how the rings looked in the pillars and the aiming, he took them back to finish the glassing. 





















Finished - in the car






I'll try to get a pic of both tweets tomorrow.

When we put them in Thursday night the 25th, we also did a quick tune. Mark tested the output voltage from the HU and set the gains on the Mosconi amps to max unclipped. I had not done that before, and the car seemed more dynamic, more balanced, and alive. We did very rudimentary eq setting and T/A as well. I drove it down to Atlanta that weekend, and I got positive feedback on the look and sound of the pillars.


----------



## mattyjman

fantastic work


----------



## Golden Ear

Those look great! What size are those tweets?

Keep us updated on those mids, don't wanna follow you off another cliff. Lol JK


----------



## bbfoto

Classy. They blend perfectly with the interior. Would be cool if they had grills that matched the dash grills, but I don't know if I'd want to cover those beautiful tweeters.


----------



## Notloudenuf

The pics make that look so ridiculously easy when I know good and well it isn't.

The pillars look great. Head east young man and let me hear them.


----------



## bertholomey

mattyjman said:


> fantastic work


Thanks Matty!



Golden Ear said:


> Those look great! What size are those tweets?
> 
> Keep us updated on those mids, don't wanna follow you off another cliff. Lol JK


The tweets are listed as 1 1/2", and these have the chambers on the back. 

Thesis Tweets



bbfoto said:


> Classy. They blend perfectly with the interior. Would be cool if they had grills that matched the dash grills, but I don't know if I'd want to cover those beautiful tweeters.


Once I cover the big silver part of the dash, they will really accent the other silver items in the car. The biggest issue with this type of grill structure is the temptation for folks to stick a big, grubby finger in there to touch the dome. That is what the small Benchmade sword I have attached to the e-brake is for 



Notloudenuf said:


> The pics make that look so ridiculously easy when I know good and well it isn't.
> 
> The pillars look great. Head east young man and let me hear them.


I know, right? That is what amazed me. We removed the Morels (which I'm going to sell), and he uses a touch of hot glue and some shims to get the tweeters temporarily mounted to the plastic A-pillars. In about an hour, they were mounted and aimed. 

Mark is a perfectionist (in a very good way), and he just wasn't happy with the way they were looking - be too much sticking off of the pillars. He made the rings (which don't really look like much in the pics, but looking at them close up, I could see where he feathered here, tapered there), and within a few minutes, he had them mounted where he wanted them in the pillars (in the car) and aimed with the dowels. 

When I showed up with the car, they slid right in nice and tight even though they had been built up and wrapped. I thought the fit and finish were superb, and I was extremely happy with the final aiming of the tweets and the subsequent sound quality. 

I'll have to make a trip out there again to hang out. Of course, I could always come back with a, "Go West Young Man" which would be more appropriate because I'm a lot older than you


----------



## captainobvious

They look fantastic Jay. Well done!


----------



## IBcivic

captainobvious said:


> They look fantastic Jay. Well done!


x 2 :thumbsup: Great job!!!.... blends in perfectly


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> They look fantastic Jay. Well done!





IBcivic said:


> x 2 :thumbsup: Great job!!!.... blends in perfectly


Thanks!!! Cruddy weather today - didn't get to take that photo from the back seat looking through the windscreen. Also, I was hoping to meet up with minibox to get a listen, but it didn't work out......maybe later this week.


----------



## quality_sound

I like it Jason. Nice and clean!


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> I like it Jason. Nice and clean!


Thanks Paul!


----------



## bertholomey

Here is that shot I said I would get (hard getting in that back seat ). Still cruddy weather in Greensboro - very nice here in Charleston, but I don't have the car with me , so I had to take the photo this morning in the garage.


----------



## claydo

Oh wow in that shot you can really see them accentuating the rest of the aluminum bits. Looks great Jason, can't wait to hear it!


----------



## claydo

I know it would be a lot of work, but it would be awesome to angle and raise the mids up and show their grills as well!


----------



## TREOSOLS

thats a great shot of the dash! what if you molded mids and tweets in the pillars? the car sounds great Jason! have an RTA waiting, get Minibox to listen, then we can do some adjusting...


----------



## papasin

Great job, fit and finish is fantastic! :thumbsup:

As for molding the mids up or relocating to the a-pillar, I guess it depends J if you want to compete this car. As you probably very well know, those choices would determine what class your car would go into. In MECA at least, I think you would still qualify for Street class with your current setup. If you start moving mids to pillars or modifying your dash, depending on what you do and the degree of protrusion on the pillar, could end up all the way to modified, modex, or extreme . Just food for thought, but definitely want to give you props for the car's evolution. Looks fantastic and definitely has tremendous SQ potential.


----------



## 12vTools

Great looking Pillars 

Mark is a beast


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Oh wow in that shot you can really see them accentuating the rest of the aluminum bits. Looks great Jason, can't wait to hear it!


I'll need to get you and J-Man together once I stop all of this travel. I'll give you a shout so we can get a listen.



claydo said:


> I know it would be a lot of work, but it would be awesome to angle and raise the mids up and show their grills as well!





papasin said:


> Great job, fit and finish is fantastic! :thumbsup:
> 
> As for molding the mids up or relocating to the a-pillar, I guess it depends J if you want to compete this car. As you probably very well know, those choices would determine what class your car would go into. In MECA at least, I think you would still qualify for Street class with your current setup. If you start moving mids to pillars or modifying your dash, depending on what you do and the degree of protrusion on the pillar, could end up all the way to modified, modex, or extreme . Just food for thought, but definitely want to give you props for the car's evolution. Looks fantastic and definitely has tremendous SQ potential.


Thanks for the complements on the fit / finish. I wish this was my work, but I'm fortunate that I could go to Mark and have him create these. As Joey pointed out.........Mark is a beast! 

I'm a pretty happy fella with the mids in the stock location. I like the sound with them mounted there. I would imagine that there could be certain advantages to moving them, but I know others have had very good sounding cars (with tuning) with mids in this location (David Edwards immediately comes to mind). I will probably hit a few comps this year, and hopefully this car will be easier to classify then the BMW........not fun arguing before or especially after the judging as to what class the car should be in. 



TREOSOLS said:


> thats a great shot of the dash! what if you molded mids and tweets in the pillars? the car sounds great Jason! have an RTA waiting, get Minibox to listen, then we can do some adjusting...


Minibox is planning on listening on Thursday  Looking forward to getting your ears and RTA in the car. 



g0a said:


> Great looking Pillars
> 
> Mark is a beast


Thanks Joey!


----------



## minibox

g0a said:


> Great looking Pillars
> 
> Mark is a beast


"What is this?" A Joey sighting on diyma?
And yes, Mark is a beast.



papasin said:


> Great job, fit and finish is fantastic! :thumbsup:
> 
> As for molding the mids up or relocating to the a-pillar, I guess it depends J if you want to compete this car. As you probably very well know, those choices would determine what class your car would go into. In MECA at least, I think you would still qualify for Street class with your current setup. If you start moving mids to pillars or modifying your dash, depending on what you do and the degree of protrusion on the pillar, could end up all the way to modified, modex, or extreme . Just food for thought, but definitely want to give you props for the car's evolution. Looks fantastic and definitely has tremendous SQ potential.


The mids sound great in the stock location. I think the only people who might have serious gripes about the midrange clarity and soundstage in this car would be those who lack time listening to a quality reference system.
I'm sure Jason will be competitive in whatever class he is placed.


----------



## BigAl205

Those look like ass!


...but I like ass, so it's cool


----------



## bertholomey

You are an ass man!


----------



## quality_sound

Who isn't?


----------



## claydo

I have to agree on how the mids sound in the stock location! They sound great, what I was thinking was keeping them there, but getting rid of the stock mesh. Raising them slightly in the back, and exposing another set of those sexy grills! That was my first thought when I saw the full dash pic. So my suggestion wasn't aimed at sound, but purely aesthetics.


----------



## papasin

minibox said:


> The mids sound great in the stock location. I think the only people who might have serious gripes about the midrange clarity and soundstage in this car would be those who lack time listening to a quality reference system.
> I'm sure Jason will be competitive in whatever class he is placed.


Not disputing one bit . My point is/was that having mids where this car has it from the factory gives it a nice advantage, and don't believe would need it relocated or changed...and IMHO would make it additionally competitive in MECA street class since not all cars have mids on the dash from the factory. I do agree that even in a higher class this car would be competitive.

Looks great and too bad J you're on the right coast. Would love to take a listen!


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Not disputing one bit . My point is/was that having mids where this car has it from the factory gives it a nice advantage, and don't believe would need it relocated or changed...and IMHO would make it additionally competitive in MECA street class since not all cars have mids on the dash from the factory. I do agree that even in a higher class this car would be competitive.
> 
> Looks great and too bad J you're on the right coast. Would love to take a listen!


You know....I was thinking this when I was reading the responses this morning - that it sounded like folks were thinking you were questioning the locations and what not......was going to post something to say that you are totally with what I'm doing in the car.......but I had to go to my site this morning......in beautiful Charleston, SC (love this town!). 

I certainly wish you were making a right coast trip in the near future (especially if you were doing a cross country drive). We will be flying to Honolulu later this year, but we will barely get our feet wet in San Francisco


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> You know....I was thinking this when I was reading the responses this morning - that it sounded like folks were thinking you were questioning the locations and what not......was going to post something to say that you are totally with what I'm doing in the car.......but I had to go to my site this morning......in beautiful Charleston, SC (love this town!).
> 
> I certainly wish you were making a right coast trip in the near future (especially if you were doing a cross country drive). We will be flying to Honolulu later this year, but we will barely get our feet wet in San Francisco


Yeah, wish I could...but unlikely this year. It's hard enough making the drive across CA. We were in Bakersfield for a comp last weekend and that was already quite a trek and quite tough especially with the kids .

Interestingly, we will be in Kauai later this year...wouldn't it be funny if we ran into each other in SF...or the far west coast .


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Interestingly, we will be in Kauai later this year...wouldn't it be funny if we ran into each other in SF...or the far west coast .


We will be in Kauai in late Sep / early Oct - might see you there


----------



## minibox

papasin said:


> Not disputing one bit . My point is/was that having mids where this car has it from the factory gives it a nice advantage, and don't believe would need it relocated or changed...and IMHO would make it additionally competitive in MECA street class since not all cars have mids on the dash from the factory. I do agree that even in a higher class this car would be competitive.
> 
> Looks great and too bad J you're on the right coast. Would love to take a listen!


My fault, I realized afterward that my post could be misconstrued as pretentious and confrontational. Not my intention at all  
Agreed that the BRZ will have an advantage in street class but you're right, those thesis grills are sexy!


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> We will be in Kauai in late Sep / early Oct - might see you there


I think for us maybe late August. But shoot me a PM or email if your layover in SF is more than an hour or two. Might be able to drive up and you can take a listen to the Civic (or Smart) .


----------



## papasin

minibox said:


> My fault, I realized afterward that my post could be misconstrued as pretentious and confrontational. Not my intention at all
> Agreed that the BRZ will have an advantage in street class but you're right, those thesis grills are sexy!


No worries, I didn't take it that way and was just trying to clarify myself . I think if J does decide to expose the mids' grills, that might move him out of street. The folks in R&E would definitely be the authority on the classification, but having my wife's car in street has forced me to read the rules for that class at least a dozen times and I'm very careful at what I do .

This is the part in the "Not Permitted" section that I'm referring to:

"Cutting of metal and plastic. This includes the floor, kick panels, doors, door panels, dash, etc."

So the way I interpret the rule, if you cut the factory grill out to expose the mids' and show off the aluminum grill, even though that doesn't really improve the SQ of the vehicle and is purely for aesthetics reason, the rule I listed above would be violated and would likely bump the BRZ out of that class. At least that's the way I read it...


----------



## wdemetrius1

It looks great Jason!!!


----------



## slade1274

Is he in still in street when he cut plastic to move the tweeters from the stock location to the pillars?


----------



## chefhow

slade1274 said:


> Is he in still in street when he cut plastic to move the tweeters from the stock location to the pillars?


Yes, you can add a set of tweeters to the pillars and still be in street.


----------



## slade1274

But those are big tweeters....


----------



## papasin

slade1274 said:


> Is he in still in street when he cut plastic to move the tweeters from the stock location to the pillars?





chefhow said:


> Yes, you can add a set of tweeters to the pillars and still be in street.





slade1274 said:


> But those are big tweeters....


"Permitted" section of the rulebook in Street:

"Optional pair of tweeters no more than 2 inches in diameter. Tweeters may be flush, surface, or custom mounted in pods designed to provide a factory look to the install."

EDIT: So Ryan, the tweeters aren't big enough .


----------



## captainobvious

papasin said:


> "Permitted" section of the rulebook in Street:
> 
> "Optional pair of tweeters no more than 2 inches in diameter. Tweeters may be flush, surface, or custom mounted in pods designed to provide a factory look to the install."
> 
> EDIT: So Ryan, the tweeters aren't big enough .


Is that overall diameter of the casing or cone/dome diameter?

I wonder what happens when you use a planar...?


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> Is that overall diameter of the casing or cone/dome diameter?
> 
> I wonder what happens when you use a planar...?


First, I want to apologize to Jason if my last couple of comments has derailed his build thread. My take is, and this is my humble interpretation of the MECA Street rules, everything he has done falls within that class...not to mention it looks fantastic and definitely is in the spirit of the entire build. Stealthy, with a little bit of flash with the tweeters but goes with the theme of the car. I am by no means an authority on the rules, and as I indicated, I would suggest checking with MECA Rules & Ethics committee, or your local MECA coordinator/judge to get a ruling/classification.

For the couple questions above, my suggestion is to check with your sanctioning competition organization (i.e. MECA, IASCA, or USACi etc. as each may have varying rules on the matter). Now back to your regularly scheduled program (which rocks btw) .


----------



## ErinH

the rule for tweeters and other drivers is it's supposed to be only the actual piston diameter. for instance, you could have a 3/4" tweeter with an overall OD of 2.5" and it would be considered a 3/4" tweeter. I was told that by a judge (it may have been Matt, but I don't honestly recall) earlier this year. I wouldn't take my word as gospel though.


----------



## bertholomey

No problem at all guys - good discussion. I had assumed that I would be in Modified (because I haven't looked at the rule book). Street would be cool - the P99 as the processor would be allowed in Street - right?


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> No problem at all guys - good discussion. I had assumed that I would be in Modified (because I haven't looked at the rule book). Street would be cool - the P99 as the processor would be allowed in Street - right?


As far as I'm aware, that is allowed. Stock class it would not, but street and higher, you have "unlimited bands" of EQ allowed.


----------



## slade1274

B1 was legal for street.....


----------



## papasin

My wife's car has a 360.3 in Street as well...

EDIT: and my wife competes with cars in her class that have PS8s, 6to8s, etc.


----------



## bertholomey

Picked up a new battery today. It's a lot heavier then the stock battery, but it certainly is good for demos without the engine on or the charger hooked up. 




I got a chance to listen tonight - to test it out. In my 20+ minute listening session, the voltage display on the HU never budged. 



With the stock battery (and the battery I had in the BMW), it would start out about 12.3 and about every 3-5 minutes, it would drop another 0.1 (according to the HU readout). I'm liking it!


----------



## slade1274

Swear by them.... Put one in the truck the week after I got it- just because


----------



## DAT

slade1274 said:


> Swear by them.... Put one in the truck the week after I got it- just because


:thumbsup:

Only Battery I use...

These batteries are made for Sears -Diehard 

48 Months Full Replacement Warranty - 52 Months Prorated Warranty - 100 Months Total Warranty



> The DieHard Platinum batteries are manufactured in EnerSys' U.S. manufacturing facility in Warrensburg, Mo, where the first DieHard Platinum came off the production line today. They have a valve-regulated design that allows them to be installed in any orientation, except inverted, without spilling and the U.S. Department of Transportation has classified them as non- spillable for safe shipping.
> For more information, contact Richard Zuidema, Executive Vice President, EnerSys, P.O. Box 14145, Reading, PA 19612-4145. Tel: 800/538-3627; Web site: EnerSys Home.


----------



## bbfoto

Same here. They're the only batteries I've used for the last 4 years or so. I have a small fleet of photo/movie equipment "grip trucks" and cargo vans and we use the large Diehard Marine batteries...the trucks have A LOT of 12V auxillary interior & exterior work/utility lighting that is used for long periods of time while on set. They have been very reliable.


----------



## bertholomey

Just a small update on a side project that I am working on. I'm testing / reviewing an Illusion Audio C12 Subwoofer. Mark Worrell built a fantastic box for it, and I'm trying it out in the floorboard to see what an upfront sub sounds like.......the listening I have done today tells me that it sounds very good (the sub and the location). I'll start a thread when I'm ready with my review.

Close up of the sub


From the outside of the car 


Running 4ohm from the 200.4 (about 640 watts)


----------



## Golden Ear

Is that the xl or the regular c12?


----------



## bbfoto

Looks nice, Jason. Rough life there getting killer equipment to test! Is the box sealed or ported? Box volume? Looks about 1-1.2 c.f.

Oh, and I haven't forgotten about you. Just been too hard to decide what to send you.  Will get some goodies in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm looking forward to your review!


----------



## myhikingboots

After hearing Chucks JL (I forget the series, w7 I think) in his console, and Grayson's 10", I've also started considering some sort of "upfront" sub. Looking forward to this review.

Other Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

wdemetrius1 said:


> I'm looking forward to your review!


Ditto. I'm intrigued by them too. They are extremely pricey though. Extremely.


----------



## TREOSOLS

the enclosure is .85 cf internal,double baffled, and braced. Jason has the build pics of the enclosure.


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> Is that the xl or the regular c12?


Good question, and I had to go to the website because I wasn't aware of an XL version. Well, now I am - very cool. 

This is the 'regular' C12

'Regular' C12 

C12 XL



bbfoto said:


> Looks nice, Jason. Rough life there getting killer equipment to test! Is the box sealed or ported? Box volume? Looks about 1-1.2 c.f.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't forgotten about you. Just been too hard to decide what to send you.  Will get some goodies in the mail to you tomorrow.


To add to what Mark posted - Sealed. This is an awesome box! 

BTW - made my donation to Steph......followed up with an email.....had a couple very nice replies......class act.......should get the disc this week......I'm psyched! 



captainobvious said:


> Ditto. I'm intrigued by them too. They are extremely pricey though. Extremely.


You said Extremely twice 



TREOSOLS said:


> the enclosure is .85 cf internal,double baffled, and braced. Jason has the build pics of the enclosure.


I wasn't going to post them on this thread - thought I would wait until the review thread, but no reason not to share them here 

My initial attempt to do a fast, temp enclosure just to get the sub into something to test it with. This wouldn't do at all......



This is more like it.......(the cut out on the side is for the connector plug)


----------



## quality_sound

The XL is built like a "normal" sub with the motor behind the cone. Nick said its supposed to be a beast.


----------



## req

looks like we are doing some stuff similarly


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> looks like we are doing some stuff similarly


Great minds......though I don't have the bass potential to register on the richter scale........in California


----------



## bbfoto

Nice, solid box for sure. Great that it works in 0.85 cf. Looking forward to your review as well. Oh, Steve said "extremely" twice for good reason!

And, yeah, Steph is a real sweetheart, and of course crazy-talented. That CD is now easily in my Top Ten of all-time, for both SQ and pure enjoyment. What's cool is that you can still see her live in various small venues in and around San Diego. Check out her show if/when she makes it to the East Coast.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Nice, solid box for sure. Great that it works in 0.85 cf. Looking forward to your review as well. Oh, Steve said "extremely" twice for good reason!
> 
> And, yeah, Steph is a real sweetheart, and of course crazy-talented. That CD is now easily in my Top Ten of all-time, for both SQ and pure enjoyment. What's cool is that you can still see her live in various small venues in and around San Diego. Check out her show if/when she makes it to the East Coast.


Definitely give me a heads up if you notice that she is coming East - I'll check her site as well. I'll drive many miles (maybe not to San Diego) to see her


----------



## captainobvious

bbfoto said:


> Nice, solid box for sure. Great that it works in 0.85 cf. Looking forward to your review as well. *Oh, Steve said "extremely" twice for good reason!*
> 
> And, yeah, Steph is a real sweetheart, and of course crazy-talented. That CD is now easily in my Top Ten of all-time, for both SQ and pure enjoyment. What's cool is that you can still see her live in various small venues in and around San Diego. Check out her show if/when she makes it to the East Coast.


 
Indeed! 

They look really nice, especially the XL versions...but the price puts them out of my league. That and the fact that I'm swimming in subwoofers right now


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys and girls, help find a home for my MT23's. They wouldn't fit in a friend's car, so they are in the Classifieds now......if you know someone, let 'em know about them.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...purchase-morel-mt23-tweeters.html#post1900164

I really want to purchase a JPM Coachworks piece for my BRZ with the proceeds


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Hey guys and girls, help find a home for my MT23's. They wouldn't fit in a friend's car, so they are in the Classifieds now......if you know someone, let 'em know about them.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...purchase-morel-mt23-tweeters.html#post1900164
> 
> I really want to purchase a JPM Coachworks piece for my BRZ with the proceeds


GLWS my friend. I would love to do some stitched alcantara on my pillars and dash. Is this stuff pretty expensive to have done ?


----------



## bertholomey

It depends - I think they priced very well for the quality of their materials and work. I think they could easily justify much higher prices. 

They don't list anything for the 3 yet, but there is always a first


----------



## [email protected]

quality_sound said:


> The XL is built like a "normal" sub with the motor behind the cone. Nick said its supposed to be a beast.


See my Jetta video in the buildlog.. it is!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

[email protected] said:


> See my Jetta video in the buildlog.. it is!!!!


Linky?


----------



## bertholomey

My rental while in Miami! No......I don't think I'll be trading in the BRZ for this little guy, tempting though. The stereo possibilities........


----------



## Notloudenuf

Does that thing lace up when you get inside it or does it have the little velcro straps?


----------



## captainobvious

Hahaha

Don't rule it out yet Jay- it's racing yellow.


----------



## quality_sound

Too bad it's not an Abarth. Those things are bad ass.


----------



## IBcivic

Yup...bad-ass!


----------



## bertholomey

Unfortunately, mine did not have the lashes - that would have been awesome. It was smokin' just a bit when I dropped it off. She was rode hard and put away wet after that drive on 75 and 595 to Lauderdale from Hialeah


----------



## bertholomey

Hey all,

I feel compelled to share something with you that I have recently found. Billy (bbfoto) mentioned this lady's music on the Reference Recordings thread on this forum, and I had the opportunity to listen to a few tracks. 

This was the kind of music that comes along every once in a while that I just connected with upon the very first hearing. I looked on Amazon to order the CD - of course it wasn't there. I hit her website, and discovered that she had been raising funds (last year) to have the album recorded. It is now recorded and can be had by hitting the donate button on her website, and she mails it out to you. 

A cool story - she was working in a bank for a number of years - daily grind - in 2008 when the industry declined, she decided to pursue her love of music. She formed a band and did soul music for a couple albums. She then bumped into a great double bass player, and they decided to start a trio. They grabbed a young percussionist and began performing around the San Diego area. 

Anyway - I just received the album and all 11 tracks are phenomenal - right now I'm saying top 5 albums I have for sure. If you listen to the track in the YouTube video and you enjoy what you hear, consider hitting the donate button with a $20 donation. I don't think you guys would be disappointed. Oh, and by the way, the album is an excellent recording. 

Who Is Steph Johnson?

Steph Johnson Band


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, thanks for that great post. Guys, I'll 2nd, 3rd, and 4th what Jason has said about Steph, the bassist, drummer, and the SQ/production of this CD. It is EASILY one of my Top 10 favorite albums of all time, for both SQ and pure enjoyment. This is my new reference. And there is not a single "mediocre" track IMHO. I might be slightly biased because at one point in my life I was a drummer and saxophonist, mostly in the jazz realm, but Hard Rock and Heavy Metal were also a big influence on me in the mid-80's. 

IMHO, any of the tracks on this album would easily qualify for inclusion on the Focal Discs du Demonstration CDs, Stereophile's Editor's Choice, etc. I'm super-bummed that I missed the recent T.H.E. Show in L.A.! I would have loved to demo this CD in some of the booths there! Golden Ears, if you're reading this, GET THIS CD! I'm going to submit this CD to the boys over at Amoeba Records, The Absolute Sound and Stereophile. This artist should not go unnoticed!

It doesn't hurt that Steph is an absolute sweetheart and super chill lady.  If I had only bought this one CD this entire year I would be satisfied (except that I would want to hear more of Steph and the boy's music)! Luckily she still performs in small venues in and around the SoCal area.

Musical performances like this are why I'm into this "hobby". It's the pure joy and dumbfoundedness of experiencing amazing artists like Steph and her trio as if you are merely feet away from them live.

Now back to Jason's amazing install!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Thanks guys!!! I'll have to check this out.


----------



## bertholomey

First comp today in the BRZ, and it was a good time, good experience. The event was a 2x in Virginia at Bryant's Car Audio. Steve Stern handled the judging, and since there were only 3 competing in SQ, he was able to provide lots of good feedback. 

I'll certainly be working on several items that he pointed out, but with a 76, it is a solid start for the BrrrrrZ.


----------



## captainobvious

Nice job Jay, go get 'em !


----------



## req

yeah, the brz sounds great (and is super comfertable) besides the really angled soundstage, it was fantastic 

thanks for letting me listen to it at the show jason. that Steph Johnson CD is great. from the few tracks that i listened to in the brz - the recording was great and it felt like the woman was laying on the hood. very life like and all around a great disc to listen to for SQ.

i think that the brz can easily score much higher than a 76.

i did not bring my gti, i went up to meet jason at the show with navychief (mark) in his blue silverado.


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> yeah, the brz sounds great (and is super comfertable) besides the really angled soundstage, it was fantastic
> 
> thanks for letting me listen to it at the show jason. that Steph Johnson CD is great. from the few tracks that i listened to in the brz - the recording was great and it felt like the woman was laying on the hood. very life like and all around a great disc to listen to for SQ.
> 
> i think that the brz can easily score much higher than a 76.
> 
> i did not bring my gti, i went up to meet jason at the show with navychief (mark) in his blue silverado.


Thanks Pooh! It was fantastic hanging with you, and I appreciate your feedback on the car. I'm really looking forward to the opportunity to hear the GTI!


----------



## n_olympios

Well done! 



bertholomey said:


> Steve Stern handled the judging, and since *there were only 3 competing in SQ*, he was able to provide lots of good feedback.


Sounds like one of our comps.


----------



## bertholomey

Check out the new thread I started - 12V Events - in my signature, and right here 

September NC Meet - co hosted by Big Mike - Velozity!


----------



## quality_sound

IBcivic said:


> Yup...bad-ass!


That's not an Abarth.


----------



## n_olympios

My gf owns the 500's bigger brother, the Punto Abarth. Bad-ass my ass.


----------



## quality_sound

Of course it sucks, same power and heavier. A GTI is awesome but an A4 Avant isn't. Same thing.


----------



## eddieg

bertholomey said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I feel compelled to share something with you that I have recently found. Billy (bbfoto) mentioned this lady's music on the Reference Recordings thread on this forum, and I had the opportunity to listen to a few tracks.
> 
> This was the kind of music that comes along every once in a while that I just connected with upon the very first hearing. I looked on Amazon to order the CD - of course it wasn't there. I hit her website, and discovered that she had been raising funds (last year) to have the album recorded. It is now recorded and can be had by hitting the donate button on her website, and she mails it out to you.
> 
> A cool story - she was working in a bank for a number of years - daily grind - in 2008 when the industry declined, she decided to pursue her love of music. She formed a band and did soul music for a couple albums. She then bumped into a great double bass player, and they decided to start a trio. They grabbed a young percussionist and began performing around the San Diego area.
> 
> Anyway - I just received the album and all 11 tracks are phenomenal - right now I'm saying top 5 albums I have for sure. If you listen to the track in the YouTube video and you enjoy what you hear, consider hitting the donate button with a $20 donation. I don't think you guys would be disappointed. Oh, and by the way, the album is an excellent recording.
> 
> Who Is Steph Johnson?
> 
> Steph Johnson Band


Just seen this - a BIG like for Steph Johnson! 

Not to mention the whole BRZ project. 

May I recommend Maya Isacowitz? 

Maya Isacowitz - Is it alright (Live) - YouTube

She has a wonderful album called safe&sound

as well you should listen to "brave again" if I dig the style it should match.

Eddie


----------



## n_olympios

quality_sound said:


> Of course it sucks, same power and heavier. A GTI is awesome but an A4 Avant isn't. Same thing.


It's not the same power, it's 20Bhp more. At least the Euro spec is, I don't know what the deal is with the ones coming in the US.  

I'm not complaining about its power/weight though; its suspension setup is completely wrong, all crashy and bumpy, as is the 500's. 

BTW, if this isn't OT, I don't know what is.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Just seen this - a BIG like for Steph Johnson!
> 
> Not to mention the whole BRZ project.
> 
> May I recommend Maya Isacowitz?
> 
> Maya Isacowitz - Is it alright (Live) - YouTube
> 
> She has a wonderful album called safe&sound
> 
> as well you should listen to "brave again" if I dig the style it should match.
> 
> Eddie


Wow! That was fantastic!!! Thank you very much. I love her voice, and I love the arrangement of instruments. I will certainly play some additional YouTube vids and order the album.


----------



## bbfoto

eddieg said:


> Just seen this - a BIG like for Steph Johnson!
> 
> Not to mention the whole BRZ project.
> 
> May I recommend Maya Isacowitz?
> 
> Maya Isacowitz - Is it alright (Live) - YouTube
> 
> She has a wonderful album called safe&sound
> 
> as well you should listen to "brave again" if I dig the style it should match.
> 
> Eddie


Thanks Eddie! Good stuff. Great voice.  On a few tracks she sounds a lot like rocker chick Holly McNarland, except for the tracks in Hebrew.  Gonna order this one me thinks.

And J, I think I might have *a few more* CDs to send your way, too, LOL.


----------



## eddieg

Yes, she is a local for me indeed, she is often compared over here to Norah Johns but I think that is just blasphemy :laugh:

I am using Norha Johns to tune my audio systems - she is devine! 

But if you like Mia then I am 100% sure that you will fall over for 

Robin McKelle - WOW!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X4zjSfUhRQ

She is considered as the Ella Fitzgerald of the 2000's 

What a voice!

And another two local recommendations would be: 

1. J.Viewz (just take a look at their technology using makey-makey)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvmTav3SYsc

2. Assaf Avidan - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A16VcQdTL80

Listen to his album - he is amazing, nobody ever believed he is not american he he 

Enjoy good people and pardon me for interrupting this wonderful post!



Ahhhh coudln't resist - look what they've done to Michael Jackson god bless his soul:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uljuZ7gx1i8


----------



## trojan fan

eddieg said:


> Yes, she is a local for me indeed, she is often compared over here to Norah Johns but I think that is just blasphemy :laugh:



Are you talking about Norah Jones?


----------



## eddieg

Ha! I WISH! 

No no :worried: I'm from Israel

Maya Isacowitz, assaf avidan, J.viewz for me are considered local artists as they are all from Israel.

Norah Jones is my reference for music, she has certain tracks which are so demanding to have the car installed right that I simply tune according to her recordings. 

As well if you really wish to challenge your audio install - try playing out loud a few portishead tracks - dammmmmn! 

They are using tones which make the car vibrate like paper! and it is midbass

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg1jyL3cr60

By the way what you see there is a true philharmonic band - their second album was recorded live with the NY philharmonic - outstanding.

And the full debute album, I think it is (dummy):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6Rvde1YeLE


If someone is able to play portishead in a car, loud, without any vibrations - he did something very right! even if he had a mistake somewhere along the road 


An Oh - just got you - Norah JONES -> yes, I am always getting those OH or HO's wrong and in this case it is JONES and not JOHNS - sorry! (this alwyas happens to me, it is not my native...)


----------



## bertholomey

I'll have to check these out a little later when I have some time. My bud turned me on to Oi' Va Voi' - going to listen to them on the way to the job site today


----------



## captainobvious

eddieg said:


> Yes, she is a local for me indeed, she is often compared over here to Norah Johns but I think that is just blasphemy :laugh:
> 
> I am using Norha Johns to tune my audio systems - she is devine!
> 
> But if you like Mia then I am 100% sure that you will fall over for
> 
> Robin McKelle - WOW!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X4zjSfUhRQ
> 
> She is considered as the Ella Fitzgerald of the 2000's
> 
> What a voice!
> 
> And another two local recommendations would be:
> 
> 1. J.Viewz (just take a look at their technology using makey-makey)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvmTav3SYsc
> 
> 2. Assaf Avidan -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A16VcQdTL80
> 
> Listen to his album - he is amazing, nobody ever believed he is not american he he
> 
> Enjoy good people and pardon me for interrupting this wonderful post!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh coudln't resist - look what they've done to Michael Jackson god bless his soul:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uljuZ7gx1i8



Great recommendations Eddie! I really like Robin McKelle's stuff.

Here's another great link to a live jam performance of hers that's good:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTaducC5DPo


----------



## Golden Ear

Just listened to that Portishead track 'Roads'...wow!!!


----------



## EditTim

Lovely install, Jason. Just letting you know I am following your thread, lol.

I'm gonna try to make your NC meet in Sept... I should have my install done by then... 

Don't forget Portisehead's last album, "Third"... it's excellent.

And Norah Jones on the Massive Attack song (off Heligoland), "Paradise Circus" is simply sublime...


----------



## bertholomey

I have some Portishead and I have that MA album - need to go spin them. 

Listening to that Oui' Va Voi' on the way home - Wow! At least one of those are going on the Sep disc


----------



## bbfoto

bertholomey said:


> I have some Portishead and I have that MA album - need to go spin them.
> 
> Listening to that Oui' Va Voi' on the way home - Wow! At least one of those are going on the Sep disc



Oi Va Voi, and a little Manischewitz and Gefilte fish = bliss.  And I don't know why, but that _Laughter Through Tears_ cover art has always mesmerized me...one of my favorites.  











The Portishead: Roseland NYC Live CD is fantastic. I wish there was a little less noise floor/"tape hiss" and a little less of the audience in the mix, but it's still great, as are most of their albums IMO.

Eddie, *j.viewz* is incredibly talented, musically AND visually! Downloaded some great tracks from his SoundCloud site and am buying the CD. THANKS!

RE: Heligoland. Seeing that album being mentioned reminded me of the ARTIST/group called Heligoland. Check them out if you like mesmerizing, very downtempo, dreamy Ambient music with luscious electric guitars and female vocals.

And I don't know if anyone will like this stuff, but here's a link that I just came across for 6 free 320kbps MP3 downloads from the ladies of _First Aid Kit_:

First Aid Kit | KCRW Live - Free Download

/Off Topic

So Jason, anything new happening with your build?


----------



## HondAudio

bbfoto said:


> a little Manischewitz and Gefilte fish = bliss.


You've never actually eaten gefilte fish, have you? 

It's _so gross._ *shudder*


----------



## bbfoto

HondAudio said:


> You've never actually eaten gefilte fish, have you?
> 
> It's _so gross._ *shudder*


LOL, no can't stomach it! That's why that  Smiley is there!  But one of my childhood friends' Jewish grandfather would always say with a wink when there was a problem or setback (in his old, scratchy Jewish grandfather voice), "All this world needs is a little manischewitz and gefilte fish!" LOL.


----------



## bertholomey

Dude.....that is awesome!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> So Jason, anything new happening with your build?


As a matter of fact, yes. I'm not going to reveal yet, because it hasn't happened, but I will post once it has


----------



## BigAl205

Are you switching to an all-Sony Xplod setup?


----------



## bertholomey

I really think the Mosconis are holding the car back from its true potential. Those Sonys will give me the dynamics that I need. Plus, amps all sound the same, so I can pocket some cash when I do the switch. The red on the Xplode amps will match the stitching in the interior - Bonus! It is a win all the way around.


----------



## claydo

LOL, I be been contemplating going with the new pyramids myself......I hear Sony's got nothing on them!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Audiopipe

sound is just a series of tubes man, let it run through the pipe


----------



## bbfoto

Notloudenuf said:


> Audiopipe
> 
> sound is just a series of tubes man, let it run through the pipe


ROTFLMAO...I just envisioned "The Dude" (Jeff Bridges) saying that, haha.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Audiopipe
> 
> sound is just a series of tubes man, let it run through the pipe





bbfoto said:


> ROTFLMAO...I just envisioned "The Dude" (Jeff Bridges) saying that, haha.


That is funny.....................Now that I read like "the Dude", I get it


----------



## fullergoku

and you do know that color matching the stitching is bound to improve sound!!!


----------



## HondAudio

bbfoto said:


> LOL, no can't stomach it! That's why that  Smiley is there!  But one of my childhood friends' Jewish grandfather would always say with a wink when there was a problem or setback (in his old, scratchy Jewish grandfather voice), "All this world needs is a little manischewitz and gefilte fish!" LOL.


I'm Jewish (barely - I don't practice). I tried gefilte fish once at my grandmother's house. Once.

Super-Cool Ski Instructor: _If you eat gefilte fish even once... you're gonna have a bad time._


----------



## bertholomey

fullergoku said:


> and you do know that color matching the stitching is bound to improve sound!!!


Color and sound working in unison to develop the complete experience


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Color and sound working in unison to develop the complete experience


----------



## bertholomey

Nice! 

My favorites.....





Some of the ideas I've been kicking around....


Amps:


Doors:


Subs (1300 watt subs!):


----------



## quality_sound

People hate on them, I built an SQ car for a Sony event using those and 600 watts in a sealed enclosure and did 139 at the listening position.


----------



## quality_sound

On another note, can we bad photobucket? The ****ing ads we're subjected to when clicking on a PB linked picture make me want to club a baby deal with an infant.


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> On another note, can we bad photobucket? The ****ing ads we're subjected to when clicking on a PB linked picture make me want to club a baby deal with an infant.


That has been bothering me with Tapatalk.........some pics open within Tapatalk, and some links open (slowly) with Photobucket. I have no idea how to manipulate this - I liked the above using photobucket on my mac, but I don't know if there is a setting or such that makes it open one way or another........I'm a dufus.


----------



## quality_sound

I just use imageshack and all is good.


----------



## BigAl205

I host my own pics...no ads, no rules, no restrictions


----------



## bertholomey

Let's try this.......

Big Nerd - had to pull off the road to get a pic hitting 10k miles. 










Did that work? (either the server is down or my air card is not liking DIYMA today - can't hit the forum with my laptop - using my phone )


----------



## BigAl205

I see a silly odometer pic


----------



## n_olympios

I see it (and I like it).


----------



## req

n_olympios said:


> I see it (and I like it).


that sounds kinky.:surprised:


----------



## n_olympios

Oh but I am.

epper:


----------



## slade1274

Glad it wasn't timed to be doing 100mph at 10k miles on public roads.


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I see a silly odometer pic


Big Al wins the prize!


----------



## Golden Ear

slade1274 said:


> Glad it wasn't timed to be doing 100mph at 10k miles on public roads.


Now THAT would have been cool!


----------



## bertholomey

Sometimes work trips aren't all that bad.....


----------



## claydo

That's pretty sweet............


----------



## Golden Ear

Beautiful!


----------



## bertholomey

Can anyone guess where this is from this pic? (Ryan can't play).


----------



## ErinH

Tampa, Fl? 

(It's at least an educated guess)


----------



## bertholomey

A great educated guess based on the Ryan reference. But sadly, no.


----------



## slade1274




----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> A great educated guess based on the Ryan reference. But sadly, no.


Okay then. Earth?


----------



## bertholomey

Pulls a 'Welcome Back Carter' - well played. 

Earth is correct, but where on Earth? I'll let another guess or two, then I'll post another that will have a huge clue (I thought the clue was in this until I looked at it again).


----------



## claydo

Wilmington?


----------



## captainobvious

I see what appears to be a port off in the distance, so there's that at least. How about Panama City?


----------



## bertholomey

Wilmington would be North of me, and Panama City would be South of me


----------



## bertholomey

Think Darius Rucker and that bridge. 

Of course, as it always happens, my 'good' camera was at the hotel. I sat on this beach until 2030 to get a good shot the night before, but the sunset was nothing like last night.... With the iPhone. BTW - Mark is finishing a piece for the BRZ.


----------



## quietfly

jacksonville?

ur didn't see the clue, 
Charleston?


----------



## fullergoku

Charleston would be my vote!!


----------



## HondAudio

quality_sound said:


> On another note, can we bad photobucket? The ****ing ads we're subjected to when clicking on a PB linked picture make me want to club a baby deal with an infant.


Can we use some non-standard image hosts? Most of 'em are blocked at work and I can't see any of your installs :worried:


----------



## bertholomey

CHARLESTON! I'm not sure what the prize is 


I just took a 2 hour walk around the city with the 'real' camera - got some nice shots.


----------



## bertholomey

CHARLESTON! I'm not sure what the prize is 


I just took a 2 hour walk around the city with the 'real' camera - got some nice shots.


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> Pulls a 'Welcome Back Carter' - well played.


*Kotter


----------



## BigAl205

You'd better not give them the prize that I won and haven't had a chance to claim


----------



## HondAudio

Does anybody know the on-center distance for the mounting holes of the midrange in the dash of the FR-S?


----------



## JayinMI

BigAl205 said:


> I host my own pics...no ads, no rules, no restrictions


What happens when you shut your computer off, or clean off your hard drive?

I've run across some threads where it seems like people are hosting their own pics and they take FOREVER to load.

Photobucket works fine for me...but I run Adblocker Plus (plug in for Firefox) so I don't see any ads. Anywhere. lol

Jay


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> BTW - Mark is finishing a piece for the BRZ.



Define "a piece" 

This car keeps getting sweeter and sweeter. I can't wait to check it out at the meet.


----------



## claydo

I can't wait either capn'. I still haven't hear your new midbasses, Jason! This meet should be awesome, what a great birthday present for the big "40".


----------



## claydo

Looking back at the sign in sheet, looks like there will be no shortage of great cars.....lets just hope they all show!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Define "a piece"
> 
> This car keeps getting sweeter and sweeter. I can't wait to check it out at the meet.





claydo said:


> I can't wait either capn'. I still haven't hear your new midbasses, Jason! This meet should be awesome, what a great birthday present for the big "40".


I'm going to let that 'build' a bit (or fester)......but it has something to do with the new mid bass drivers


----------



## quality_sound

JayinMI said:


> What happens when you shut your computer off, or clean off your hard drive?
> 
> I've run across some threads where it seems like people are hosting their own pics and they take FOREVER to load.
> 
> Photobucket works fine for me...but I run Adblocker Plus (plug in for Firefox) so I don't see any ads. Anywhere. lol
> 
> Jay


I do too, but I can't do that in tapatalk.


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> I'm going to let that 'build' a bit (or fester)......but it has something to do with the new mid bass drivers


Awwww, that's not fair..........leave us hangin' like that!
Sealed enclosures.........or maybe ported.........or that upfront sub you mentioned awhile back....... see what ya did, look at the speculation!


----------



## claydo

That's alright, Mr. no build log here, you don't know what I've been up to either!


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> I'm going to let that 'build' a bit (or fester)......but it has something to do with the new mid bass drivers


Kicks? It's gotta be kicks!


----------



## claydo

Ooo,ooo, I didn't even think about that!


----------



## claydo

By the way, my phone autocorrects ooo, to poo!


----------



## BigAl205

JayinMI said:


> What happens when you shut your computer off, or clean off your hard drive?
> 
> I've run across some threads where it seems like people are hosting their own pics and they take FOREVER to load.
> 
> Jay


I should clarify...I've got a VPS with Gigapros that I use to host my forums and chat room, so I just dedicate a little extra space to run a photobucket clone


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I should clarify...I've got a VPS with Gigapros that I use to host my forums and chat room, so I just dedicate a little extra space to run a photobucket clone


Wow! I'm watching sea gulls on that - don't know what any of that means


----------



## minibox

Can't wait to hear the newest addition. And I know what it is!


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Can't wait to hear the newest addition. And I know what it is!


Got to hear it myself tonight - pretty dang good. Remind me to play the Master & Commander soundtrack for you.


----------



## bertholomey

The new edition - I'll post everything tomorrow.


----------



## claydo

Dashless for sq? LOL


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Wow! I'm watching sea gulls on that - don't know what any of that means


VPS= virtual private server and Gigapros is the web hosting company. All of my sites run off this server, and since I'm already paying for hosting, I might as well store my pics on there too.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Al. 

Love the smell of fiberglass when I get in the car!


----------



## strakele

Can't wait to see the updates


----------



## 12vTools

Right before your eyes. Mark Magic


----------



## minibox

Getting my first listen. Smiling and shaking my head. You all are in for a treat.


----------



## ErinH

what's going on here!?


----------



## bertholomey

After listening to a few really good set ups, I convinced myself that I wanted more dynamics, more impact of the mid bass in the front of the car. That led me to the failed Jordan experiment to a certain degree, so I was trying to figure out what could be another viable option. 

I even reached out to Richard P about mid bass in the kicks - throwing around some ideas. I was demoing the Illusion Audio sub in the floorboard and really liked the sound of sub bass emanating from the front of the car. After some further discussions with Grayson, it was apparent that I had the processing and the amplification to incorporate a sub in the front to complement the subs in the rear of the car (what every growing boy needs). 

It struck me that I had the 10" Onyx + enclosure that was in my original BMW build. I stuck that beast in the floorboard and drove around like that for a few weeks. Wow! I was convinced. 

I took the BrrrrZ and the beast to see Mark Worrell. He looked at it from every angle.......then told me I was crazy. It would be too difficult to incorporate that sub and especially that enclosure into the foot well of my car and have it match the aesthetics of the rest of the car and stereo install. He also made a polite suggestion towards a subwoofer that would work many times better and that he has a huge amount of experience and confidence in. 

Enter......the JL Audio, 10TW3 (don't get bent out of shape that this is the 12TW3 - that isn't out yet - in the photos - I pulled these quickly)







I dropped off the car this past Monday in Charlotte with Mark and picked it up on Thursday on my way back from Charleston. I will post build pics later, but for now - I'll give you some 'finished' shots. 

Driver Seat, door closed


Open


Beauty Panel pulled away


Close up


And outside of car


I am extremely pleased with the aesthetics of the finished product, the quality of the sub and enclosure, the speed in which Mark built it, and especially the sound (as agreed to by John in his post above). This has brought a level of realism and fun to my system that I have never experienced before.


----------



## Notloudenuf

2 thumbs up.

I was so confused before but now I have seen the light.

Are there other plans for the dash? Some pieces seem to be missing.


----------



## strakele

Looks great Jason! I like how he added the trim across the top of the cover panel to flow with the center console. Nice touch.

Glad you're liking it!


----------



## 12vTools

Mark is a hack


----------



## papasin

Looks great! Wish I could hear it.


----------



## Golden Ear

That's it, I'm getting one! 
But seriously, that looks great! And I bet it sounds pretty good too. You said you wanted to add midbass to the front of the car, so does that mean its playing from around 50 to 100 or so?


----------



## bertholomey

Good question - forgot to mention that earlier. The front sub is running 40hz - 80hz and the rear subs are running 40hz and down. They seem to get along pretty well so far  That put my mid bass drivers running from 100hz to 250hz with 24db slopes on either side. They are very happy now taking care of the low mid range, and not moving air to make mid bass. 

From my listening with agreement from John and Mark, the majority of the bass stays to the front of the car, and only the lowest notes seem to come from the rear of the vehicle.


----------



## bertholomey

g0a said:


> Mark is a hack


reminds me of minibox's build log......fraggle rock!


----------



## claydo

claydo said:


> Awwww, that's not fair..........leave us hangin' like that!
> Sealed enclosures.........or maybe ported.........or that upfront sub you mentioned awhile back....... see what ya did, look at the speculation!


Aha! Nailed it........we'll kind of. I'm jealous, of the fact yours is done, and you beat me to it!


----------



## claydo

The desire for an upfront sub has been in my head since first hearing Graysons car at your house last fall! Now that my 8s are coming out of the car, if I'm happy with their replacement, one of them is going in the floor, if I can make it fit, stupid things are DEEP......


----------



## captainobvious

Wow. Well Mark certainly got the whole stealth integration thing down. Very well done!

Would a 13TW5 have fit in there? I didn't know you were looking for a sub like this. I have one in the closet I could have sent your way.


----------



## n_olympios

Very nice and stealthy box! 










I thought the passenger side airbag was behind that panel on the right of the HU, it seems I was wrong. Did you have a look behind it to see how much free space it has?


----------



## eddieg

Hey Jason (did I get your correct name?) 

Just came back from a week vacation - first of all thank you, and the rest of the guys for some excellent recommendations!

I've went over many parts of this entire thread and I have a few questions and maybe a few suggestions if I may. 

This would be long but it is only because your past installs and this one, I found to be inspireing. 

First of all I've noticed that you are using wide band speakers by Audible Physics - 

For what I know they where formerly known as "Hustler Audio" and if that is true it means they base their mids on Fountek 88's most probably. 

I've seen that the XR3's Are using a wooden phase plug - guess that would absorb better part of the colliding sound waves... 

How do they sound? what would you consider their tonal nature? - are they more warm nature (like morel for example) or cold natured? or nuteral? 

-

We have two things up so far in common:

1. I use wide band speakers (HAT L6, L4SE, L3SE - in the second car without tweeters and L1-R2) 

2. I had a long tearm (over 6 years) experience with Morel speakers and as well some supremo equivalent by Omega-Audio (Mor-el's biological brother company) which is also known as RNAudio (Morel USA at the time) or Rennaissance Audio (the Model was CR-101)

I've noticed that you are using a very high xover point for the MT23's - for 6db slope it would be a wise choice but why not taking them much lower to where they are supposed to sound best at around 3.2K or 3.8K at 12db or even up to 24db slope? 

There are several advantages for using Higher slopes such as noise filttering at first and a lower xover point for which the Morel's are handling great with. 

Did you try to cut the MT23 at about 3500 at 18db slope? 

I've used in the past an Audio Control 4XS with which the slope is hard 18db slope and I've set the xover point to 3500 and it was sweet as wine. 

-

The other thing I've learnt over time is that most recordings not to mention radio hardly play antything after 16K hertz

As well once there is a level gap higher than a good few db's we tend not to here anything under that level and if we do hear it we can not really interpret it correctly any way and it is actively becomes "garbage" information which we should cast away. 

Therefore, ever since I understood that I filter my tweeters Band-pass and not High Pass 

I ussually use a 6db higher slope but since I have a bit one - I can't so I use the same slope low and high so I simply move up the xover point. 

For example - try to filter out the tweeters at 16K at slope 6db or 18K and see if it "relaxes" your tweeters - your sound system should become smoother and cleaner and your tweeters detail level would be enhanced! 

The reason for that is that you filter out all the "garbage" that your mind/brain can not interpret other that as ambiant noise just because:

1. It is a sound spectrum that playes at a much lower sound level so it has gone "unheard" - so just don't play it.

2. There isn't hardly any information played there to begin with from the first place, so, just don't play it...

Let me know if you tried this and it had improved the result for you. 

As well - your tweeters are soft membrane and as well dome - the higher the frequency gets the shorter the sound wave is - at the uper edge it is so short that prat of the frequencies are played as a full sound wave on both sides of the membrane - this is why they put the pahse plug in to ring radiator tweeters and not to mention super tweeters.

Soft domes are usually less detailed any ways above the 16K herz - so, just don't play it... THINK ABOUT IT. 

The nexet thing I've done is to raise the slopes higher to the mids and tweets as it filters out more noise. 

The sound system is so clean it hurts.

As for me - what I've done is setting my Xover points to be at the middle of the frequency range of the lower element - to explaine:

1. Woofers are playing from 80hz to 700hz at 12db reveresed phase
2. Mids are playing from 350Hz to 8K hz at 24 db
3. Tweets are playing from 4Khz to 20Khz at 24 db
4. Sub (8 inches DD audio LE-08) playes at 24db 40hz to 60hz

Leveled everything with RTA using MiniDSP UMIK-1 and REW 5 

The reason for that was to get each element playing WELL in to the middle of the frequency range of its next in line hoping that the phase response would allow me to use minimal time correction between elements - and it did. 

For the TC all I've done is just minimal shift for the whole left side of the car.

Then a minimal shift between the tweeters (to remove the hiss) 
Then a minimal shift at each side between the elements. 


So - to put it know short - I wanted to know why you've chosen to tune your system like that and as well if you had tried some of the things I've mentioned above or if not - if you can test them out and let me know what you think of the results? 

The main reason again, is that we are using or used speakers with a matching purpose or nature.


By the way - Israeli and Jewish can be two different things, I for my self am not a believer for example.

Gefilte is a Jewish tradition dish which in some cases can be done very tasty - yet the way it looks, I would feed it only to prisson inmates which have gone really BAD 

And here is another Jewish Orthodocs guy (not Isreaeli for as much as I know but a new-yorker actually) which has some serious groove! Matisyahu:

Matisyahu - Chop 'Em Down - YouTube

Please forgive me for any typo's or mistakes!

Thanks and thank you for your time!!!

Eddie

By the way - the frontal sub install is simply a WOW - take in mind that sub woofer is plyaing frequncies that their sound wave lenght exceeds the car limits so you usually aim for a quarter sound wave length - this is why a sub in the trunk can be tuned to be heard at the front wind-shield... so a sub in the front can be actually tricky to tune right.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey Eddie,

I hope the vacation was good. I'm set for my vacation in September - can't wait!

I'm glad that you have gotten something out of my past blunders and triumphs 

A bit of a correction - I was using the excellent Audible Physics XR drivers with the Rosewood phase plugs, and then I used a set with the Ironwood phase plugs. They were fantastic drivers, and I have been using a pair in my near field desk speaker set up. I really enjoyed the sound of the XRs - I would characterize them as neutral to warm - a bigger sound then a 3", and extreme detail. 

Likewise, the Morel tweets found a good home in a boat project of a forum member. I am familiar with Renaissance Audio - I was very interested in them at one time, but didn't find a good source. 

As far as the crossover points for the Morel Tweets - preference thing. I have attempted many times to match the crossover points in the Morel passives, and every time I have cringed while listening and quickly changed them. I just prefer a higher crossover point and shallower slope on the tweets. 

I'm using the Audison Thesis 3 way set up right now, and I'm enjoying them immensely. I can't really say definitively if there was any improvement in the midrange sound, but there certainly was a raising of the quality of sound with the tweeters......especially taking into account Mark's work at aiming the tweets in the pillar build. I'll try the bandpass on the tweets as you suggest to see if I can perceive a change. 

I was using shallow slopes on everything based on some very good feedback and personal preference. After a recent MECA comp, some of the feedback that Stern gave me encouraged me to try steeper slopes to address very specific issues, and that is what is on the car right now. I'll need to decide if I'm going to have two tunes.....one for personal and one for competition, or if I'm going to say 'lump it' - it might not score well, but it sounds good to me. I'm taking it over to a home audio guy this week to see what his impression is of the steeper slopes, and I have a comp this weekend that I'm looking to get feedback from. 

Funny thing about Matisyahu - I was at the in-laws several years ago, walking on a treadmill with VH-1 on (thinking I was going to get some music), and a program came on 'So Jewtastic!'. It had Howie Mandel and Sasha Cohen, etc. then it cut to this chasidic (sp) Jew in all black doing an amazing Reggae beat with amazingly spiritual lyrics. After I scrawled his name down, I looked him up and got the Live at Stubbs disc. Absolutely loved it! King Without a Crown was on one of my Meet Discs. That video is one of my absolute favorites. He does an incredible beat box as well.  Of course, I bought his follow up albums, and unfortunately, I have cared for him less and less as he 'seemingly' transitioned into more of a Hip-Hop sound. I understand that he may have even left the faith. I still enjoy spinning that Stubbs disc though. 

I got some great ears on the front sub yesterday, and there may be some phasing issues that will need to be fine tuned (mid bass, front sub, rear subs), and I'll have another set a great ears on it this week before the comp. We will see how that judge feels about it 

Thanks for the feedback and the suggestions!


----------



## eddieg

Oh! I forgot that you went thesis 

Yeap - wonderful wonderful speakers, not to mention these amazing tweeters which I consider more of a high mid than actually a tw. 

check out the following install of a buddy of mine: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.572934666054470.148346.543263645688239&type=3

I left shallow slopes in my current setup as steeper slopes tends to "clean up" the system very nicely and since the elements I use are very linear it is a very easy task to straighten them using RTA 

By the way - check out these guys  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Psuqys26J4

That's all for now - going quiet again just watching posts.


----------



## fullergoku

looks like you have seamless integration can't even tell its there Jason can't wait to hear it!!!


----------



## ErinH

sick, dude! I've been having some zany ideas of trying to cram 10's in my civic... just not had a way to do it yet. 

good choice on that up front sub as well. thing is a beast.


----------



## minibox

Something Jason said yesterday between tracks in the BRZ changed the way I'll approach car audio from now on - "3's and 6.5's are for midrange, up front sub is for mid bass." Absolutely true. I'll never do another car audio build with 6.5's in the doors on mid bass duty. Complete game changer.


----------



## JayinMI

I love the way this is going, but that's a lot of foot space to lose. Is this your daily? Is it removable easily if you need to carry passengers?

Jay


----------



## strakele

Precisely. No reason for a 6.5" to have to play below 80hz. A subwoofer can do it so much better.

He's still got more foot room than a back seat passenger in nearly any sedan.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Aha! Nailed it........we'll kind of. I'm jealous, of the fact yours is done, and you beat me to it!


Looking forward to giving you a demo - I'll be in Winston next week  Also looking forward to hearing your car again - especially with the changes you are planing. 



captainobvious said:


> Wow. Well Mark certainly got the whole stealth integration thing down. Very well done!
> 
> Would a 13TW5 have fit in there? I didn't know you were looking for a sub like this. I have one in the closet I could have sent your way.


I think the 13 would have fit, but not as well as the 10. Also, I don't know what the difference in sound would have been, but I was looking for the 'sound' of a 10 up there. 



n_olympios said:


> Very nice and stealthy box!
> 
> I thought the passenger side airbag was behind that panel on the right of the HU, it seems I was wrong. Did you have a look behind it to see how much free space it has?


I'll snap a pic directly on that section - it is closed up for the most part. 



Notloudenuf said:


> 2 thumbs up.
> 
> I was so confused before but now I have seen the light.
> 
> Are there other plans for the dash? Some pieces seem to be missing.


This has caused great consternation  - which is understandable with a huge decorative piece missing from the dash. This is what I'm getting - should be back in the car soon


----------



## bertholomey

fullergoku said:


> looks like you have seamless integration can't even tell its there Jason can't wait to hear it!!!


Hollar at me if you come over to Greensboro / Winston in the next week 



bikinpunk said:


> sick, dude! I've been having some zany ideas of trying to cram 10's in my civic... just not had a way to do it yet.
> 
> good choice on that up front sub as well. thing is a beast.


I thought you might like that choice of sub  It helps when your installer knows this driver very well - has used it in many applications - has complete confidence that it will accomplish the task that I want it to do - makes the choice many times easier. 



minibox said:


> Something Jason said yesterday between tracks in the BRZ changed the way I'll approach car audio from now on - "3's and 6.5's are for midrange, up front sub is for mid bass." Absolutely true. I'll never do another car audio build with 6.5's in the doors on mid bass duty. Complete game changer.


.......and I picked up that viewpoint from Chris who said that the 3" midrange (in my system), and the 6.5" mid range are the heart of the system - the tweets and sub play a supporting role - they compliment what the 2 mid range drivers are playing. In our discussion, there was agreement that (in my system) there may be some advantage to not having a very low crossover point for the 6.5's and a lot of cone movement......so that the reproduction of lower midrange (male voice for instance) could be optimized. 

Again.....that is a theory......an opinion........Kirk's TL (previous set up) with Scan tweets and AT mid bass drivers would certainly fly in the face of this view because his car did everything well!



JayinMI said:


> I love the way this is going, but that's a lot of foot space to lose. Is this your daily? Is it removable easily if you need to carry passengers?
> 
> Jay


Semi-daily driver. I travel a lot for work, so it goes to the airport to be parked for several days, and then I pick it back up. It goes to some local sites that are less than an hour from my house. It goes to some stores for errands, and it goes to John's house . The wife very rarely rides in this car with me, and she declared that she will likely not be riding more than 15 minutes because she can't stretch out her legs. That was her first impression - don't know if that will change. I had thoughts of taking the car up to the mountains together, but she gets car sick in the twisties, so that has not happened.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Oh! I forgot that you went thesis
> 
> Yeap - wonderful wonderful speakers, not to mention these amazing tweeters which I consider more of a high mid than actually a tw.
> 
> check out the following install of a buddy of mine:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.572934666054470.148346.543263645688239&type=3
> 
> I left shallow slopes in my current setup as steeper slopes tends to "clean up" the system very nicely and since the elements I use are very linear it is a very easy task to straighten them using RTA
> 
> By the way - check out these guys
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Psuqys26J4
> 
> That's all for now - going quiet again just watching posts.


Wow, that is a very cool install. That Venti amp is beautiful to behold, and I think that is an amazing crossover set up. I'd love to hear that car - don't reckon he will be driving it anywhere near Randleman NC 

2 things I forgot to mention. 

1) the enclosure will be fairly easy to remove if necessary (car maintenance, etc) - pull the front and remove one 10mm bolt affixed to a factory mounting location. 

2) this addition pushes me to Modified. According to Stern at the recent VA comp, the pillars could go either way per judge between Street and Modified, and I wasn't looking forward to the same nebulous classification issues as I had with the BMW (Modified vs Modex), so I'm not looking at it as a bad thing to be firmly planted in Modified.


----------



## fullergoku

Yes hope to be coming that way this week!!!! have to check when


----------



## claydo

In Winston this week, huh. I'd love to hear the brz again! Only thing is I'm back to 2nd shift again, so I have a feeling a meetup might be difficult to have.........unless, you had any half-days planned. My free time during the week will all be of the 1100-1500 variety......well, that and after midnight! If any of that sounds feasible, shoot me a pm!


----------



## bertholomey

I'll let you know if something might be worked out for the 24th - may be challenging though.


----------



## claydo

It would be nice, but regardless Sept. is not too far off........and my car is in no condition to be seen anyways.........my door cards are UGLY!


----------



## claydo

You should have a missed call on your celly, because I tried to call earlier!


----------



## claydo

With me still in the planning phase for what you have already accomplished, I have some questions for ya.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> You should have a missed call on your celly, because I tried to call earlier!





claydo said:


> With me still in the planning phase for what you have already accomplished, I have some questions for ya.


I was on a quick bike ride. Try to give me a call tomorrow - trying to finish a report now


----------



## wdemetrius1

Wow, the new addition looks great Jason!!! I can't wait to get a listen.


----------



## captainobvious

Jay, what is the enclosure volume on the TW5?

Thanks again,


Steve


----------



## bertholomey

wdemetrius1 said:


> Wow, the new addition looks great Jason!!! I can't wait to get a listen.


Thanks D! I hope to see you soon - maybe at the SC MECA comp this weekend in Williamston, SC (near Greenville) or Mike's meet on Sep 7th. 




captainobvious said:


> Jay, what is the enclosure volume on the TW5?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Steve


The enclosure is 0.5 cu ft if memory serves. I forgot to mention in that reply about the 13TW5 - I have that Illusion Audio 12C sub that I could have put in here as well - not too much deeper than the JL 10TW3, but I wanted the smaller enclosure size and the 'sound' of a 10 vs the 12. I need to finish my review of the Illusion Sub :worried:


----------



## Velozity

Looks great Jason. Welcome to the club. You're right, I think the best way to describe it is how much more 'fun' it is to have a front sub. I've got some cool dubstep tracks for you...


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Looks great Jason. Welcome to the club. You're right, I think the best way to describe it is how much more 'fun' it is to have a front sub. I've got some cool dubstep tracks for you...


Nice! Me like dubstep!


----------



## TREOSOLS

Now we need to get Minibox a new set up for daily driving. Jason the BRZ gets it done! In case you couldn"t tell by my reaction on Sat.


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Now we need to get Minibox a new set up for daily driving. Jason the BRZ gets it done! In case you couldn"t tell by my reaction on Sat.


Well.....you are pretty stoic......cards held close to your vest.......fairly unemotional while listening.........couldn't really get a read on whether you were happy to be listening or if you were dying to get out of there


----------



## mtuhuskyfan

So I am looking to go with a 3 way front stage, I am very interested in hearing your car as it looks like I could easily get mine installed pretty much the same, Fountek FR88EX in the dash and tweeters crossfiring, which I already have.


----------



## fullergoku

Hmmmm a show in Williamston,SC this weekend??


----------



## bertholomey

Yes sir! It is going to be on the other side of Greenville - at the Anderson Motor Speedway in Williamston, SC. Matt R will be judging. 

From Greenville
I-85 South to Exit 27; then right on Highway 81 (go approximately 1.5 miles); turn right onto Irby Road and track will be on your right.

The flyer is not coming up on the MECA website - I was going to start a thread about it, but without a flyer, a bit difficult. I got the location from Matt this morning.


----------



## TREOSOLS

Let me know if you would like to try and do any tuning/RTA before the show. It seems that a line is forming to hear the new edition! I remember a smile on your face while listening to Elves vs. IPA for everybody!!!


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Let me know if you would like to try and do any tuning/RTA before the show. It seems that a line is forming to hear the new edition! I remember a smile on your face while listening to Elves vs. IPA for everybody!!!


Would love to - have to see about timing after work this week. There seems to be some interest in hearing what I have gotten myself into. There were a few times that the audio bliss smile crept across my face  I haven't listened to it since Saturday  so I'm looking forward to the commute to Winston tomorrow.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm finally getting some time to post the install pics. 

Quick summary - Mark graciously talked me out of my crazy plans of installing my old Onyx 10 and enclosure. He nudged me in the direction of the JL, and I'm very glad he did. I dropped the car off on Monday afternoon and picked it up Thursday afternoon. He texted me a few teaser shots to keep the anticipation up. Feel free to ask questions, and I'll answer or I'll ask mark to chime in. It is pretty straight forward - 0.5 cu ft sealed - hybrid mdf / fiberglass - braced with recessed baffle.


----------



## claydo

I'm wondering which was harder, blending up front, or with the back? Oh, and I mean tuning wise.


----------



## decibelle

Damn it, Jason, you're making me want to follow suit.  Looks great!


----------



## eddieg

I'll bet the drums would sound like heaven in your setup on this track: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKIidrJ2n_0

Another one good by Mono Jacks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvlAPkIVFQw

The drums and guitars are sublime and don't know why but the soloist voice reminds me PearlJam.


Just asking - how did you cut the frontal sub? what xover points and slopes?

Phase normal or reversed? 

And as well did you limit the gains on the amp or did it let it have it all?

Thanks, 

Eddie


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> Damn it, Jason, you're making me want to follow suit.  Looks great!


Thanks Ally - I think you would like the sound of this car now - wish you could hear it (November probably). I'll put on your mix disc today on my commute - you will be listening in spirit 

I'm trying to figure out how that sub in the front right corner of the car could be staging as very fast kick drum on the left side of the driver's side mirror on that track 'Mating Dance'?


----------



## Deadpool_25

Read all 22 pages and have a few scatterbrained comments:

I was sooo close to getting a BRZ or FR-S after my GTI got totaled. I acturally drove to the dealer to get it but the guy pissed me off and I left. Went to "just look" at a Sonata and...well...  This kinda makes me wish I'd gone with the Scibaru--damn thing was super fun to drive. I comfort myself with the idea that the Sonata is "more refined" and practical (golf clubs don't like fitting in the Scibaru).

Anyway, this is an awesome build. I love it. The Thesis drivers look beautiful.

I just got two Steph Johnson CDs from iTunes (no "donate" link on her page for CDs anymore it seems). I'm sitting at work listening on a set of Sennheiser HD280 Pros. Thanks for the rec. Love it.

I wish fiberglass work was as easy as it looks in some build pics.


----------



## OgreDave

Have you tried it w/just the sub upfront? That's pretty much what I was planning .. in fact I went to Scion to measure the front passenger to determine if it was possible before trying to import a BRZ (CA sucks, upcharge fees everywhere) .. then I fell into a Scion 10.

No issues w/that protruding plastic thing down there? Would you mind showing how much clearance there is w/a side shot & flash?


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> Nice! Me like dubstep!


BTW - If you could buy one dubstep album on vinyl which would it be? Next time you make the trip I'll have to spin some Daft Punk and Dubstep for you on the table.



bertholomey said:


> Would love to - have to see about timing after work this week. There seems to be some interest in hearing what I have gotten myself into. There were a few times that the audio bliss smile crept across my face  I haven't listened to it since Saturday  so I'm looking forward to the commute to Winston tomorrow.


Chris will be looking for Jennifer Warnes and her bass player in the soundstage just over her left shoulder. Give yourself a treat and listen to Ballad of a Runaway Horse on the Simaudio gear and Epicon 8's in the showroom, then jump in the car and start tuning!


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> BTW - If you could buy one dubstep album on vinyl which would it be? Next time you make the trip I'll have to spin some Daft Punk and Dubstep for you on the table.
> 
> Chris will be looking for Jennifer Warnes and her bass player in the soundstage just over her left shoulder. Give yourself a treat and listen to Ballad of a Runaway Horse on the Simaudio gear and Epicon 8's in the showroom, then jump in the car and start tuning!


Thanks John! The only dubstep I have right now is that 2 disc set "The Sounds of Dubstep", I would love to hear more to get a sense of what I like and don't like (this is where someone says, "It all sounds the same!")

I'll have to do that - those 8's are something else for sure. I made him a copy of the headphone meet disc, so he should have fun with that. If there is time, I'll spin some Step J on the Epicons - should be epic




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Read all 22 pages and have a few scatterbrained comments:
> 
> I was sooo close to getting a BRZ or FR-S after my GTI got totaled. I acturally drove to the dealer to get it but the guy pissed me off and I left. Went to "just look" at a Sonata and...well...  This kinda makes me wish I'd gone with the Scibaru--damn thing was super fun to drive. I comfort myself with the idea that the Sonata is "more refined" and practical (golf clubs don't like fitting in the Scibaru).
> 
> Anyway, this is an awesome build. I love it. The Thesis drivers look beautiful.
> 
> I just got two Steph Johnson CDs from iTunes (no "donate" link on her page for CDs anymore it seems). I'm sitting at work listening on a set of Sennheiser HD280 Pros. Thanks for the rec. Love it.
> 
> I wish fiberglass work was as easy as it looks in some build pics.


Thanks! The Subi is very fun to drive, and it feels great inside. Practical didn't play a big part in my purchasing decision - I was done with practical! My only requirement was it had to fit my suitcase in the trunk - and it does....barely. 

So did you get 'Nature Girl'? That is her new one with the new band. I'll have to go to her site to see what's up. 




OgreDave said:


> Have you tried it w/just the sub upfront? That's pretty much what I was planning .. in fact I went to Scion to measure the front passenger to determine if it was possible before trying to import a BRZ (CA sucks, upcharge fees everywhere) .. then I fell into a Scion 10.
> 
> No issues w/that protruding plastic thing down there? Would you mind showing how much clearance there is w/a side shot & flash?


I have played it many times with just the front sub. It is very good, and the system sounds complete. If I didn't have the rear subs, I would be satisfied with the sound. When I un-mute the rear subs, it makes me have no desire to pull them out - they provide that 'presence' and the lowest notes. I'll try to get a pic today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## checkkk

good work


----------



## bertholomey

checkkk said:


> good work


Sweet! It looks like my build made your 1st post!


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> Thanks John! The only dubstep I have right now is that 2 disc set "The Sounds of Dubstep", I would love to hear more to get a sense of what I like and don't like (this is where someone says, "It all sounds the same!")
> 
> I'll have to do that - those 8's are something else for sure. I made him a copy of the headphone meet disc, so he should have fun with that. If there is time, I'll spin some Step J on the Epicons - should be epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Skrillex was my dubstep intro. I like some of his, but especially _Bangarang_.

My current favorite dubstep song is _Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix)_ by deadmau5. Another favorite is Calvin Harris' _Feel So Close (Nero Dub)_. I have a couple of the UKF Dubstep albums (2010 and 2011) but don't like 'em all that much.

Admittedly, I'm a dubstep noob. 

I found a few good songs by searching "best dubstep" on youtube.


----------



## Serieus

i like jakwob remixes, not as popular as the others and a much more mellow sound than most dubstep. here with me is a good one, and his remix of katie melua - the flood is good as well  lindsey stirling is pretty interesting too with her violin dubstep tracks, it's a neat sound!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Serieus said:


> i like jakwob remixes, not as popular as the others and a much more mellow sound than most dubstep. here with me is a good one, and his remix of katie melua - the flood is good as well  lindsey stirling is pretty interesting too with her violin dubstep tracks, it's a neat sound!


Intrigued. Checking into those.


----------



## captainobvious

Oh, btw- I should have mentioned that this is a nice routering job on the baffle to recess that JL sub. And a nice carpeting job as well around those curves. Good work by Mark on this one.


----------



## 12vTools

Mark only does things one way


----------



## b.w.1974

box looks great, nice install and nice car


----------



## Skippman

Fantastic install! 

I was still leaning towards the Audible Physics for my BRZ build, probably the NzA Duo's but it looks like the American rep had some issues with the company and they no longer have a North American rep. Would you say it's worth it to order them from overseas? I hate buying speakers without listening to them.


----------



## n_olympios

bertholomey said:


> I'll snap a pic directly on that section - it is closed up for the most part.


Thank you. 



bertholomey said:


> This has caused great consternation  - which is understandable with a huge decorative piece missing from the dash. This is what I'm getting - should be back in the car soon


That looks quite snazzy. Much better than the stock stuff anyway.


----------



## bertholomey

g0a said:


> Mark only does things one way


The GOOD way! His skills are truly amazing, and the speed in which he can fabricate really impressed me as well. 



b.w.1974 said:


> box looks great, nice install and nice car


Thanks dude! 



Skippman said:


> Fantastic install!
> 
> I was still leaning towards the Audible Physics for my BRZ build, probably the NzA Duo's but it looks like the American rep had some issues with the company and they no longer have a North American rep. Would you say it's worth it to order them from overseas? I hate buying speakers without listening to them.


PM me instead


----------



## splaudiohz

Looks incredible, Question - Please

Is your sub amp running the rear and front subs? Or did you add another amp?


----------



## bertholomey

n_olympios said:


> Thank you.


They are crappy, but all I have for now. 

Shows where the cone is


Shows where that motor portion is hanging down


Sort of shows the bolt that is holding it in place. With a long extension and a 10mm socket, the entire box can be easily removed. 


BTW - Mark wired this front sub for a 2 ohm load so we are looking at about 450 watts according to the Mosconi.it site.


----------



## bertholomey

splaudiohz said:


> Looks incredible, Question - Please
> 
> Is your sub amp running the rear and front subs? Or did you add another amp?


Front sub is on 2 channels bridged of the 100.4 that is shared with the tweeters. The rear subs are running from 2 channels bridged of the 200.4 that is shared with the mid range.


----------



## OgreDave

Thanks, can't really see the bolt. But I did pick up my 10TW3 today so I can check it out more realistically .. mine will be 2ohms too.


----------



## TREOSOLS

Thanks for the compliment on the enclosure,Captainobvious. I enjoy doing work for Jason, almost as much as listening to the car.


----------



## n_olympios

bertholomey said:


> They are crappy, but all I have for now.


Thanks for the effort, but I meant the space exactly in front of the passenger (chest height), where that panel that you removed sits.


----------



## captainobvious

TREOSOLS said:


> Thanks for the compliment on the enclosure,Captainobvious. I enjoy doing work for Jason, almost as much as listening to the car.



Well deserved, sir! Wish I had the skill to make it as nice.
Until then I'll have to live vicariously through Jay :laugh:


----------



## req

//edit

UGH ... see below


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> here you go jason


Isn't that center amp supposed to be a 200.4?


----------



## Notloudenuf

dbl post


----------



## req

yes -_-

/kill myself


----------



## nepl29

Great install, would love to hear this one day! Are you going to Finals?


----------



## bertholomey

nepl29 said:


> Great install, would love to hear this one day! Are you going to Finals?


Thanks! No - I'm going to Hawaii  I'm not on 'the circuit' - I just hit a comp here and there (like today in Greenville, SC) to get some ears in the car for feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

I had a great time today at the MECA comp in Williamston, SC. It was held at a race track with a big car show going on the track. I'll post the pics I took tomorrow. 

Good to see Matt R again, and he did a great job again with the judging. Thanks to Trina for organizing the meet.

It was great hanging out with Richard, Matt D, Brian M, Robert H, Shaun, and a few other fellas (I know John M was there, but I missed the name of the other fella). 

I added the front sub since the last comp in VA that Stern judged, and John and I worked on the tune this past Thursday. He worked hard on the passenger side, and I think that really tightened things up. 

I just wish I had made the 2 tweaks that Matt pointed out after he judged before he judged  I'm not sure how much difference it would have made in the score, but a section of the highs were too hot, and I had turned down the sub a bit too much so that stupid 3rd pluck in Spanish Harlem isn't too 'swelly'.

I came in 2nd in Modified behind Matt Daly (which I expected to do). What I didn't expect was to only be 0.25 points behind him (if my aging memory serves). I scored a 79 today which is 3 points higher then my last outing. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> I had a great time today at the MECA comp in Williamston, SC. It was held at a race track with a big car show going on the track. I'll post the pics I took tomorrow.
> 
> Good to see Matt R again, and he did a great job again with the judging. Thanks to Trina for organizing the meet.
> 
> It was great hanging out with Richard, Matt D, Brian M, Robert H, Shaun, and a few other fellas (I know John M was there, but I missed the name of the other fella).
> 
> I added the front sub since the last comp in VA that Stern judged, and John and I worked on the tune this past Thursday. He worked hard on the passenger side, and I think that really tightened things up.
> 
> I just wish I had made the 2 tweaks that Matt pointed out after he judged before he judged  I'm not sure how much difference it would have made in the score, but a section of the highs were too hot, and I had turned down the sub a bit too much so that stupid 3rd pluck in Spanish Harlem isn't too 'swelly'.
> 
> I came in 2nd in Modified behind Matt Daly (which I expected to do). What I didn't expect was to only be 0.25 points behind him (if my aging memory serves). I scored a 79 today which is 3 points higher then my last outing. Pretty happy with that.


Congrats!


----------



## claydo

Wow, great score j! I can't wait to hear it. Did ya run both sub stages for the comp?


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Wow, great score j! I can't wait to hear it. Did ya run both sub stages for the comp?


Yes - I ran both subs.......reason I drove 6 hours round trip to go to this comp  to get Matt's ears on the system with the new sub. 

Well, actually I drove a lot longer than that. I can't believe I forgot to add this last night.....getting old......a little 'fable'

Trina read out the scores, handed out our sheets, and we all said the goodbyes and 'see you at the next one' stuff. 

I headed to the freeway to find something to eat (4:00 - breakfast at 0615, and I had a snack at around 10:00). I headed North and stopped at an Arby's. Ate quickly, then headed back to the freeway and called the wife. We talked a bit then I called Mark. It was during this conversation that I noticed a sign for the distance to Atlanta.............................why am I seeing a sign for Atlanta when I'm going North?  Because I WASN'T going North! 

During the talk with my wife (where I was feeling a bit of shame taking a road trip when she was painting the garage) and the subsequent relaying the day's events to Mark, I didn't see the huge 'Welcome to Georgia' sign.  Fortunately, Mark didn't bust my chops for being an old man, but it took another 10 minutes to find an exit to turn around. So........a 3 hour drive became a 4.5 hour drive :blush:

Well, I worked on the track list for the meet disc, so it wasn't a total waste, but the day was, so I'm up at 5 this morning to work 

So....the fable (story with a lesson) - What do you think the 'take away' lesson here is?

1) Don't go to SC....playing stereo with your buddies.....and leave your wife at home painting a hot garage all day....

2) Don't get on the phone when you are making a critical decision about whether to drive North or South....

3) Use the GPS even when you are driving I85 that basically goes right past your driveway....

4) Notice the signs along the freeway - the Gov't paid a lot of money for those....

5) Pay attention to the compass indicator built into your rearview mirror......if it says 'S' and it is supposed to say 'N', then you are wrong....

Any others?


----------



## slade1274

6. Don't take life too seriously, you'll never get out alive. Relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## ErinH

7) Put on body armor before walking in to your home when arriving late after having a "me" day. Forecast calls for slight chance of projectile furnishings.


----------



## eddieg

8) Before making a "me" day make sure she wakes up with a "You SPA day" coupon in a place she will never miss 

9) Don't drive faster than your guardian angle can fly!


----------



## claydo

LOL.......Jason, I wish I could say I hadn't ever done that...... but I can't, and, I've done it when I wasn't on the phone.........kinda makes it worst, huh?


----------



## bertholomey

As I mentioned, the comp took place at Anderson Speedway. They were having a car show that day on the race track, so we got to walk a lap. It was nasty weather in the beginning, but it got a bit nicer later in the day. 

I ended up taking several pictures - you will have to decide what the target of the shots was  There certainly were some sights - good and bad.













Scrapers!


Some of South Carolina's finest!


Later in the day
















Big kid....


----------



## bertholomey

This car was Beautiful! These pictures don't do it justice.










Digital dash


Fantastic paint job




Very cool!










Very nice!




Incredible paint job


Car Audio - Street Class!










Now.......Our group of cars





Brian's Blue Knight


Robert's Maxima




John Marsh's VW


Model that we all took a pic of - I was the only one with a 85mm lens 


Matt's beautiful Mustang (Modified winner).


----------



## BigAl205

Wow..nice turnout!

If it makes you feel any better, I drove from Birmingham to Atlanta via Chattanooga one time


----------



## bbfoto

Lots of great pics, Jason! Thanks for posting...some cool cars for sure. Crazy mods...didn't expect to see so many bagged & slammed vehicles there. And you got sumpthin' for big women, eh? 

BTW, I don't know if you'll like the song or not, but check out the track, "Song for Olabi" on the "Bliss" CD that I sent you. Some decent bass for your sub setup. And the drum solo on the "Bolivia" track of Brian Bromberg's "Wood II" CD. Kinda random, but those two just popped into my head for some reason.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Lots of great pics, Jason! Thanks for posting...some cool cars for sure. Crazy mods...didn't expect to see so many bagged & slammed vehicles there. And you got sumpthin' for big women, eh?
> 
> BTW, I don't know if you'll like the song or not, but check out the track, "Song for Olabi" on the "Bliss" CD that I sent you. Some decent bass for your sub setup. And the drum solo on the "Bolivia" track of Brian Bromberg's "Wood II" CD. Kinda random, but those two just popped into my head for some reason.


There were some big 'ens there for sure....loud and proud. I took those to show my wife who often comments on the extreme clothing selection of the 'people of Wal Mart' that she sees when shopping. 

I will certainly get those two tracks in the car this morning when I commute. I filled up two pages in a notebook with selections, but I know there are 10 times that many killer tracks lurking in my collection.  It comes down to available time - September 7th is fast approaching!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> Wow..nice turnout!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I drove from Birmingham to Atlanta via Chattanooga one time


Thanks Al - that does make me feel better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmbkk

Car and install looks great! I can't wait to get started on my FR-S install.


----------



## bertholomey

kmbkk said:


> Car and install looks great! I can't wait to get started on my FR-S install.


It is a fun car, and there is good potential for audio. Good luck with it, and feel free to drop in with questions. Alert us when you have a build thread available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HondAudio

bertholomey said:


> The Head Unit - I was running close to the wire on getting a kit for this car prior to the build starting - I really wanted a custom look, and Mark delivered! I was extremely impressed with how this came out.


Oh man, how did you mount the head unit to make that dash kit? I need to fabricate something like this. My single-DIN Clarion attaches to the OEM brackets in the top "half" of the opening, but then I would need a major trim panel like this!


----------



## bertholomey

HondAudio said:


> Oh man, how did you mount the head unit to make that dash kit? I need to fabricate something like this. My single-DIN Clarion attaches to the OEM brackets in the top "half" of the opening, but then I would need a major trim panel like this!


I think Mark used ISO mounts - pretty common I think (folks, correct me if I'm wrong) - crappy iPhone photos, but you should get the idea.


----------



## kmbkk

bertholomey said:


> It is a fun car, and there is good potential for audio. Good luck with it, and feel free to drop in with questions. Alert us when you have a build thread available.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I will! I'm a few months out from beginning, though. I'm slowly gathering my gear together while I'm out of town.


----------



## EuroFresh

Robert's Maxima is *gorgeous *:heart:


----------



## HondAudio

bertholomey said:


> I think Mark used ISO mounts - pretty common I think (folks, correct me if I'm wrong) - crappy iPhone photos, but you should get the idea.


I have a first-generation Scion xB. The OEM brackets are way different than that:

http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/superbovine/2010-01-09_221353_scionradio2.jpg

Ah! Here's a picture of my actual brackets with my single-DIN head unit. This is my photo:

http://i.imgur.com/iXbaT7a.jpg

You can see where they mount at the bottom and farther back in the dash. There really isn't anything to attach a fascia to


----------



## bertholomey

I got the dash piece back today. I like it! 

I want to thank Alex and the boys for doing such a good job with this piece. The trim piece that was press fit around the head unit was molded into the stock piece and covered with Alcantara. I think this piece really gives a custom look to the interior - even though there is Alcantara with red stitching already in the interior. I like the look of the dash much better then with the stock silver piece. 

Enough talk....here are some pics.


----------



## kmbkk

Man that looks great! I think I'd like to incorporate some gauges in to area as well, but that looks very nice.


----------



## minibox

Glad you finally got it in!! Looks great!


----------



## ErinH

looks good, man.


----------



## captainobvious

That's really slick looking Jay. Damn.


----------



## EditTim

Agreed, looks great Jason!

I :heart: Alcantara

Alex & crew will likely get more work out of me before all is said and done, lol...

Looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Glad you finally got it in!! Looks great!





bikinpunk said:


> looks good, man.





captainobvious said:


> That's really slick looking Jay. Damn.





EditTim said:


> Agreed, looks great Jason!
> 
> I :heart: Alcantara
> 
> Alex & crew will likely get more work out of me before all is said and done, lol...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing it!


*THANKS!*

I am very happy with it, and I couldn't stop staring at it while I was driving today (could be dangerous). Somehow........unexplainable........I think it made improvements in the SQ as well


----------



## kmbkk

JPM does really high quality work. I plan on getting several of their products for my FR-S. I may get this panel as well. The more I see it the more I like it!


----------



## SteveH!

j that car keeps getting sexier and sexier!


----------



## n_olympios

That looks lovely! In fact most of the JPM products for the Toyobaru look great. You can change the looks of your interior for just under $2000 in total! 

Ok that's steep, but I doubt anyone would need the whole catalog. They are very nice though.


----------



## bertholomey

kmbkk said:


> JPM does really high quality work. I plan on getting several of their products for my FR-S. I may get this panel as well. The more I see it the more I like it!





SteveH! said:


> j that car keeps getting sexier and sexier!


Thanks Steve - she is pretty sexy.....and she has a very nice voice......sounding better then ever - wish you could get a listen.



n_olympios said:


> That looks lovely! In fact most of the JPM products for the Toyobaru look great. You can change the looks of your interior for just under $2000 in total!
> 
> Ok that's steep, but I doubt anyone would need the whole catalog. They are very nice though.


Funny thing about that (to me at least), Robb has a WRX with many custom JPM pieces, and it transformed the interior of that Subi (that has been looked at as pretty plastiky). He often has friends who drive exotic supercars remark that the fit / finish in his car rivals and sometimes surpasses the feel in their car. 

I like how the dash just sort of disappears - it seems like it is deeper or further away from me versus having this big silver piece in my face.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Man, that's looking great. I may need to unsub from this thread just so I don't start thinking "I _really_ should have gotten the FR-S."  When I was car hunting two months ago, part of my research included aftermarket stuff and the JPM stuff was high on the list. That would've been ordered, along with wheels and springs, the day I picked up the car.

Okay, I won't unsub...thread is too much fun.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

I'm sooooo glad you changed the bezel for the p99! That looks incredible. Congrats!


----------



## bertholomey

Had another comp yesterday and Mr. Roberts gave some great feedback. Inched up another point and a quarter to break the 80 barrier - pretty happy to have done that at the 3rd comp. Now I'm starting over on the tune


----------



## claydo

Congrats on a great score, Jason!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

looks really nice sir. I likie!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Another small update...........

I had the opportunity to spend the day with Mark Worrell to complete a couple items that have been pending since the recent addition of the front sub. I appreciate the time he gave up on a beautiful Saturday, and I had a great time hanging out with him (sitting in the shade beside the Del Sol while he did the 'hard stuff' ).

A quick (I'm going to try) word of how I got to this point. 


I was preparing for the review of the Illusion Audio sub, and I tried it up front while running the 2 IB subs in the rear. 

I put the Onyx 10 in the old box that I had and ran it in the floor board for a few weeks
I got together with Mark to determine what sub would work the best for front sub + rear sub - JL Audio TW3 10"
Front sub installed with rear subs running

I went to a comp in SC and played around with the tune with Matt R. He made one of those Matt statements that I am getting accustomed to. "Why are you running the rear subs if you can get the front sub to do everything you want it to do? You are not getting 20-25 hz in the current install with the subs, you are getting rattles, you could loose 60 pounds of weight out of the rear of the car, you can gain back your trunk, and you can put down the rear seats again. You can simplify the system with only one sub.......all bass up front, and no phase issues"

This made a lot of sense to me (I'm sure some out there would argue against this, and that is fine), just like taking out the 6to8 and using the P99 for processing (which I is a decision I am extremely happy with). 

So.....I ran a few weeks without the rear subs hooked up, and connected the front sub to the 200.4 (lots of power at 2ohm). Through that period of evaluation, I perceived that the front sub satisfied my bass 'needs' for 99% of music that I played. John (minibox) was in agreement with me that the 10" JL sub up front was more than adequate for most of the material he heard played on it. Between my impressions and John's feedback, that was 'good enough' for me. I asked to get together with Mark and his sledge (he ended up not needing to use it ) 

Here are a few pics:











We placed these items on a bathroom scale along with the two subs, and it equated to about 58 pounds - Matt was extremely close with his estimate.

 



Mark also brought out the O-Scope to level match the gains on the amps after I had switched things around. Another 'perceived' positive of deep sixing the rear subs, I was able to maximize my wattage on all of my drivers again. I had changed things around to add the front sub to the system, so I am back to where I was. 

With the HU on max unclipped (61/62 on the volume knob), these are the voltages at the representative frequencies

-5db tracks

Tweeter = 23 volts @ 8k (10k @ 6db slope)
Mid Range = 40 volts @ 1k
Mid Bass = 40.7 volts @ 100 hz

-10 db track

Subwoofer = 60.2 volts @ 40 hz

We then put the car on the RTA, and it was pretty good based on what John and I did last weekend. There were a few tweaks that we completed, but not much. 

It will be fun to meet up with folks at the September 7th meet who may have been following this thread to get their feedback. I'm very happy with the sound, and because it is my car, that is what matters in the end


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I'm very happy with the sound, and because it is my car, that is what matters in the end


I could not agree more with this statement.


----------



## eddieg

I don't know why, it's not just not being much of a basshead but I simply like the look of a clean, original looking trunk. 

It is like a mental disease for me not being able to use most of my trunk, even in the days I was not a parent or not even married.

We never really use the trunk, even the shopping (grocery) I used to put in the back seat but from some reason I couldn't stand to waste the trunk space :laugh:

Maybe now you can install a single sub in the trunk and build for it a good enclosure and perhaps, getting better results than the double you had before? 

Nevertheless, I totally agree that for most of the music we hear in a car a single 10inch sub would do more than fine.

And even after all, the BRZ is a car that was never meant to be practical so there's not much of a need for a trunk  - just kidding, I really think it is much better this way.

1. It keeps the car lite.
2. For long distance you got a trunk to keep your stuff in.


Recently my CarPC halted (after six years of working non stop with no maintenance done on it) and these days I am builiding a Nexus 7 project to replace it -> one of the first things I've done was to minimize the trunk space taken my the sound system 

Questions: 

Now that you removed the two beasts you had in the trunk and there is much less rattle in the car - Is the overhaul outcome of your sound system is cleaner? clearer? 

Do you find your self just missing that bass rattle or none at all? 



For me by the way - I like it much better without it - I am working with a DD LE-08 sub (the longer enclosure without the rounded port) - I had a few thoughts about trying a bass shaker though :blush:


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie! I certainly like the tone of the front sub, I like the impact that it gives without the vibration in the seat backs that the rear subs gave. It gets low (low enough for me) - especially listening to stand up bass. The only thing the rear subs provided in my opinion - was the energy of a good Dub Step drop...... Where the rear deck and the seat backs go crazy and this huge bass tone envelopes you like nuclear blast in a 50's newsreel. I love electronic music, but that isn't all I listen to, and it isn't the main music that I want to reproduce well in my car.


----------



## eddieg

Well you have a free trunk so you can always add a sub with a volume knob if you feel like it. 

I've heard Subaru just released an STI version of the BRZ, no engine improvements though so I guess it is simply a kit that you can add to yours if you feel the urge - just FYI.


----------



## captainobvious

Looks like a winner Jay. If removal of the IB wall still leaves you satisfied, then it made total sense. You'll also end up with less voltage sag from the additional draw of those subs so more clean power for the amps for what you're actually using up there now.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Looks like a winner Jay. If removal of the IB wall still leaves you satisfied, then it made total sense. You'll also end up with less voltage sag from the additional draw of those subs so more clean power for the amps for what you're actually using up there now.


Voltage sag - that sounds bad - sounds like something I'm not looking forward to with age  

I am satisfied - accurate, articulate, fast paced, and relatively deep bass that is in front of me with no rattles - all good things in my book......and the open trunk and greater power on all of the drivers are icing on the proverbial cake. 

So now I have 3 subs for sale at the Sep meet - 5 subs is just too many to have in the closet!


----------



## quality_sound

I heard that!! I have more subs than anything else. lol


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Voltage sag - that sounds bad - sounds like something I'm not looking forward to with age
> 
> I am satisfied - accurate, articulate, fast paced, and relatively deep bass that is in front of me with no rattles - all good things in my book......and the open trunk and greater power on all of the drivers are icing on the proverbial cake.
> 
> So now I have 3 subs for sale at the Sep meet - 5 subs is just too many to have in the closet!


Haha, awesome Jay. Which reminds me, I may as well cart down some of my closet bound gear as well. Never know who might need something I have tucked away.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Wow!!!

Everything looks great Jason! I can't wait to get a listen and see the car first hand.


----------



## bertholomey

wdemetrius1 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Everything looks great Jason! I can't wait to get a listen and see the car first hand.


Thanks D! I'm hoping to see you on the 7th!


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> I think 'Yours' is a bit of a stretch.......it is the 'Ours' that makes it not feasible to put 10" mid basses in the kicks


On a serious note, have you looked at putting a midbass in the kick? I'm just wondering if there is room to cut into the metal and do an 8" IB setup down there somehow. Not that I'm considering switching cars or anything...:worried:


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> On a serious note, have you looked at putting a midbass in the kick? I'm just wondering if there is room to cut into the metal and do an 8" IB setup down there somehow. Not that I'm considering switching cars or anything...:worried:


My original plan for the car was to put 6.5's in the kicks. After fighting door rattles for so long in the BMW, I wanted drivers in the kicks. it was not feasible when Mark B installed the car (time, budget, etc). I have had thoughts about doing it.......Matt R said it would be 'easy'  Then I did the front sub, and that satisfied this desire. I was using a high crossover point for the 6.5's in the doors, which significantly reduced the rattles. Mark W put some additional deadener in there this weekend, and we may look at some different ideas for the baffle. Right now, I'm rattle free, and I have a good amount of bass in the front of the car. 

If you are talking theoretical......can 8's go in this car.....sure......with the right drivers, the right skill set in installer, etc. Lots of wires would have to be moved, potentially the hood release would have to be relocated, probably loose the dead pedal, and I don't know how much metal 'room' is behind the plastic bits in the kicks.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Thanks. Yeah I'm just thinking theoretically. It sounds like yours is right about where you want it. I'm _considering_ ditching the Sonata. I really like it but it's not much fun. As I said before, it's practical. It's also comfortable for longer trips and such. So I'm not sure yet, but I'm just thinking about it a little. Thanks again. 

P.S. I absolutely LOVE your A-pillars and the way Mark built that front sub.


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Thanks. Yeah I'm just thinking theoretically. It sounds like yours is right about where you want it. I'm _considering_ ditching the Sonata. I really like it but it's not much fun. As I said before, it's practical. It's also comfortable for longer trips and such. So I'm not sure yet, but I'm just thinking about it a little. Thanks again.
> 
> P.S. I absolutely LOVE your A-pillars and the way Mark built that front sub.


Thanks dude! Mark really does amazing work. He really cares about what he puts name on. I don't know if you have seen it, but more of Mark's amazing work can be seen on John's (minibox) M5.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I haven't seen it but I'll be sure to check it out! Thanks!


----------



## wdemetrius1

bertholomey said:


> Thanks D! I'm hoping to see you on the 7th!


^^


I'm still planning to come.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

bertholomey said:


> Thanks John! The only dubstep I have right now is that 2 disc set "The Sounds of Dubstep", I would love to hear more to get a sense of what I like and don't like (this is where someone says, "It all sounds the same!")
> 
> I'll have to do that - those 8's are something else for sure. I made him a copy of the headphone meet disc, so he should have fun with that. If there is time, I'll spin some Step J on the Epicons - should be epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2





Deadpool_25 said:


> Skrillex was my dubstep intro. I like some of his, but especially _Bangarang_.
> 
> My current favorite dubstep song is _Raise Your Weapon (Noisia Remix)_ by deadmau5. Another favorite is Calvin Harris' _Feel So Close (Nero Dub)_. I have a couple of the UKF Dubstep albums (2010 and 2011) but don't like 'em all that much.
> 
> Admittedly, I'm a dubstep noob.
> 
> I found a few good songs by searching "best dubstep" on youtube.


Pretty neat to find other headphone guys here. I guess I shouldn't be surprised all things considered. 
If you guys ever want to trade recommendations on some Dub tracks (or any other music for that matter, I am absolutely game for it!
If you enjoy female vocals you should check out some of the Ellie Goulding tracks put to Dub remixes. Pretty tasty. 

Wonderful job on a car that I secretly (or not so much anymore) lust after.

All the best,
- Mario


----------



## Deadpool_25

Between this and the FR-S Simplicity in Sound loaded with the HAT gear, and because I'm kicking myself for not getting this car in the first place, I see a vehicle change in my future...


----------



## captainobvious

Deadpool_25 said:


> Between this and the FR-S Simplicity in Sound loaded with the HAT gear, and because I'm kicking myself for not getting this car in the first place, I see a vehicle change in my future...


You live in the area to do it. I would definitely have gone with a BRZ/FRS if I didn't live in the northeast where we have actual winters


----------



## bertholomey

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Pretty neat to find other headphone guys here. I guess I shouldn't be surprised all things considered.
> If you guys ever want to trade recommendations on some Dub tracks (or any other music for that matter, I am absolutely game for it!
> If you enjoy female vocals you should check out some of the Ellie Goulding tracks put to Dub remixes. Pretty tasty.
> 
> Wonderful job on a car that I secretly (or not so much anymore) lust after.
> 
> All the best,
> - Mario


Thanks Mario. 

Funny thing about the Headphones......I went through a period where I was pretty put off by the entire car audio thing, and I decided that I wanted to buy headphones so I'm not getting my music / SQ playback from the seat of my car in the garage. Those who know me could predict that I couldn't just go to Best Buy and pick up a pair of Beats and be happy, or even get some nice Bose cans.........my sites are set on a Flagship pair of phones. I would also like to purchase a dedicated headphone amp. 

Money was going into the sock drawer envelope, and then money came out of the envelope......so I'm back to zilch saved up for my headphones. And now I'm starting to have thoughts of wheels / tires 

I still have contact with a couple guys from the Headphone meet that I attended - tradin' a little bit of music - they were a good group, but I haven't been on Head-Fi much lately because I haven't had my Fostex goal before me (or money in my sock drawer), so I don't know if they are having another meet soon. 



Deadpool_25 said:


> Between this and the FR-S Simplicity in Sound loaded with the HAT gear, and because I'm kicking myself for not getting this car in the first place, I see a vehicle change in my future...


Thanks dude.......I'm really enjoying this car........I would guess that you would as well.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I don't want to get crazy with headphones. I had a guitar effects deal that I wanted some decent headphones with and after a little research, went with the Sennheiser HD280 Pros for well under $100 from Guitar Center (had a coupon). They sound fantastic IMO. I know there are "better" out there but if my car gets to sounding that good I'll be extremely happy.


----------



## Deadpool_25

captainobvious said:


> You live in the area to do it. I would definitely have gone with a BRZ/FRS if I didn't live in the northeast where we have actual winters


I'm so annoyed with myself for letting a douchey sales guy piss me off enough to make me leave and sour me. It's almost certain ill be switching even though I'll end up losing quite a bit of money in the process.

Edit: and while our summers are brutal, I wouldn't trade them for your crappy winters 

Edit2: And I have my own BNIB set of HAT L3SEs and L8SEs just begging for a home.


----------



## eddieg

As for door rattles issues.

I've been fighting that for a long time and today I can say my situation is good. 

I have HAT L6's mounted in the doors, they are 7.1 inch woofers 

My doors are isolated the following way: 

Dynamat extreem - 1 full layer on each door external baffle and internal baffle with technical openings sealed with aluminum plates screwed to the door and as well coated with extreem sheets. 

The door panels are also treated with one full layer of extreem.

Wasted a whole bulk in fact just on the front doors.

Dynaliner 6MM thick full layer on each door panel. 

Behind the speakers I've used 1.25SQFT (single sheet) of some CFF pads which are 7MM thick. Some cheep stuff I bought on ebay but it is really doing the job well and it is waterproof and has a good adhesive. 

And finally - the one thing that really did the trick for me - believe it or not - self back adhesive FELT! 

Mazda Car Auto Adhesive Noise Reduction Felt Tape 100cm x 48cm 2 3 6 CX 7 CX 9 | eBay

I wanted to pad some compartments in my car just in case against rattles and find out they are already flocked then I thought to my self that the door panels are made of plastic and they have a direct touch with the door metal surface - so...

I've cut that piece of felt to stripes and lined the door panel trim frame with it and WOW - no more door panel surface rattles! 

As well I used some straps to use on electrical harnesses within the door just like as if it was fleece isolation tape. 

highly recommended!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the link on the felt, I have been looking for something like that!!!


----------



## eddieg

Most welcome sir, most welcome! 

I am following your work (SIS in whole as well) and I must say I enjoy what I am seeing. 

Glad to be of any assistance.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Deadpool_25 said:


> I don't want to get crazy with headphones. I had a guitar effects deal that I wanted some decent headphones with and after a little research, went with the Sennheiser HD280 Pros for well under $100 from Guitar Center (had a coupon). They sound fantastic IMO. I know there are "better" out there but if my car gets to sounding that good I'll be extremely happy.


I own the HD280 Pros as well as some HD590's (LONG out of production)
I also have a set of HD600. I can say that the difference between the 280 and the other two is absolutely night and day for clarity, depth and resolution.




bertholomey said:


> Thanks Mario.
> 
> Funny thing about the Headphones......I went through a period where I was pretty put off by the entire car audio thing, and I decided that I wanted to buy headphones so I'm not getting my music / SQ playback from the seat of my car in the garage. Those who know me could predict that I couldn't just go to Best Buy and pick up a pair of Beats and be happy, or even get some nice Bose cans.........my sites are set on a Flagship pair of phones. I would also like to purchase a dedicated headphone amp.
> 
> Money was going into the sock drawer envelope, and then money came out of the envelope......so I'm back to zilch saved up for my headphones. And now I'm starting to have thoughts of wheels / tires
> 
> I still have contact with a couple guys from the Headphone meet that I attended - tradin' a little bit of music - they were a good group, but I haven't been on Head-Fi much lately because I haven't had my Fostex goal before me (or money in my sock drawer), so I don't know if they are having another meet soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude.......I'm really enjoying this car........I would guess that you would as well.


My headphones are the only real way I get to listen to what I enjoy. Been having issues with my 12v setup and it just doesn't do it for me, sadly. So that will have to wait until the money is there and I can ask Bing to have some fun with it. 
As for the 'phones, if you aren't stuck on Fostex, I would be willing to sell you my HD600's for a very reasonable price. They are quite nice for a dynamic driver hp setup and take well to gear upgrades in the future. 

Again saying, I really am considering one of these cars down the road. Hopefully they add a turbo so that it can be a REALLY fun time.  (Don't mind me, I just really enjoy FI setups.)

- Mario


----------



## bertholomey

Taking a short break from car audio related stuff in this thread. I thought I might share a few pics of a project my wife and I just finished (well, we hired folks to finish for us - I don't want to give the impression that we built this thing )

We have wanted a shed for a while, and we wanted it to be different from the 6'x8' cave we used to have at our old house. We went with a 12'x24' high ceiling shed that will have a few different uses. We will store stuff in it (obviously), but I want it to be a CrossFit gym (eventually), and it is a potting shed for my wife. On to the pics....

Humble beginnings......picking a spot

















The tarp is on top because they couldn't quite get it done in one day. They had to come back to get the shingles on. 



Should be big enough......until we start to put stuff in it. 



Tucked away in the trees - got the roof done



All built



Basically standing next to where the rack will be placed for bumper plates / bar



She is a bit off the ground in the back



The original plan was for my wife and I to paint it. While we were finishing up, the foreman offered a painting service on the side - worked out perfectly. 

Base coat



With trim paint





We should start moving things in soon - organizing tools on the walls, getting the bits and pieces of the workout stuff in their corner, and loading up the lofts so there is less clutter on the floor. We will eventually run electrical to it......just need to check some things out about that. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Man, that looks nice. Crossfit? That's impressive stuff.

And just FYI, I returned the Sonata to stock over the 3-day weekend. In about a week, I'll probably have an FR-S or BRZ. I'm still trying to decide which.


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Man, that looks nice. Crossfit? That's impressive stuff.
> 
> And just FYI, I returned the Sonata to stock over the 3-day weekend. In about a week, I'll probably have an FR-S or BRZ. I'm still trying to decide which.


Sweet! Looking forward to seeing what you get.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Whew. major research session. I think I'm going with a Raven FR-S. I swore off black cars but they're just so sexy. I'm planning on getting it Opti-Coated to try to avoid swirl marks and such.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

Shed project looks very nice! If we had the space around here I would make one as a man cave so as not to bother the wife. 

Nicely done all around.

- Mario


----------



## ErinH

very nice, indeed. Crossfit, huh? You're gonna burn some calories in the summer time, that's for sure!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Reading through this thread again and just noticed on page 5 that you did the Opticoat thing too. What are your impressions? I'm likely getting a black car (unless I chicken out/come to my senses) so keeping the paint free of swirls and micro scratches as much as possible is an area of interest.

EDIT: LOL, then on page 6...



bertholomey said:


> I really like the opticoat product - for me, it was completely worth it. In the short term, I love the fact the car is so easy to clean, and it doesn't need to be waxed.....ever again. In the long term, I'm looking forward to not having the etching problems that I had with the bimmer from parking under pines and getting sapped upon. I'm hoping that it looks pretty much brand new for years to come.


----------



## bertholomey

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Shed project looks very nice! If we had the space around here I would make one as a man cave so as not to bother the wife.
> 
> Nicely done all around.
> 
> - Mario


Thanks Mario! We have a half basement that is our man cave - once we get all of the crap out of there, it will be a good place for projects.....saws and such. The ceiling was too low to be affective as a home gym. 



bikinpunk said:


> very nice, indeed. Crossfit, huh? You're gonna burn some calories in the summer time, that's for sure!


I'm hoping to burn some calories! But......it is surprisingly cool in the shed because it is under the trees - so shade 100% of the time, we have a ridge vent, 2 vents on either end, and 6 windows. I'm looking forward to getting electricity in there to have a fan - just to get air movement. We were in there yesterday quite a bit, and it was mid 80's with a lot of humidity, and it felt somewhat cool in the shed. 



Deadpool_25 said:


> Reading through this thread again and just noticed on page 5 that you did the Opticoat thing too. What are your impressions? I'm likely getting a black car (unless I chicken out/come to my senses) so keeping the paint free of swirls and micro scratches as much as possible is an area of interest.
> 
> EDIT: LOL, then on page 6...


After living with the car for 1 year.......I still like the Opticoat, I still would have done it, and I still think it is a good investment (depending on the cost - if someone is going to charge $1500-$2000, then I'm not sure). After a year - I'm not sure that my initial assessment was correct - that it is a lifetime application. I'm thinking at some point, it will likely need to be buffed and re-done, but I really like the benefits that it has provided.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan

They have some really nice paint restoration products available now that make an absolute world of difference. I can ask my friend what he used on our buddys '05 Accord. Made that paint pop and look like new. No joke.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Jason,

As I've said, this thread (and the FR-S by simplicityinsound) are very inspiring. When I get my BRZ or FR-S next week (yes, I'm still undecided lol), I'll be getting started on it right away. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.

1. I'm planning on getting a P99RS. What did it not do that you miss? Any tips?

2. I've read some notes on deadening the doors, but do you have anything else to add on that topic? I'm likely putting some 8s in the doors so they'll need to be fantastically deadened. I think.

3. I'm not sure I want to add as much weight as a full MLV treatment would add. Thoughts on this?

4. Is there anything you'd have done differently?

Thanks,
Kevin

P.S. I'm sure I'll come up with other questions.


----------



## bertholomey

Been super busy today - I'll give a complete answer tomorrow


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> Been super busy today - I'll give a complete answer tomorrow


Fair enough. I'll have a completely new car by tomorrow.


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Jason,
> 
> As I've said, this thread (and the FR-S by simplicityinsound) are very inspiring. When I get my BRZ or FR-S next week (yes, I'm still undecided lol), I'll be getting started on it right away. I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. I'm planning on getting a P99RS. What did it not do that you miss? Any tips?
> 
> 2. I've read some notes on deadening the doors, but do you have anything else to add on that topic? I'm likely putting some 8s in the doors so they'll need to be fantastically deadened. I think.
> 
> 3. I'm not sure I want to add as much weight as a full MLV treatment would add. Thoughts on this?
> 
> 4. Is there anything you'd have done differently?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin
> 
> P.S. I'm sure I'll come up with other questions.




1) I really like the P99 HU - I'm so glad I went back to it for processing. I love the sound, I love the simplicity, and I love adjustments on the fly. I think it is the best head unit on the market aesthetically - which plays a big part in my purchase decision. 

Wish list for re-design.......Global pre-sets (it has 5 EQ memory slots, but crossover, slope, etc. are global - more difficult to do A/B), Additional EQ - staggered perhaps like the 6to8 (10 bands for Highs, 20 bands for Mid Range, 10 bands for Mid Bass, 7 bands for Sub - so if you are using shallow slopes, you can affect the freqs for one set of drivers without affecting the freq response of the other drivers that might be playing in that pass band). Tips - if you are running this to an external processor - I would suggest that you run all 4 RCAs at the beginning. You only need one set on the midrange output to connect to the processor, but I added one to the sub for sub control through the head unit when I was using the 6to8. When I pulled the 6to8, I had to add 2 more RCAs. 

2) These doors are a little more challenging (in my opinion). They have a large hole towards the back of the door that needs to be 'spanned' with deadener or metal or wood to 'seal' it. There are many other small holes though that make it difficult to try to get it 'sealed'. Access to the outer skin isn't the easiest, but doable. A shallow 8 should fit no problem. 

3) MLV in the doors - you will have to try it - the door card fits pretty tight in certain areas. I liked MLV in the doors in my BMW when I had it in there for a short time - might have been psycho-accoustics, but I thought it reduced the road noise considerably. Unfortunately, after some other changes, we couldn't get the cards back on, so the swiss cheese MLV had to come out. 

4) Well, most of the original install from a year ago has been 'changed'  I would have started with the front sub (in my situation without a lot of front passenger time) - I would have potentially gone with the JL TW3 12" (it only became available recently though). I wouldn't have used the Focal tile stuff that I originally bought. May have done something a bit different in the mid range install in the dash. That is all I can think of right now. 

Ask away - especially when you get it! Post a pic or two as well


----------



## Deadpool_25

Thank you very much! Very helpful. So the car is now mine. Silica Black BRZ Limited.  

Short driving story:

I was on the way to work this morning and a truck was in front of me in the left turn lane. I decided that instead of turning behind him (slow) I wanted to get around him. So I hit the gas about halfway through the turn. Damn car got all drifty on me. LOL. I didn't know it was going to break loose so easy, so I let off the gas and just cruised around him all civil-like. With a huge smile on my face. 

So. I'll do a few quick mods to the car (springs, wheels) then I'll jump into the audio. I'll procure a P99RS and maybe some new tweeters (I have some old school L1s, but maybe going with L1R2s or L1Pros). HAT speakers for all the front stage. I have plans for a pair of 12TW3s. Overall the install should be relatively simple, but we know how that tends to go. 

Thankfully, all you guys have posted quite a bit on what to deaden in these cars, so I will probably order some deading materials today or tomorrow, along with a few other items. 

Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## bertholomey

Good deal - groovy story! Suspension and wheels are in my (probably distant) future. I have been looking at some options....will likely post up some of those here to get feedback - looking forward to what you pick.


----------



## slade1274

anxiously awaiting


----------



## quality_sound

What didn't you like about the Tile?


----------



## req

package inbound to jason 

have fun at the get together!!


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> anxiously awaiting


Looks fantastic - might be perfect for C....... Open top joy!



quality_sound said:


> What didn't you like about the Tile?


I didn't like how it all fell off. Probably was installation error, but it sucks to have to turn around and buy $150 worth of Second Skin after spending $200 on the Tile. I have heard that it works well on very clean surfaces after being heated up well. 



req said:


> package inbound to jason
> 
> have fun at the get together!!


Thanks bud! We will!


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> I didn't like how it all fell off. Probably was installation error, but it sucks to have to turn around and buy $150 worth of Second Skin after spending $200 on the Tile. I have heard that it works well on very clean surfaces after being heated up well.



Weird. It had to have been installation related. Bing uses them all the time without issue and I didn't prep at all and it stuck to my StP SPL08 as well. Maybe a bad batch of adhesive.


----------



## bertholomey

That certainly could be the case. Somewhere I had a pic of the inside of the door card / inner metal where all of the tile had fallen down. It was incredibly easy to pull the remainder off of all the surfaces. The Second Skin is working well though


----------



## kmbkk

Deadpool_25 said:


> Reading through this thread again and just noticed on page 5 that you did the Opticoat thing too. What are your impressions? I'm likely getting a black car (unless I chicken out/come to my senses) so keeping the paint free of swirls and micro scratches as much as possible is an area of interest.
> 
> EDIT: LOL, then on page 6...


Like @bertholomey, I had my car Opticoated in April. I have the same assessment as him regarding it's performance. It does make the car, and wheels, much easier to clean. Also like him, I don't think it'll be a lifetime solution, maybe 2 years. However, I still think it was worth it considering I paid $300 for it.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Thanks. I'm definitely going to look into it. The dealer here likes to do something called Zaptec. I haven't looked into it yet, but I'm guessing I'll stick with Opticoat from a good detailer.

Gotta say...I am LOVING this car so far. Sitting at the dealer getting it tinted right now.


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> Finished - in the car


WTB!


----------



## Tsmith

Wow pillars looks great!


----------



## Notloudenuf

It sounds ok.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> It sounds ok.


I think we finally agreed on a '3'


----------



## captainobvious

Tsmith said:


> Wow pillars looks great!


They look even better in person


----------



## n_olympios

Edit ok I'm officially blind.


----------



## kmbkk

Like everyone else said, the pillars look great!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks fellas - thankfully, they haven't really blended into the background to me - I still notice them and still appreciate them every time I get in the car.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Wheels and tires should go on today, possibly Monday depending on what time the wheels show up. Springs, Monday. Also picked up a new camera, which should make the build log more fun. 

Bertholomey, check your PMs.


----------



## bertholomey

Good stuff - what wheels / tires did you go with? I'm curious about your choice of springs as well.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Whew! Long day! I went with Miro 111s in matte black. I wanted wheels that were concave a bit both front and back. After a bit of research I found I wanted 18 x 8.5 +35 in the front and 18 x 9.5 +40 in the back. Then I had to look around to find some options with that fitment. Was tougher than it sounds lol.

The tires are Nitto Motivo 225/40 in the front 255/35 rear. The rear look like it sticks out maybe just a hair in the back, but we'll see how it is with the springs on. The Motivos have a 60,000 mile warranty and a decently low price (especially since Discount Tire price matches). Also they're pretty nice performing as well as having a decently quiet/smooth ride. I put them on the GTI 10 days before it got totaled, put them on the Sonata, and now have them on the BRZ. 

The springs are Eibach Pro-Kits. I had them on the Sonata and liked them, and Kmbkk reassured me that they ride nice on the FT86s. I had also looked at TEIN and H&R. I've had H&R on a couple of GTIs and those were nice too. We'll see how the Eibachs are on the BRZ; I'm sure they'll be great for me. I don't want the car too low. It's a daily driver and we have some crappy roads around here with all the construction.


----------



## JayinMI

Those Miro 111's look alot like XXR 530's. On the Genesis coupe forums they were a very popular choice. Pretty reasonably priced, too.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

I looked them up as well - really like the look of those - another great option for me - Thanks!


----------



## JayinMI

Maybe also check out Varrstoen wheels, too. They have some pretty reasonably priced options. 

Varrstoen | Custom Performance Wheels and Accessories » Products

Jay


----------



## Deadpool_25

Some of those are really nice, Jay. Those can probably be done on the FT86 platform, but from what I can tell, you kind of need coilovers to run 9.5s up front. It looks like most of their offerings are 9.5 and up.


----------



## captainobvious

Deadpool_25 said:


> Whew! Long day! I went with Miro 111s in matte black. I wanted wheels that were concave a bit both front and back. After a bit of research I found I wanted 18 x 8.5 +35 in the front and 18 x 9.5 +40 in the back. Then I had to look around to find some options with that fitment. Was tougher than it sounds lol.
> 
> The tires are Nitto Motivo 225/40 in the front 255/35 rear. The rear look like it sticks out maybe just a hair in the back, but we'll see how it is with the springs on. The Motivos have a 60,000 mile warranty and a decently low price (especially since Discount Tire price matches). Also they're pretty nice performing as well as having a decently quiet/smooth ride. I put them on the GTI 10 days before it got totaled, put them on the Sonata, and now have them on the BRZ.
> 
> The springs are Eibach Pro-Kits. I had them on the Sonata and liked them, and Kmbkk reassured me that they ride nice on the FT86s. I had also looked at TEIN and H&R. I've had H&R on a couple of GTIs and those were nice too. We'll see how the Eibachs are on the BRZ; I'm sure they'll be great for me. I don't want the car too low. It's a daily driver and we have some crappy roads around here with all the construction.




Pics!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Pics!


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ls-2013-subaru-brz-simple-sq.html#post1966120

Bella!


----------



## JayinMI

Deadpool_25 said:


> Some of those are really nice, Jay. Those can probably be done on the FT86 platform, but from what I can tell, you kind of need coilovers to run 9.5s up front. It looks like most of their offerings are 9.5 and up.


Yeah. They are pretty aggressive fitments. When I had my Genesis Coupe people were running like 19x10 and 19x11 (f & r) with really low offsets. I went with their T1's (in 16x8, +25 offset) on my Rio and they're pretty aggressive too. Had to roll and pull the fenders for fitment.

Jay


----------



## Deadpool_25

JayinMI said:


> Yeah. They are pretty aggressive fitments. When I had my Genesis Coupe people were running like 19x10 and 19x11 (f & r) with really low offsets. I went with their T1's (in 16x8, +25 offset) on my Rio and they're pretty aggressive too. *Had to roll and pull the fenders* for fitment.
> 
> Jay


Is that easy to do? Guess I need to youtube that.


----------



## captainobvious

NICE! Thanks for the heads up Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Deadpool_25 said:


> Is that easy to do? Guess I need to youtube that.


It was my first time. Ideally, rent the tool. I used a baseball bat (as per youtube video -- look for mysicksubaru's video) but I forgot to heat the paint on one side and cracked it. The other side didn't turn out too bad, but not perfect. 

I wouldn't call it easy.

Jay


----------



## Deadpool_25

Yeah I don't think I'd be comfortable doing that. Doesn't look too tough but I'd figure out a way to mess it up.


----------



## quality_sound

All you need it a heat gun (NOT a hair dryer) and it's a piece of cake.


----------



## JayinMI

The problem I ran into was that the lip has a gap at the top of about 3 inches where it tapers down to nothing from both sides. Kinda like this:


\______________/

So, when I rolled it, that center area didn't act like the rest and it has a dip in the middle. It's far from perfect, but I'll fix it later. I don't have the time or money right now (getting ready for a trip to TX) but a guy down there offered to use his fender roller, so maybe that will smooth it out some...if not it may go to the body shop in spring.

Heat gun worked great on the second side, but when I started I forgot (I was actually at a friends house to install my coilovers, and got sidetracked).

My car's white, so it's not as obvious as it would be on a dark colored car.

Jay


----------



## Deadpool_25

Anything new to report?


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Anything new to report?


No sir.......the car is still with Mark finishing up your stuff  I have been traveling this week, so I have his green roller skate. I haven't seen the doors other than pictures.


----------



## ErinH

I'm excited to hear and see the new progress in a couple weeks.


----------



## bertholomey

There may be a couple modest changes - looking forward to playing your meet disc in the car


----------



## bertholomey

Looking for recommendations for a 3-4 TB, desktop, external hard drive for home PC, price range about $200. My 1 TB is full, and it is seemingly getting more grumpy. I don't want to loose everything on it if it decides to go tits up. 

There are a lot of technical folks on this thread....thought I would try getting a recommendation vs buying the one the Amazon or Newegg filter spits out.


----------



## eddieg

I would say I'm paranoid about my personal data so I always have at minimum two backup drives.
For my music and family pictures and important docs I actually have FIVE copies in separate drives going on all the time.

So my 2cents would be to buy two 2TB drives, most likely as it is a smaller volume it would be cheaper and it would be easier to find more economical sales for such as they are more common on the market so the demand is smaller and so should be the price.

Plus you get two drives so less chance to loose your data.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie - I'm certainly seeing the reasoning for having something a bit more involved then a simply external hard drive with no back up or monitoring capability. In between the 12 hour work days, I'll need to do a bit more homework, but I do have a solution in mind. 

BTW - I bought that Maya Isacowitz disc from a vender in Israel - incredible album. Thank you so much for that recommendation! In my humble opinion, this artist should be a huge star instead of many of the no-talent Divas that are so popular. Off of my


----------



## eddieg

Thanks  

There so many good artists out there.

Just heard Lindsey Stirling's album today, hope I spelled the name correctly, she is a dub step violinist just blew my mind, wow! 

Look for crystalayzed at YouTube.


----------



## Serieus

if you're still looking at externals, g-technology makes good stuff. if you're wanting a bit more "security" with your backups, they also make external RAID arrays - RAID 1 is what you want for mirroring. it's quite a bit more than $200 for a RAID 1 array over 1gb though.

g-technology's parent company (HGST) is owned by western digital, solid and reliable drives


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Thanks
> 
> There so many good artists out there.
> 
> Just heard Lindsey Stirling's album today, hope I spelled the name correctly, she is a dub step violinist just blew my mind, wow!
> 
> Look for crystalayzed at YouTube.


I got a copy of her album a while back, and she is extremely talented. I liked the video that I watched, but I have not been able to sit down and really enjoy the album......it just seems a bit strange - just me.....




Serieus said:


> if you're still looking at externals, g-technology makes good stuff. if you're wanting a bit more "security" with your backups, they also make external RAID arrays - RAID 1 is what you want for mirroring. it's quite a bit more than $200 for a RAID 1 array over 1gb though.
> 
> g-technology's parent company (HGST) is owned by western digital, solid and reliable drives


Thanks Chris - good stuff. I'm hopefully going to be hooked up by a good friend with a monster (to me) RAID system that should take care of me for years to come. 

Next.....figuring out wheels for the BRZ


----------



## eddieg

One thing to keep in mind about redundant disc array is that it is mirroring changes to the redundant drive so over time the redundant drive is wornout almost as the main drive, in case you failed over to your mirrored drive make sure to have a new one inserted ASAP as the spare is likely to fail as well.


----------



## papasin

^ not in the case of RAID 5 

EDIT: But I agree, always a good idea to have a spare!


----------



## bertholomey

Test post.......I wish I were here!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Where is that?


----------



## ike3000

bertholomey said:


> Test post.......I wish I were here!


I grew up on Oahu. My highschool was not too far from the spot this photo was taken. I had a very similar view from the campus. Diamond Head on the left side, Honolulu Airport in the center, then Pearl Harbor on the right. 

At a minimum I go back every other Christmas. This year is with the inlaws in Cincinnati.....yipppeeee


----------



## bertholomey

I bet there was good and bad growing up in Oahu, but I can certainly think of a lot of good! We had a good time, but we really enjoyed our time in Kauai! A bit of a different vibe that suited us. It will be cool to see you at the January G2G.


----------



## MUGWUMP

Cool car. Cool build.

Just needs a turbo to bring the wheel horsepower over 300 and that's gotta be one of the best drivers cars that the average person can afford. I really want to drive one, but I told myself I'd never go back to small displacement engines.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Oh Oahu! Is that Diamond Head in the background?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Love Hawaii,went there 2yrs. ago with the family.Get to see China Man's Hat?


----------



## ike3000

bertholomey said:


> I bet there was good and bad growing up in Oahu, but I can certainly think of a lot of good! We had a good time, but we really enjoyed our time in Kauai! A bit of a different vibe that suited us. It will be cool to see you at the January G2G.


I always recommend people visit the other islands. Oahu is too commercialized and it's hard to find the true Hawaii there. It's there, but you won't find it as a tourist. It's been ~20 yrs since I've been to Kauai, but I think the wife and I will make a quick trip there next Christmas.


----------



## captainobvious

The wife and I are already talking about going there next fall as well. (We did the Virgin islands the last 2 years and want to change it up)


----------



## bertholomey

MUGWUMP said:


> Cool car. Cool build.
> 
> Just needs a turbo to bring the wheel horsepower over 300 and that's gotta be one of the best drivers cars that the average person can afford. I really want to drive one, but I told myself I'd never go back to small displacement engines.


I like the option of simple and 'affordable' with the option to upgrade if wanted. Something like this perhaps: 

Kraftwerks Supercharger

Would be fun to do in a couple years.......



Deadpool_25 said:


> Oh Oahu! Is that Diamond Head in the background?


Yes it is - we climbed to the top and took some pics - very cool......somewhat strenuous - funny to see the various outfits of the folks going up there - from Sunday best (mainly the older Japanese) to SHORT shorts / flip flops. This is a pic of the lighthouse on the coast taken from Diamond Head.












strong*I*bumpin said:


> Love Hawaii,went there 2yrs. ago with the family.Get to see China Man's Hat?


We saw it, but we didn't go out there....not enough hours in the day......



captainobvious said:


> The wife and I are already talking about going there next fall as well. (We did the Virgin islands the last 2 years and want to change it up)


You guys would love it!


----------



## Golden Ear

Love Kauai! Only been there and Maui and prefer Kauai. Less busy, more natural.


----------



## papasin

Love both Kauia and Maui. SE side of Maui is a lot different than the NW where things have developed quite a bit. When we went to Maui 11 years ago, it was a lot more laid back too. Oahu has its spots too, I for one prefer the north shore. Reminds me we need to go again.


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> I like the option of simple and 'affordable' with the option to upgrade if wanted. Something like this perhaps:
> 
> Kraftwerks Supercharger
> 
> Would be fun to do in a couple years.......


Mark mentioned that a while ago. You guys are going to be a bad influence on my bank account. Oh wait....you already are! 



> Yes it is - we climbed to the top and took some pics - very cool......somewhat strenuous - funny to see the various outfits of the folks going up there - from Sunday best (mainly the older Japanese) to SHORT shorts / flip flops.


If we are talking about hot chicks in SHORT shorts, I feel compelled to inform you that this discussion is a bit light on photographic evidence.


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Mark mentioned that a while ago. You guys are going to be a bad influence on my bank account. Oh wait....you already are!
> 
> 
> 
> If we are talking about hot chicks in SHORT shorts, I feel compelled to inform you that this discussion is a bit light on photographic evidence.


One in particular WAS a hot chick in SHORT shorts, but being a 40+ yr old man who was accompanied by my wife.........I thought it would be too creepy to snap a pic


----------



## Deadpool_25

Dammit, Jason. Don't let your solid morality get in the way of my fun! 

:laugh:


----------



## kmbkk

MUGWUMP said:


> Cool car. Cool build.
> 
> Just needs a turbo to bring the wheel horsepower over 300 and that's gotta be one of the best drivers cars that the average person can afford. I really want to drive one, but I told myself I'd never go back to small displacement engines.


FI definitely wakes up this car and makes it a blast to drive! I'm around 250whp now and will hopefully push north of 300 within the next couple of months. I've ridden in a BRZ with 300+ whp and it's scary fast. This coming from previously owning a GSX, G8-GT, & 2 EVO's (one a high 11 sec car).


----------



## Kevin K

Had the opportunity to listen to this work of art yesterday. Very impressive.
Detail, clarity, staging, width, realism, it was all there. 

Jason,Nice to meet you and look forward to next time.


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you very much Kevin - It was a pleasure to meet you. I had a wonderful time playing various types of music that I knew you would enjoy. It was a special treat for me to have a musician in the car to provide feedback on the way the car presented various instruments compared to how they really sound. I really enjoyed your car as well, and I look forward to the next opportunity to listen to it.


----------



## Deadpool_25

This thread needs updated!


----------



## TREOSOLS

I second that!!!


----------



## bertholomey

I agree! 

I'm waiting for my monster hard drive so I can put the pics on there. Once I get all the pics sorted out, I'll have the groovy behind the scenes, raw pics posted.


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> I agree!
> 
> I'm waiting for my monster hard drive so I can put the pics on there. Once I get all the pics sorted out, I'll have the groovy behind the scenes, raw pics posted.


I have a feeling you won't have to wait for very long (ahem, check your txt)...


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Chris - good stuff. I'm hopefully going to be hooked up by a good friend with a monster (to me) RAID system that should take care of me for years to come.


Some small updates (not necessarily car audio related). 

Here is a pic of the Synology Disc Station RAID hard drive that I purchased (thanks Richard!). My previous 1TB hard drive is just to the left of it......completely full  It will take a while to fill up this new one!


----------



## Kevin K

Nice drive setup there. I'll have to look into that for my use.


----------



## bertholomey

I have been researching (obsessing) for a year about quality headphones. I have been reading a lot of reviews on HeadFi and 6moons, etc. about various rigs. 

I visited a store in Cary called Moon Audio to demo the Audeze LCD2's 










I found them to be exceedingly uncomfortable on my head for various reasons. Drew of Moon Audio suggested I try the Fostex TH900, and I immediately was smitten by the sound and the comfort level. 











My focus significantly changed after listening to these cans.......now, only to purchase.......alas, they are expensive  

After a lot more research and parries of arguments (why headphones?, are you really going to listen to them?, why expensive ones?, why not a few less expensive ones for various genres?, why can't you be happy with the Senn HD530's that you bought in 1989?) I was able to purchase a pair from a guy on HeadFi. 

They arrived on Wednesday, and I arrived from a business trip last night. I'm enjoying them right now, but they will be packaged up to re-emerge on Christmas morning (I have to have something to open - I might have to rewrap them for Birthday, Valentine's Day, next Christmas, etc. :roll eyes.









I'm using the Peachtree Audio Nova right now, and it is a beautiful sounding rig. Perhaps someday I'll purchase the Eddie Current Zana Deux that I have also researched and am very interested in.


----------



## minibox

Ahhh, the glow of tubes, the clean brushed aluminum of a Wavelength, the wood grain of the Peachtree, over 1TB of music on tap and the reflection of comfortable shiny cans. So purrdy! Can't wait to hear them!


----------



## captainobvious

Awesome Jay! I'll be interested to get a listen on those sweet Fostex's. I bought a pair of the Mr Speakers "Mad Dogs" about a month back and really enjoy them. http://www.mrspeakers.com/ In fact, I'm listening to them at my desk currently 

They are a great reference headphone. I bought the Mad Dogs with the plans to upgrade them to the new Alpha Dog version down the line. Not sure yet when I'll do that, but it's coming. In addition, the wife surprised me with a pair of the Sennheiser HD600's shortly after as well. Now I have a great pair of closed and open cans for listening. I also picked up a FiiO E12 Mont Blanc analog portable amp for them as well.

Fiio E12- Mont Blanc | HeadRoom Audio



I'll bring them down for the upcoming trip


----------



## Deadpool_25

Whoa. Those _are_ spendy!  Earl Zausmer was talking to me about headphones/earbuds at our last meet. I've been scared to really start looking into it.

Hobbies are expensive. 

I think I need to rent a NC-based BRZ as a reference car sometime soon...


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Ahhh, the glow of tubes, the clean brushed aluminum of a Wavelength, the wood grain of the Peachtree, over 1TB of music on tap and the reflection of comfortable shiny cans. So purrdy! Can't wait to hear them!


Yes sir! You certainly need to hear what these things can do. My first track last night was #7 from the disc we listened to in my car - WOW!



captainobvious said:


> Awesome Jay! I'll be interested to get a listen on those sweet Fostex's. I bought a pair of the Mr Speakers "Mad Dogs" about a month back and really enjoy them. MrSpeakers' Mad Dog Headphone Store In fact, I'm listening to them at my desk currently
> 
> They are a great reference headphone. I bought the Mad Dogs with the plans to upgrade them to the new Alpha Dog version down the line. Not sure yet when I'll do that, but it's coming. In addition, the wife surprised me with a pair of the Sennheiser HD600's shortly after as well. Now I have a great pair of closed and open cans for listening. I also picked up a FiiO E12 Mont Blanc analog portable amp for them as well.
> 
> Fiio E12- Mont Blanc | HeadRoom Audio
> 
> I'll bring them down for the upcoming trip


That Fiio is very popular on HeadFi, and I'm looking forward to hearing the Mad Dogs!



Deadpool_25 said:


> Whoa. Those _are_ spendy!  Earl Zausmer was talking to me about headphones/earbuds at our last meet. I've been scared to really start looking into it.
> 
> Hobbies are expensive.
> 
> I think I need to rent a NC-based BRZ as a reference car sometime soon...


I went to a headphone meet last year that was a great time. I have another one that will be coming up in the Spring - almost as much fun as our Car Audio meets  But yes......it can get expensive.......but, a reference level set of cans, amp, DAC can be had for the same price as a pre-amp in 2 channel home audio


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Whoa. Those _are_ spendy!  Earl Zausmer was talking to me about headphones/earbuds at our last meet. I've been scared to really start looking into it.
> 
> Hobbies are expensive.
> 
> I think I need to rent a NC-based BRZ as a reference car sometime soon...


I forgot to comment on that last piece - Absolutely!!! That would give me a great excuse to hang out with my bud Mr. Worrell


----------



## minibox

bertholomey said:


> I went to a headphone meet last year that was a great time. I have another one that will be coming up in the Spring - almost as much fun as our Car Audio meets  But yes......it can get expensive.......but, a reference level set of cans, amp, DAC can be had for the same price as a pre-amp in 2 channel home audio


Yes, and I presume I'll be green with tonal envy when I hear them


----------



## bertholomey

Another test post - trying to figure out where I want to post pics. 

From Picasa (Google +):



















Picasa Web Album:



















Both of these are as simple as right click on the photo, hit the insert image icon above this box, and paste it in 

Photobucket:




This is the size I want. All of these photos are from the same hard drive, same file size approximately. My settings for upload to Picasa is for original size......anyone have a clue what is wrong? 

I'm looking at minus.com as an alternative to photo bucket based on this review:

Tested.com - Best sites to use to host photos


----------



## papasin

I use Picasa also, but use "Export Picture to Folder..." and organize things manualy, then manually upload. It's a couple extra steps, but is pretty accurate to the size I want. I also do not use original size, as I try to keep what I have online not the full res files.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Put them on bertholomey.net 

I'll contact you and see if we can figure out when might be a good time for you to go let Mark fondle your BRZ.


----------



## bertholomey

ooooooh.......he is going to like that.........


----------



## ecbmxer

I've wanted to get a proper set of ref headphones for a while as well. I'll check out the Fostex!


----------



## bertholomey

Test


----------



## Deadpool_25

Mark is Lord of the Rings! :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Mark is Lord of the Rings! :laugh:


For some reason, when the reference gets put out there that he is Lord of the Rings, that SNL skit with Jack Black (Fellowship of the Ring) comes to mind. I was going to link it here, but I thought it might not be appropriate for young viewers.


----------



## Serieus

that skit is hilarious, lol.


----------



## bertholomey

I have finally gotten my hard drive set up, and I've got some of Mark's photos in Picasa, so I'm ready to post up some updates. I'm going to start with the Tweets, Sub, Mid Bass, then Mid Range dash install. 

A quick review of the 'story' of the tweets. I used the Morel MT23's for years, and I really liked them. They were originally installed in the car when I first bought the car. Mark B installed them in the pillars firing straight across the car, and they looked like they could be factory installed. 

I had the opportunity to purchase the Thesis mid range drivers (through the generosity of a friend), and this led to the 'opportunity' to purchase the Audison tweets. It took about 2 seconds to realize that I wasn't going to be able to just put them in the same spot as the Morels. I also had the feeling that these tweets needed a bit of a custom pillar job. 

I contacted Mark Worrell, and he got to work taking measurements, getting rings made, getting the final aiming done, and then finishing the pillars. Here are the pics from the build.


----------



## bertholomey

Here are the pictures of the pillar prep once the aiming was confirmed. This is the Gettin' It Done stage. 









































































Mark Loves to sand! 





































In the car!




























Parting shot


----------



## jtaudioacc

bertholomey said:


>



*that's cute^^^ lol, j/k*

mine is filled with music, pictures and lots of video.


----------



## bertholomey

That would seem to be a 'mine is bigger than yours' post  .......of course it is......that the 21 TB disc station? 

I believe one of those took the place of my 'cute' one (actually, I think my wife may have used that term when I set it up on my desk.


----------



## jtaudioacc

bertholomey said:


> That would seem to be a 'mine is bigger than yours' post  .......of course it is......that the 21 TB disc station?
> 
> I believe one of those took the place of my 'cute' one (actually, I think my wife may have used that term when I set it up on my desk.


yeah, 8, 3tb drives. next to it is my old one, promise 4300n. 4, 1tb drives that i spent a fortune on at the time.


----------



## papasin

Call me the common denominator lol.


----------



## bertholomey

Another update - basically a re-hash of the front sub install with a few more build pics. 

You know me.....I have to 'explain' the decision for the change. I had the two 12's IB, and I liked the sound. I was testing out a sub, and I put it in the footwell. I finally re-wired things to run the front sub with the rear subs. I was enjoying this set up so much that I approached Mark about putting my Onyx 10" sub in the floorboard permanently. He worked hard to get it to work, but it was obvious that a shallow sub was going to be needed. Mark has worked with the JL TW3 10" sub in several installations, and the small enclosure requirements is a good 'fit' for the floorboard. 






















































































































https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAACBk/eY0vlQvMtIY/w1024-h578-no/IMAG0621.jpg


----------



## bertholomey

Mark was very concerned that the front sub aesthetically matched the rest of the interior of the car. He fashioned a beauty panel that really finished off the enclosure. 























































So........the sub sounded amazing, and it looked fantastic. What I thought was very cool - I went to a MECA comp, scored well and won - then I went through a quick re-tune with Matt Roberts. He questioned the use of both subs - basically saying that there may be advantages if I can get the front sub to do everything. He pointed out that I would have only up-front bass, I would loose about 60 pounds by taking out the rear subs, I could re-wire the amps for max power, and I would gain back the space in my trunk. 

I spent a few weeks with just the front subs playing and decided I liked the sound. I admit that there are some tracks that I missing the sub-30 hz tones (I haven't verified this completely, but I know there are times where I don't get the bottom note or two with a stand-up bass or with some electronic music). For 95% of the music that I listen to, I love the way this sub sounds.


----------



## papasin

Really nice work on that box.

Glad you got the pictures through Picasa sorted out.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks to you my friend!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

A couple things happened while Mark was working on the sub. Mark started to tell me about thoughts he had about improving the mid bass installation. I had asked Mark to add some deadener to the doors and to improve the rings for the mid bass drivers. He shared his thoughts of a multi-ring design that would incorporate a few different materials. Mark also had an aim to mount the drivers so that the speakers play into the cabin without playing into the door cards. Another part of his plan was the ability to service the mid bass drivers without the need to remove the door cards. He explained all of these things to me, but I had a hard time 'seeing' it. 

The other thing that happened was that Kevin in Arizona had contacted Mark about some install plans for his new BRZ. There was an opportunity for me to drop the car with Mark for a weekend. I 'helped' him all day on that Saturday (fetched things), and I picked up the car when he got both sets of doors done. When you see the pics, most of the 'awesomeness' is not seen. The rings are amazing!, and the better mount has improved the sound of the mid bass drivers. 

Now on to the pics. 

Lord of the rings!


----------



## bertholomey

Continued.....



















This is about the time I called it quits......at 0130, I was flat wore out. Not Mark, he kept on going until 0530 Sunday morning 



















https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AAABz8/4n3uUjNBtTQ/w1024-h578-no/IMAG0767.jpg




























A bit more Alcantara in my car.......can't have too much in my opinion. 





































Finished pics




























Mark put these grills on temporarily - he didn't know if I would want grills like this or grills covered with grill cloth. I like the way these grills look because I can see the cone of these beautiful drivers. Mark also said he wanted to put an aluminum ring to hide the screws holding in the speakers. I think that would look really sweet considering the other silver accents in the car. 

As I stated earlier, I'm extremely happy with the stuff you can't see, the stuff you can see, and especially the improvement in sound. Amazing thing - he did 2 sets of these at the same time - in a very short amount of time. Great job Mark!


----------



## Golden Ear

Very nice!


----------



## ecbmxer

Those midbass mounts are amazing! I've thought about doing something similar but didn't think I could integrate it into the door card cleanly enough. That looks perfect!


----------



## strakele

Jason I really love the changes you and Mark have been making to this car recently. Everything looks fantastic and befitting of the drivers and car they're installed in. I hope to hear it again someday.


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!



ecbmxer said:


> Those midbass mounts are amazing! I've thought about doing something similar but didn't think I could integrate it into the door card cleanly enough. That looks perfect!


I totally agree - I thought 3/4" MDF with a little resin was 'high speed' - I totally couldn't envision the solution he was proposing with this change. The other thing this solved was there was a slightly forward angle (towards the dash) of the stock mount / outer door card. Mark felt it might be worth it to get the driver perpendicular to the mid line of the car - it is that 2% improvement that he can plan for when he thinks up a design. 



strakele said:


> Jason I really love the changes you and Mark have been making to this car recently. Everything looks fantastic and befitting of the drivers and car they're installed in. I hope to hear it again someday.


Thanks Grayson! I really like the changes you posted as well. Maybe we can meet up this Spring


----------



## Deadpool_25

Wow. Looking at those pics, you'd almost think Mark knows what he's doing. :laugh:

Mark is amazing and is working on my door grills now. They're almost done! He's also starting to look at a front sub for me. One thing really cool is that although we have the same car and same installer, they're similar in ways but far from identical. Mark ensures each install will be unique. Awesome. 

Great stuff Jason!


----------



## ecbmxer

bertholomey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree - I thought 3/4" MDF with a little resin was 'high speed' - I totally couldn't envision the solution he was proposing with this change. The other thing this solved was there was a slightly forward angle (towards the dash) of the stock mount / outer door card. Mark felt it might be worth it to get the driver perpendicular to the mid line of the car - it is that 2% improvement that he can plan for when he thinks up a design.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Grayson! I really like the changes you posted as well. Maybe we can meet up this Spring


Did midbass mounting change reduce any door resonances? Thats something I've been noticing more and more in my setup lately. I used to think my doors were solid.


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> Wow. Looking at those pics, you'd almost think Mark knows what he's doing. :laugh:
> 
> Mark is amazing and is working on my door grills now. They're almost done! He's also starting to look at a front sub for me. One thing really cool is that although we have the same car and same installer, they're similar in ways but far from identical. Mark ensures each install will be unique. Awesome.
> 
> Great stuff Jason!


I think he enjoys a bit of variety with the installs, and I basically gave him no direction - carte blanche - whatever you think works the best. He asked me about this type of material or that......some aesthetic questions, etc., but I basically wanted to be somewhat surprised at the final outcome. That certainly was the case with the midrange install (which I'm going to post next ).



ecbmxer said:


> Did midbass mounting change reduce any door resonances? Thats something I've been noticing more and more in my setup lately. I used to think my doors were solid.





ecbmxer said:


> Did midbass mounting change reduce any door resonances? Thats something I've been noticing more and more in my setup lately. I used to think my doors were solid.


I certainly think so - Mark would have to be the one who speaks about the attributes of the various materials used, but a great deal of resonance is deadened through the ring system. It is my perception that a lot of energy from the driver was transferred to / through the door in the old set up, and I feel that this has been reduced a great deal with this new install. 

I played Reverser from Logic Bomb for mini box the other night, and if there is an ultimate test for mid bass / sub bass and rattles, I don't know what is. The car held together very well, and played this difficult material with authority. A great deal of rattles would have been an accompaniment in the previous install.


----------



## 12vTools

Logic bomb?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Love the doors. I wish I could do something like that but I don't think it's possible in my truck.


----------



## bertholomey

g0a said:


> Logic bomb?


Gift from Mr. Worrell


----------



## Orion525iT

bertholomey said:


> Gift from Mr. Worrell


Bernie _is_ a gift!


----------



## TREOSOLS

UNBROKEN said:


> Love the doors. I wish I could do something like that but I don't think it's possible in my truck.


It is very possible! Just ask. 

The multi ring system is an extreme upgrade to what was in the doors. The mount is 7 pieces, very dense,coupled with sound deadener around the ring, and on the mounting area of the door. It uses the factory mounting holes, with new extended bolts.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm not sure if that signature is for me or not  I can just picture you with both of those 2 blue latex being held up while saying that.


----------



## TREOSOLS

bertholomey said:


> I'm not sure if that signature is for me or not  I can just picture you with both of those 2 blue latex being held up while saying
> 
> 
> Too funny!


----------



## TREOSOLS

Don't you have some pictures to post, or some Fostex headphones to audition!


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Don't you have some pictures to post, or some Fostex headphones to audition!


Actually working on the tune earlier tonight. Getting the pics together - ready to post! Hooah!


----------



## bertholomey

I was really excited about the potential of this car for mounting the mid range drivers on the dash – firing up at the windshield. Such an easy location to utilize versus pillars or kicks. I have heard some excellent cars with this arrangement, and I was stoked to get a car with such an obvious solution for a 3-way set up. 

Mark B pulled out the stock speakers and tried 3 different drivers in that location. He tried the AP X4’s, the XR3M’s, and the NZ3’s. The winner was the XRs (that I already had), and the requisite plastic was cut away from the dash area. He placed some polyfill below the driver and used Focal Tile to make the baffle. I eventually had a problem with one driver, and I never felt the set up was complete – with the Focal Tile separating the front and rear waves. 

Stock drivers



















Plastic cut to make the XRs fit.



















XRs mounted



















I was fortunate to have a friend offer a set of the Audison Thesis drivers to purchase. These were ‘unicorn’ drivers that I always was excited about after hearing them in John’s M5, but never thought I would own due to cost. My friend Ryan made some rings for me, and I placed them in the same spot as the XRs with different deadening making the ‘baffle’. 





































I have run this way for almost a year, and the car sounded pretty good. I still never felt ‘right’ about the way the 3’s were mounted, but they sounded pretty good to me. Mark W had an idea of re-aiming them and making a better mount for them during the time that he had the speakers out looking at how he was going to get Kevin’s done. He noticed there was a significant amount of space under the driver to put the magnets on the extreme outside of the dash and point the drivers roughly in the same direction as the tweeters. 

I dropped off the car on a Friday night and picked it up on a Sunday……another marathon……..When I picked it up on Sunday, I was astonished at the outcome. He had sent me a couple text of the early stages, but it was still an amazing surprise when I finally saw it. Within the first 2 minutes, the improvement in focus and detail was immediately evident. 

Aiming


----------



## bertholomey

The Big Money Shot........























































Thanks again Bro! You do amazing work, and I am extremely fortunate to have had this opportunity for you to work on these upgrades. Mahalo!


----------



## strakele

Freaking awesome.


----------



## 12vTools

Mark is my hero!


Datalinks,,,


----------



## danno14

I absolutely LOVE how ostentatious this install is!

Its Not at all..... Stunning work


----------



## ebrit003

bertholomey said:


> Mark was very concerned that the front sub aesthetically matched the rest of the interior of the car. He fashioned a beauty panel that really finished off the enclosure.
> 
> So........the sub sounded amazing, and it looked fantastic. What I thought was very cool - I went to a MECA comp, scored well and won - then I went through a quick re-tune with Matt Roberts. He questioned the use of both subs - basically saying that there may be advantages if I can get the front sub to do everything. He pointed out that I would have only up-front bass, I would loose about 60 pounds by taking out the rear subs, I could re-wire the amps for max power, and I would gain back the space in my trunk.
> 
> I spent a few weeks with just the front subs playing and decided I liked the sound. I admit that there are some tracks that I missing the sub-30 hz tones (I haven't verified this completely, but I know there are times where I don't get the bottom note or two with a stand-up bass or with some electronic music). For 95% of the music that I listen to, I love the way this sub sounds.


I love this sub idea. Might copy it into in my Ridgeline.


----------



## captainobvious

My mind is a little boggled as to how Mark was able to cover each midrange baffle with two different materials and make it look perfect. Now on a flat piece, sure it's not that big of a deal...but look at how these were formed into a single piece with the top border being alcantara and the 'bowl' being carpet. I understand how this can be accomplished easily with a 2 piece design, but I don't know how he did it in this application. Looks puuuuurfect


----------



## ecbmxer

Best mid mounting I've seen for a dash setup! Just awesome!


----------



## bertholomey

danno14 said:


> I absolutely LOVE how ostentatious this install is!
> 
> Its Not at all..... Stunning work





ebrit003 said:


> I love this sub idea. Might copy it into in my Ridgeline.





captainobvious said:


> My mind is a little boggled as to how Mark was able to cover each midrange baffle with two different materials and make it look perfect. Now on a flat piece, sure it's not that big of a deal...but look at how these were formed into a single piece with the top border being alcantara and the 'bowl' being carpet. I understand how this can be accomplished easily with a 2 piece design, but I don't know how he did it in this application. Looks puuuuurfect





ecbmxer said:


> Best mid mounting I've seen for a dash setup! Just awesome!


Thanks guys! I am extremely happy with everything that Mark has done. He has amazing skills, and he works very quickly to get the job done when he says he will (barring catastrophes outside his control ).


----------



## casey

im getting pumped to give mark all my money after these pics


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> im getting pumped to give mark all my money after these pics


He certainly won't refuse it  

I'm really glad to see Mark in demand.....as in many industries, there are hills and valleys........but it is rewarding to me to see that his talents are being put to use. For me personally, I'm glad to be off the treadmill.......with equipment and with install. If I can nail down a tune that is PERFECT......then I'll be in audio nirvana.......just pure enjoyment. I'll let you know how that works out for me


----------



## casey

let me know when you get there...car is already sounding awesome so im interested to hear it again as long as i can turn it up past old folks listening level


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> let me know when you get there...car is already sounding awesome so im interested to hear it again as long as i can turn it up past old folks listening level


I didn't realize the demo you had was at old folks listening levels.....I'll see if I can turn it up a notch or two.


----------



## BigRed

Looks great man!! I like the fact that you experimented before coming up with the final design.


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> Looks great man!! I like the fact that you experimented before coming up with the final design.


Thanks Jim! Mark's original thought was to have them sunk down further to get them as far physically to the outside and forward as possible. With the towels for support, the sound just wasn't there - too much of the wave was being blocked. Once he raised them up a bit to about their current position, the sound was full and focused. A big part of his intent was to get them pointed at the same aiming point as the tweets, and that was accomplished. I'm starting over with the tune, and the car is sounding pretty good to my ears with just crossovers and levels


----------



## bertholomey

I haven't posted anything in this thread for awhile, but an update will be coming soon. Nothing is happening on the exterior until I get new wheels.

I parked under a pine yesterday and discovered that it shared some of its sap on my car - I guess it was in the giving spirit, being Christmas and all. I totally didn't think it would be doing that kind of thing this time of year. 

So.....I gave the car a wash when I got home today - certainly helped that it was 60 degrees outside. While washing.....we had a wonderful sun set, so I grabbed the camera.


----------



## Kevin K

Very neat pic's. Car looks like a still lake with those reflections.


----------



## Coppertone

Such a beautiful car, I sat in one last week. Sadly I got stuck and was asked by the dealership not to come back lol.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Looks great Jason! Nice shots!



Coppertone said:


> Such a beautiful car, I sat in one last week. Sadly I got stuck and was asked by the dealership not to come back lol.


Whatttt??


----------



## Coppertone

Lol well let me explain, I am 6'2 and weigh 275lbs so basically a football player build. I got in barely, and it took two guys pulling to get me out. Manager was a little annoyed that I even attempted to enter the vehicle. Words were exchanged, and I was asked not to return. 

So while I was in it, I found it to be a very nice car. By the way in that one, there were power seat adjustments, but it said on the sticker that it was a limited ? Do they not have power drivers seat ?


----------



## REGULARCAB

Sigh, my truck used to be that shiny, when I was single. Nice pics!


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. A lot of things were shiny when we were all single lol..


----------



## bertholomey

Coppertone said:


> Such a beautiful car, I sat in one last week. Sadly I got stuck and was asked by the dealership not to come back lol.


That is awesome! I need to post the pic of Al posing by my car after he gingerly extracted himself


----------



## bertholomey

No power seats.....I would imagine it was either a cost decision, a weight decision, or a decision to use low tech in line with the stripped down race car thing. About my only complaint - I liked having preset memory in my BMW - one for demo and one for driving to go with DSP presets


----------



## Coppertone

Well I wear a size 48 waist pant and I can assure you those seats were not made for MY seat lol.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Lol. Funny story! Power seats must be new for 2014.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> That is awesome! I need to post the pic of Al posing by my car after he gingerly extracted himself


He wasn't happy about me making him pose next to the car. The first time he got in, I had the seat all the way up........his chin was on his chest. The next few times.......the seat was all the way down........much better!


----------



## Coppertone

Ok lol, he's got me beat I guess there's a certain way that you must enter and exit these vehicles. While I was stuck in it I looked around and saw that there's actually rear seats in there. Wow was all I could think as I waited for the jaws of life to extract me.


----------



## n_olympios

3 friends took one from Athens Greece back to Toyota's EU headquarters in Belgium. All three are 1.85m or taller and only one of them is really skinny. The rear seats were a challenge, at most times.


----------



## captainobvious

Rear seats? What rear seats? 



Yeah, I'm 6'2" and weigh in a little less than our buddy Al  When I get in it still feels like I'm almost sitting on the floor. The seats sit very low to the ground so that makes it much more difficult. I will say this though, there is plenty of legroom for the driver and those seats go really far back. Totally unlike the BMW Z4 which feels like your smashed in there.


----------



## bertholomey

Funny......when I took my first 20 minute test drive in an FRS, the sales person insisted that my wife sit up front with me. My wife fully expected to wait at the dealership until we got back. The sales lady actually climbed in the back......kind of sprawled across the seats. Of course this effectively showed that the rear seat was only window dressing.

I guess she knew she needed the 'decision maker' in the car if there was any hope of making a sale


----------



## n_olympios

In all fairness, they never marketed it as a 4-seat coupe; instead they use the "2+2" term, meaning 2 full size seats at the front and 2 cushions for midgets/8year-olds at the back.


----------



## bertholomey

You are exactly right - I had seen that 2+2 designation before, but it was when I was researching this car that I found out what that means. It does add a bit more functionality to the car - in a real pinch, one can move the front seats up and someone can struggle into the back - couldn't do that if there was just a high shelf in there. The way they did the seats, there wasn't a lot of weight added.


----------



## slade1274

Loophole with insurance companies to save a few bucks. Be thankful for their presence regardless of functionality.


----------



## eddieg

This one is for all BRZ enthusiasts out there! 

And for every kid that loves his father...






It is a beautiful thing how the Japanese can aim straight to the heart without even knowing what they are saying.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> This one is for all BRZ enthusiasts out there!
> 
> And for every kid that loves his father...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful thing how the Japanese can aim straight to the heart without *Most of us* even knowing what they are saying.


Thanks Eddie!

I fixed that quote for you  This was one of those videos I stumbled across on FT86 Forum while I was obsessing and plotting on how I was going to sell it to my wife. It does warm the heart because I know I have had this opportunity (albeit without showing up at the house with a beautiful Japanese girl on my arm), with my Dad admiring my car and taking it for a spirited drive with me hanging on white knuckled. 

Interesting tidbit......If memory serves.......it seemed there was a bit of controversy when guys saw this video as to the amount of engine noise that was perceived within the cabin and whether there was a resonator or some type of mechanism that piped in engine noise into the cabin. 

The following video was another one that really got my interest in the car going - I watched it many times.......






Stay tuned......the mad scientist has the car this week for the sub install, and there is a certain something coming in the post this week that will replace something installed (mums the word if you know what it is ).


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I fixed that quote for you  This was one of those videos I stumbled across on FT86 Forum while I was obsessing and plotting on how I was going to sell it to my wife. It does warm the heart because I know I have had this opportunity (albeit without showing up at the house with a beautiful Japanese girl on my arm), with my Dad admiring my car and taking it for a spirited drive with me hanging on white knuckled.


All I can think of is


> I are disappoint


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## papasin

mums


----------



## Deadpool_25

That was a fun watch, Jason. I hadn't seen that. Hmm...sub install and... I wonder what else is in store...


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Stay tuned......the mad scientist has the car this week for the sub install, and there is a certain something coming in the post this week that will replace something installed (mums the word if you know what it is ).



You motorboatin' son of a...  That "new addition" is badass and I'll be excited to get a chance to hear the BRZ again after all of this awesome work.

Great video of the BRZ tour of Japan. I enjoyed that one


----------



## Deadpool_25

Clearly, I will need to book a flight out to NC for a listening tour. There are a bunch of vehicles out there I really want to check out.


----------



## bertholomey

January 18th my friend - may have 20+ cars there 

I heard you are a fan of 'up front bass'


----------



## Deadpool_25

Lol. Maybe in the spring. And yeah that 10 is great. I'm rethinking my "need" for more subs now.


----------



## Golden Ear

bertholomey said:


> I heard you are a fan of 'up front bass'


New upfront sub?


----------



## bertholomey

As we speak.......Kevin is enjoying my former JL 10


----------



## eddieg

Can't wait to see it for my self! 

That video you just posted made me want a Subaru! 

I don't feel like I want one now, I feel that I NEED a Subaru 

Well I've got my Toyo, thought about replacing it about 2-3 years with a nice Volvo or a Merc but I must face reality - I am a Japanese car guy :thumbsup:


----------



## claydo

Jason, you know this is gonna start the guessing games......lol, ill go first. I'm guessing sub swap to the same location, because I know you've reply liked the front sub......knowing its glowing reviews, and its documented low end extension in small boxes.....I'm gonna go with this......
Carbon C10 XL | Illusion Audio


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Jason, you know this is gonna start the guessing games......lol, ill go first. I'm guessing sub swap to the same location, because I know you've reply liked the front sub......knowing its glowing reviews, and its documented low end extension in small boxes.....I'm gonna go with this......
> Carbon C10 XL | Illusion Audio


That sub is certainly getting a lot of well deserved LOVE.......but no.


----------



## claydo

Ok.....I bombed on the sub.....how about the other big equipment replacement. I know you have a habit of owning the gear I lust over.....lol. Right now there's nothing that gets me drooling quite like this........
Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS D7XIII CD Transporter Brand New | eBay


----------



## papasin

Strike 2. Can I take a guess? 

Happy New Year!


----------



## bertholomey

I know, right? I had to keep away from Jim's (Big Red) thread after he posted that awesome head unit.


----------



## captainobvious

Replacing that Thesis front stage with some nice Vifas?


----------



## claydo

Dammit Jay, yer killing me over hear......we gonna have to wait for the meet? Thesis for vifa, huh capn.....lol the front stage would be my last guess.......but, I could be wrong. Since I'm 0 for 2 I think ill stop guessing!


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> As we speak.......Kevin is enjoying my former JL 10


Yes, I am enjoying it!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Replacing that Thesis front stage with some nice Vifas?


Vifas ROCK!


----------



## bertholomey

I'll give a little hint......the surprise will alter the aesthetics......


----------



## DBlevel

Can't wait to see what the surprise is!


----------



## OgreDave

If you can find a way to fit a 12 up there .. my wallet is going to hurt some more


----------



## bertholomey

OgreDave said:


> If you can find a way to fit a 12 up there .. my wallet is going to hurt some more


In progress......


----------



## eddieg

At first I thougt it is a legendary Phase Aliante 10" but the dustcap should not be black! 

I think I know but should I?

By the way, you can still order a hand made Aliante today by the company who bought out phase Linear - another German brand named Mac-Audio for as much as I recall but the price is insane! 

Don't remember if they bought the whole company or just specific production lines though. 

https://www.google.co.il/search?bav...subwoofer#hl=iw&q=phase+aliante&tbm=isch&um=1


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> At first I thougt it is a legendary Phase Aliante 10" but the dustcap should not be black!
> 
> I think I know but should I?
> 
> By the way, you can still order a hand made Aliante today by the company who bought out phase Linear - another German brand named Mac-Audio for as much as I recall but the price is insane!
> 
> Don't remember if they bought the whole company or just specific production lines though.
> 
> https://www.google.co.il/search?bav...subwoofer#hl=iw&q=phase+aliante&tbm=isch&um=1


Close! The Phase Aliante is an amazing driver from what I have heard people say. No, this is a Stereo Integrity, mkIV BM 

SI BM Review

Mark is working on the install


----------



## Golden Ear

OgreDave said:


> If you can find a way to fit a 12 up there .. my wallet is going to hurt some more


Poor Dave, looks like thats what Jason is doing:laugh:


----------



## Deadpool_25

OgreDave said:


> If you can find a way to fit a 12 up there .. my wallet is going to hurt some more


That's what _she_ said.


----------



## bertholomey

Deadpool_25 said:


> That's what _she_ said.


Well Played!


----------



## eddieg

Yeap!

I know it is a SI

We had a local member trying it and sadly his review was not very fond of the results yet I find it hard to believe that he really try to get the SI and drive it to its full potential like the reviews promised.

Edited! 

Did not notice you already provided a review!!! I knew I missed something out, SORRY

I will read it and if it is that good it might just be my next sub as I thought of it a while ago.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Yeap!
> 
> I know it is a SI
> 
> We had a local member trying it and sadly his review was not very fond of the results yet I find it hard to believe that he really try to get the SI and drive it to its full potential like the reviews promised.
> 
> Have you had the chance to listen to it or is it a gamble?


Well.....I'm very surprised that fella had a negative review of the BM......without knowing the listening parameters and his expectations......hard to validate or refute his review. 

But.....I can say that I have listened to it for several weeks, and I really like the sound of this sub. 

If you click the link here: The Start of My SI BM Review You will see that I have listened to it and a couple of my friends have listened to it.



I'm looking forward to hearing it in the proper enclosure, permanently installed. BTW - that thumb drive is being shipped today


----------



## DBlevel

Just checking in on the progress 

I know I can't wait


----------



## eddieg

bertholomey said:


> Well.....I'm very surprised that fella had a negative review of the BM......without knowing the listening parameters and his expectations......hard to validate or refute his review.
> 
> But.....I can say that I have listened to it for several weeks, and I really like the sound of this sub.
> 
> If you click the link here: The Start of My SI BM Review You will see that I have listened to it and a couple of my friends have listened to it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing it in the proper enclosure, permanently installed. BTW - that thumb drive is being shipped today


Thank you thank you thank you 

I will definitely give you're review a good read out tomorrow and am considering doing the same type of install in my car eventually.

As I am giving a very low budget for the hobby per month I am currently working on heaving the CDT ES 02's pods done based on RAM mounts but it will take me at least two months to have it done.

Then I will try to replace my L6's with L8,s which is no simple task and if I will find that indeed I don't want don't need the L1R2 tweeters then I will finally make my plans on a new sub  

By the way the DD I am using now is surprisingly good, in fact, I had a Seas SW300i Lotus which I did not like as well as I like this entry level DD and it is a 8 inch

The best sounding sub I,ve had and as well my favorite up till now is the Aura NSX series 

I had the n513 but had to replace it as the enclosure volume was just too demanding at that time , wanted to upgrade to the 7 series but they stoped making them and the new ones not only expensive but still, enclosure volumes which are no good for me.

If you ever get the chance to listen to one of these Aura's I urge you to do so.

The Aliante was always on my wish list and the SI seems to be the best candidate indeed!

Someday...


----------



## captainobvious

Is the SI the "aesthetic" upgrade?


----------



## bertholomey

I'm hoping it will be an audible upgrade 

An aesthetic update will be at the end of next week. 

Another audible update may be completed this weekend 

The Surprise arrived today.......


----------



## thehatedguy

Keeping Mark busy?


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> Keeping Mark busy?


The girls want new shoes


----------



## thehatedguy

They are getting that age I guess and being a single dad...feel for the guy.



But that doesn't stop me from busting his balls when I can. That reminds me, I haven't called him a hack in a while.


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> They are getting that age I guess and being a single dad...feel for the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't stop me from busting his balls when I can. That reminds me, I haven't called him a hack in a while.


I think he has been missing that


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> The girls want new shoes





thehatedguy said:


> They are getting that age I guess and being a single dad...feel for the guy.
> 
> But that doesn't stop me from busting his balls when I can. That reminds me, I haven't called him a hack in a while.


Actually.......I was just being snarky with my initial response. 

I am keeping him busy.....it started with just the pillars, and I was so pleased with the results and with the way he completed the work that I wanted him to do an additional piece, and an additional piece, and an........also, he is a really fun character - with logistics the way they are, the only way I can really hang out with him is if I give him more work to do


----------



## captainobvious

Yeah Mark is a very busy man these days. I'm happy for him that he's keeping busy and (hopefully) making some money. I'll be very happy to give him some additional business as well pretty soon.


----------



## thehatedguy

I know I know.

And if I was balling like you guys, I would help the twin's shoe situation too .

Next time you talk to him, Winslow said that Danny Craig was a better installer than he was . He'll appreciate it lol. Oh, and ask where he gets his 4 grit sand paper at (yes, 4 grit).


----------



## captainobvious

thehatedguy said:


> I know I know.
> 
> And if I was balling like you guys, I would help the twin's shoe situation too .
> 
> Next time you talk to him, Winslow said that* Danny Craig *was a better installer than he was . He'll appreciate it lol. Oh, and ask where he gets his 4 grit sand paper at (yes, 4 grit).












"Son of a *****! Is that 4 grit I see Worrell using?? This is madness."







.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> "Son of a *****! Is that 4 grit I see Worrell using?? This is madness."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

He'll get a kick out of it. When you mention Danny, ask Mark about the pipe installation technique he learned from him.


----------



## bertholomey

A small update to precede the bigger update 

You have already seen the 'surprise'










When the 'surprise' was opened, this is what it revealed......










An Amp! 

Preparing for the bench test listening



















Outer box










Inside










Mosconi / Gladen A Class amplifier. I was sent a text by a good friend (and bad influence - of course - this is in jest ) alerting me that one of these beauties had recently become available. I told him I didn't need it.......resisted looking at the post for a couple days......then I started to conspire how to make it mine. I was very fortunate to find a great local fella who was interested in purchasing a couple items from me that allowed me to fund this amplifier. This amplifier will replace the AS 100.4 that I had bridged on the 3" mid range drivers. For those who may be interested, I went from 325 watts x 2 to 100 watts x 2.........and with my ears........there is no need to change the levels in the Head Unit. 




























I started the listening with the Audible Physics RAM speakers on my desk - tough when the amp was connected directly to the CD player - no volume control because the gain was all the way down, and the direct drive was not engaged. I was able to hook the RCA into the pre-out of the Peachtree which gave me volume control. I hooked the amp to my B&W book shelf drivers with the direct drive engaged.......WOW! this amp is so powerful!!!! These speakers are a bit hard to drive with my Sony ES receiver, but the Class A had no problem driving them to incredible levels - and they sounded better than I have ever heard them. 










Beauty shot 










Of course, I had the idea next to try the amp connected to the Aerial Model 6 towers that I am borrowing from my friend John. 

Aerial Acoustics - Model 6














































Again, I was extremely pleased with the ability of this amplifier to drive these towers to amazing volume levels with perfect control. Incredible sound quality!

Ok.....now the car......I drove down to Charlotte on Saturday to pick up the BRZ and the sub enclosure. While I was there, we tossed in the new amp and pulled the 100.4 out. 

We needed a new 'platform' to place the amp because it is a little larger than the 100.4










'Finished' shot










BTW - the amp sounds good in my car  I am very happy with the update.

I'm planning on doing a couple things with this set up. 
1) I need to make a decision about the appearance of the 3 amps. I have a few options that I am pursuing. 

2) I would like Mark to build a new amp rack.......one that will allow me to put the spare back in the car 

Stay tuned!


----------



## bertholomey

This is what's coming up next


----------



## REGULARCAB

God those are sexy amps.


----------



## slade1274

Remember to have Mark build the rack so that it will fit three Class A Mosconis down the road- 'cause we all know it will get there.


----------



## ErinH

Looks like good times. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

slade1274 said:


> Remember to have Mark build the rack so that it will fit three Class A Mosconis down the road- 'cause we all know it will get there.



I believe Jason may Have been bitten by the upgraditis bug. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk

Man that is a beautiful amp! I just bought new AS amps, so I'm excited to get my build started!


----------



## Notloudenuf

slade1274 said:


> Remember to have Mark build the rack so that it will fit three Class A Mosconis down the road- 'cause we all know it will get there.


^ This.


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Remember to have Mark build the rack so that it will fit three Class A Mosconis down the road- 'cause we all know it will get there.



Well played, sir. 



bikinpunk said:


> I believe Jason may Have been bitten by the upgraditis bug.



Trying to out run it - keeps bitin' me on the butt ?


----------



## papasin

slade1274 said:


> Remember to have Mark build the rack so that it will fit three Class A Mosconis down the road- 'cause we all know it will get there.



I guess this site is just full of bad influences.


----------



## Golden Ear

Nice upgrade! The carbon fiber looks good on the amp. You gonna make them all match?


----------



## captainobvious

Hah, that's the first thing I texted him when I knew what it was... 

Better start making space for the other two Class A's...


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> Nice upgrade! The carbon fiber looks good on the amp. You gonna make them all match?


That is one of the options



captainobvious said:


> Hah, that's the first thing I texted him when I knew what it was...
> 
> Better start making space for the other two Class A's...


Oh, look - one of the other bad influences


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> That is one of the options
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look - one of the other bad influences


Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## Deadpool_25

captainobvious said:


> Hah, that's the first thing I texted him when I knew what it was...
> 
> Better start making space for the other two Class A's...


Word.


----------



## quality_sound

The Class A is in the mids??? I'm in agreeance with some of the other guys. You need more Class A in your life. I may be moving up from the ASs to the As as well. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## DBlevel

bertholomey said:


> Trying to out run it - keeps bitin' me on the butt ?



Well try not to run too fast, I could use another 100.4


----------



## bertholomey

DBlevel said:


> Well try not to run too fast, I could use another 100.4



You are being added to the influences list ?


----------



## eddieg

That is one good looking and good sounding AMP for that I am sure of! 

And the sub install went out smooth. 


This is how I precept class A - as for most I know it is constantly on and it is amplifying both sides of the sound wave (upper and lower) in appose to A/B which each time amps only a single side and the other one is actually turned off at that moment. 

Let's put aside for a moment the thd discussions and work temp heat and simply look at it as if a class A is simply always ON. 

But the way I see it is that you actually get double the amp on the same watts - and I know that I am going to be kicked ass for saying this 

But it explains how come a 100watt amp at class A  (OMG It just occurred to me this is 100RMS at class A) would be so strong - in my opinion it is equivalent to a 200RMS A/B class amp in real life results - is it really? I don't know but it always feels that way with class A amps or high current amps.


But whether I am wrong or right or maybe a bit of both - I wish to suggest the following (not knowing if it was done already or not so I will be very apologetic) -

1. Check out the temperature at your trunk after a few minutes of work.

You may find out that you need additional cooling, on some of the class A amps we boiled omelets :laugh:

2. If you don't yet have a voltmeter with volt drop alert installed - this is a good time to install one! (int the car, not ontop of the battery -something you can always see and listen if it beeps)

3. Mind the voltage drop when you are at neutral - make sure this is not causing a problem here. 

4. you may also consider to install something that comes out of the CAR-PC arena on your remote relay line which is called a shutdown controller 

This one I think would not be suitable but it brings out the idea: 

Micro Shutdown Controller

I'm quite sure there are types that allow you to run them on "stupid" mode relay that would simply cut off the power supply to your remote devices in case the voltage drops beneath a certain level. (check if your DSP has this option on its remote line)

Not sure if the PAC-7 can do that or not but you get the idea - would recommend to consult the local installer if something like that was not yet done. 

(it can also be built with products such as the Arduino or fusion brain quite easily)

P.S just finished backing up the thumb drive and will start compressing it via the following days.


----------



## n_olympios

Nice write-up. Too bad it's partly irrelevant as the ClassA switches to A/B after the first 30W. 

It's such a sexy amp though, and definitely worth a listen. Congrats on your purchase, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## bertholomey

I was going to mention that - the Class A threshold is 30 watts. 

Those are good points Eddie about the temperature. My friend Richard has had the Mos A Class in his car for a while, and though it gets warm / hot - he has had no issues / problems with it. 

I thought it was interesting - it got very warm sitting on my desk pushing the RAMS, B&Ws, and the Aerial 6's......but after 45 minutes of hard listening in the car, I was surprised to find the amp barely warm to the touch. I didn't spend any time dwelling on it - didn't even touch the other amps to see how they felt - but I wonder if it has more to do with the power supply on my desk (55 amp device) vs the load it was pushing (as I incorrectly surmised and Mark corrected me). 

My deck has a voltage readout on it - I need to confirm the reading - but it is fairly accurate. I have a good battery that keeps a decent voltage load for good period of time - I haven't seen the voltage drop considerably using the A Class - it doesn't seem to be dropping like a rock - maybe dropping slightly faster than the 100.4.


----------



## n_olympios

To be totally honest, I'm still not convinced it works in pure class A, even though its fuse rating is quite high (80A). My belief is it uses a high-biased class A/B circuit and then reverts to normal A/B at the 30W point. Reasons for this thinking are simple: pure class A is way too non-efficient to use in a car, what with the low voltage and small space available. Not to mention that heat dissipation does become an issue, especially when Mosconi's heatsinks are not the most efficient out there. 

Please don't let me be misunderstood (Eric Burdon), I'm not dissing the amp; it's a highly capable amp, one of the best out there. I'm just saying that pure class A is very difficult to implement - safely - in a car amplifier.


----------



## quality_sound

To my knowledge, no one has ever made a true, pure class A car amp. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

No - I totally get what you are saying. If we were talking about this amplifier......HSS Fidelity, then there may be some room for discussion IMHO. But you are probably 100% correct with how the Mosconi operates.

I'm certainly enjoying the way it is driving my Mid Range speakers, and that is what counts at the end of the day


----------



## thehatedguy

Aside from the HSS...I am coming up blank. The old Pioneer ODR A2 (or A1, whichever was the 15x2 one) for whatever reason in the owner's manual said only to run one in your car if you didn't have a really upgraded charging system. But even then, it didn't have the heatsink to really cool 30 watts of class A- I had a couple of those. My Monolithics run HOT, but they don't stay in Class A the whole time. Even the Tru Technology Class A left class A after a certain power level, so did the Genesis DMA.

So yeah, I can't think of one...but there will be one from a small company somewhere if BFE that is pure class A.


----------



## casey

Is it bad that I guessed that you were getting a Class A when Russ told me he was getting an amp from you? 

I think youre a bad influence on him as well Jason. I think he needs a full mosconi amp layot


----------



## derickveliz

*Having the Sub up front it's an incredible experience that I would do again.

Have Fun! 

D.*


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> My friend Richard has had the Mos A Class in his car for a while, and though it gets warm / hot - he has had no issues / problems with it.



Confirmed. I have the Mosconi A-class in my spare tire well along side a Mosconi Zero3 for over a year now with no issues.










I have contemplated adding additional ventilation but have not had a need for it. The H800 is right next to these amps, and provides back to the RUX in my center console both a temperature read out and a V readout. Neither number has "alarmed" me to the point of wanting to change the configuration or setup or adding fans.

Now, disclaimer could be the fact that the temperature in Northern CA is mild compared to others around the country, but we get a few hot days . I will say I have driven for long distances (400+ miles) while playing the system at moderate levels with a packed trunk and while it did get warm/hot, never have I had a problem with these amps. About 5 mo ago, I added a second Zero3 tucked away between my sub enclosure and my rear seats. A single AGM Group 34 powers these guys and Big3 done and all is well. Enjoy the A-class Jason as I have no complaints.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah regardless it is a sweet amp.


----------



## eddieg

bertholomey said:


> I was going to mention that - the Class A threshold is 30 watts.
> 
> Those are good points Eddie about the temperature. My friend Richard has had the Mos A Class in his car for a while, and though it gets warm / hot - he has had no issues / problems with it.
> 
> I thought it was interesting - it got very warm sitting on my desk pushing the RAMS, B&Ws, and the Aerial 6's......but after 45 minutes of hard listening in the car, I was surprised to find the amp barely warm to the touch. I didn't spend any time dwelling on it - didn't even touch the other amps to see how they felt - but I wonder if it has more to do with the power supply on my desk (55 amp device) vs the load it was pushing (as I incorrectly surmised and Mark corrected me).
> 
> My deck has a voltage readout on it - I need to confirm the reading - but it is fairly accurate. I have a good battery that keeps a decent voltage load for good period of time - I haven't seen the voltage drop considerably using the A Class - it doesn't seem to be dropping like a rock - maybe dropping slightly faster than the 100.4.


Ah I see.

Just a note though, make sure what are the expected working temp range for you're gear.

YHD may rise a bit and life cycle may be shortened but if it is a good design which I'm certain it is, the vendor probably took it in concideration from the first place.

Out here it can get seriously hot, in the summer without cooling, no go.


----------



## bertholomey

I think Nick was just helping me with the temptation to buy 1 or 2 more of these. If they are merely fancier AB amps, then no need to replace my tweeter or mid bass amp ? J/K. 

I do appreciate the affects (or is it effects Ryan?) of psychoacoustics - and if I have 'Class A' in my mind, it will sound better than the amp that was driving the mid range drivers previously.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I think Nick was just helping me with the temptation to buy 1 or 2 more of these. If they are merely fancier AB amps, then no need to replace my tweeter or mid bass amp &#55357;&#56841; J/K.
> 
> I do appreciate the affects (or is it effects Ryan?) of psychoacoustics - and if I have 'Class A' in my mind, it will sound better than the amp that was driving the mid range drivers previously.


Hmmm...perhaps you need to take a drive on up for my amplifier AB blind tests to hear the differences (if there are any) for yourself...??


----------



## casey

captainobvious said:


> Hmmm...perhaps you need to take a drive on up for my amplifier AB blind tests to hear the differences (if there are any) for yourself...??


edit just replied in your amp thread so i wont clutter this thread!


----------



## TREOSOLS

Winslow, you are without a doubt my favorite hater


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> I think youre a bad influence on him as well Jason. I think he needs a full mosconi amp layot


^^^^^^this


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> Is it bad that I guessed that you were getting a Class A when Russ told me he was getting an amp from you?
> 
> I think youre a bad influence on him as well Jason. I think he needs a full mosconi amp layot





DBlevel said:


> ^^^^^^this


We are mutually supporting our love of this hobby 



captainobvious said:


> Hmmm...perhaps you need to take a drive on up for my amplifier AB blind tests to hear the differences (if there are any) for yourself...??


That would be some serious fun!


----------



## bertholomey

TREOSOLS said:


> Winslow, you are without a doubt my favorite *hated guy*





derickveliz said:


> *Having the Sub up front it's an incredible experience that I would do again.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> D.*


This is a good segue - thanks Derrick!

Some of you who have been watching this onward marching (think weary soldiers staggering down the road) thread will know that I had two 12" Ascendent Audio IB subs installed originally. I liked the sound of the subs - no issues with them, and I had been a fan of IB set ups for a while. 

I was given the opportunity to test an Illusion Audio C12 sub, and I ended up putting it in the floorboard.....and I liked it! Then I was trying to figure out a way to put the 10" Onyx sub in the front and maintain the two 12's IB in the back. Well, that didn't work, but a JL TW3 10" sub did! 

I was then convinced that there may be benefits seen / heard by running only the up front sub. I had Mark remove the IB wall - reducing the weight of the equipment by 60 pounds. Though I really liked the sound of the JL sub, and it was a true performer, there were times that I pined for some of the lower bass tones.......I continuously explained that most of my music didn't have a large amount of information below what the JL was producing, but I got to the point I didn't believe myself any more. 

Then......I was given the opportunity to evaluate the performance of the new Stereo Integrity mkIV BM. I received the sub in a temporary box that was admittedly larger than the recommended size. I still liked the way it sounded.....and the more I listened to it.......the more I liked it. I wanted to put it in the right sized box so that it could be properly evaluated. I approached Mark Worrell about it.........and he said he would have to roll up his sleeves on this one.....it might give him a challenge. Fortunately for me, he was up for the challenge! Driving down to get the enclosure put in the car, he told me that he hasn't been this excited and pleased with an enclosure he has built in years. Wow! That was incredibly cool to hear! Ok, enough of my chatter - you guys are totally caught up. Pics right.......


----------



## thehatedguy

love you too trell worell. if any close to me is going to the amp test, you can take my modded hss.


----------



## bertholomey

First some car pics.......

This lovely lady was in the shop the last time I was there














































This awesome machine has been my transport for the last couple weeks.......runnin' the rubber right off the tires!










I thought this Lotus was breathtaking when I saw it at the airport.......would love to drive this!





































We were dropping off my Dad's car in Roanoke VA at this German shop......nearly a museum inside!



















Nice E class





































Dad said the last time he was at this shop / dealer - this green one was in a million pieces 


















































































And then the new



















Now, this was another one that was amazing to behold





































And then, when I was at Mark's on Saturday, this beast was in the shop. This thing made me actually take a step back and evaluate my enjoyment of small, light driver's cars. This thing was amazing in person!














































I hope you enjoyed that small collection!


----------



## bertholomey

Let's start with a little info on the sub:

Stereo Integrity mkIV BM

Here are the parameters for the BM mkIV 12" shallow subwoofer:

Re: 6.26
Fs: 19 Hz
Qes: 0.54
Qms: 7.97
Qts: 0.50
Le: 3.97
Sd: 453.7 cm^2
Vas: 71.3 liters
BL: 19.9
Mms: 287.5
Xmax: 14mm
Xsus: 19mm
SPL: 82 dB (1W/1M)

12" subwoofer 
3.2" mounting depth
*10" diameter nomex spider
14mm Xmax
2.5" diameter, 8 layer copper voice coil
Dual 4 Ohm
450 watts power handling
Flat aluminum diaphragm
Custom tooling of virtually every part
10 ring neo magnet cluster
0.5-0.6 ft^3 sealed enclosure requirement

*Without mounting gasket, depth is 3.4"

Now....the pics




























This is the box I received the sub in:










I tried to put it in a similarly sized (awesome) box that Mark had built, but the basket made it impossible without trimming out the opening of the enclosure. I wanted to get it in this box for when I took the sub down to Erin's G2G this past Fall. 










Just couldn't get it to seat:










So this is how I was doing a lot of my initial listening......sounded like it had a lot of potential to me. Mark had some criticisms about the sound - because of the box size and because it was just firing up into nothing, but he felt it had potential. 










This is the first pic that Mark sent me.....with a caption 'Oh My!' This was going to be a challenge to get a 12" subwoofer in a 0.5 cu ft enclosure mounted under the dash that won't take up any more foot space.










Well, this was a hard one to build.....primarily due to the challenges of the recent polar vortex that decided to strike right when I needed to have my subwoofer built.....how dare it! There was some challenges with heating and equipment availability (apparently fiberglass doesn't want to cure at 43F) - Mark was eventually able to overcome these set backs, but it caused some incredibly long, frustrating hours. Here are a couple early pics:


















































































Lined with Road Kill for GP










Stuffed and wired










This is basically what I saw when I arrived on Saturday.......I was pumped!!!




























He asked me to pick it up and carry it over to the other side of the shop to blow it off with the air hose - I nearly threw it to the ceiling - it weighed HALF of what I thought it would weigh. We looked for a scale, but none could be found. We guessed the enclosure + sub was about 25 pounds.....at the most. I think Mark said (please correct me if wrong) he layed up 9 layers of 1.5 ounce mat - the thing is strong!!! From what I remember, it is about half the weight of the JL enclosure - it had a lot more MDF in it's construction. 

Of course.....perfect fit. The total increase in distance from the fire wall (or loss of foot space) was less than 3/4" from what the JL enclosure was - I thought that was amazing!



















Next step was creating the beauty panel. Again, Mark had a concept in his head that he tried to communicate to me.......I didn't get it. Really cool though to see it put together right in front of me. He joined two pieces of wood....fiberglassed the joint for strength.....added some cleats for strength.......and then covered it to match the interior of the vehicle. He did this in about an hour......very cool.





































At one point, he was talking about something, and then he flipped this thing around and I got a look at the front.....I just stopped in mid-sentence 



















I apparently didn't get a pic of the back side - he covered it with carpet, so that the mdf is not seen.

Dirty test fit










Some finished pics I took yesterday after I cleaned up the car. 









































































Last one!


----------



## claydo

A 12 in that floorboard........looks awesome Jason....can't wait to give it a listen. This thing has been through an onslaught of changes since I heard it last!


----------



## decibelle

Ooh, shiny! That looks incredible Jason. Can't wait to hear it soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## REGULARCAB

Beautiful!


----------



## strakele

Man I leave DIYMA for a few weeks and come back and this is the first thing I see. 

Awesome J. Sure wish I could hear it.


----------



## decibelle

strakele said:


> Man I leave DIYMA for a few weeks and come back and this is the first thing I see.
> 
> Awesome J. Sure wish I could hear it.


I'll be sure to tell you all about it  

Careful Gray, looks like you've got some serious front-sub competition now.


----------



## casey

WOW.


----------



## strakele

millerlyte said:


> I'll be sure to tell you all about it
> 
> Careful Gray, looks like you've got some serious front-sub competition now.


I know right? I'd love to be able to compare what I'm sure is one of the best shallow 12's available to my high output full size 10. Should be interesting for sure.

Glad you're enjoying the car and making seemingly endless improvements Jason.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks everyone - It is fortunate that I'll be able to 'show off' Mark's fabrication skills and Nick's new offering Kendal's meet this Saturday. I think some will be surprised at what a single 12 can accomplish.


----------



## claydo

Just out of curiosity, did the upward firing orientation of the 10 and now 12 require any new sound deadening? I know that on gravel roads ( my driveway) the area behind my dash is a major rattle trap. I've often thought real bass output in that area of my car could begin a major rattle quest!


----------



## bertholomey

So far so good. This may change in the future. I am developing new (and yucky) rattles in my doors that are causing sleepless nights.


----------



## claydo

I can relate to the door rattle ordeal, every since my midbass upgrade, its been a constant uphill battle. New ones appear almost weekly.......I've been avoiding upright bass tracks for a while now...lol.


----------



## papasin

Door rattles drive me nuts. BigRed's sig should be etched in stone.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> So far so good. This may change in the future. I am developing new (and yucky) rattles in my doors that are causing sleepless nights.


the cold certainly doesn't help. I say wait it out until Spring. 


BTW, that install looks AMAZING. I would have no clue there's a sub there. Heck, I know there is and I can't even tell.


----------



## DBlevel

I know I can't wait to finally get a demo!

Looks great!


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> the cold certainly doesn't help. I say wait it out until Spring.
> 
> 
> BTW, that install looks AMAZING. I would have no clue there's a sub there. Heck, I know there is and I can't even tell.


I think that is the highest praise that Mark could garner from this install - Thanks Erin!

If someone slipped into the driver's seat and knew nothing of the system - especially in low light situations - they will likely never know the sub is tucked under the glove box. Even if they suspected, I think they would be surprised that it is a 12".......the sound might clue them in though


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> If someone slipped into the *driver's seat* and knew nothing of the system - especially in low light situations - they will likely never know the sub is tucked under the glove box.


The passenger seat on the other hand.......


----------



## Golden Ear

Very nice! Have you done any tuning yet? Most importantly, how's it sound?! When I see a sub facing up at the glovebox like that I instantly think of the glovebox or it's contents rattling. Is that an issue at all? Where do you hear the bass? Sorry for the 20.questions, just very curious


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> The passenger seat on the other hand.......


And that is why my wife refuses to ride in this car anymore  .........her loss


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> And that is why my wife refuses to ride in this car anymore  .........her loss



Win, win! 

J/K.


----------



## minibox

Getting some new vinyl in this week with digital copies included. Can't wait to hear them in the BRZ next week!!


----------



## bertholomey

minibox said:


> Getting some new vinyl in this week with digital copies included. Can't wait to hear them in the BRZ next week!!


Just give me a call my friend!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Great, now I have to commission my new sub enclosure from Mark. YOU are the bad influence!


----------



## bertholomey

Now I feel all icky inside.......☺


----------



## captainobvious

I know how to make all parties involved feel better... Send all of the Mosconi's up my way


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I know how to make all parties involved feel better... Send all of the Mosconi's up my way



Boxing them all up as we speak.....I'll PM the tracking number.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Boxing them all up as we speak.....I'll PM the tracking number.


Well while you're giving stuff away. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> Very nice! Have you done any tuning yet? Most importantly, how's it sound?! When I see a sub facing up at the glovebox like that I instantly think of the glovebox or it's contents rattling. Is that an issue at all? Where do you hear the bass? Sorry for the 20.questions, just very curious



I haven't passed this over - I've been flying today, so I'll likely answer tomorrow 

Ok - a quick reply 

On the way to Salisbury today, I listened to this entire album, and I was extremely excited by what I was hearing!






I haven't had time to do any tuning on it, but I'm not sure it will need much if anything. I have been trying to lock down the crossover point / slope / polarity - and I think I got it on the drive this morning.......at least for what I could discern while driving at 77mph with this particular album :roll eyes:

The bass was deep, articulate, and authoritative. When I adjusted the crossover, the bass was locked in above the dash - kick drum and bass guitar were very well defined with great impact - in the center of the soundstage. Again, I was absolutely thrilled with the sound. I'm getting a lot better low range than I did with the JL 10" (no surprise), and I believe I'm getting much better low range than I did with the dual 12's IB. 

A few of the differences that I'm experiencing with the new sub install......

1) better sound in every way versus the speaker in the old box sitting in the footwell (not bolted to the car) facing straight up into the cabin 

2) more energy transferred into the floor - seat rails - seat back than with the JL - I guess it isn't necessarily a bad thing......not much that can be done about it......the driver is really working and there is a lot of energy up front - more of a difference than a negative. 

Concerning the glove box - the only thing in there is the big owners manual booklet that came with the car, so there isn't anything inside that would rattle, and the glove box itself is not rattling - so far, so good


----------



## ebrit003

Looks super!


----------



## bertholomey

On the way to Salisbury today, I listened to this entire album, and I was extremely excited by what I was hearing!






I haven't had time to do any tuning on it, but I'm not sure it will need much if anything. I have been trying to lock down the crossover point / slope / polarity - and I think I got it on the drive this morning.......at least for what I could discern while driving at 77mph with this particular album :roll eyes:

The bass was deep, articulate, and authoritative. When I adjusted the crossover, the bass was locked in above the dash - kick drum and bass guitar were very well defined with great impact - in the center of the soundstage. Again, I was absolutely thrilled with the sound. I'm getting a lot better low range than I did with the JL 10" (no surprise), and I believe I'm getting much better low range than I did with the dual 12's IB. 

A few of the differences that I'm experiencing with the new sub install......

1) better sound in every way versus the speaker in the old box sitting in the footwell (not bolted to the car) facing straight up into the cabin 

2) more energy transferred into the floor - seat rails - seat back than with the JL - I guess it isn't necessarily a bad thing......not much that can be done about it......the driver is really working and there is a lot of energy up front - more of a difference than a negative. 

Concerning the glove box - the only thing in there is the big owners manual booklet that came with the car, so there isn't anything inside that would rattle, and the glove box itself is not rattling - so far, so good


----------



## Kevin K

Jason,
The new sub and enclosure looks right at home, fantastic work and can't wait to hear the car again. Again, that looks nice, great work.


----------



## captainobvious

Isn't that sub enclosure larger as well vs the JL's? I thought I remembered something like .79 cu feet?

The new enclosure and beauty panel look fabulous. Way to go Mark and congrats Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Isn't that sub enclosure larger as well vs the JL's? I thought I remembered something like .79 cu feet?
> 
> The new enclosure and beauty panel look fabulous. Way to go Mark and congrats Jason!


If you are referring to the new and improved (amazing) sub enclosure - No. It is exactly 0.50 cu feet after driver displacement. So.....this enclosure and the JL TW3 10" enclosure are identical in size. The temporary enclosure that you heard the SI BM sub in was around 0.79 cu ft. I believe the recommended enclosure volume for the JL TW3 12" is about 0.75 cu ft. 

He did a wonderful job with this enclosure, and the driver sounds 'right' now that it is in the recommended enclosure size.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> If you are referring to the new and improved (amazing) sub enclosure - No. It is exactly 0.50 cu feet after driver displacement. So.....this enclosure and the JL TW3 10" enclosure are identical in size. The temporary enclosure that you heard the SI BM sub in was around 0.79 cu ft. I believe the recommended enclosure volume for the JL TW3 12" is about 0.75 cu ft.
> 
> He did a wonderful job with this enclosure, and the driver sounds 'right' now that it is in the recommended enclosure size.



Excellent! Even better if it can get the job done in an equal enclosure volume.


----------



## bertholomey

I ain't braggin' but........oh my! I was listening to Darius Rucker's country stuff - very well miked drum kit - Amazing!


----------



## fullergoku

Can't wait to hear it with the recent improvements!!


----------



## slade1274

Drum tracks aren't approved till Zenner says so.......


----------



## justdofit

Beautiful car and INCREDIBLE install!

So is Front Sub the new IB?


----------



## bertholomey

justdofit said:


> Beautiful car and INCREDIBLE install!
> 
> So is Front Sub the new IB?


Thank You! I just glanced at your build - looks fantastic - need to read through it tonight when I get a chance. 

Well, I don't know. I think more cars / owners would be able to do IB versus up front sub.....mostly daily drivers, etc. wouldn't want to give up the footwell. The sound might be for everyone - I think the SI BM digs really deep, but for many, two 15's are what is needed to give the amount of bass they are seeking. I wouldn't call it a 'trend' or a 'forum boner' (I hate that term), I think a few folks on DIYMA has done it and have achieved satisfying results. 

But also.....let's not forget that this isn't anything new. Guys have been using up front subs (and winning competitions) for a long time.


----------



## thehatedguy

And Mark has been building such cars for a long long time too.


----------



## BigRed

bertholomey said:


> Thank You! I just glanced at your build - looks fantastic - need to read through it tonight when I get a chance.
> 
> Well, I don't know. I think more cars / owners would be able to do IB versus up front sub.....mostly daily drivers, etc. wouldn't want to give up the footwell. The sound might be for everyone - I think the SI BM digs really deep, but for many, two 15's are what is needed to give the amount of bass they are seeking. I wouldn't call it a 'trend' or a 'forum boner' (I hate that term), I think a few folks on DIYMA has done it and have achieved satisfying results.
> 
> But also.....let's not forget that this isn't anything new. Guys have been using up front subs (and winning competitions) for a long time.


what seems to happen once you go up front sub, is every car that has subs in the rear you can hear the dicsconnect on certain tracks in even the most awesome setups. Properly set up, the blending is so much easier, and it sounds great!

Rock on Bertholomey!!


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> what seems to happen once you go up front sub, is every car that has subs in the rear you can hear the dicsconnect on certain tracks in even the most awesome setups. Properly set up, the blending is so much easier, and it sounds great!
> 
> Rock on Bertholomey!!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## bertholomey

Well, the aesthetic update was done today, but I don't know if you can really tell in these pictures (this may have to be seen in person to be able to tell the difference). I bought the Eibach Pro Springs to lower the stance just a bit. 

Kevin was right! The ride quality is as good or better than the stock springs. 

Before










After


----------



## Niebur3

Looks much better. I'll be doing the same to my TSX this Spring. I remember in the '90's when it seemed the imports already had a lower ride height.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks! A lot of fuss and $ for a 1 inch drop, but it does look a little better, and there is a potential that the car may handle a little bit better than stock.....we will see.


----------



## strakele

Looks good J. 

Really wish I could make the 2014 NC meets.


----------



## Kevin K

I too thinks it looks much better. Nice!


----------



## kmbkk

bertholomey said:


> Thanks! A lot of fuss and $ for a 1 inch drop, but it does look a little better, and there is a potential that the car may handle a little bit better than stock.....we will see.


I have the same springs and it was definitely an upgrade. It rides and handles better IMHO, not to mention how much better it looks. Good choice!


----------



## Deadpool_25

bertholomey said:


> Kevin was right! The ride quality is as good or better than the stock springs.





kmbkk said:


> I have the same springs and it was definitely an upgrade. It rides and handles better IMHO, not to mention how much better it looks. Good choice!


I told ya Jason! I love these springs. But I have to give credit where credit is due. Kbmkk is the one who convinced me to go with them. I was looking at a few options and he strongly suggested the Eibach Pro Kits. He was definitely right.


----------



## casey

I like the drop. Im a car nerd but I can definitely tell it is lower. eibach makes a good spring. id use them on my car but the rear springs will coil bind :/

btw your car is begging for some enkei rpf1 or nto3m now Jason


----------



## captainobvious

The drop looks much better for sure. Now the wheels sit in there nicely. Some nice 18" gunmetal grey wheels will REALLY set that thing off!


----------



## quality_sound

Deadpool_25 said:


> I told ya Jason! I love these springs. But I have to give credit where credit is due. Kbmkk is the one who convinced me to go with them. I was looking at a few options and he strongly suggested the Eibach Pro Kits. He was definitely right.


That's because Eibach is one of the VERY few aftermarket spring companies that actually increases the spring rate. I love Eibach and if I decide to lower my STi I will probably their Pro-Street coilovers. I had the Pro-System Plus on my Passat and loved it. My brother still has his Pro-System on his Passat and it's still going strong. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> Well, the aesthetic update was done today, but I don't know if you can really tell in these pictures (this may have to be seen in person to be able to tell the difference). I bought the Eibach Pro Springs to lower the stance just a bit.
> 
> Kevin was right! The ride quality is as good or better than the stock springs.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Badass!!! Just enough to close the gap without getting all stupid. I like it a lot. Some Volks would look sick on there. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## kizz

looks great. did you upgrade your shocks as well? Are you worried about them wearing out faster with the shorter spring?


----------



## Deadpool_25

Kizz,
People have been going strong on the stock shocks for lots of miles. The Eibachs are a pretty mild drop--only an inch--so their effect on the stock shocks is minimal. I love these springs.


----------



## bertholomey

So....a day after getting the new springs, I hit a coyote or a monster fox on the freeway coming back from the January DIYMA meet near Kinston, NC. No chance to avoid it.....was only seconds before I was going to enter the off - ramp to get on a secondary road. We will see how State Farm handles this.....I guess I'll get my post-spring installation alignment done.......


----------



## Coppertone

Wow sorry to hear/see that happened to you. Hopefully you did not get injured because of this. I know that the first month of my wife owning my current car, I was hit by a turkey bird which pushed in my ps fender. I never got it fixed and lo and behold, 4 years without it fixed and I've never received as much as a parking lot ding. So needless to say as soon as I do get it fixed, it will probably get totaled....


----------



## eddieg

Sad for the subi which in the last few pics looked so good as if it was photoshoped but I know it looks like this in real life. 

And I hope that what ever four legged beautiful creature was hit, that it ended its life quickly and without further pain. 

I hope you will fix the front bumper soon enough as this car is too good looking to look incomplete.


----------



## Kevin K

Sorry that happened but thankful it wasn't worse for you.


----------



## decibelle

Always someone who hits something after a meet. Shame it was you and the new BRZ. At least it wasn't a deer, or a cow... Damage doesn't look too bad, at least it didn't damage the frame or radiator anything. 

Not gonna be the one to post a fox joke this time. :blush:


----------



## slade1274

Tip to all.... the animal HIT YOU; not the other way around. BIG difference with some insurance companies.

Sorry about the accident- several of us can feel your pain.


----------



## slade1274

quality_sound said:


> ...if I decide to lower my STi ....
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Check out the RCE yellows first. Very well regarded in the subaru circles and may not need a full coilover setup.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Oh man! Sorry Jason! 

Hopefully State Farm takes care of it quickly and to your satisfaction. Make them pay to reapply the Opticoat to that section after the repair. As Millerlyte (Ally?) said, it always seems like someone has a car issue after a meet. Crazy.


----------



## thehatedguy

I had Eibach and Konis on my IS300, they were nice. Got a deal on some Swift Racing springs and went with them on the Konis.

Sorry about your luck. My wife was going to work last week driving my car and the hood latch failed, cracked the windshield, destroyed the hood and latches, and bent the tops of the fenders...luckily didn't pop the roof and no one was injured.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm prepping the car to take it over tomorrow - hopefully everything will go well.


----------



## fullergoku

Sorry to hear about this bad run in with the fox Jason hopefully they will have it like new and back to you and you won't be able to tell it was ever damaged!!


----------



## GLN305

bertholomey said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm prepping the car to take it over tomorrow - hopefully everything will go well.


State Farm will treat you right, I've had them before and they took care of everything seamlessly. Good thing that grey fox wearing panties didn't mess up your tune, car sounds awesome!


----------



## eddieg

slade1274 said:


> Tip to all.... the animal HIT YOU; not the other way around. BIG difference with some insurance companies.
> 
> Sorry about the accident- several of us can feel your pain.


OMG they're coming right for us!


----------



## bertholomey

So I called State Farm yesterday - my agent started the claim immediately - went to the Subaru body shop that I wanted to go to - they completed the estimate - and sent it in to State Farm. They should have the parts by the end of this week, and I'll drop the car off next Monday for install - I'll be out of town that week, so I'll pick it up the following Friday. Everything went extremely smoothly with the claim process......hopefully everything will continue to go smoothly.


----------



## SteveH!

Iam glad you are okay jason. BETTER A DING ON THE BRZ THAN A DING ON YOU!



bertholomey said:


> So....a day after getting the new springs, I hit a coyote or a monster fox on the freeway coming back from the January DIYMA meet near Kinston, NC. No chance to avoid it.....was only seconds before I was going to enter the off - ramp to get on a secondary road. We will see how State Farm handles this.....I guess I'll get my post-spring installation alignment done.......


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Steve! Even though I was pretty mad when it happened, and it is going to be a bit of trouble getting everything done with my travel schedule, God is good! If I would have hit it dead center of the bumper.......good chance it could have rolled up the hood and in through the windshield......


----------



## req

phew! it would be a sad sad day if that happened.

your car sounds brilliant sir. imaging and everything - i was very impressed and wish i could have sat in there for much more time... i know ill get that chance heheh.

even carly said that it was very technically right. 

its almost like your windshield is a window into the recording studio haha. the mid-window level bass is what really impressed me the most... i just wish that i fit in the car better hahah! i felt like i was in a maita - but im sure that was just your seating position because im like a foot taller than you.


either way - glad everything is getting taken care of and you (and your car) are ok.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## Notloudenuf

Really sorry to see/hear what happened to your ride on the way home. I know Like a Good Neighbor State Farm "is there"  You'll be good as new in no time.

More importantly about your system. It is so far above the standard good/great/awesome/excellent/fantastic exclamations that I don't have any words to describe it accurately. It is what I have always wanted in a system. Can I have it? 
I always look forward to hearing your car at our meets. Thanks for driving down and being the 'sacrificial lamb' on the ride home. Sorry about that.
If you get a chance to hear this car, do yourself a favor and bring your favorite music. You won't even recognize it.
Looking forward to next time!


----------



## slade1274

Like a good neighbor- State Farm is there..... With a pimp ass SQ audio system


----------



## TREOSOLS

Doctor

This car sounds phenomenal!


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Really sorry to see/hear what happened to your ride on the way home. I know Like a Good Neighbor State Farm "is there"  You'll be good as new in no time.
> 
> More importantly about your system. It is so far above the standard good/great/awesome/excellent/fantastic exclamations that I don't have any words to describe it accurately. It is what I have always wanted in a system. Can I have it?
> I always look forward to hearing your car at our meets. Thanks for driving down and being the 'sacrificial lamb' on the ride home. Sorry about that.
> If you get a chance to hear this car, do yourself a favor and bring your favorite music. You won't even recognize it.
> Looking forward to next time!


Thanks Kendal! I really appreciate the feedback - I wish we had more time to go through that stack of discs you had - great music! And.....I wish it was an exchange of demos.......hopefully soon.



slade1274 said:


> Like a good neighbor- State Farm is there..... With a pimp ass SQ audio system


.....and a sandwich!



TREOSOLS said:


> Doctor
> 
> This car sounds phenomenal!


Of course your installation work has a huge impact on any improvement it has had over the last year


----------



## Notloudenuf

TREOSOLS said:


> Doctor
> 
> This car sounds phenomenal!


Doctor


----------



## kmbkk

Jason, sorry to hear about your car. I'm sure it'll be good as new soon. BTW, you and Kevin are bad influences! I finally contacted Mark to do a set of door mounts like yours. It never ends does it?!?


----------



## bertholomey

kmbkk said:


> Jason, sorry to hear about your car. I'm sure it'll be good as new soon. BTW, you and Kevin are bad influences! I finally contacted Mark to do a set of door mounts like yours. It never ends does it?!?


We try our best  

Of course you will be extremely pleased with the outcome......but, it is only Stage I of the Worrell BRZ/FRS Upgrade Process (patent pending).


----------



## 12vTools

Mark= Beast. 

Baller


----------



## bertholomey

I need to get these build pics on his Review thread.......tonight.......


----------



## kmbkk

bertholomey said:


> We try our best
> 
> Of course you will be extremely pleased with the outcome......but, it is only Stage I of the Worrell BRZ/FRS Upgrade Process (patent pending).


Lol! Yeah, I talked with him about 4" speakers in the dash as well. No front subs, though...

At least not planned.


----------



## bertholomey

kmbkk said:


> Lol! Yeah, I talked with him about 4" speakers in the dash as well. No front subs, though...
> 
> At least not planned.


Are front subs ever planned........  ........I think Kevin can answer that


----------



## captainobvious

Looks like the girls will be able to get socks to match their new shoes after all, if this keeps up


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Looks like the girls will be able to get socks to match their new shoes after all, if this keeps up


.....even those new-fangled toe socks.....in multi-colors......


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> Are front subs ever planned........  ........I think Kevin can answer that



Sure they can be.


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Sure they can be.


Good point......I guess if one has heard one / seen one, has the space for it, and has the availability to mount it (either has the skills or knows someone that has the skills), then it can certainly be part of the system design......I would imagine - especially for those who determine they want to have a front sub and rear sub(s) like what Captainobvious was planning. There can be some real advantages (can't think of the term) with having multiple subs located in the listening space. I had a couple of others in mind who had a plan for subs in the rear, and then made an adjustment.....like I did


----------



## papasin

Yep, you nailed it wrt space in the vehicle. In MrsPapasin's case, up front was actually more logical. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## Deadpool_25

Notloudenuf said:


> Doctor


Doctor.



kmbkk said:


> Jason, sorry to hear about your car. I'm sure it'll be good as new soon. BTW, you and Kevin are bad influences! I finally contacted Mark to do a set of door mounts like yours. It never ends does it?!?





bertholomey said:


> We try our best
> 
> Of course you will be extremely pleased with the outcome......but, it is only Stage I of the Worrell BRZ/FRS Upgrade Process (patent pending).


Haha. Yeah K, you will love it. I am still having other ideas for stuff I want to do...



bertholomey said:


> Are front subs ever planned........  ........I think Kevin can answer that


Damn front subs. They are very insidious. They just creep in where you never expect them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lYBVi3ALWA


----------



## TREOSOLS

BAD INFLUENCES....the lot of you!!!


----------



## Kevin K

naw...good for business


----------



## kmbkk

TREOSOLS said:


> BAD INFLUENCES....the lot of you!!!


Who's the common link to all our builds? YOU, you're the bad influence!!!


----------



## Deadpool_25

kmbkk said:


> Who's the common link to all our builds? YOU, you're the bad influence!!!


Word.


----------



## bertholomey

I picked up the BrrrrrrrrrZ today, and it looks almost like new. They put the new bumper on, painted the fender and painted the pass door. It looks pretty good. The 4 wheel alignment helped a bit after putting on the springs, and they threw in an oil change. 

Funny, the body shop guy asked what the thing in the floor board was......

And......look what I picked up today!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Woot! Sexy!

What'd you do to them? Have them painted/coated?


----------



## bertholomey

Painted by a body shop - Ferrari Gray with Satin Black Letters.......something like this









hopefully Mark can help me get the guts back in


----------



## DBlevel

kmbkk said:


> Who's the common link to all our builds? YOU, you're the bad influence!!!


I may have to agree with this but guess we'll have to see 


Jason man those look amazing!


----------



## Deadpool_25

Good choice. They look great!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks!!! Going to get them back in the car tomorrow.


----------



## slade1274

I feel left out


----------



## req

oh man! im looking forward to see this!


----------



## casey

amp shells look awesome, good choice for sure. will make it an easy sale when you go with all zeros


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> I feel left out


Sorry bro!



req said:


> oh man! im looking forward to see this!





casey said:


> amp shells look awesome, good choice for sure. will make it an easy sale when you go with all zeros


OOOOOH Zeros!!!

Got the guts back in - I love the color. 










Back in the car.


----------



## Guest

Love the new color of the Mosconi amps....!


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> Painted by a body shop - Ferrari Gray with Satin Black Letters.......something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully Mark can help me get the guts back in


Titanio Grigio Metallic. I had my MkIII Jetta.


----------



## Golden Ear

Gorgeous!!! Nice choice in color!


----------



## casey

i like that a lot more than the oem finish


----------



## kmbkk

casey said:


> i like that a lot more than the oem finish


I do as well. I'm trying to talk myself out of matching mine to my car (pearl white).


----------



## bertholomey

kmbkk said:


> I do as well. I'm trying to talk myself out of matching mine to my car (pearl white).


In the words of Kevin......MUST.....RESIST......CUTE.....PUPPY!


----------



## captainobvious

Pearl white with red lettering would be so sick. Love the gray too though


----------



## eddieg

bertholomey said:


> In the words of Kevin......MUST.....RESIST......CUTE.....PUPPY!


The Puss-in-boots thing


----------



## thehatedguy

The gray looks great...way better than the white.


----------



## Kevin K

Would have been cool...to went with blue
to match the car, have text in red to match the dash, wiring in black techflex


----------



## bertholomey

Kevin K said:


> Would have been cool...to went with blue
> to match the car, have text in red to match the dash, wiring in black techflex


That was a fleeting thought......going with something that matched the exterior of the car......would have been a bit more challenging if there were ever a cause to sell. 

Part of the reasoning for painting these amps was to create uniqueness - to a degree that I will be settled.......that I would have less reason to have a wandering eye towards other amplifier solutions. I kind of compromised with myself.......painted them to make them unique, but painted them in such a way that it didn't make them totally unsellable


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Part of the reasoning for painting these amps was to create uniqueness - to a degree that I will be settled.......that I would have less reason to have a wandering eye towards other amplifier solutions. I kind of compromised with myself.......painted them to make them unique, but painted them in such a way that it didn't make them totally unsellable


 This explanation makes me smile.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> This explanation makes me smile.


A wise, knowing smile of agreement or a smile of derision?


----------



## slade1274

Normally, I would say to get a final trunk install done for those amps.... it will at least put an anchor in the water with regards to upgrading amps. 

But we all know how long that front sub install took before you "upgraded".


----------



## Notloudenuf

A wise, knowing smile of agreement to think you are complete with your upgrades...until the proper salesman is in your ear. :surprised:


----------



## bertholomey

I had the opportunity to spend a couple more days with my friend Mark......My wife is suggesting we go ahead and give him kin status........:roll eyes:

We have been talking about getting the Illusion Audio C6 components installed in my wife's Honda Pilot for months. I had committed to completing a review of the set, but the timing didn't work out (plan was to get them before I sold the BMW......before I had the BRZ installed........didn't receive them until after everything was in the BRZ........and I couldn't cut the doors in the Pilot).......so Mark came over to the house, and 'we' knocked it out. 

I had bought a little amp wiring kit, long RCAs (thanks Mic!), a Massive Audio 4 channel amp (thanks Robb!) for the install. We were under time constraints the day Mark came over, so a few of the choices were for time expediency - we may change things up in the future......we may not. 

We decided to flush mount the tweeters on the sails, mid bass drivers in the stock location with a modified stock basket as the baffle, utilize the passives, and mount the amp under the passenger seat. Concerning the passives.......2 part reasoning here 1) I wanted to evaluate the C6 set under 'normal' conditions - as if someone purchased the set, added an amp - using the Head Unit controls for DSP, and 2) we didn't have time to tackle the Molex plugs to run additional wires in the doors. The plan was to run it like this now - do my little review - then go back and add the speaker wires to run active. May still do that, but for now........I added my old sub and the 4 channel Massive is running the front components and my old SSA Icon in a .85 cu ft box. I'd have to add another amp to do active + sub, so we will see. I'm using the Alpine 9887 as the source. 

Anyway, I just snapped a few iPhone pics - may add a couple more when I get home from this trip. I need to take one of the beautiful tweeter 

Pass Door










C6 Mid Range in modified stock 'basket'










Very solid passive crossover design - in the doors for now










One of those scenes my wife hates to see......she stayed inside the house while we were 'tearing' up her beloved Pilot










Another one 










C6 Mid Range in the door










Getting 30 amps unclipped out of the Massive Amp........well, I had to back the gains back down significantly - the amp is a bit noisy when bridged.......I eventually wired the front 2 channels on the components and the back 2 channels on the sub











This past Sunday I drove to Charlotte and spent the day at the shop so Mr. Worrell could get some door pieces cut for another member. It was a great time as usual.....and as usual.....time goes by so quickly. I was hoping to have some time to continue working on my tune while Mark was futzing with some fiberglass stuff........but I was 'helping' the entire time 

We did get some additional sound deadener in my door cards to try to tame some of the rattles that have been driving me crazy. We also changed out an iPod cable and sound deadened behind the JPM dash piece. Here are a couple photos that I shot again, with the iPhone :roll eyes:

Nice looking Genesis Coupe in the bay























































Bella!!!










I need to continue working on my tune.....got the crossovers pretty much set, need to work on EQ, then fine tune the TA........Freezefest is coming up quickly. Hard to do tuning when I'm in Columbia, SC  

I will say though.......this subwoofer is incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eddieg

The sticker on the Genesis coupe means "lord all mighty" in hebrew... 

Nice work done on the install and as well nice install on the Honda.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> The sticker on the Genesis coupe means "lord all mighty" in hebrew...
> 
> Nice work done on the install and as well nice install on the Honda.


Awesome! Thanks Eddie - Mark and I were actually perplexed as to what that was. Thanks - I haven't had a chance to really listen to the Pilot - I'm looking forward to put the 'tunes' through the C6 components.


----------



## bertholomey

Just posting this for fun.......the official 'mascot' of this build......my friend Mel's dog Blu......"your my boy Blu!"


----------



## casey

looks good! now stop hogging mark


----------



## BigRed

can't wait to hear it!!


----------



## Kevin K

^^^^ditto what BigRed said as well as see it. It's changed since last time I've heard and seen, can't wait.


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> Just posting this for fun.......the official 'mascot' of this build......my friend Mel's dog Blu......"your my boy Blu!"


*you're

 for Jason
inside joke for all those others


----------



## HondAudio

bertholomey said:


>


Interesting what they're doing around that mid in the dash - using stretch carpet to absorb reflections under the grille. Functional, _and_ aesthetically pleasing!


----------



## bertholomey

HondAudio said:


> Interesting what they're doing around that mid in the dash - using stretch carpet to absorb reflections under the grille. Functional, _and_ aesthetically pleasing!


Thank you very much! The positioning of the mids really worked the best in Mark's testing, but he saw that early reflections would be an issue. I like the variation of textures and colors between the carpet, Alcantara, and the dash.


----------



## captainobvious

That's Mr Wizard for ya. He's not only thinking about how to make it look pretty, but also what ways to get the best performance out of the products too. Few installers can match the level of Mark's craftsmanship, but even fewer can do so while maximizing the sonic potential like he's able to do while still making it look that beautiful.


----------



## rsutton1223

So I go on a little bit of a hiatus and your car gets even crazier! I can't leave you alone for a second!! 

Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## bertholomey

rsutton1223 said:


> So I go on a little bit of a hiatus and your car gets even crazier! I can't leave you alone for a second!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear it.


I know......those infamous words....."I'm done!" Well, there is one more thing to do to it that will be coming shortly. We will certainly need to hook up sometime soon - I would love to see that CTS-V!!!


----------



## slade1274

rsutton1223 said:


> So I go on a little bit of a hiatus and your car gets even crazier! I can't leave you alone for a second!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear it.


Says the pot to the kettle.......


----------



## rsutton1223

slade1274 said:


> Says the pot to the kettle.......


I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Says the pot to the kettle.......


I'm fine with being the kettle......


----------



## rsutton1223

bertholomey said:


> I'm fine with being the kettle......


Spoken like a true pot.


----------



## bertholomey

I had an idea to get some stickers of some of the military stuff that meant something to me. Fortunately for me, I had a good buddy that is able to create / cut some amazing stickers.......Andy (REQ), and he hooked me up with the ones I wanted. 

*Screaming Eagles from the 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault)* - Active Duty for 3 years after college. 

*29th Infantry Division* - National Guard unit out of Virginia - 7 years

*25th Infantry Division* - Active Duty - attached to them while serving in Afghanistan

*Sniper Tab* - Graduated from the school while with the 29th Infantry. 

I love how the stickers came out, but I made a small error with the sniper tab, and it is pushed a little to the left. If it bothers me enough, I might try to take it off (after consulting with mr. Andy of course).


----------



## thehatedguy

Give the man a break so he can come see me to get his taxes done.


----------



## Kevin K

Very nice work and a great way to show honor and respect.


----------



## captainobvious

Love it Jay. I still can't see the "off" sniper tag even though you pointed it out. They look great to me. Thank you for your service and friendship. Display them proudly !!!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Dudes! It will be cool to be in Nashville next weekend - meeting up with a former soldier of mine that was SF.


----------



## slade1274

Dude, that sniper one is off......


----------



## rsutton1223

Nice man. That is pretty damn cool.


----------



## bertholomey

I have posted up the meat of my review of the Stereo Integrity mkIV BM. 

SI mkIV Review thread


Check it out if you have a minute.


----------



## bertholomey

Small update. 

Last weekend I drove down to Nashville and met up with a buddy who is serving in 5th Group at Campbell. It was great seeing him again - Absolutely the best soldier I ever served with. 

Saturday night I had the opportunity to meet up with the Richard and Linda (papasin and Mrs. papasin) and Jim (BigRed) outside of the Symphony House downtown (they were in town for Meca Judge's training and coordination training). 

Sunday I attended the 3x event, Freezefest in Lebanon, TN. It was great to see a lot of the old buddies and to meet some folks I haven't in the past. Awesome to see Kevin, Tim, Kyle, Chuck, Erin, John, Ally, Al, Kirk, Steve, and I'm sure I'm missing a few. 

The event started for me when a fella came by to evaluate the install for class placement. I let him know that I was under the impression that I would be Modified. He looked at the dash mid range install, and stated that would be Modex for cutting the dash. A bit of a 'discussion' ensued that included pulling out the Mac to evaluate the install photos and stock dash photos. 

While he was checking these things out, I asked his name......Vinny.......oh, ok......let me dial back that attitude  I discovered that Vinny Taylor is a great guy - extremely friendly, and very professional - from my experience with him at this comp. Once he confirmed that the stock opening was not widened, and only a little bit of plastic under the dash was altered, he stated that the original assessment of Modified was correct. 

I'm very grateful to Jim for providing some much needed time alignment adjustment on my mid basses that morning prior to registration and judging. Jim wasn't judging that day - he was there for coordinator training. 

I probably gave 20 demos of the car that day - wish I had just left the keys in so I could listen to the other better cars that were there. That is always a tricky proposition when you haven't been judged yet. But I only heard one other car during the day. I gave a demo to Dave Hogan - whom I met for the first time - very cool guy who had a great suggestion for my mid range drivers that I want to pursue. Steve Cook also listened to the car and gave very valuable feedback. I very much appreciate both of these fellas spending their time to listen to my car, and their willingness to provide feedback. 

Judging concluded, and I was awarded 2nd place in Modified, behind my friend Chuck (stereo_lover). Of course I would have loved to have won, and I was a touch disappointed, but I had to remind myself why I traveled 1200 miles roundtrip.........To meet Jim, Richard, and Linda......to hang out with my buddy in Nashville.......and to get validation of the tune that I had worked on the week before the meet. I fulfilled all of those goals, and a 81.5 combined score was a good baseline score for the install changes since last season and my first solo tune (besides Jim's T/A adjustment). I appreciate the feedback that Kyle, Linda, and Richard provided on the scoresheets and the positive feedback I got from the folks that listened to the car on Sunday. 

Later in the week, I was able to stop by a friend's house and we worked on the tune. Time Alignment, EQ (especially in the subwoofer), and a little bit of amplitude adjustments refined the tune. I'm very happy with the changes, and now I need to continue working on the L/R EQ to get the stage locked in with no wavering of the voice. 

Here are a few pics that I took during the day:



















My nemesis!


















Looks small and insignificant 































































Kirk, Dave, Erin, Chuck, and Jim


















Was it this display table that gave Chuck the 0.5 point advantage? 










These two are up to no good!









So I'll be working on the tune from now until April when the folks from NC descend on my home for the Spring NC Meet


----------



## strakele

Congrats Jason! 81.5 for the first big show of the season with a tune you just did the week before is pretty great!


----------



## papasin

Nice to meet you in person Jason. Your car has a lot of things going for it. Looks like modified is going to be another tough class this year.


----------



## decibelle

I told you that you'd do well in competition, J


----------



## BigRed

If u do cut your dash please let ally do it


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> If u do cut your dash please let ally do it


With a Sawzall!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Congratulations Jason!!!


----------



## captainobvious

Very impressive Jay. Great score! And only 0.5 points behind Chuck's truck which is also extremely solid. We've both got our work cut out for us with you in Modified and me in Modex this year  Some truly excellent cars out there.


----------



## req

wow jason, 81.5 is a REALLY good score. when i heard your car last (albiet briefly), it sounded fantastic.

i cant wait to meet up in NC.

the stickers look great too! im glad you like them (and were able to figure out how to apply them correctly!)


just fyi: vinny is the guy who, while i was at finals, was the last judge for my car for the season when he noticed my carPC was only allowed in modified. all the previous judges didnt catch it, i didnt catch it. nobody noticed. i was in modified street that is one class below. it was a huge blow to me for competition - and i wont be back because of it. i wont go into it further in this thread. carry on.


----------



## slade1274

Back when I did finals; Vinny was the only one that had a problem with a cosmetic treatment I had on the interior and made me remove it before he judged.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> I discovered that Vinny Taylor is a great guy - extremely friendly, and very professional - *from my experience with him at this comp.* Once he confirmed that the stock opening was not widened, and only a little bit of plastic under the dash was altered, he stated that the original assessment of Modified was correct.


Well, I'm glad that I added that caveat bolded above in my statement of him.  It would seem that others have had different experiences with him than I did.


----------



## slade1274

I don't have a complaint for Vinny- mine was with a different particular individual. 

And I don't know if either of the above issues were with Vinny per se, or the organization that has issues at times keeping their folks on the same page and "springing" challenges to former judgements at the worst possible times.

Any one of us that have had issues would gladly have competed in whatever group our particular install put us in- just don't be OK with it for several instances and then want to change things and negate the past performance based on the organization's failure. Each car is to be judged to the same standard, regardless of class; so resultant scores are still valid regardless of direct competition......


----------



## captainobvious

Well said Ryan.


----------



## bertholomey

I agree - Well Said!

I approached Vinny afterward to ask whether I would have issues at every possible venue that I may compete - will another classifying judge rule at that comp that I am in Modex.....even though you (Vinny) decided that I was in Modified? I was trying to decide if I should just go up one class so I won't have this same issue at every comp. He stated emphatically that he was wrong with his initial placement, and that I will remain in Modified with my current install. 

This was the challenge I had in the BMW. I flip-flopped from Modified to Modex regardless of providing photos. Again, not a huge problem in my particular case because I was building points to qualify in a particular class to go to Finals. I'd like to put together a photo book with the before / after of the install - something that would make it very simple to review.


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> ....- something that would make it very simple to review.


That's been the historical problem- simple to review but for some reason not so simple to consistently place in a given class based on interpretations. Richard and Linda's Smart was a great example of that last year. Install log was plain and simple with regards to openly representing what was done. Interpretations and decisions were made on site and then later overturned by those few that "knew" the "intent" of the rule wording. I believe that was the same issue you had with the BMW with regards to going from a 5.25 to 6.5 based on the rules- moving up one driver size. Issue being what was required to modify the door in your particular car in order to follow that rule "violated" another one that would put you in the next class.

If only a few really know how to class an install; those few need to be available at the time of any competition in order to make an official ruling that will stick for the year term; whether an error was made to bump up or down a class.

But I digress:dead_horse:


----------



## papasin

A new addition to the rulebook this year.

"14. Any rule interpretations made during an event will be recorded on a log sheet. This sheet as well as an email will be passed to the MECA R&E Committee to give final approval of any issues that arise which may not be clearly identified in the rules. The MECA R&E Committee will have 5 days to make a final decision regarding any rule interpretations; decisions made will be final for the remainder of the season."


----------



## slade1274

Henceforth regarded as The Papasin Rule


----------



## BigRed

Not to further derail Jason's thread, but yes it was quite a dilemma for the Papasin's to be re-classified mid season. The rules were grey in an area that the Papsin's considered to be following based on their interpretation. I feel anybody that has any doubt about where they should be placed should send as many pictures and description directly to Meca for evaluation. I told Jason at the show that once he classified here, he shouldn't worry about the rest of the year.

It would have been easy to just say screw Meca, but we took the approach that instead of worrying about classification, we would build the Mrs. Papasin's Smart car with no rules in mind. They ended up in extreme last year and were only a couple points behind the the first place winner at state finals who has been competing for 5 years with the same car. Some said the Smart was better that day. Doesn't really matter. The point is we all changed our attitude about it and still want to have fun and compete. If competing becomes more important than the people, you've already lost. We have some folks out here in California that have the attitude still. Its a shame, but we will continue to have a positive attitude.


----------



## captainobvious

slade1274 said:


> Henceforth regarded as The Papasin Rule


Or the "Andy Rule" 

Would have been nice if this was in place early in the season before the hoodwinking at finals.

But I digress. All we can ask for is that the organizations recognize issues and mistakes and do their best to correct them and be consistent. This rule will go a ways toward aiding in that cause.  I have personally had no issues as of yet (I've only competed in 2 shows) but feel like things are moving in the right direction here.

Speaking of moving in the right direction...For the BRZ that never sleeps, what is the next project on the table?  It's a great car that continues to get better. I predict a very successful competition season for you Jay.


----------



## BigRed

captainobvious said:


> Or the "Andy Rule"
> 
> Would have been nice if this was in place early in the season before the hoodwinking at finals.
> 
> But I digress. All we can ask for is that the organizations recognize issues and mistakes and do their best to correct them and be consistent. This rule wil lgo a ways toward aiding in that cause.


totally agree


----------



## bertholomey

I'm working on a plan to get the spare back in the trunk  
(I wanted to add to the number of smilies in the last 3 posts )


----------



## captainobvious

Sounds good 

Who needs a spare anyway?


----------



## pocket5s

One could understand from an initial view how those mids might be seen as cutting the dash, because they are obviously not stock looking (not to say they don't look great  ). 

Good thing you had some install pics and discussed it with him and got it settled.


----------



## bertholomey

pocket5s said:


> One could understand from an initial view how those mids might be seen as cutting the dash, because they are obviously not stock looking (not to say they don't look great  ).
> 
> Good thing you had some install pics and discussed it with him and got it settled.


Great point (and thanks )

I think Vinny had in his mind that either there were no speakers there from the factory, or they were in a much smaller opening. When he saw a picture of the stock grill (covering a 3" midrange and a tweeter), he realized that the dash opening wasn't widened. A different ring, a baffle, and a rim around the outside of the dash opening was added so that a press-fit grill could be added. It certainly looks a lot different than the stock set up, but it was decided that it still follows the guidelines for Modified.


----------



## BigRed

bertholomey said:


> Small update.
> 
> Last weekend I drove down to Nashville and met up with a buddy who is serving in 5th Group at Campbell. It was great seeing him again - Absolutely the best soldier I ever served with.
> 
> Saturday night I had the opportunity to meet up with the Richard and Linda (papasin and Mrs. papasin) and Jim (BigRed) outside of the Symphony House downtown (they were in town for Meca Judge's training and coordination training).
> 
> Sunday I attended the 3x event, Freezefest in Lebanon, TN. It was great to see a lot of the old buddies and to meet some folks I haven't in the past. Awesome to see Kevin, Tim, Kyle, Chuck, Erin, John, Ally, Al, Kirk, Steve, and I'm sure I'm missing a few.
> 
> The event started for me when a fella came by to evaluate the install for class placement. I let him know that I was under the impression that I would be Modified. He looked at the dash mid range install, and stated that would be Modex for cutting the dash. A bit of a 'discussion' ensued that included pulling out the Mac to evaluate the install photos and stock dash photos.
> 
> While he was checking these things out, I asked his name......Vinny.......oh, ok......let me dial back that attitude  I discovered that Vinny Taylor is a great guy - extremely friendly, and very professional - from my experience with him at this comp. Once he confirmed that the stock opening was not widened, and only a little bit of plastic under the dash was altered, he stated that the original assessment of Modified was correct.
> 
> *I'm very grateful to Jim for providing some much needed time alignment adjustment on my mid basses that morning prior to registration and judging. Jim wasn't judging that day - he was there for coordinator training.
> *
> I probably gave 20 demos of the car that day - wish I had just left the keys in so I could listen to the other better cars that were there. That is always a tricky proposition when you haven't been judged yet. But I only heard one other car during the day. I gave a demo to Dave Hogan - whom I met for the first time - very cool guy who had a great suggestion for my mid range drivers that I want to pursue. Steve Cook also listened to the car and gave very valuable feedback. I very much appreciate both of these fellas spending their time to listen to my car, and their willingness to provide feedback.
> 
> Judging concluded, and I was awarded 2nd place in Modified, behind my friend Chuck (stereo_lover). Of course I would have loved to have won, and I was a touch disappointed, but I had to remind myself why I traveled 1200 miles roundtrip.........To meet Jim, Richard, and Linda......to hang out with my buddy in Nashville.......and to get validation of the tune that I had worked on the week before the meet. I fulfilled all of those goals, and a 81.5 combined score was a good baseline score for the install changes since last season and my first solo tune (besides Jim's T/A adjustment). I appreciate the feedback that Kyle, Linda, and Richard provided on the scoresheets and the positive feedback I got from the folks that listened to the car on Sunday.
> 
> Later in the week, I was able to stop by a friend's house and we worked on the tune. Time Alignment, EQ (especially in the subwoofer), and a little bit of amplitude adjustments refined the tune. I'm very happy with the changes, and now I need to continue working on the L/R EQ to get the stage locked in with no wavering of the voice.
> 
> Here are a few pics that I took during the day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nemesis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks small and insignificant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk, Dave, Erin, Chuck, and Jim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it this display table that gave Chuck the 0.5 point advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are up to no good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'll be working on the tune from now until April when the folks from NC descend on my home for the Spring NC Meet


yep. time alignment and some amplitude was all I did. The eq was all you brotha!!


----------



## eddieg

Now just look what you made me do! :tongue3:










It's just a 150Watt spec JL8W1 but it is a good blending subwoofer, taken in mind I am adding it as a second sub in the car it should have enough output. 

It is a part of the JL MicroSub series 

And that is the end result - 










Fits perfect in to the foot well and with the black vinyl thumb tacked to it it is almost invisible from out side the car (the windows are a bit tinted to so it is night black all the time trying to look through the glass) 


I always counted on the fact that subs are playing long frequncies and are not location oriented so there is no need for a subwoofer at the front of the car. 

After placing that JL there I can tell I was wrong as the line I've written above is a great discount we enjoy of (being able to place a subwoofer in the back and still make it sound dead at the front of the windsheild) but at the very end it is only a "discount" of the law of physics. 


Bass guitar are now so well sounding.
The output is just a bit stronger but it feels as if the bass is now a dimension of its own. 

To put it short - the sound system has so much "meat" or "flesh" in it right now it is hard to explain with words.

And as well it puts in perception just how much the rear seats and the trunk are another disturbance for the subwoofer when it is located behind them, once up in front the bass is clearer and cleaner. 

Thank you once more! 

Now I must find a way how to explain this to wife :worried:

Something like: 

"Honey I swear it was there when I bought the car, your seat was simply way more to the back" 

Or 

"Darling the car is sick, I think it grew a tumor of some sort" :mean:

Oh and yes - the grill is a HAT L8 grill.


----------



## rsutton1223

I got the pleasure of hearing the car yesterday. That front sub setup is pretty awesome.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Now just look what you made me do! :tongue3:
> 
> Thank you once more!
> 
> Now I must find a way how to explain this to wife :worried:
> 
> Something like:
> 
> "Honey I swear it was there when I bought the car, your seat was simply way more to the back"
> 
> Or
> 
> "Darling the car is sick, I think it grew a tumor of some sort" :mean:
> 
> Oh and yes - the grill is a HAT L8 grill.


Wow! That is fantastic! I have been accused of being a bad influence recently, and I have accused others of being a bad influence....I like to think that we are helping each other seek opportunities to further enjoy this wonderful (sick) hobby! 

I'm really glad that you were able to give that a try and get it to work - and I'm glad that it is producing the results that you are happy with! I bet it does sound fantastic. I also hope that your lovely wife doesn't hold a grudge against me :blush: I don't want it to be awkward when I visit Israel some day 



rsutton1223 said:


> I got the pleasure of hearing the car yesterday. That front sub setup is pretty awesome.


Thanks Robb....and a point of clarification, Robb didn't fly to Israel to hear Eddie's front sub , I drove to Atlanta to attend a concert, and Robb spent a few minutes in my car. Weird that I had that source material amnesia strike again.......I had plenty of time on my drive back today to think....."I should have played this track for him....." It is like when we used to go into the video store.....there were 10 movies I wanted to rent.....and now I can't think of any


----------



## rsutton1223

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Robb....and a point of clarification, Robb didn't fly to Israel to hear Eddie's front sub , I drove to Atlanta to attend a concert, and Robb spent a few minutes in my car. Weird that I had that source material amnesia strike again.......I had plenty of time on my drive back today to think....."I should have played this track for him....." It is like when we used to go into the video store.....there were 10 movies I wanted to rent.....and now I can't think of any


I did the same thing! I wish we could have had more time. Unfortunately I was playing aftermarket Subaru part out dealer at the same time. Emailing back and forth with Mark today.


----------



## eddieg

It would be a little difficult driving 6000 miles with a car 

Jason,

If you do pay a visit to Israel sometime, you let me know! Most invited sir!

Anyways, just wanted to show another solution for cars that have a smaller foot well design.

They have a full veriaty in the micro sub series, though I am thinking seriously about floor implementation (front passenger) of the SI BMIV or maybe the illusion C10 

It is always never enough time at audio meetups. No matter where they are held.


----------



## radiospank

nice build


----------



## bertholomey

Taking a couple shots of the car today - trying to learn some composition lessons from The Great One  You've got a long way to go young jedi......


----------



## casey

Looks great! Can't wait to detail this thing


----------



## rsutton1223

Love that you are getting a lower angle. Look up the "rule of thirds" and start from there. Progress!


----------



## JSM-FA5

This may have been asked but I don't have time to read 40+ pages lol.
To me the head unit looks like Pioneer that has capability of going fully active. If that is the case, what is the purpose of installing the mosconi? I may have misread something as I am extremely tired.


----------



## bertholomey

No worries - you are right - Pioneer P99RS - a very good HU that does full active. At the time, I was seeking the latest tech, and I was convinced that a few of the features the outboard processor offered was worth adding it. Once I went back to the Pioneer for all of my processing, I discovered that I really did not need the 'features' of the 6to8 after all. I am much happier with the 'simplicity' the Pioneer provides. And, with a bit of help, I have gotten the tune nearly to my liking. ?


----------



## Scottytee

Cool build


----------



## Salami

Jason

What last minute changes do you have up your sleeve? :surprised:


----------



## JSM-FA5

bertholomey said:


> No worries - you are right - Pioneer P99RS - a very good HU that does full active. At the time, I was seeking the latest tech, and I was convinced that a few of the features the outboard processor offered was worth adding it. Once I went back to the Pioneer for all of my processing, I discovered that I really did not need the 'features' of the 6to8 after all. I am much happier with the 'simplicity' the Pioneer provides. And, with a bit of help, I have gotten the tune nearly to my liking. ?


Ahh got ya. I was just making sure I didn't miss something. 
Makes sense though if one has features you want.


----------



## crea_78

I wish I could go with an aftermarket HU such as the Pioneer, but the new Honda Accord relies on the iMid (stereo/etc) to make everything work.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM-FA5

crea_78 said:


> I wish I could go with an aftermarket HU such as the Pioneer, but the new Honda Accord relies on the iMid (stereo/etc) to make everything work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Why do you want an aftermarket radio? What does it have to offer that your accord radio doesn't? Other than DVD capable. Not trying to thread Jack.


----------



## crea_78

JSM-FA5 said:


> Why do you want an aftermarket radio? What does it have to offer that your accord radio doesn't? Other than DVD capable. Not trying to thread Jack.


I like the look of my dash, but having a HU that is active capable is nice to have. Instead I will be going with a DSP. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## minibox

crea_78 said:


> I wish I could go with an aftermarket HU such as the Pioneer, but the new Honda Accord relies on the iMid (stereo/etc) to make everything work.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


You might consider running a separate media source in addition to your oem source to an external processor like the mosconi or bit one. I know Jason was interested in the BRZ from the outset both for its performance and its potential for a great sq install, which he has done an exceptional job with btw.


----------



## bertholomey

Salami said:


> Jason
> 
> What last minute changes do you have up your sleeve? :surprised:


Just trying to get a simple solution to how my amps are mounted. More usable space in my trunk, and the ability to get the spare tire back in the car.....that's all 





minibox said:


> You might consider running a separate media source in addition to your oem source to an external processor like the mosconi or bit one. I know Jason was interested in the BRZ from the outset both for its performance and its potential for a great sq install, which he has done an exceptional job with btw.


Thanks Bro! I can't wait for you to bring a case full of CDs and spend some real time in her. (that doesn't really sound right does it?)


----------



## bertholomey

I attended my 2nd headphone meet this past weekend. Great time - very friendly folks and amazing gear! I had the true privilege of meeting Marty Lemons - Nick's dad. We discussed his various speaker systems and the exciting things going on with the BM mkIV and the new 24" subwoofers. 

Here are some pics from the meet. We had 29 participate, so there was a good variety of levels of gear. I was able to take my Fostex cans and my Peachtree Nova. I got to hear my headphones on some spectacular amplifiers. 





































Mr. Speakers (Dan) on the left - Mad Dogs and Alpha Dogs headphones. Very cool guy!



















DIY!



















Cavalli Liquid Glass amplifier - once again, regrets after a meet - I really wish I had heard this one!




































My Fostex on the Eddie Current Super 7 - really good amp










Stax 0007 on Moth










Pretty incredible SACD player










My favorite of the ones I listened to - Moth Audio 2A3










Blue Hawaii! amazing amp - Stax 0007 headphones - the 0009's that is next to this one (out of the frame) are $5k headphones 










Fantastic set up - the 'head speakers' on the manikin are amazing! AKG K-1000










AKG's newest flagship K812 - equally amazing! These were a good mix of the low end of the Fostex TH-900's and the upper mids / highs of the Senn HD800.


----------



## casey

thats crazy. looks like some high end stuff. I just dont know when id sit down at home and listen to a set of cans. I have been debating getting a decent set of bookshelfs with a tube preamp and a 50wpc amp


----------



## Electrodynamic

bertholomey said:


> I attended my 2nd headphone meet this past weekend. Great time - very friendly folks and amazing gear! I had the true privilege of meeting Marty Lemons - Nick's dad. We discussed his various speaker systems and the exciting things going on with the BM mkIV and the new 24" subwoofers.
> 
> Here are some pics from the meet. We had 29 participate, so there was a good variety of levels of gear. I was able to take my Fostex cans and my Peachtree Nova. I got to hear my headphones on some spectacular amplifiers.


I wish I would have been there! Seems like an awesome time!


----------



## FG79

Headphone shows are a very productive way to enjoy hi-fi auditioning.....since you can only wear headphones one way, you eliminate the issue of speaker placement/room treatment when auditioning normal systems.

A lot of headphone amps I've never heard before. Any quick thoughts on their tonal signatures?

Looks like you had a fun time!


----------



## captainobvious

Looks like a blast Jay!

I brought my Sennheiser HD600's and MrSpeakers Mad Dogs down with me to NC.


----------



## bertholomey

FG79 said:


> Headphone shows are a very productive way to enjoy hi-fi auditioning.....since you can only wear headphones one way, you eliminate the issue of speaker placement/room treatment when auditioning normal systems.
> 
> A lot of headphone amps I've never heard before. Any quick thoughts on their tonal signatures?
> 
> Looks like you had a fun time!


Some Positives of auditioning headphones: 


Very cool to keep the headphones on.....walk across the room......and plug them into another amp.
Nice to be able to hook up a couple of amps to the same DAC / Source to really get a decent A/B comparison
I even had a cable that I could hook into my iPod - connecting via RCA directly into the amp to bypass the source / DAC

With this last point......I could listen to the amp / headphone combo without the $5k DAC that I would never have.......even though the source is the iPod through a chinsey cable - it can once again give a good A/B comparison. 

Some Negatives of auditioning headphones: 


Various connection types of headphones / amplifiers - some amps aren't compatible with the plug that is on my headphones
Some guys will have their amps only connected to their computers as a source - no cd player to use your discs
Some guys will have a very high end DAC that the amp is connected to - no way to hear the amp without that in the chain
Lots of ambient noise in the room - even with closed cans......if a couple guys are having a discussion beside you - can be distracting.

Unfortunately, like many of my car audio events, I didn't do what I set out to do......listen to my headphones connected to numerous amplifiers. 

Concerning the differences between the amps.......that is a silly question.......all of them sounded the same........

Just kidding bud.......It appears from the reading that I have done.......finding the right 'pairing' seems to be key for headphones. One might be very satisfied with their particular cans plugged into an amp, but these same headphones can sound very different connected to other amps. Some pairings are absolutely wonderful and some are pretty boring it would seem. The Senn HD800's are a good example - they can sound lifeless and anemic on many amps, but really come alive connected to other amps. One of the guys there found the perfect pairing of his 800's with the Cavalli Liquid Glass......he is likely going to sell the AKG K812's to fund the amp purchase - it made that much difference to him. 

I really liked my Fostex on the Moth Tube Amp. These headphones can be a bit edgy on some SS amps, but the warmth of the Moth was perfect for the highs. The dynamics was absolutely amazing as well - on a drum track, I didn't get the impact nearly as well on my Peachtree. 




captainobvious said:


> Looks like a blast Jay!
> 
> I brought my Sennheiser HD600's and MrSpeakers Mad Dogs down with me to NC.


Awesome.....I really want another good listen with those!


----------



## hobie1dog

bertholomey said:


> I attended my 2nd headphone meet this past weekend. Great time - very friendly folks and amazing gear! I had the true privilege of meeting Marty Lemons - Nick's dad. We discussed his various speaker systems and the exciting things going on with the BM mkIV and the new 24" subwoofers.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason:
> It was great to meet you as well. You car was one of the better sounding installations I've heard over the many years I've been in the hobby. The BM MK IV was very impressive. As I told you, that is a system you could drive to California and get out with zero listener fatigue. I want to have you do all my car stereo systems in the future.
> I'll hope to come up this weekend to the Meet.
> 
> Marty


----------



## papasin

hobie1dog said:


> As I told you, that is a system you could drive to California and get out with zero listener fatigue.


I expect a visit Jason!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Awesome.....I really want another good listen with those!



The more I listen to the Mad Dogs, the more I love them. Makes me really wonder what the Alpha Dogs can do.


----------



## bertholomey

hobie1dog said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason:
> 
> It was great to meet you as well. You car was one of the better sounding installations I've heard over the many years I've been in the hobby. The BM MK IV was very impressive. As I told you, that is a system you could drive to California and get out with zero listener fatigue. I want to have you do all my car stereo systems in the future.
> 
> I'll hope to come up this weekend to the Meet.
> 
> 
> 
> Marty



Thanks Marty! I appreciate that greatly! I hope you are able to make it on Saturday - there will be MANY awesome cars there.....bring some of your favorite discs ?




papasin said:


> I expect a visit Jason!



That would be my first stop!




captainobvious said:


> The more I listen to the Mad Dogs, the more I love them. Makes me really wonder what the Alpha Dogs can do.



Again, regrets! I should have thought to listen to both while I was there, talk to Dan to get his perspective on the 2 pairs - imperfect, but it might have given you a sense of how they compare.


----------



## bertholomey

Spent some time at Mark's shop yesterday. Steve helped me get the doors 2% more deadened, and he helped me get a cut off on the power cable - more on that later. 

Got the car cleaned up - just a spit bath in the garage - too much pollen / rain showers to do it outside. It is as ready as it is going to be for the meet tomorrow (actually starts tonight).


----------



## casey

looks good sir! I will be there mid morning for the festivities. Cant wait to hear it again with the new sub


----------



## Kevin K

Car is looking nice. Curious of your power cut off.
Have fun this weekend, wish I could be there.


----------



## bertholomey

This is a teaser post.....will be updating this once I get the full complement of photos from the updates that have occurred in the past couple months. 

Wheels/Tires, Amp Rack, Pillars.........

Wheels/Tires: Enkei Tuning Raijin 18x8 with Conti Extreme Contact DW in 225/40ZR-18

Before









After


















Power Cut Off









Pillars - will get pics once I get back from this trip

Amp Rack


----------



## Kevin K

very nice


----------



## Butt Hz

"What would make this car more difficult to get in and out of? Oh, I know…let's lower it"

:wacko:


----------



## Tsmith

Really nice!


----------



## bertholomey

Butt Hz said:


> "What would make this car more difficult to get in and out of? Oh, I know…let's lower it"
> 
> :wacko:


Awesome! 

I have to say it is a little bit harder for me as well  but it looks cool.......fashion before function right?


----------



## casey

Pillars? Did you have them redone?


----------



## Golden Ear

Looks sweet Jason! I love those wheels so much better than the 'Before' ones


----------



## captainobvious

Love the updates. This car just keeps getting better- it's ridiculously good. Thanks for the kudo's on the power/circuit breaker install and door treatments. Hopefully they are working out nicely for you. The circuit breaker has the added benefit of being a "kill switch" for the audio system whenever the car might be getting serviced to prevent grease monkeys from wanging out with your "cool stereo"  Props to Mark as well for the nice HDP mounting plate for the breaker. Love that material...


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> Pillars? Did you have them redone?




They look a little more "on axis" now, eh ? :surprised:


----------



## EditTim

So want to see and hear this car again… great job Jason, keep raising the bar… excellent work


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> Pillars? Did you have them redone?


Yes sir......more on why later......they are temporarily covered in grill cloth. 



Golden Ear said:


> Looks sweet Jason! I love those wheels so much better than the 'Before' ones


Of all the pictures I have looked at of the GBS color of this car, black wheels always appealed to me.....and this style specifically. The ride quality of the wheel / tire combo is really good as well. 



captainobvious said:


> Love the updates. This car just keeps getting better- it's ridiculously good. Thanks for the kudo's on the power/circuit breaker install and door treatments. Hopefully they are working out nicely for you. The circuit breaker has the added benefit of being a "kill switch" for the audio system whenever the car might be getting serviced to prevent grease monkeys from wanging out with your "cool stereo"  Props to Mark as well for the nice HDP mounting plate for the breaker. Love that material...


I forgot to mention - Steve helped me out with both things this past week - replacing the fuse holder under the hood and getting some additional sound deadening treatment to the doors. 

The fuse holder I had was attached to a large wire bundle, and zip ties had to be used to hold the cover on - so when I wanted to pull the power, I would have to cut the zip ties, use a socket to remove the nuts, to remove the fuse....typically just taped the ends of the wires so I wouldn't have to fool with all of that. I saw him use one of these on Dustin's car, and I really liked the concept - with my full Audison distro / fuse holder in the back - I didn't feel I really needed the fuse holder in the front, and I loved the functionality of being able to just flip a switch, and no power was sent to the back. I didn't even think about 'disabling' the system when I drop it for service until he mentioned it......even better! 

We were going to mount it behind the battery, but the power cable wasn't long enough, and it was pretty cramped in there. Then Steve spotted two mounting points, and Mr. Worrell crafted up a mount for it......Steve did the finishing on the wires......done! 

I have also had some rattles that had developed with the changing weather (or something) in the doors that were driving me mad. We pulled the panels and foam wrapped some of the wires that could be vibrating, covered some of the plugs with adhesive backed foam, and then added a layer of some absorbent 'stuff' (he will have to post what it was). I think I was rattle free on Saturday - at least I didn't notice anything out of the doors. There is still a tiny resonance in the piece around the head unit at high volumes that I need to fix 



EditTim said:


> So want to see and hear this car again… great job Jason, keep raising the bar… excellent work


Thanks Tim!


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> with my full Audison distro / fuse holder in the back - I didn't feel I really needed the fuse holder in the front...




Might want to reconsider this if my understanding is correct that the fuse up front was removed. I would still recommend one (audison on the battery post is my favorite). The fuse up front isn't to protect the amps, it's to protect a dead short along the way to the back distro block. Risk isn't "high" for something happening to the supply wire along the way, but if it does (rubbing, fraying, heat melting rubber, accident causing cut) you would have a 1/0 supply wire feeding positive to negative- fire risk extreme......


----------



## eddieg

Why should one trouble him self to change a custom built pillars? 

Change of axis placement? 

On-Axis by any chance? 
Related to some of Andy's material about beaming?

Or am I far from it?

By the way Jason, liked the "eddie current" he he 

And super nice build for the amps!


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> Of all the pictures I have looked at of the GBS color of this car, black wheels always appealed to me.....and this style specifically. The ride quality of the wheel / tire combo is really good as well.


It looks great! I had the Continental DWS's on my Genesis Coupe (I realize you have the DW's, but I imagine they are similar), and was extremely pleased with both the ride quality and how much quieter they were than the previous Potenza's that were on it. I did give up a little tightness in handling, but I don't autocross or anything and for a daily driven tire they were a great choice.

I may pick up a set for my current car when the tires I have now are worn out just because I imagine they'll be quieter by a long shot.

Jay


----------



## TREOSOLS

I'm sure the reason behind the pillar change will soon be revealed


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Might want to reconsider this if my understanding is correct that the fuse up front was removed. I would still recommend one (audison on the battery post is my favorite). The fuse up front isn't to protect the amps, it's to protect a dead short along the way to the back distro block. Risk isn't "high" for something happening to the supply wire along the way, but if it does (rubbing, fraying, heat melting rubber, accident causing cut) you would have a 1/0 supply wire feeding positive to negative- fire risk extreme......


Good point! Steve had some terminal pieces, but they didn't work out. We are looking at what will work and put those in very soon. 



eddieg said:


> Why should one trouble him self to change a custom built pillars?
> 
> Change of axis placement?
> 
> On-Axis by any chance?
> Related to some of Andy's material about beaming?
> 
> Or am I far from it?
> 
> By the way Jason, liked the "eddie current" he he
> 
> And super nice build for the amps!


Thanks Eddie - I'll go through the thoughts about the pillars when I get a chance. 




JayinMI said:


> It looks great! I had the Continental DWS's on my Genesis Coupe (I realize you have the DW's, but I imagine they are similar), and was extremely pleased with both the ride quality and how much quieter they were than the previous Potenza's that were on it. I did give up a little tightness in handling, but I don't autocross or anything and for a daily driven tire they were a great choice.
> 
> I may pick up a set for my current car when the tires I have now are worn out just because I imagine they'll be quieter by a long shot.
> 
> Jay


I am typically a Michelin fan, but a couple friends (including one that has a BRZ) recently picked up the Conti's and gave them a high recommendation. I read some reviews of the DWs vs the DWSs and I decided on the DWs - very happy! And.....Tire Rack had them on sale - significantly less than the Pilot SS.


----------



## captainobvious

slade1274 said:


> Might want to reconsider this if my understanding is correct that the fuse up front was removed. I would still recommend one (audison on the battery post is my favorite). The fuse up front isn't to protect the amps, it's to protect a dead short along the way to the back distro block. Risk isn't "high" for something happening to the supply wire along the way, but if it does (rubbing, fraying, heat melting rubber, accident causing cut) you would have a 1/0 supply wire feeding positive to negative- fire risk extreme......



The circuit breaker serves the same purpose as the inline fuse. It's a 150amp model (manual reset, not auto) and will trip in the conditions you mentioned. In Jays system, its sole purpose is to protect the power wire. He also utilizes the Audison* fused* distribution block for additional protection of the electronic equipment. The Mosconi amplifiers also have their own fuses for another level of protection 

This adds more series resistance, but also provides more protection, so it's a worthwhile tradeoff.


----------



## slade1274

Ah- he said cutoff, which I took as on/off switch, not circuit breaker. Thanks for clarifying- Slade Approved


----------



## thehatedguy

I was thinking there was a 1/32" gap that Mark wasn't happy with on the pillars somewhere that no one would see, and that's why he redid them.


----------



## captainobvious

slade1274 said:


> Ah- he said cutoff, which I took as on/off switch, not circuit breaker. Thanks for clarifying- Slade Approved



When I was reading it again after your response, I figured that's what you were thinking


----------



## captainobvious

thehatedguy said:


> I was thinking there was a 1/32" gap that Mark wasn't happy with on the pillars somewhere that no one would see, and that's why he redid them.



Hah! Wouldn't surprise me


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Ah- he said cutoff, which I took as on/off switch, not circuit breaker. Thanks for clarifying- Slade Approved


That was just my ignorance, lack of research, and lack of paying attention showing  I need to pay Steve to be my spokesman! He does a much better job than I do......(also the fact that I can't walk out to my car to look at the thing or take a close up picture of it until I get back home on Friday )


----------



## bertholomey

Finally, I have some time to post some pics. This will be Mid Range drivers, Pillars, Amp Rack, and wheels. 

Back story (you know I always have to tell a story). I went to Freezfest in February, and though I posted a decent score, I got some valuable constructive criticism from some of the hobby's 'heavyweights'. 

First, Dave Hogan pointed out the mid range had a bit of a hollow sound to them - that a bit of the back wave may be 'leaking' into the dash - that if the underside of the driver location was deadened better, made closer to an enclosure, there could be better control of the driver - a bit 'cleaner' sound if the back wave is not heard. This was exactly the same feedback that Chris at Ember Audio in Winston gave me. 

Mark got to work under the speakers inside the dash and used his deadening skills to shore up the area. 










I heard the difference immediately when I picked up the car - the mid range seemed to have more authority to it. 

The other feedback that I got was from Steve Cook. He stated that he felt that I was leaving something 'on the table' with my tweeters mounted off-axis. He stated that if the tweets were mounted closer to on-axis, I may realize more detail, resolution, and potentially greater width to the sound stage. I replied that I appreciated his feedback, but I wasn't willing to start from scratch on the pillars. I relayed that info to Mark, but told him that I would just continue to work on the tune. 

Mark pulled the tweets out of the pillars and aimed them more on-axis to see what difference it would make in this car with these pillars. He was impressed with the difference. I got the car with the tweets angled in the current pillars - I drove the car to Atlanta and back and agreed - the change in detail and width was worth it! Mark worked on the pillars and got a great looking set that sound fantastic. But.......they were impossible to wrap with the vinyl he has on hand. He wrapped in them in grill cloth to get them ready for the meet on the 26th. We will get them wrapped in the real stretchy vinyl he can order. 





































Finished


----------



## bertholomey

Concerning the amp rack.......The original amp install was exactly what I had asked for, but I decided that it was time to put these amps in a great looking rack. To me, these amps are too pretty to be hid under a false floor - especially after I painted them. I also wanted to get my spare back in the car as well. 

I talked to Mark about it briefly, and his wheels started turning. Immediately, he had some great ideas, and he was excited about what was rolling around in his head. We struck a deal that he wasn't going to send me any teaser pics, and I wasn't going to actually see the final product until the meet on the 26th. Well, things went a little differently than planned, so I did see the rack before the meet  I loved it! 

With the three large amps in such a small space, he had the idea to have a double sided amp rack....I thought that was brilliant! I can have it all buttoned up if I don't want to anything to be seen. I can just show the Class A if I want to or I can do the whole bit like I did at the meet with the rear seat down and the trunk open. 

Mark used 2 fans in a push-pull configuration that is only activated if the stereo is on. He installed LEDs that are connected to a switch that is only active if the trunk is open and the stereo is on. I think it was a brilliant design, and fantastic execution! It certainly exceeded my expectations. 

Old rack





































Once Mark got to this point, he patched some holes, deadened the trunk floor, and carpeted the floor before putting the spare back in. 

Build picks of the rack


----------



## bertholomey

Mark also incorporated black plexi into the rack.














































Test fit with lights


----------



## bertholomey

Inside - with the rear seat dropped down. 



















With lights on










Trunk


----------



## bertholomey

Red lights inside of the amp - white LEDs off




























Next - I ordered new wheels and tires - here are some updated pics

B&W














































Mark is an awesome installer, and I would recommend his work to anyone!


----------



## BigRed

I guess cooks recommendation to put your mids in the vents was a no go huh?


----------



## Kevin K

Looks very,very good Jason. Look forward to listening to it again one day.


----------



## captainobvious

Definitely love all of the updates. Awesome work by Mark (as usual) and excellent sound. This is a terrific vehicle.


----------



## wdemetrius1

Wow!!!

I had to get caught up on all of the updates that your car has been through. Everything looks great Jason!!!


----------



## eddieg

Super cOOl 

Amp install is elegant, practical, smart!

The new angle of the tweeters is much more logical.

As for the mid ranges - how low are they xovered? - have you tried to test what would be the minimal volume to have them sound right at that xover point? 

Maybe it is even possible to put the in a small seald enclosure? rear chambre built directly on to the grill buffle they are built to? 

A friend of mine over here is cutting them around 450 hz and they are in a seald ecnlosured a pillars and they sound insane! but I like the placing of your midranges much better! - could be interesting if that location could be seald enclosed. 

Eddie


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> I guess cooks recommendation to put your mids in the vents was a no go huh?


A bit too bold for me - may have worked splendidly, but after 'investing' in the current location, evaluating the performance I am getting out of the current installation of the mid range drivers - it just seemed to be a bit too much of a risk if I didn't like the sound. Who knows......it could have been a Finals winning suggestion.....I guess I won't ever know  




Kevin K said:


> Looks very,very good Jason. Look forward to listening to it again one day.


Hopefully that day will be soon.....maybe you might make one of the SC shows?



captainobvious said:


> Definitely love all of the updates. Awesome work by Mark (as usual) and excellent sound. This is a terrific vehicle.


Thanks dude  I appreciate the help you gave me and the feedback on the tune. 



wdemetrius1 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> I had to get caught up on all of the update that your car has been through. Everything looks great Jason!!!


Thanks D - hopefully we can get together soon for a listen.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Super COOl
> 
> Amp install is elegant, practical, smart!
> 
> The new angle of the tweeters is much more logical.
> 
> As for the mid ranges - how low are they xovered? - have you tried to test what would be the minimal volume to have them sound right at that xover point?
> 
> Maybe it is even possible to put the in a small seald enclosure? rear chambre built directly on to the grill buffle they are built to?
> 
> A friend of mine over here is cutting them around 450 hz and they are in a seald ecnlosured a pillars and they sound insane! but I like the placing of your midranges much better! - could be interesting if that location could be seald enclosed.
> 
> Eddie


Thanks Eddie - I'm extremely pleased with the rack - functional, serviceable, and a bit flashy. Mark finished out the trunk with pressfit panels covering the spare that can be easily lifted out. I have plenty of space for my suitcase and another bag. 

The tweets sounded great when they were more off-axis......but this angle to the driver's position brings out a bit more definition......he tried them full on-axis, and wasn't quite as pleased with the sound. This angle had just the right resolution without being too 'in your face'. 

Now, concerning the mid range drivers.......what Mark essentially did was to use sound deadener and insulation to create an enclosure - isolating the back wave to a point that it will not leak into the dash (to come out below the dash, through the vents, etc.). The drivers still have enough airspace to play. We had evaluated putting in some type of box, fiberglass 'pod' or something similar, and we didn't like the amount of cutting under the dash we would need to do to get a large enough space. I feel that his work to isolate the space accomplished the same goal. After much evaluation, I have chosen a crossover point of that works well in this car, and I feel that the 'enclosure' is working well with this tune.


----------



## mSaLL150

Wow that install looks great. 

I've been considering a similar wheel style for my ST. Looks great on your BRZ.


----------



## crea_78

Definitely looked and sounded great at the GTG 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

It sounded good at freezefest! Looking forward to hearing it again down the road


----------



## wdemetrius1

I'm definitely looking forward to getting a listen!!!


----------



## bertholomey

Now it is official!


----------



## BigRed

Lol!!


----------



## subwoofery

No Chicken Should Qualify? 

 lol

Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey

subwoofery said:


> No Chicken Should Qualify?
> 
> lol
> 
> Kelvin


......should Qualify to be a part of the NCSQ group


----------



## BigRed

Does it count if u get your tuning refined in SC? Lol


----------



## subwoofery

bertholomey said:


> ......should Qualify to be a part of the NCSQ group


Sweet then  

Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> Does it count if u get your tuning refined in SC? Lol



Oh absolutely!


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> Does it count if u get your tuning refined in SC? Lol



Wait......were you referring to the Gamecocks?......if so, I just got the reference.....if not, I'm still lost in the sauce ?


----------



## req

wow jason.

the car looks awesome and im sure it sounds even better than it looks too.


the sticker- man that is a sweet design


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Pooh........I'm still sad that you and Carly couldn't have hung out with us......you guys would have had fun. 

Probably the only sticker I will ever have on the outside of the car


----------



## bertholomey

I am fortunate that my friend John (minibox) introduced me to Chris at Ember Audio in Winston Salem. Ember Audio

He is an extremely friendly dude who is incredibly knowledgeable about all things audio. I have dragged him into the BRZ a few times, and he has given me great feedback each time. 

He hasn't been in the car since the midrange, tweeter, subwoofer, amp rack, and tune change........pretty much brand new thing he heard today. Within the first minute......he exclaimed that it was better. He had pointed out the issue I was having with the mid range drivers 'leaking' out of the dash (months before I went to Freezefest and got the same feedback). He thought that was 'fixed' - he loved the aesthetics of the build, and he was impressed with the tweeter sound (more on-axis) and the SI BM in the floorboard. 

He put in a great disc and immediately he wanted a bit more lower mid bass (strings on a Rob Wasserman track featuring Rickie Lee Jones)......we made that adjustment, and he was satisfied. Overall, he was extremely impressed with what the BRZ was capable of. 

I went inside and took some pics of the new equipment layout, artwork, and acoustic treatments. I'll go back soon to demo some equipment with the Fostex headphones 

Crappy photo of the overall scene as you come in the door. 









A bit closer to the main set up


















I apologize that I can't name everything in this set up. Moon by Simaudio electronics and Epicon 2 loudspeakers 

Moon by Simaudio

Epicon 2




























KEF, JL, and Moon 



























And they always have some odds and ends for sale 










Erin has already seen this one 









This audio store is part art gallery as well. It is located on Trate Street in downtown Winston where the art scene is located. Several local artists display their work at the store.


----------



## ErinH

Man. We are gonna HAVE to visit that place before the next NC meet.


----------



## Kevin K

Wow, that place is really nice. Would like to sit in that chair and sample a few recordings for awhile.


----------



## thehatedguy

I wonder how long they have been in business? I swear they weren't there when I lived in Winston...and I lived in West End off of 7th Street when I was working at WFSOM. ****, that could have been my spot.

The only place I remember having any decent audio was a couple shops over off of Stratford.


----------



## casey

wow. I live ten minutes away from there and didnt know it existed. Looks like a very nice shop.


----------



## teldzc1

Nice shop. I miss home audio. It's so stupid on many levels, but a well done 2ch home system can blow your mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mires

What is the road noise like in an FR-S?

Edit: Sorry, I meant BR-Z


----------



## bertholomey

bikinpunk said:


> Man. We are gonna HAVE to visit that place before the next NC meet.


Absolutely! That would be a blast.



Kevin K said:


> Wow, that place is really nice. Would like to sit in that chair and sample a few recordings for awhile.


Funny, I don't know if you can see it or not, but there is a chew bone sitting beside that chair. They have a shop dog that sometimes comes in when Chris's brother Blake comes in. The last time I was sitting in that chair, the dog came in and sat next to me and chewed on that bone (they keep him in the back when a 'serious' customer is listening ). Funny still, it didn't bother me at all - I actually liked the sound of the chew bone.....reminded me of my Dog Casey when she used to chew a nylabone at our feet. 

Anyway, I really do want to get a listen to those Dali Epicon 2's. John bought the Dali Helicon towers, and he loves them. 



thehatedguy said:


> I wonder how long they have been in business? I swear they weren't there when I lived in Winston...and I lived in West End off of 7th Street when I was working at WFSOM. ****, that could have been my spot.
> 
> The only place I remember having any decent audio was a couple shops over off of Stratford.


They have been there about 5 years. Custom Home Hi-Fi moved from that spot on the side of Stratford to a side road right before you get on Business 40 - across from Thruway shopping center. I don't think they are doing so well


----------



## Black Rain

bertholomey said:


> I am fortunate that my friend John (minibox) introduced me to Chris at Ember Audio in Winston Salem. Ember Audio
> 
> He is an extremely friendly dude who is incredibly knowledgeable about all things audio. I have dragged him into the BRZ a few times, and he has given me great feedback each time.
> 
> He hasn't been in the car since the midrange, tweeter, subwoofer, amp rack, and tune change........pretty much brand new thing he heard today. Within the first minute......he exclaimed that it was better. He had pointed out the issue I was having with the mid range drivers 'leaking' out of the dash (months before I went to Freezefest and got the same feedback). He thought that was 'fixed' - he loved the aesthetics of the build, and he was impressed with the tweeter sound (more on-axis) and the SI BM in the floorboard.
> 
> He put in a great disc and immediately he wanted a bit more lower mid bass (strings on a Rob Wasserman track featuring Rickie Lee Jones)......we made that adjustment, and he was satisfied. Overall, he was extremely impressed with what the BRZ was capable of.
> 
> I went inside and took some pics of the new equipment layout, artwork, and acoustic treatments. I'll go back soon to demo some equipment with the Fostex headphones
> 
> Crappy photo of the overall scene as you come in the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit closer to the main set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize that I can't name everything in this set up. Moon by Simaudio electronics and Epicon 2 loudspeakers
> 
> Moon by Simaudio
> 
> Epicon 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEF, JL, and Moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they always have some odds and ends for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin has already seen this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This audio store is part art gallery as well. It is located on Trate Street in downtown Winston where the art scene is located. Several local artists display their work at the store.




Thats one awesome looking gallery. I have never been inside such a shop/gallery that had HiFi equipment like that. I'd love to go to a place like that one and get a really understanding what you and Erin always talk about.


----------



## minibox

Great shop. Chris used to work for one of San Francisco's premier shops. He's done everything from half million $ setups to extremely small and simple. He opened his shop in Winston (his home town) about 5-6 years ago and has been gradually expanding to what you see now. After an exhaustive search, I had my home speaker choice narrowed down to 3. In the end, I went with the speaker Chris carried and have not once regretted my decision. He's been over to my place half a dozen times during different stages of break in just to make sure everything was properly setup. He's extremely knowledgable and doesn't just try to sell you his own product. In fact, he's made suggestions that have led me to purchase items he doesn't carry because he knows what will best integrate into my system. Even after encouraging me to explore other options outside of his store, he's helped me get the most out of these components. 
The black Kef reference's are one of my favorite speakers of all time. Extremely balanced. Powerful and delicate at the same time. The little Kef ls50's are amazing too. Need to get back in for another extended demo.


----------



## bertholomey

teldzc1 said:


> Nice shop. I miss home audio. It's so stupid on many levels, but a well done 2ch home system can blow your mind.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Not sure about the 'stupid' part, but I really like home audio as well. I thought I was going to follow my friend John down that path, but a few considerations made me move toward headphones instead. One could put together a top shelf headphone system for the cost of a good pre-amp in the 2 channel realm. 

What I enjoy is 'active listening', and I tend to do that so much more with home / headphone audio versus mobile audio.......really getting into the music - listening for every little nuance - not from a really critical standpoint, but from a purely enjoyment standpoint. I especially like headphones because it certainly fosters that 'get away from everything' and escape into the music. 



mires said:


> What is the road noise like in an FR-S?
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I meant BR-Z


Not horrible.....not great either. It has limited sound deadening from the factory - to keep weight down. It has been awhile since I drove the car in factory trim. It would actually be fun to 'test drive' one on the freeway, and then get in my car to see what the difference is. 



casey said:


> wow. I live ten minutes away from there and didn't know it existed. Looks like a very nice shop.


It is a very nice shop to walk through. Chris has really branched out to get into interior design concerning sound rooms, etc. He was telling me of a recent job that had him just stoked. This guy's sound room is basically sound proof - 400 pound doors that once shut, panels come in and lock it in. They are now a LED lighting dealer, and he was telling me about the lighting he did in this room. He had LEDs lining the floor, ceiling, behind the acoustic panels, behind the screen, etc. He said it can be turned up to brighter than the sun or turned down to a wonderful warm 'aura' around everything. You are basically 'getting in the mood' for listening as you walk into the room. And of course, this guy has a brilliant system as well. Sometimes it is surprising to hear about spectacularly wealthy people in your small locale.


----------



## req

that lighting sounds rad.

i wish everything was lit with indirect lights. i hate seeing a light bulb. gives me a headache, even if its diffused through a lamp shade or something. thats why im always wearing dark glasses. i was diagnosed with a light sensitivity type thing where when the intensity of light increases, my pupils never totally re-focus, but they just continually try to adjust putting strain on the muscles in my eyes causing headaches. so bright lights are like searing pains behind my eyebrows\temples 

TL : DR - i hate the apple store, it gives me a headache.

so that sounds lovely!


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> wow. I live ten minutes away from there and didnt know it existed. Looks like a very nice shop.


Lol, I had no idea they were there either........and I live even closer. 

Must check them out!


----------



## teldzc1

The thing I could never get from headphones are sound stage and imaging. Admittedly I've never heard a top shelf set of cans so I still have an open mind about it. 

Didn't mean to sound so negative with the 'stupid' comment. Some of the tweaks and things just crack me up. I still love it. Lots of beautiful looking and sounding gear these days. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## slade1274

^^ agreed. I have a hard enough time dealing with my own voices in my head, headphones have never been enjoyable to me from a music perspective. Great for tonality reference and when running, but not my cup of tea for listening.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah I don't "get" headphones for critical listening and long term enjoyment either, but can see some serious casual lounging listening going on. But I don't get the single driver thing either...so...

But many flavors to make everyone happy.


----------



## mires

thehatedguy said:


> Yeah I don't "get" headphones either. But I don't get the single driver thing either...so...
> 
> But many flavors to make everyone happy.


Single driver as in single subwoofer?


----------



## thehatedguy

As in a single speaker playing everything like a Lowther, Fostex, etc.


----------



## mires

thehatedguy said:


> As in a single speaker playing everything like a Lowther, Fostex, etc.


Ah, I gotcha.


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> As in a single speaker playing everything like a Lowther, Fostex, etc.



That is funny, because I am completely the opposite. I would love to hear one of Randy Kunin's Lowther speaker systems ?


----------



## thehatedguy

I love Randy to death, but I have serious doubt into how good his latest speakers could sound...they are all looks (and not that good to me).

There is only so much dynamic range you can get from a single speaker, especially when you turn it up...doppler distortion, cone break up...

Like I said, I don't get it...but won't ruin it for everyone else who might like it.

Lord knows there are plenty of people who don't get my high efficiency and horn loaded drivers thing...they look at me the same way I look at cone/dome and single driver people.


----------



## teldzc1

There's an interesting tradeoff with single drivers. I seem to never get along with their frequency response. But as long as they don't have a big bump in the 3-5k band I'm usually I with them. I don't miss the top end too much. But what you often get back with the dynamics and coherence can be worth it. 

One of the best demos I've heard was the Lotus Group Granada which uses a Feastrix Field Coil driver. Really amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

teldzc1 said:


> There's an interesting tradeoff with single drivers. I seem to never get along with their frequency response. But as long as they don't have a big bump in the 3-5k band I'm usually I with them. I don't miss the top end too much. But what you often get back with the dynamics and coherence can be worth it.
> 
> One of the best demos I've heard was the Lotus Group Granada which uses a Feastrix Field Coil driver. Really amazing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Again, eye of the beholder.....I think this is a very cool look.......but not for everyone of course. I would just be very interested in hearing these.......to get a sense of how they sound versus a traditional tower, 2-way or 3-way design.










Very cool! Thanks for the input. 










The Granada Loudspeakers

I would to hear those! I'm very intrigued with open baffle.....many of the different 'non-traditional' designs out there. 

The closest I have heard to 'non-traditional' is the Audio Note speakers (minimal bracing - hardwoods). Heard these properly set up on a set of Audio Note monoblocks......amazing! 

Audio Note AN-E


----------



## thehatedguy

Having 2 12s per side on the Granadas sure go a long way in terms of dynamics and output...doesn't hurt they are Acoustic Elegance 12s either. And...and more heresy, DSP.

I bet they are badassed, but those helper woofers move them out of the single driver category for me. Those Feastrex drivers are very pretty...I remember when they were first being imported here to the US with the help of a very nice fellow Chris Witmer (who has since passed away).

Still nothing holds more dear to my heart than some 110dB sensitive front load 15s for midbass and some horn loaded 8s or 10s doing midrange...well, the Edgarhorn Titan IIs would make me happy as would some of Tom Danley's Synergy horns. Only way to fly if you want real life 3 feet away from a drum kit or piano at realistic levels and sense of size.

Maybe one day I will try some of the single driver stuff out to see what's up with it...right now the closest I have are the Tannoys, which I still have not had a chance to listen to.


----------



## thehatedguy

randall-k.com is Randy's new site if you haven't seen his newer stuff.


----------



## slade1274

Those remind me of Johnny 5 from short circuit


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> Having 2 12s per side on the Granadas sure go a long way in terms of dynamics and output...doesn't hurt they are Acoustic Elegance 12s either. And...and more heresy, DSP.
> 
> I bet they are badassed, but those helper woofers move them out of the single driver category for me. Those Feastrex drivers are very pretty...I remember when they were first being imported here to the US with the help of a very nice fellow Chris Witmer (who has since passed away).
> 
> Still nothing holds more dear to my heart than some 110dB sensitive front load 15s for midbass and some horn loaded 8s or 10s doing midrange...well, the Edgarhorn Titan IIs would make me happy as would some of Tom Danley's Synergy horns. Only way to fly if you want real life 3 feet away from a drum kit or piano at realistic levels and sense of size.
> 
> Maybe one day I will try some of the single driver stuff out to see what's up with it...right now the closest I have are the Tannoys, which I still have not had a chance to listen to.


I have some buddies that are really into those same horns....I haven't had the pleasure of hearing them yet. 



thehatedguy said:


> randall-k.com is Randy's new site if you haven't seen his newer stuff.


Thanks dude! Fun site!


----------



## teldzc1

They were amazing. The two other speakers I loved, Avantegarde Trio, MBL 101E. Both also blew my mind. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

I don't listen to headphones for staging reference, that would be a waste of time. Instead, I use them for tonality reference. A great pair of headphones can really blow you away in that regard. You can also get excellent dynamics as well. I find them very enjoyable to listen to (again if you have a quality pair), but of course that just one man's opinion


----------



## minibox

Just to forewarn, this description might bear some resemblance to a column recounting a tryst. I had the pleasure the other day of getting a demo in the BRZ after all the recent changes in the tune and build. Based on Jason's enthusiasm, which is unusual given his normal self-deprecating manner, I knew I was in for a treat. The first thing that caught my eye was the amp rack Mark built. The finish on the amps and seamless integration into the car is enough to stir the loins. After performing a quick belt line tuck, I hopped in the driver's seat. The rebuilt a-pillars and thesis tweeters stared lovingly at me like a doe-eyed Italian. Having experience with these tweets, I knew the decision to turn them more on-axis was a good one. Sure enough, when Jason played the first track I was struck by the balance of the system. No one component overpowered another. The result was a smooth, rich musical texture that brought back memories of eating strawberries drizzled with honey in the south of France. Maybe that analogy is a bit much, but it was refined, elegant, and non-fatiguing in a way that revealed subtle details. I've been in many cars that are impressive and revealing, but you walk away feeling as if you've just had angry sex. Tired and not wanting to go a second round. The BRZ on the other hand, left me wanting more and my demo could of lasted hours; all the while revealing subtleties and begging me to explore her more. Every setup has at least one noticeable weak link but I have trouble finding one in the BRZ. The midrange depth and detail had me shaking my head, the SI sub was fast and capable of everything I played, and the midbass was solid and rich. Per usual, the ride home in my own car left me unsatisfied and wanting to turn around for more time with the BRZ.


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you my friend! It has been a while since you heard it, and it was great hanging with you again. 

The BRZ has been accused of being my mistress......the time, expense, and attention paid her has been a bit unwholesome. But she has provided a great deal of pleasure in return.


----------



## rsutton1223

I listened to the car on Friday. It is awesome. I have a lot of work to do...


----------



## sirbOOm

I've listened to this car at the NCSQ meeting and it further emphasizes my love for dash-mounted midranges. Everything was done incredibly well and I'm jealous.

Now, I do still remember Robb's Subaru system from last year's ATL meet, which I really liked as well.

Have I ever liked any system I put in my own vehicle after that Atlanta meet? No... g'dammit! I'll get there.


----------



## deltasaurus

Just finished a beginning to end read and am almost speachless! Incredible work here. Has actually convinced me to do a couple of things that I havw been on the fence about until now. The first is to go to the Mosconi amps. Man are they gorgeous to look at, and from what I can tell, to listen to as well. I was debating on the A-class, now I know. Think it will be an A on the mids, a Zero4 on mids and midbass, and a Zero3 ( or maybe a Zero1) on subs. The second is the SI BM MkIV sub, up front in the psgr footwell of my 2009 Ram. Actually talked to the Obi Wan of car audio, Mark W that is, last night. Think I am not only going to cooy that, but get him to do a similar door midbass with an Elate 9, and sort of similar dash mounting for a 4in mid. After all they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Are you going to try and make it down to Atlanta for the meet on August 9th? If not I will have to try and make it up to NC, that is if you guys are going to be doing a GTG sometime in the near future. 
:thinking2:


----------



## Classic

amazing!


----------



## captainobvious

deltasaurus said:


> Just finished a beginning to end read and am almost speachless! Incredible work here. Has actually convinced me to do a couple of things that I havw been on the fence about until now. The first is to go to the Mosconi amps. Man are they gorgeous to look at, and from what I can tell, to listen to as well. I was debating on the A-class, now I know. Think it will be an A on the mids, a Zero4 on mids and midbass, and a Zero3 ( or maybe a Zero1) on subs. The second is the SI BM MkIV sub, up front in the psgr footwell of my 2009 Ram. Actually talked to the Obi Wan of car audio, *Mark W* that is, last night. Think I am not only going to cooy that, but get him to do a similar door midbass with an Elate 9, and sort of similar dash mounting for a 4in mid. After all they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Are you going to try and make it down to Atlanta for the meet on August 9th? If not I will have to try and make it up to NC, that is if you guys are going to be doing a GTG sometime in the near future.
> :thinking2:


Sounds awesome. You won't find a nicer guy or more skilled installer. Very good choice!


----------



## crea_78

Mark will try to help you through every step, even before the install to get what you need. I know I have bugged him a little on wiring needs and other parts for my install, and he is more than willing to help out.


----------



## Notloudenuf

deltasaurus said:


> Just finished a beginning to end read and am almost speachless! Incredible work here. Has actually convinced me to do a couple of things that I havw been on the fence about until now. The first is to go to the Mosconi amps. Man are they gorgeous to look at, and from what I can tell, to listen to as well. I was debating on the A-class, now I know. Think it will be an A on the mids, a Zero4 on mids and midbass, and a Zero3 ( or maybe a Zero1) on subs. The second is the SI BM MkIV sub, up front in the psgr footwell of my 2009 Ram. Actually talked to the Obi Wan of car audio, Mark W that is, last night. Think I am not only going to cooy that, but get him to do a similar door midbass with an Elate 9, and sort of similar dash mounting for a 4in mid. After all they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Are you going to try and make it down to Atlanta for the meet on August 9th? If not I will have to try and make it up to NC, that is if you guys are going to be doing a GTG sometime in the near future.
> :thinking2:


Sounds like a good plan. The #Doctor will take good care of you. And mark your calendar for Nov. 8th for the fall NC GtG in Greensboro. Look for the thread on here.


----------



## bertholomey

deltasaurus said:


> Just finished a beginning to end read and am almost speachless! Incredible work here. Has actually convinced me to do a couple of things that I havw been on the fence about until now. The first is to go to the Mosconi amps. Man are they gorgeous to look at, and from what I can tell, to listen to as well. I was debating on the A-class, now I know. Think it will be an A on the mids, a Zero4 on mids and midbass, and a Zero3 ( or maybe a Zero1) on subs. The second is the SI BM MkIV sub, up front in the psgr footwell of my 2009 Ram. Actually talked to the Obi Wan of car audio, Mark W that is, last night. Think I am not only going to cooy that, but get him to do a similar door midbass with an Elate 9, and sort of similar dash mounting for a 4in mid. After all they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Are you going to try and make it down to Atlanta for the meet on August 9th? If not I will have to try and make it up to NC, that is if you guys are going to be doing a GTG sometime in the near future.
> 
> :thinking2:



Thank you very much - have to be short because I'm grabbing a few minutes of wifi while in Brazil. Unfortunately, I won't be in ATL on the 9th. I certainly will be at my house for the NC meet ?


----------



## bertholomey

A couple people asked about my trip, so I thought I would post here. Read it if you want to 

Last week I traveled to Brazil to participate in a missions trip with a group of folks from my church and folks from the Greenville, SC area. We traveled from Charlotte to Sao Paulo to Maceio (in the state of Alagoas). We completed most of our work in the town of Messias. The leader of the group has been to Brazil every year for the last 17 years. His son has spent 2 full years in Brazil. The group is part of the Luz Project Luz Project and have been spreading the Light in many areas of Brazil. I participated in the building project – constructing walls out of brick and mortar. We also provided soup to the poor, clothing, food baskets, and hygiene kits. We had women’s ministries and Bible Clubs for the kids, and a group also provided basketball camps at local high schools. 

I was only able to be there for a week, but the majority of the group will be there for a total of 2 weeks. As we met the folks in Messias, we experienced periods of joy and periods of sorrow. These are wonderful people – something you learn when traveling to the 3rd world – despite their poverty – they are incredible! 

There is so much need in this part of the world. The stories of broken families, rapes, murders just sicken your heart. Hearing a story of a kid who saw his father decapitated, mother turn to prostitution and drug dealing – and later imprisoned causing him to be orphaned until he was 18 – but display such happiness despite this background makes you think about the young people in the US. Another child was raped at age 3, and now at age 4, she has periods where she passes out and they have to rush her to the hospital to revive her. Unfortunately, the orphanage that we stayed and have been ministering to for years was recently closed and the boys were sent out to foster homes because the money that was supporting it from benefactors in the US has ceased. Our hope is in the coming months, the orphanage may be able to be funded again.

We were able to spread joy to many folks during our time in Brazil. We were able to provide practical things to them as well. Concerning the church we were building……it is on a site where they used to butcher animals – throwing the carcasses into the ditch behind the shop. The stench was appalling, and criminals used to run down to that area to escape the police. The folks on that street prayed for years that a church would be built on that site…..and it is being dedicated today, Aug 1, 2014. Praise God!

Some of the stuff that was sent to us to take.









Our group at the airport









Clothing, Food, and hygiene kit distribution. 


















Neighborhood that the new church will be.









The church as we arrived - not much in the way of walls yet.









Wonderful people! This was during the soup distribution.









This was Jonathan - extremely good worker - very cool fella - through a translator, we were able to discuss common interests - made a bond - I ended up giving him the shoes off my feet, my hat and gloves before I left the site. Just a really cool experience. I ended up discovering that I'm not that bad at masonry work.......that they will later plaster over 









Revival service with my pastor and Bruna handled the translation.









One of the great Brazilian translators that we had with us - this was after a service in one of the churches that was built in the last couple years. 









Lucas is the last boy that was adopted out of the orphanage - by the director of the orphanage. He was a great kid - gave us all drawings that he did as we were leaving - gave a prized toy (one of a few that he had) to one of the guys on the team - amazing athlete as well. 









Photo of countryside as we flew out of Maceio.


----------



## bkjay

That's great in so many ways.


----------



## HardCoreDore

bertholomey said:


> After tinting



I love that car. It's almost the same color as mine.


----------



## chithead

Took me long enough, but here is that article we discussed at the Spring Meet - 

Tada: How Toyota and Subaru Created the GT86

The services you provided over in Brazil recently are absolutely amazing sir! It's definitely one thing to have a conversation to discuss things going on all over the world, but to actually experience them... very wonderful what you have completed, and continue to achieve.


----------



## captainobvious

Awesome Jay, looks like some great work you guys were doing over there. Beautiful country!


----------



## papasin

Great work Jason. It's always a testimony to give to others and keep us humble and realize the many blessings we have. :thumbsup:


----------



## captainobvious

That Jason is more than just a pretty face.


----------



## Butt Hz

That's awesome, Jason...keep spreading the Word!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Congratulations on your trip Jason!!!


----------



## eddieg

Jason, 

I read your last reply about the trip to Brazil and I am moved by it, I was excited to read it all much more than ever speaking about cars and audio. 

My mother grew up in Poland during WW2 and her mother was an orphanage manager and housekeeper and due to that background she grew up to be a teacher for children with special needs.

What you were doing there is at the outmost peak of humanity! 

But it is something so wonderful about children now isn't it? they remind us that in order to be happy, all you need is: 

0. good health
1. Food
2. clothing
3. roof top above your head and a warm bed to sleep on
4. A SMILE 
5. A HUG.

You are not really poor if you have the six above.

Just think how reach we really are (and still we are by nature to complain...) 

Thank you!


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you all for your comments - what a great community I have on my build thread 

The trip was impactful to me, but more importantly, it was very meaningful to the folks we helped. It is challenging when you are faced with raw humanity (the tragic stories they shared with us), but it is equally uplifting to hear stories of how they rose above their circumstances and past experiences.

But for me, it was much more amazing to hear about lives that were completely changed by the Gospel. A woman we met prepared a meal for her and her children - then laced it with poison (depression due to her husband leaving her for another woman) - a traveling mission group happened to come to her door - she threw the meal in the trash - and she has been a very active member of the community - helping others who are struggling. Mighty things are happening in Brasil......not just the World Cup


----------



## The Drake

Thats awesome man, really glad you had that opportunity to do that and that it turned out so well. Being in the presence of others in need really opens our eyes up to whats important, suddenly the things we care so much about here (tv shows, movies, sports, games, cars, audio, etc...) just fade away. Wish I had the ability to go on more mission trips myself. God bless you for serving when you didn't have to, there will be a special place for you in Heaven brother


----------



## Velozity

Wow Jason, just wow. You're just an all-around good dude. God bless you brother.

You even gave Johnathan your shoes! :thumbsup:


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> Wow Jason, just wow. You're just an all-around good dude. God bless you brother.
> 
> You even gave Johnathan your shoes! :thumbsup:


Thanks Mike! It did feel good (in a weird way) to walk a few blocks in my socks  But I need to say, it isn't me that is good. I'm thankful that I was given the opportunity to go. 

Some audio related stuff.......

I'm still enamored with the mosconi gear. Just a few pics to show off the brand 









































































I saw this dude hanging from a tree out front today....apparently, it is one of these Luna Moth


----------



## sirbOOm

Something like that flapped around my face the other day. My dog got it. End of that.


----------



## crea_78

Great pictures Jason of the Zero 3. Thanks again for the awesome deal you gave me on the custom painted AS 100.4 

Also, it is a very nice thing you and others from your church did for those in need while in Brazil. It definitely is an eye opener and I bet it felt good helping everyone while you were there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Mike! It did feel good (in a weird way) to walk a few blocks in my socks  But I need to say, it isn't me that is good. I'm thankful that I was given the opportunity to go.
> 
> Some audio related stuff.......
> 
> I'm still enamored with the mosconi gear. Just a few pics to show off the brand


No SMD's on that board. Hand built most likely. It's beautiful.


----------



## strakele

Great pics J and cool story about the trip!


----------



## thumperv2

great car. great products. Loving this install!


----------



## bertholomey

HardCoreDore said:


> No SMD's on that board. Hand built most likely. It's beautiful.



Thanks!

Mosconi - How It Is Made!


----------



## bertholomey

Proper British amplification for my desk speakers. This thing Rocks!


----------



## Notloudenuf

Oh wow. I need to hear these in November. I missed the headphone party in April.


----------



## captainobvious

Awesome Jay! So what is the current amplifier setup in the Brrrrrrz?


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Oh wow. I need to hear these in November. I missed the headphone party in April.


The Naim is for the AP RAMs that are on my desk. The headphone amplifier will be a 2015 addition  But......you will need to hear the headphones on the Peachtree and these RAMs as well on the desk. I'm hearing details in te



captainobvious said:


> Awesome Jay! So what is the current amplifier setup in the Brrrrrrz?


Current set up is......

Class A = mid range drivers
200.4 = Tweets + Sub



Soon.......Zero 3 on the mid bass drivers. I know......I was done......but an opportunity came up that I couldn't pass on (well, I should have, but I didn't). Should be interesting - on paper, less power than the 100.4 bridged, but I suspect that won't tell the whole story. It could be that there is no difference (sound, power, etc) - could be just a costly lateral move........


----------



## casey

Another nice amp! Any reason for the switch other than just to try it and drive Mark crazy with having to try and get it in your rack? lol

Is the cover out getting paint matched?


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> Another nice amp! Any reason for the switch other than just to try it and drive Mark crazy with having to try and get it in your rack? lol
> 
> Is the cover out getting paint matched?


No - pretty much it......I thought the amp rack was permanent with the previous amp array......looked at it again, and Mark engineered the possibility for future changes......creep! 

yes - the cover is out for paint now........


----------



## fullergoku

Just means Mark knows you very well!!!


----------



## casey

sounds like a plan! Russ and I were down there yesterday bothering him on doing some pillars in Russ's accord.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Current set up is......
> 
> Class A = mid range drivers
> 200.4 = Tweets + Sub
> 
> 
> 
> Soon.......Zero 3 on the mid bass drivers. I know......I was done......but an opportunity came up that I couldn't pass on (well, I should have, but I didn't). Should be interesting - on paper, less power than the 100.4 bridged, but I suspect that won't tell the whole story. It could be that there is no difference (sound, power, etc) - could be just a costly lateral move........


One benefit should be lower noise floor. Bridging will always raise the noise floor. Nice pickup, sir !


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> One benefit should be lower noise floor. Bridging will always raise the noise floor. Nice pickup, sir !


Very small thing, but it is countable.......with the bridged 4 channel, I had a gain on the left and a gain on the right. Now with a 2 channel, just one gain.......tiny detail, but it had bothered me in the past.


----------



## [email protected]

HardCoreDore said:


> No SMD's on that board. Hand built most likely. It's beautiful.


I spy some SMD's....


----------



## bertholomey

Well, still not back from the paint shop  The guy is having a crazy time with one guy falling off a ladder and getting concussed, another guy on vacation, and another guy quitting......he has been doing all of the auto painting himself. 

The SI BM is doing an amazing job with Sub and Mid Bass duty, but I'm really looking forward to having my 6.5's back.......with my tune, they make a huge difference with the voice. 

Unfortunately, my bro Zach is flying in this weekend, and he won't be able to hear the complete system, but it is all good. I just need to get the amp back in there before I make the long drive to TN to spectate at Finals 

While I have your attention (all 2 of you ) take a minute to watch this quick video from my recent Brasil trip........


----------



## HardCoreDore

I must have missed something. Why is it in the paint shop?

Cutest kids EVAR in that video. Must've been a great trip.


----------



## bertholomey

Replacement amp for my midbass, wanted to get it painted to match the other two.

She is a very cute kid, but one of the saddest stories I've ever heard - and that includes Afghanistan.


----------



## eddieg

Exciting video! 

Thanks! 

Got exposed to some good musing lately - just for the ambiance


----------



## bertholomey

Spent a day at Mark's installing an aftermarket head unit in my Dad's car. This is a 2007 Mercedes E350, and it has an integrated OEM stereo (Harman Kardon) that uses fiber optic to feed the signal to the factory amp that does the processing, etc. It also has 10-12 speakers installed, so we wanted to just replace the OEM stereo with an aftermarket Head Unit so he could get the following:

1) single disc that works (his wasn't working - just the 6 disc changer)
2) iPod connection other than in the glove box, navigation of head unit through unit
3) Sirius/XM through the head unit. 

I took a trip with him, and he had his Garmin navigation unit on the dash with the cord down the dash to the cig lighter, the plug-n-play Sirius/XM unit suction cupped to the face of the OEM head unit (which got thrown to the floor when we wanted to insert a disc in the changer - it moved up and couldn't clear the suction cupped bracket). And then the iPod cord coming out of the glove box to the center console. Looked a bit like a ******* in a Merc. 

I discovered rather quickly that to put in an aftermarket unit, I would need to purchase a pricey harness from NAV-TV to connect the unit to the amp through the fiber optic system. They also supply an impressive dash kit for this car (at a price ). I was helped by a DIYMA forum member concerning this, and I am very thankful for the help. NAV-TV isn't really geared to selling directly to the end consumer (found that out during a couple phone calls with them). 

I also purchased Erin's former Alpine head unit, and of course it was in perfect condition. The last piece was the Sirius/XM tuner piece that I bought from Crutchfield. This was by far the most challenging piece. My Dad purchased a lifetime subscription with XM right before they merged with Sirius......so he decided to buy a lifetime with Sirius because he bought a car that had a Sirius tuner not XM. He sold the one car, bought another car that didn't have a head unit that was Sirius/XM enabled, so he bought a plug-n-play device. When I called to switch the service over, there was a fairly heated discussion about transferring his service over to the new tuner. The final verdict (after 45 minutes on the phone), was that he could transfer the XM subscription (but not the Sirius) + a $75 fee (to type a bit on a computer). 

Anyway, he is pleased that the system sounds better, and that he has a much cleaner set up. He has better access to everything, and the system is much easier to use. Thank you Mark for your help once again! There is no way I could have done this install - it was easy for you, but would have been a hot mess if I had tried it. 

OEM


















Two Dogs wanting it to be done already


















It Works!









All buttoned up









While I had the opportunity, I asked Mark to pull out the passive crossovers that we had in my wife's Pilot and wire the speakers actively. 

We completed this as well, and huge improvement (of course). 

Alpine 9887
Alpine V9
Illusion Audio C6 component set

Again, I'm very thankful for his help with this as well!


----------



## n_olympios

Cool stuff! 

Does the secret compartment work?


----------



## ErinH

That headunit looks REALLY good there. Glad he likes it.


----------



## bertholomey

I picked up the amp today.....it has been a challenge for my paint guy, but he came in today to finish it up. With everything else going on in the ship, he has been fighting the high humidity this past week. 

Here is a pic checking out the placement next to the amp rack. 










Painted! I really like the color scheme on these 










The guts really have wanted to get back in the case 



















Guts are in!










Covers on










Comparison in the box

Factory










Improved (IMO) 










Hopefully I'll get with Mark this coming Friday to get it installed........I can't wait to get my mid bass back in the mix - even though the BM is amazing playing high.


----------



## crea_78

Looks great as usual Jason!


----------



## slade1274

Thumbsup


----------



## casey

Glad you finally got it back! Looks like it was worth it. Ive told you before, but I really enjoy that paint on them better than stock


----------



## strakele

bertholomey said:


> Comparison in the box
> 
> Factory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Improved (IMO)


Wow, that's how they should come from the factory! Nice.


----------



## steggie

strakele said:


> Wow, that's how they should come from the factory! Nice.


Agreed! Love the shine


----------



## Golden Ear

That amp looks great Jason. Almost like it has a gel coat on it. He must have put a clear coat over the paint huh?


----------



## Deadpool_25

Looks great J! Hope you've been well! I've been out of action for a good long time. Hopefully back in the game soon.


----------



## eddieg

It makes me think of two things when I see the amp paint job picture: 

1. Sinfoni - but that is because of the next word comes to mind which is one of Sinfoni's amplifier names...

2. PRESTIGE! 

Nice!

Eddie


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks fellas. As I mentioned in Steve's thread, it is kind of cool that this amp design allows for some customization. I know it is not the only amp out there that can be said about, and it is an expensive proposition (price of amp + getting them painted/powdercoated), but it makes ownership a bit more enjoyable for me. 

Greg, the paint guy, completed a fairly intense prep of the surface (he told me quickly what all of that entailed, but I didn't take notes), then he sprays it with the Grey, then clear, then does the black lettering. It should be pretty well protected from normal wear and tear.


----------



## ErinH

that looks really cool, man! We need a final trunk picture...


----------



## captainobvious

I'm digging it Jay! 

I want to do the lettering on my pair as well and was thinking of simply using a touch-up paint in the color I want and dripping it into the pretty deep logo grooves after the polishing is done.
I got my second AS200.4 stripped and wet-sanded today from 220 all the way up to 800. Still have quite a ways to go, but it's getting there...They certainly won't be nearly as professional of an appearance as your painted cases- those came out great.


Here you can see the one already up to 600 and the one that was simply stripped of the vinyl and ready to be worked on.








Pretty rough. But with a lot of time, and elbow grease they are starting to come around.


----------



## bertholomey

Those are beautiful my friend! I'm really going to love seeing these in person. 

I think it is going to be just like the briefcase in Pulp Fiction when you open that hatch!










I was able to hook up the Zero 3 today and make some adjustments. This amp has a lot of power, very low noise floor, and the aesthetics make me happy. It was fantastic to have my full sound back again!


----------



## RocketBoots

Those amps are just eye candy!


----------



## crea_78

Very "sexy" picture!! Can't wait to see your old amp in my new install very soon


----------



## casey

making me want to make the switch over, sir


----------



## DBlevel

casey said:


> making me want to make the switch over, sir


Do it!


----------



## papasin

Just repeating what I've said before.  



papasin said:


> I guess this site is just full of bad influences.


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> making me want to make the switch over, sir


A pair of 200.4's would certainly get it done in that Civic  Although you cant do 1ohm bridged on them, truthfully, you really could do 8ohms and still slam those things. Or put a 300.2 or Zero3/1 on them and look out.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Those are beautiful my friend! I'm really going to love seeing these in person.
> 
> I think it is going to be just like the briefcase in Pulp Fiction when you open that hatch!
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to hook up the Zero 3 today and make some adjustments. This amp has a lot of power, very low noise floor, and the aesthetics make me happy. It was fantastic to have my full sound back again!



They look wicked!

So you have the A Class on the mids, AS200.4 on tweeters and bridged to sub and the Zero3 on midbass...is that right?


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> They look wicked!
> 
> So you have the A Class on the mids, AS200.4 on tweeters and bridged to sub and the Zero3 on midbass...is that right?


That is exactly right........and I'm spent!..........not listening to a certain 'bad influence' who would say, "why don't you just pick up a Zero4 for the tweets / mid bass and bridge the Zero3 on the sub?"........Not even trying to hear that


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> That is exactly right........and I'm spent!..........not listening to a certain 'bad influence' who would say, "why don't you just pick up a Zero4 for the tweets / mid bass and bridge the Zero3 on the sub?"........Not even trying to hear that


do it!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> That is exactly right........and I'm spent!..........not listening to a certain 'bad influence' who would say, "why don't you just pick up a Zero4 for the tweets / mid bass and bridge the Zero3 on the sub?"........Not even trying to hear that



Phew! That must be a certain team Papasin individual. Good to know, as I was merely going to suggest just doing 3 A class amps on the front stage and a Zero3 on the sub.








:surprised:




.


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> Phew! That must be a certain team Papasin individual. Good to know, as I was merely going to suggest just doing 3 A class amps on the front stage and a Zero3 on the sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :surprised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What did I do now?


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> do it!





captainobvious said:


> Phew! That must be a certain team Papasin individual. Good to know, as I was merely going to suggest just doing 3 A class amps on the front stage and a Zero3 on the sub.
> 
> :surprised:
> 
> .





papasin said:


> What did I do now?


How can you jump to the conclusion that it was a team papasin individual when the 1st two to post could be deemed bad influences as well 

Now......if there was a secret money tree in the back yard.......but then again.....other than a personal preference concerning aesthetics......there wouldn't be any advantage to having 3 Class A's versus 3 PDX amps.......or 3 JL HD or Slash series amps.......right?


----------



## crea_78

captainobvious said:


> A pair of 200.4's would certainly get it done in that Civic  Although you cant do 1ohm bridged on them, truthfully, you really could do 8ohms and still slam those things. Or put a 300.2 or Zero3/1 on them and look out.


On the 200.4, how much wattage can be going to a pair of the MKIV subs while still powering front end speakers off channels 1+2?


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> but then again.....other than a personal preference concerning aesthetics......there wouldn't be any advantage to having 3 Class A's versus 3 PDX amps.......or 3 JL HD or Slash series amps.......right?


Did you just go there? :surprised:


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> How can you jump to the conclusion that it was a team papasin individual when the 1st two to post could be deemed bad influences as well



Hey, who tried to talk you out of bookshelf speakers? Huh!? 




bertholomey said:


> Now......if there was a secret money tree in the back yard.......but then again.....other than a personal preference concerning aesthetics......there wouldn't be any advantage to having 3 Class A's versus 3 PDX amps.......or 3 JL HD or Slash series amps.......right?


The only advantage would be less power at the wheels thanks to lowered system voltage due to all the inefficiency of Class A. 



*you started it!*


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Did you just go there? :surprised:


.......and that wasn't meant as a jab.......just thought it was somewhat relevant to the discussion  ......and something I need to remind myself.......it is just car audio, man.......








[/URL]


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> On the 200.4, how much wattage can be going to a pair of the MKIV subs while still powering front end speakers off channels 1+2?


Hey.....all of you big brains......someone answer this question.......


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> How can you jump to the conclusion that it was a team papasin individual when the 1st two to post could be deemed bad influences as well


Moi? 






Bertholomey said:


> Now......if there was a secret money tree in the back yard.......but then again.....other than a personal preference concerning aesthetics......there wouldn't be any advantage to having 3 Class A's versus 3 PDX amps.......or 3 JL HD or Slash series amps.......right?


A class is always better than B class...teacher said so and asked why I always got D's...


----------



## casey

whew. This convo sure did go south since I last checked.

So when are you getting 2 more class A for the front stage and bridging the zero3 on the sub? 

Steve - if I have to make the switch itll be a 300.2 for subs, 300.2 for mid bass, 200.4 for midrange/tweeters


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> Hey.....all of you big brains......someone answer this question.......


200.4 can do 640w bridged at 4 ohms to a pair, so 320w per. Not too shabby!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Hey.....all of you big brains......someone answer this question.......



Depends...is it the White model or the Silver model...? 



*SPECIFICATIONS:*

Stereo Power RMS @ 4 Ohm4x200W Stereo Power RMS @ 2 Ohm4x320W Bridge Power RMS @ 4 Ohm2x640W Bridge Power RMS @ 2 Ohm2x950W Input Sensitivity Range0.2 / 5V High Pass Filter Range (switchable)20 / 175Hz High Pass Filter Slope12dB Low Pass Filter Range (switchable)50 / 300Hz Low Pass Filter Slope12dB Band Pass FilterAvailable Internal Fuse1x150A Dimensions590mm x 200mm x 50mm FinishingAvailable in White or Silver





.


----------



## captainobvious

casey said:


> Steve - if I have to make the switch itll be a 300.2 for subs, 300.2 for mid bass, 200.4 for midrange/tweeters


Ahh, OK I thought you were trying to stay in 2 amp chassis'. That combo is certainly more ideal


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> .......and that wasn't meant as a jab.......just thought it was somewhat relevant to the discussion  ......and something I need to remind myself.......it is just car audio, man.......


Couldn't agree more. I just find it a bit interesting given the discussion (and the parties involved). 



casey said:


> whew. This convo sure did go south since I last checked.


I wouldn't say south. Just all in good fun.


----------



## papasin

captainobvious said:


> A class is always better than B class...teacher said so and asked why I always got D's...


So does that mean AB is an A- or a B+?


----------



## crea_78

casey said:


> 200.4 can do 640w bridged at 4 ohms to a pair, so 320w per. Not too shabby!


Thanks Casey... just the power I was looking for.


----------



## captainobvious

papasin said:


> So does that mean AB is an A- or a B+?


Hold on a sec...I'll ask one of the smart kids I'm cheating off of.


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> Thanks Casey... just the power I was looking for.


.......And........should be perfectly in line with what Nick would suggest.........


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Hold on a sec...I'll ask one of the smart kids I'm cheating off of.


Zing! Well Played, sir!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> .......And........should be perfectly in line with what Nick would suggest.........


2 with that power should get down and boogey.


----------



## subwoofery

Zero 3 on the left - A Class on the right  









Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios

papasin said:


> So does that mean AB is an A- or a B+?


B+, almost always. Even "class A" is usually AB+.


----------



## ErinH

What about Z class amps? 




BTW, Casey, this convo didn't go south. We know each other 'round here. We's just playin'.


----------



## ErinH

my favorite class amp is C

This an A, B conversation. You can C your way out of it.




OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## casey

ErinH said:


> BTW, Casey, this convo didn't go south. We know each other 'round here. We's just playin'.



lol yeah I know. Internet doesnt translate sarcasm that well


----------



## DBlevel

ErinH said:


> my favorite class amp is C
> 
> *This an A, B conversation. You can C your way out of it.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!



:stunned:


----------



## sirbOOm

D's get degrees folks.


----------



## Babs

Tubes! Go Tubes! 
Glowey hot glass things that keep your car warm in the winter. 
Class A!
The BRZ can be called a bottle rocket.


----------



## papasin

n_olympios said:


> B+, almost always. Even "class A" is usually AB+.



As mentioned, we probably know each other a little too well and maybe I needed to use a few more emoticons.   

Actually quite familiar with both the A-class and Zero3 amps, having used them for almost a couple years. I can without a doubt say the build quality is top notch. Noise floor is basically non-existent. I won't touch the sonic comparison with a 10 foot pole though.


----------



## Velozity

_"I wish I was a baller...shot caller..."_

Maybe one day I'll join the Mosconi club too. Those amps are orgasmic. And the Ferrari paint on an Italian amp just makes too much sense. :bowdown:


----------



## slade1274

bertholomey said:


> ....other than a personal preference concerning aesthetics......there wouldn't be any advantage to having 3 Class A's versus 3 PDX amps.......or 3 JL HD or Slash series amps.......right?


Indeed :laugh:


----------



## n_olympios

papasin said:


> As mentioned, we probably know each other a little too well and maybe I needed to use a few more emoticons.


I got it from the start.  I just wanted to put that in there for future reference.


----------



## captainobvious

sirbOOm said:


> D's get degrees folks.


and modeling contracts


----------



## Notloudenuf

sirbOOm said:


> D's get degrees folks.





captainobvious said:


> and modeling contracts


and national championships


----------



## bertholomey

So, after all that discussion about how amp choice is purely emotional......and how D class amps win modeling contracts and national championships.......I'll give you a little update on my run of the mill amps 

I went to the shop, and Mark verified gains on the Zero, and then the others. The class A is a beast......maxed out his meter set at 20 volts with 0db on the head unit (with HU volume max unclipped) - after taking the levels in the HU back down to -12db, we got a reasonable output (31v @ 1k signal).










Then we set the amp in to get a feel as to whether the seat back would clear the amp. Mark also set the beauty panel in, and determined where it would need to be modified to clear the new amp. 










Mounted on plexi and wired up










And mounted in place. We will need to make some adjustment to the mounting to get it centered within the beauty panel - I'll take a shot of that when it happens. I'm very happy with the Zero 3 on the mid bass drivers.


----------



## casey

wow 31v on the Class A?!? That is beast mode for "100wpc" 

No wonder you didnt lose any output from that switch.

The zero3 looks right at home! Any idea what voltage it put out? I am ready for another demo once you get it dialed in.


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


>


Does that actually say "OUCH?"

LOL

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> wow 31v on the Class A?!? That is beast mode for "100wpc"
> 
> No wonder you didnt lose any output from that switch.
> 
> The zero3 looks right at home! Any idea what voltage it put out? I am ready for another demo once you get it dialed in.


We measured 32.5v @ 100hz with the Zero3 - happy sine waves










Sub @ 40hz












JayinMI said:


> Does that actually say "OUCH?"
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jay


Even Mark's O-Scope has a sense of humor


----------



## casey

man I cant wait to get some macaroni power.

You running the sub at 2 or 8 ohm?


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> man I cant wait to get some macaroni power.
> 
> You running the sub at 2 or 8 ohm?


Wired at 2 ohm.


----------



## bertholomey

I forgot to mention - I measured output with my RTA, and the levels in the Head Unit has the tweets / Mid range balanced with a little more to the mid bass and then more to the Sub - everything sounds balanced to my ear as well ?


----------



## crea_78

Can't wait to hear this "new setup"


----------



## captainobvious

Man...that's a lot of power (from all of the amps), no wonder that system can get so dynamic.
I'm looking forward to working with these AS200.4's now even more!


----------



## bertholomey

I have Nick a 4 minute demo demonstrating the impact.....CirezD.......with the Zero3 gain at 4 out of 5 on the dial (with no noise floor coming from that amp ?) at decent volume - he had a smile on his face ?


----------



## casey

Glad Nick got a demo of yours. Hopefully I can give him one with a full operational setup in the relatively near future

I honestly like the Elves vs Mecca for bass/midbass demo purposes. That song is wild.


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> I honestly like the Elves vs Mecca for bass/midbass demo purposes. That song is wild.


Sweet! I haven't listened to that one in a while........will have to dial that up on the way to the airport tomorrow


----------



## casey

Be careful, that one puts the mid bass thru the paces more than Cirez, I do believe.


----------



## Black Rain

I love that track myself. It really does test your midbass. If you don't have enough, this track will definitely let you know.


----------



## strakele

Jason I'd be interested in seeing some RTA graphs of your system once you get it completely dialed in after the amp change.


----------



## bertholomey

strakele said:


> Jason I'd be interested in seeing some RTA graphs of your system once you get it completely dialed in after the amp change.


I'll try to see if I get it 'completely dialed in'  I plan on getting out there today - hopefully in a bit.


----------



## bertholomey

A friend of mine contacted me to see if I would post some items that he has for sale. I just want to run it by you guys here and on the NC Meet thread to see if anyone would be interested in these few things. 

He needs some cash to help out his mother, he has some gear that he has been stockpiling for a future build, and he needs this stuff to go quickly. He can snap a pic if requested, and PM me for details, etc. to try not to clutter this thread too much. 

I'll list the items here with the prices (price does not include shipping). 

1) Arc Audio 4200SE (x2) - $600 apiece

2) Arc Audio 2300SE - $600

3) JL Audio 300/4 - black (x2) - $500

4) JL Audio 600/1 - black - $500

5) JL ZR Tweeters (NIB) - $200 pair

6) JL ZR8 Mid Bass drivers (NIB) - $250 pair

7) JL C5 4" Mid Range drivers (NIB) - $150 pair

8) JLHO 12" box - I'll check

9) JL 12w6v3 Subwoofer - I'll check

He said that everything is in great condition, and some of the items above are listed as new in box.


----------



## n_olympios

Why not post a for sale thread? In here it might not get the views it deserves as a list.


----------



## captainobvious

Agreed. That's a fine list of great equipment, and very good prices as well. I'm sure it will sell in short order.


----------



## bertholomey

n_olympios said:


> Why not post a for sale thread? In here it might not get the views it deserves as a list.





captainobvious said:


> Agreed. That's a fine list of great equipment, and very good prices as well. I'm sure it will sell in short order.


Thanks guys - been busy with travel to TX. I should be able to get that thread started this evening!


----------



## bertholomey

I have started a thread in Classifieds, and I've gotten PMs on the Arc Amps and the JL sub/box. 

Classifieds - Arc SE Amplifiers / JL Amplifiers / JL Drivers


----------



## bertholomey

The Arc Amplifiers are off the table........we need to get some JL Audio gear moving!


----------



## HondAudio

I would totally buy that pair of ZR8s if I needed them right now


----------



## bertholomey

Velozity said:


> _"I wish I was a baller...shot caller..."_
> 
> Maybe one day I'll join the Mosconi club too. Those amps are orgasmic. And the Ferrari paint on an Italian amp just makes too much sense. :bowdown:


Up for consideration.....


----------



## crea_78

Do it Jason! I'm sure Mark would love your business once again to redo your amp rack


----------



## eddieg

why is the metal seems to be bent at both rear wheel wells? though it seems symmetrical but rather strange.


----------



## ErinH

crea_78 said:


> Do it Jason! *I'm sure Mark would love your business once again to redo your amp rack *


lol.

This made me laugh because Jason and I have had the "gotta be responsible with our spending" discussion a few times the past couple months.

Jason, I see impending divorce (or death) if you go through with this. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Jason, I see impending divorce (or death) if you go through with this. :laugh:


16 Year Anniversary tomorrow


----------



## ErinH

Well, now's the time to do it, then. While she's not paying attention! 

Shower her with flowers. Maybe ones she's allergic to. Then drop the car off with Mark. LOL!

(please don't tell her I said this. I don't want her to hate me when I show up at the meet)


----------



## papasin

bertholomey said:


> 16 Year Anniversary tomorrow



Congrats!


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> 16 Year Anniversary tomorrow


Congrats!



ErinH said:


> Well, now's the time to do it, then. While she's not paying attention!
> 
> Shower her with flowers. Maybe ones she's allergic to. Then drop the car off with Mark. LOL!
> 
> (please don't tell her I said this. I don't want her to hate me when I show up at the meet)


Dialing the phone as I type this...... :shifty:


----------



## crea_78

Congrats on the special day!!


----------



## bertholomey

Pretty stoked......hit a PR today on my run - 7:11 - fastest mile recorded with my new Garmin 220.......slow poke for some of you guys I'm sure, but fast for me


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> why is the metal seems to be bent at both rear wheel wells? though it seems symmetrical but rather strange.


They are like dimples........'decorative crushed spots' maybe


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> Pretty stoked......hit a PR today on my run - 7:11 - fastest mile recorded with my new Garmin 220.......slow poke for some of you guys I'm sure, but fast for me


Not too shabby at all. My best single mile isn't too much faster. About a 6:45-ish.


----------



## ErinH

can we count HS numbers in our personal best or no? LOL.


Congrats, J!


----------



## captainobvious

Wow...I love that layout actually. Get you some nice mood lighting LEDs in there and give it a go


----------



## bertholomey

Well, I guess I've let this play out long enough. That is just a pic from a Mosconi site on FB. I don't have 3 Class amps ?


----------



## Electrodynamic

This is a biiiiiig thread.


----------



## casey

Its ok Jay, you can go ahead and tell them that those are my new amps since Im breaking up with PG.

BTW congrats on the anniversary and on the mile time. Thats the best Ive ever done and that was when I was about 70lbs lighter in HS


----------



## mrpeabody

bertholomey said:


> Pretty stoked......hit a PR today on my run - 7:11 - fastest mile recorded with my new Garmin 220.......slow poke for some of you guys I'm sure, but fast for me


Man I wish I could hit that.

I'm a big guy, 6'2" 260 so I'm a slow poke, best single mile I can manage is around 9:00.

Currently training for a half and am at 8 miles for my long run, just not fast, lol.


BTW, how do you like the Garmin? I've been using runkeeper on my phone, but have been thinking of switching.


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> Not too shabby at all. My best single mile isn't too much faster. About a 6:45-ish.


20 years ago when I was going through Air Assault, pre-Ranger, EIB PT tests, I would dip in the sub-7 minute area, but my 'normal' pace (especially in the last 10 years), was estimated to be in the 8:30 - 9:00 range. I finally got the Garmin to help me determine my distance / pace / Heart Rate - I'm finding that using this little bit of tech is making me enjoy my runs in a new way. 



ErinH said:


> can we count HS numbers in our personal best or no? LOL.
> 
> 
> Congrats, J!


hhhmmm, no.....



mrpeabody said:


> Man I wish I could hit that.
> 
> I'm a big guy, 6'2" 260 so I'm a slow poke, best single mile I can manage is around 9:00.
> 
> Currently training for a half and am at 8 miles for my long run, just not fast, lol.
> 
> 
> BTW, how do you like the Garmin? I've been using runkeeper on my phone, but have been thinking of switching.


I was originally looking for a watch that I could do running and biking, but didn't like the huge device (910XT), so I decided to go for the 220, and then add something later to the bike. I priced them at a local store......then my wife noticed that they are available on her work rewards site. So....I just had to buy the heart rate monitor strap 

An added benefit that I didn't really expect was the Garmin Connect portion of the deal. I have enjoyed seeing my results in a flashy display - ability to name my normal routes - and see how heart rate, cadence, etc. went up / down during the run. Of course - this morning, Garmin Connect wanted to act wonky - first time it has.....must have known that I was going to brag on it.


----------



## Golden Ear

Congrats on the aniversary and good job on the mile time, brother!!


----------



## rton20s

I've just gotten back into running training as well. Perhaps for the same 1/2 Marathon as Mr Peabody (Two Cities in Fresno/Clovis). We might be doing the same training regimen as well, as my long run last Saturday was 8 miles. (Tomorrow is 9.) My 8 mile pace was 10:15/mile. My last 4 mile run was a 9:10/mile pace. No where near my sub 7 min. HS X-Country pace, but a quick improvement from my start of 11:54/mile (4 Miles) a month ago. 

My wife had tried a Garmin watch, but didn't really care for it. She sold it and we both now just use apps on our phones, since we use them for music anyway. I use both Nike+ Running and Strava to track. I include warm up and cool down in Strava, and only the "run" portion of my training on Nike+ Running. Strava provides similar metrics to Garmin as well. 

Congratulations on your anniversary! We just celebrated our 9th on 10.01. I say go for the Mosconi anniversary gift!  Our gifts to each other were iPhone 6s. Hers arrived yesterday. Mine is currently in Louisville, on its way here.


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> Congrats on the aniversary and good job on the mile time, brother!!


Thanks Dom!



rton20s said:


> I've just gotten back into running training as well. Perhaps for the same 1/2 Marathon as Mr Peabody (Two Cities in Fresno/Clovis). We might be doing the same training regimen as well, as my long run last Saturday was 8 miles. (Tomorrow is 9.) My 8 mile pace was 10:15/mile. My last 4 mile run was a 9:10/mile pace. No where near my sub 7 min. HS X-Country pace, but a quick improvement from my start of 11:54/mile (4 Miles) a month ago.
> 
> My wife had tried a Garmin watch, but didn't really care for it. She sold it and we both now just use apps on our phones, since we use them for music anyway. I use both Nike+ Running and Strava to track. I include warm up and cool down in Strava, and only the "run" portion of my training on Nike+ Running. Strava provides similar metrics to Garmin as well.
> 
> Congratulations on your anniversary! We just celebrated our 9th on 10.01.  I say go for the Mosconi anniversary gift!  Our gifts to each other were iPhone 6s. Hers arrived yesterday. Mine is currently in Louisville, on its way here.


Man.....that is good stuff right there! You know, it's weird......I love to run - few things I like more.......I like the physical / mental prep, I like the focus while doing it, I like the drive (either slogging through a bad run, or really pushing through a good one), I like the endorphin hit, I like the cool down.......I'm just not built for running. I have had both knees scoped, and they both give me pain every day. Sometimes I really wish I were a 'runner' - 5'10', 140 pounds and can run like the wind.......but I'm 5'10" (on a good day), 175 pounds......but I'm accumulating the running gear so I at least feel like a runner.....'psychoaccoustics' 

My semi-local Fleet Feet of course has a rewards program, so I received an email alerting me that I had a $25 voucher......which made me drive 45 minutes to buy $125 worth of stuff.......their rewards program is working!

Congrats on your anniversary as well! I am dancing on top of the fence about the iPhone 6.......I have a 5 and my 'renewal' period is in December.......we shall see. I read this article and it gave me pause 

Why I'm Returning My iPhone 6

I handled one yesterday, and I liked the feel.....but it could be a touch smaller. I'll be interested in your impressions after you receive yours.


----------



## edouble101

bertholomey said:


> 20 years ago when I was going through Air Assault, pre-Ranger, EIB PT tests, I would dip in the sub-7 minute area, but my 'normal' pace (especially in the last 10 years), was estimated to be in the 8:30 - 9:00 range. I finally got the Garmin to help me determine my distance / pace / Heart Rate - I'm finding that using this little bit of tech is making me enjoy my runs in a new way.
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmm, no.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally looking for a watch that I could do running and biking, but didn't like the huge device (910XT), so I decided to go for the 220, and then add something later to the bike. I priced them at a local store......then my wife noticed that they are available on her work rewards site. So....I just had to buy the heart rate monitor strap
> 
> An added benefit that I didn't really expect was the Garmin Connect portion of the deal. I have enjoyed seeing my results in a flashy display - ability to name my normal routes - and see how heart rate, cadence, etc. went up / down during the run. Of course - this morning, Garmin Connect wanted to act wonky - first time it has.....must have known that I was going to brag on it.


Really cool to see another audio enthusiast using a Garmin training tool! I have the 610. Running has been a part of my life for over 20 years now. Through those 20 years I learned the most within the past two years. The two biggest influences on long distance running is your running gait and heart rate. Running with efficient form is not hard to learn but old habits do take a while to break. Your running cadence is awfully high for a jogging gait. Try to keep it around 180. I had to train myself for a few months to be able to run at 180 cadence naturally. Download a metronome app on your phone and have it tic away at 180 while you run. Every tic should be a foot step. Couple more tips on running form is to in hand and arm position. Dont let your hands cross over from your sides to in front of you. Always keep your hands on the sides of your body. Focus on pushing your elbows back in your arm swing not pumping your fists forward. Lastly, keep your forearms parallel with the ground.

Since you are using a heart rate strap use it to make you run more efficiently. Basically, you want to stay aerobic throughout your run. A quick and easy way to determine your aerobic threshold is to subtract your age from 180. For instance a 30 year old jogger. 180-30= target heart rate of 150. Ever hear of long slow runs? There is truth in this. You will find that as your aerobic capacity increases (months/years of training under your aerobic threshold) you can maintain a higher heart rate for a longer period of time. This equals speed. Burning yourself out on every run trying to make every run faster and faster will probably lead to injury and no gains. 

Speed workouts are important too. But they should be less than 20% of the TIME you train in a week. Notice it is TIME not MILES. Your workouts are never based on mileage or time per mile. Figure out how much time you have to jog per week. Divide that time into number of days available to train. One of those days should consist of 20% of the available time allotted per week for speed work. The other 80% is slow and long at your target heart rate focusing on form the entire time. 

Here is a cool method to check your progress. Find a local track or a one mile loop with no hills. Do a warm-up lap or two to get your heart rate to your target rate. Once you are there jog a mile at your target heart rate. Record your mile time. 3-4 months later return to the track and jog the same mile the as described above. Based on the training method above you are almost assured to have a faster mile time. This assumes that the environment is the same and you were injury free. You can continue to do this every 3-4 months. As you increase your training hours per week the mile time average may decrease even more. After 6-9 months you may even increase your speed work to 25-35% for a few weeks, then back down to 20%.


You didn't ask for advice and I only skimmed the surface, but I cant help it lol. Enjoy the runs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

edouble101 said:


> Really cool to see another audio enthusiast using a Garmin training tool! I have the 610. Running has been a part of my life for over 20 years now. Through those 20 years I learned the most within the past two years. The two biggest influences on long distance running is your running gait and heart rate. Running with efficient form is not hard to learn but old habits do take a while to break. Your running cadence is awfully high for a jogging gait. Try to keep it around 180. I had to train myself for a few months to be able to run at 180 cadence naturally. Download a metronome app on your phone and have it tic away at 180 while you run. Every tic should be a foot step. Couple more tips on running form is to in hand and arm position. Dont let your hands cross over from your sides to in front of you. Always keep your hands on the sides of your body. Focus on pushing your elbows back in your arm swing not pumping your fists forward. Lastly, keep your forearms parallel with the ground.
> 
> Since you are using a heart rate strap use it to make you run more efficiently. Basically, you want to stay aerobic throughout your run. A quick and easy way to determine your aerobic threshold is to subtract your age from 180. For instance a 30 year old jogger. 180-30= target heart rate of 150. Ever hear of long slow runs? There is truth in this. You will find that as your aerobic capacity increases (months/years of training under your aerobic threshold) you can maintain a higher heart rate for a longer period of time. This equals speed. Burning yourself out on every run trying to make every run faster and faster will probably lead to injury and no gains.
> 
> Speed workouts are important too. But they should be less than 20% of the TIME you train in a week. Notice it is TIME not MILES. Your workouts are never based on mileage or time per mile. Figure out how much time you have to jog per week. Divide that time into number of days available to train. One of those days should consist of 20% of the available time allotted per week for speed work. The other 80% is slow and long at your target heart rate focusing on form the entire time.
> 
> Here is a cool method to check your progress. Find a local track or a one mile loop with no hills. Do a warm-up lap or two to get your heart rate to your target rate. Once you are there jog a mile at your target heart rate. Record your mile time. 3-4 months later return to the track and jog the same mile the as described above. Based on the training method above you are almost assured to have a faster mile time. This assumes that the environment is the same and you were injury free. You can continue to do this every 3-4 months. As you increase your training hours per week the mile time average may decrease even more. After 6-9 months you may even increase your speed work to 25-35% for a few weeks, then back down to 20%.
> 
> 
> You didn't ask for advice and I only skimmed the surface, but I cant help it lol. Enjoy the runs!!!!!!!!!!!


I really appreciate that! I'm going to read this a few more times so I can 'get it' then I'd like to shoot you a PM. I'm going to Charleston, SC this week for vacation and plan to do a lot of running.....if this stupid cold doesn't side line me. I'd like to bounce some stuff off of ya


----------



## edouble101

bertholomey said:


> I really appreciate that! I'm going to read this a few more times so I can 'get it' then I'd like to shoot you a PM. I'm going to Charleston, SC this week for vacation and plan to do a lot of running.....if this stupid cold doesn't side line me. I'd like to bounce some stuff off of ya


Sounds good. Shoot me your number and I'll call you.

Eric


----------



## quality_sound

If you're serious about you're running then scrap the Nike+ app. It's not really accurate enough IMO. If you want to stick with Nike, the Sportwatch kicks all kinds of ass. 
What didn't she like about the Garmin? I still have my old bulky Garmin and I love how much information is available at a glance and that you can have two separate screens with 4 areas of different information. The only downside is the size and how long it takes to find satellites. 

I tried on some t
Altra shoes today...oh. my. god... SO comfy. I didn't buy them because the insole presses on the outside of my left foot (Brooks do this too but WAY worse) so I went with my third pair of Kinvaras. Man I love those things.


----------



## edouble101

quality_sound said:


> If you're serious about you're running then scrap the Nike+ app. It's not really accurate enough IMO. If you want to stick with Nike, the Sportwatch kicks all kinds of ass.
> What didn't she like about the Garmin? I still have my old bulky Garmin and I love how much information is available at a glance and that you can have two separate screens with 4 areas of different information. The only downside is the size and how long it takes to find satellites.
> 
> I tried on some t
> Altra shoes today...oh. my. god... SO comfy. I didn't buy them because the insole presses on the outside of my left foot (Brooks do this too but WAY worse) so I went with my third pair of Kinvaras. Man I love those things.


I was disappointed in the Altra trail running shoe selection. Even their lightweight version has a stack height of 18mm  I prefer a shoe that keeps my feet close to the ground. There are strong neurotransmitters in your feet that act lightning fast to signal muscles throughout your foot and legs and up your torso to prepare your body for impact with the ground. This feedback from the foot to the ground is paralyzed with high cushion shoes.

If you run midfoot and keep your stride in control with you feet landing under your body you will quickly realize that high stack heights, high drop cushion shoes feel weird. Long striders, heel strikers and "bouncers" probably love cushy shoes with a inch or more of material between their foot and the ground. 

I primarily run trails. I do train on the pavement for speed though. My shoe of choice has a low foot bed with near zero drop. Currently for trail running I wear Inov-8 Roclite 295. They are a good mileage shoe for trails with a 6mm stack height, 6mm drop with awesome grip for muddy trails or loose terrain. For competition I race in Inov-8 X-Talon 190's. They have a 3mm stack height and 3mm drop. I honestly can not feel the difference between a 3mm drop and a 6mm drop but I can feel the difference from a 3mm footbed to a 6mm footbed. Loose small rocks are easily felt with a 3mm footbed. If I was street running only a 3mm footbed with zero to 3mm drop would be preferred.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eric - I will certainly shoot you a pm.

Well, to share my little story briefly (and please, no flaming).....I was always a heavy heel striker - with the associated lower back / knee pain. Always ran in Asics Kayano because someone put me in them years ago, and I never switched. 

After discussions with my buddy Ryan - I picked up the book 'natural running' from Danny Abshire. I was immediately interested in the concept of natural running - not barefoot running or even using 5 toe shoes - but changing foot strike, stride, etc. I started to work on the techniques in the grass in front of the house and with my current cushioned shoes. 

I was flying to Denver for work, so I took the rental up to Boulder - to the Newton Running HQ and bought a pair of Gravitys. I have really enjoyed these shoes, and I wore the first pair way too long probably (1.5 years). I was going to buy the newest model when I was told about Running Warehouse, where I was able to pick up the same model for 50% of the price. I travel for work nearly every week, so I'm stuck with whatever route / substrate I can find......many times, all I can get is pavement....in an industrial park = yuck!

I just picked up a pair of CEP night run socks - again, there is argument there about compression products - but I like the bright neon yellow that I picked because I sometimes run pre-dawn. I was experiencing a lot of soreness in my lower legs, before / during / after running - and maybe it is psychosomatic, but I haven't had that since I started running in the socks (only about 4 runs). So, I'm picking up a few items that is making me more motivated, and hopefully reducing some of the negative affects of running that I have experienced in the past.


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> Pretty stoked......hit a PR today on my run - 7:11 - fastest mile recorded with my new Garmin 220.......slow poke for some of you guys I'm sure, but fast for me


And why did you hit a personal best? You bought the amps, didn't you and you were running from the wife? lol

Congrats on the anniversary.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound

edouble101 said:


> I was disappointed in the Altra trail running shoe selection. Even their lightweight version has a stack height of 18mm  I prefer a shoe that keeps my feet close to the ground. There are strong neurotransmitters in your feet that act lightning fast to signal muscles throughout your foot and legs and up your torso to prepare your body for impact with the ground. This feedback from the foot to the ground is paralyzed with high cushion shoes.
> 
> If you run midfoot and keep your stride in control with you feet landing under your body you will quickly realize that high stack heights, high drop cushion shoes feel weird. Long striders, heel strikers and "bouncers" probably love cushy shoes with a inch or more of material between their foot and the ground.
> 
> I primarily run trails. I do train on the pavement for speed though. My shoe of choice has a low foot bed with near zero drop. Currently for trail running I wear Inov-8 Roclite 295. They are a good mileage shoe for trails with a 6mm stack height, 6mm drop with awesome grip for muddy trails or loose terrain. For competition I race in Inov-8 X-Talon 190's. They have a 3mm stack height and 3mm drop. I honestly can not feel the difference between a 3mm drop and a 6mm drop but I can feel the difference from a 3mm footbed to a 6mm footbed. Loose small rocks are easily felt with a 3mm footbed. If I was street running only a 3mm footbed with zero to 3mm drop would be preferred.


I get what you mean about the stack height. I've been a midfoot striker for a long time now but the Altras don't feel too bad because of the zero offset. I don't worry TOO much about stack height as long as the shoe has good feel and no more than about a 4mm drop. The Altras do have quite a bit more stack height than my Kinvaras but WAY less than something like a Hoka. I can deal with the Altra, but definitely NOT the Hoka. 



bertholomey said:


> Thanks Eric - I will certainly shoot you a pm.
> 
> Well, to share my little story briefly (and please, no flaming).....I was always a heavy heel striker - with the associated lower back / knee pain. Always ran in Asics Kayano because someone put me in them years ago, and I never switched.
> 
> After discussions with my buddy Ryan - I picked up the book 'natural running' from Danny Abshire. I was immediately interested in the concept of natural running - not barefoot running or even using 5 toe shoes - but changing foot strike, stride, etc. I started to work on the techniques in the grass in front of the house and with my current cushioned shoes.
> 
> I was flying to Denver for work, so I took the rental up to Boulder - to the Newton Running HQ and bought a pair of Gravitys. I have really enjoyed these shoes, and I wore the first pair way too long probably (1.5 years). I was going to buy the newest model when I was told about Running Warehouse, where I was able to pick up the same model for 50% of the price. I travel for work nearly every week, so I'm stuck with whatever route / substrate I can find......many times, all I can get is pavement....in an industrial park = yuck!
> 
> I just picked up a pair of CEP night run socks - again, there is argument there about compression products - but I like the bright neon yellow that I picked because I sometimes run pre-dawn. I was experiencing a lot of soreness in my lower legs, before / during / after running - and maybe it is psychosomatic, but I haven't had that since I started running in the socks (only about 4 runs). So, I'm picking up a few items that is making me more motivated, and hopefully reducing some of the negative affects of running that I have experienced in the past.


What are "night run socks"? I've never needed to use different socks because it's dark out. 

I would HIGHLY suggest looking at the "Running Form Friday" videos on either the Newton website or their YouTube page. Even if you don't use their shoes (I actually LOVE their shoes, just not the price) they are probably the best videos to intro someone to a mid/forefoot strike. Very easy to follow. They even make shoes for people making the transition to mid/forefoot. As I said, they're STUPID expensive but they last F-O-R-E-V-E-R. Going to a midfoot strike is the only thing that helped the IT Band irritation I was getting and kept coming back. I haven't had a single joint issue since I switched. 




Edit...And I just saw that you are already in Newtons. lol 
They're not kidding when they say to start with no more than 1/4 mile in them if you're not already a mid/forefoot striker. The soreness is simply because you're actually using your calves now. It'll get better.


----------



## eddieg

Jason, 

I just wish to join the good wishes for your 16th anniversary.

P.S I go to the GYM 3-4 times a week, I used to be a competitive martial artist and a swimmer but if I'll have to run a mile I'll better drop off to the starting point exactly one mile away of the nearest hospital 

As well heavy hill strike and some back injury along the way.


Oh - had a very nice ride to the office this morning - if you happen to use the "8track" app look for the "eargasmic study" mix - highly recommended!

Eddie


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> What are "night run socks"? I've never needed to use different socks because it's dark out.


They just have some reflective dowallys in them........I find myself running at O dark 30 a lot, and I need to increase my chances of early morning commuters seeing me. I picked up a light that clips on the waistband that should help as well. 

CEP Compression Night Socks!

I did run on the beach this morning, and it was a bit revealing. I'm still dealing with some weird cold thing, so I went out for a 'jog' since it was perfect weather, low tide, very little wind. On a very normal pace - without loosing breath - focusing solely on technique - I was averaging a 9:30 pace. Kind of interesting to see on the watch what my pace has been on a 'relaxing' jog. The run felt great, and I feel better after I took that run. 



eddieg said:


> Jason,
> 
> I just wish to join the good wishes for your 16th anniversary.
> 
> P.S I go to the GYM 3-4 times a week, I used to be a competitive martial artist and a swimmer but if I'll have to run a mile I'll better drop off to the starting point exactly one mile away of the nearest hospital
> 
> As well heavy hill strike and some back injury along the way.
> 
> 
> Oh - had a very nice ride to the office this morning - if you happen to use the "8track" app look for the "eargasmic study" mix - highly recommended!
> 
> Eddie


Thanks Eddie! I'll have to look that up


----------



## quality_sound

I know what you mean. After a while my "I can run this pace all day" was 8:00/mi. For a while that was my target for my PT test. lol 

What helped the most was interval training. An 8-week course the HAWC on base did. It was all based on heart rate (VERY odd for me since I was running WAY slower than normal) but by the end of the course I'd dropped 1:40 from my run time. It was pretty thought provoking.


----------



## rton20s

Sorry... I was absent all weekend. 

The watch my wife had was the Forerunner 405, if I am not mistaken. Her biggest issue was just that the interface was too glitchy and the "OS" (if you can call it that) just wasn't intuitive. She purchased a fitbit to count her steps and now uses Strava and another app (possibly fitbit) to track her other activity. 

I appreciate seeing the commentary in here from the much more experienced runners. I used to have better form and endurance, but that was a lifetime ago in high school cross country. My arm form, I know is still good, but I've still got some work to do on my legs. 

My current shoes are Brooks Adreneline GTS__. After having my stride/gate checked at a local running store (Sole 2 Soul), these were the shoes that they fit me with over a year ago (maybe 2). They have been great for me, and I definitely needed something fairly supportive after being away from running for so long. (I had use some Adidias "cross trainers" for my runs prior.) After I complete my 1/2 Marathon on November 2nd, I plan to go get re-evaluated and probably pick up a new pair. 

I don't use a compression anything, but do have some decent Northface running shorts (w/ built in liners), and a few running specific shirts and socks. When I don't have clean running shorts, board shorts will do, but I have some Asics underwear that has become a must. (I ran my last 1/2 marathon with just the board shorts.) Oh, and Glide. Never forget the Glide.


----------



## bertholomey

Saw a very nice FRS while visiting Ft. Moultrie. Completely blacked out - great wheels and great exhaust. Happened to meet the owner Zach, and he said he had a long list of very nice performance parts he was going to put on the car. He cranked it up, and it sounded fantastic! If Zach sees this post - sorry for posting the license plate, but thought it was cool - and I like the back of the car! Maybe you will bring it to the meet on the 8th!


----------



## Kevin K

^^^^I like that, it looks great.


----------



## Golden Ear

That thing looks sweet!


----------



## bertholomey

Well, it is with regret that we have to say goodbye once again to beautiful Charleston, SC. It has been a great vacation!


----------



## crea_78

Charleston is definitely a very nice place to visit. Was there the week of Labor Day for my wife's bday.


----------



## bertholomey

rton20s said:


> Sorry... I was absent all weekend.
> 
> The watch my wife had was the Forerunner 405, if I am not mistaken. Her biggest issue was just that the interface was too glitchy and the "OS" (if you can call it that) just wasn't intuitive. She purchased a fitbit to count her steps and now uses Strava and another app (possibly fitbit) to track her other activity.
> 
> I appreciate seeing the commentary in here from the much more experienced runners. I used to have better form and endurance, but that was a lifetime ago in high school cross country. My arm form, I know is still good, but I've still got some work to do on my legs.
> 
> My current shoes are Brooks Adreneline GTS__. After having my stride/gate checked at a local running store (Sole 2 Soul), these were the shoes that they fit me with over a year ago (maybe 2). They have been great for me, and I definitely needed something fairly supportive after being away from running for so long. (I had use some Adidias "cross trainers" for my runs prior.) After I complete my 1/2 Marathon on November 2nd, I plan to go get re-evaluated and probably pick up a new pair.
> 
> I don't use a compression anything, but do have some decent Northface running shorts (w/ built in liners), and a few running specific shirts and socks. When I don't have clean running shorts, board shorts will do, but I have some Asics underwear that has become a must. (I ran my last 1/2 marathon with just the board shorts.) Oh, and Glide. Never forget the Glide.


Hey Dustin! 

Good stuff here. I was really impressed with the Garmin 220.....without much of a manual (I didn't download it), just the quick start thingy that came with it, I was able to get through all of the menus myself to get acquainted with everything. But.......after typing that, I remember my first run with it......thinking, this is a piece of junk.....it isn't accurate at all......it was still set on the default metric settings........I knew I didn't run a 4.5 minute mile! The connection, download, and review in Garmin connect has been pretty good as well. 

Looking forward to you commenting after you complete that 1/2 marathon - let us know how that goes. Also - let me know how that goes with the new fitting and what shoes you end up with. Something that Eric and I talked about on the phone and something that was in a car polishing video I watched yesterday........kind of interesting to this discussion.......technique trumps product, 24/7.......365  Thank you Junkman......and Steve! But, I will be interested in your feedback. I wish you were coming to Finals.....maybe next year


----------



## quality_sound

I would agree with that, Jason. Runners with good form can run in almost anything. Runners with bad form, not so much. Sure, you can get better with certain shoes, but if you don't have the base, the shoes aren't much help. 
I'm going to get the Nike Sportwatch. I gave my Forerunner 305 to a friend that I'm coaching it works well for him.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Well, it is with regret that we have to say goodbye once again to beautiful Charleston, SC. It has been a great vacation!


Beautiful photo Jay !


----------



## casey

AH! Im down here right now! Didnt realize you were as well! Weather is ridiculous!


----------



## crea_78

That scene is (I believe) right near Ft. Moultrie (walking distance) which is in the town of Sullivan's Island.


----------



## casey

I went to Ft Moultrie today and then went to Isle of Palms. My dad and I decided to take a trip just for food and to hang out. Hit up some excellent restaurants. Had one of, if not the best meal Ive ever had this evening.


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> That scene is (I believe) right near Ft. Moultrie (walking distance) which is in the town of Sullivan's Island.



You are correct. We have vacationed on Isle of Palms about 10 times and have never gone through the museum, grounds. We finally did on this trip. When I traveled for work by myself, I typically parked there and caught the sunset or if I had time to run or walk on the beach, that is where I would go - very few people on that end of the island. 



casey said:


> I went to Ft Moultrie today and then went to Isle of Palms. My dad and I decided to take a trip just for food and to hang out. Hit up some excellent restaurants. Had one of, if not the best meal Ive ever had this evening.



We ate at one of our favorites on Friday night......Sullivans. I'd love to buy the beautiful house that is on the other side of the building ?


----------



## casey

I may have to hit up Sullivans today before leaving. Poes across the street is excellent.


----------



## bertholomey

Poe's is really good, Sullivans is more family, traditional seafood place. Taco Mamacita is a good place right there to.


----------



## crea_78

Poe's is very good as well as Sullivan's Seafood like Jason already mentioned.
Every time I go to a (good) seafood restaurant in Charleston, I get the soft shell crab.


----------



## bertholomey

I had a great time at the beach.....much needed vacation.......even though I picked up a bit of a cold a couple days before the trip (might have just gotten a bit too low on the energy - been traveling a lot), I had a lot of good runs that week. These aren't long runs or particularly fast runs - just good training runs for me. 

I was able to run back to back days without pain - attributable to being in a little better shape, a little lighter, running on the sand versus pavement. The compression socks seemed to help with the calves - no soreness there. I was averaging an 180 cadence on all of the runs (except when I turned into an 8-10 mile an hour wind, then the cadence dropped significantly ). I'm very much digging the Garmin equipment


----------



## bertholomey

Someone on here might appreciate this  It is long, but watch until the end.....


----------



## Butt Hz

That was cool! I love drum corp stuff.


----------



## subwoofery

bertholomey said:


> Someone on here might appreciate this  It is long, but watch until the end.....


... It's a tie... 

Kelvin


----------



## quality_sound

I think the Japanese squad had a much more methodical approach, and their cymbalist didn't overpower the drummers. The Marine cymbalist was too in your face sometimes and they were definitely more into the showmanship and the sound was more emotional. 

Both fantastic corps but for different reasons.


----------



## rton20s

quality_sound said:


> Japanese


Korean.


----------



## HondAudio

rton20s said:


> Sorry... I was absent all weekend.
> 
> The watch my wife had was the Forerunner 405, if I am not mistaken. Her biggest issue was just that the interface was too glitchy and the "OS" (if you can call it that) just wasn't intuitive. She purchased a fitbit to count her steps and now uses Strava and another app (possibly fitbit) to track her other activity.


A lot of friends are recommending the FitBit over the Jawbone UP24 or something else, but I'm reading about the FitBit, and it says the strap is unreliable and falls off, and other reviews say the pedometer/tracker isn't accurate because of the wrist placement.

I'm interested in a device that will 1. MAKE ME wake up in the morning and not oversleep, 2. help track my activity and tell me to "get up and move, fatty!".

I don't want to spend 100 bucks on a FitBit if I can change my life for free... any suggestions?


----------



## edouble101

bertholomey said:


> I had a great time at the beach.....much needed vacation.......even though I picked up a bit of a cold a couple days before the trip (might have just gotten a bit too low on the energy - been traveling a lot), I had a lot of good runs that week. These aren't long runs or particularly fast runs - just good training runs for me.
> 
> I was able to run back to back days without pain - attributable to being in a little better shape, a little lighter, running on the sand versus pavement. The compression socks seemed to help with the calves - no soreness there. I was averaging an 180 cadence on all of the runs (except when I turned into an 8-10 mile an hour wind, then the cadence dropped significantly ). I'm very much digging the Garmin equipment


Good job at holding you cadence and heart rate consistent. Rember these training jogs should be at an easy effort. At 150bpm heart rate is the perceived effort easy?

Btw cool video!


----------



## quality_sound

rton20s said:


> Korean.


The really sad part is I knew that. lol


----------



## quality_sound

HondAudio said:


> A lot of friends are recommending the FitBit over the Jawbone UP24 or something else, but I'm reading about the FitBit, and it says the strap is unreliable and falls off, and other reviews say the pedometer/tracker isn't accurate because of the wrist placement.
> 
> I'm interested in a device that will 1. MAKE ME wake up in the morning and not oversleep, 2. help track my activity and tell me to "get up and move, fatty!".
> 
> I don't want to spend 100 bucks on a FitBit if I can change my life for free... any suggestions?



My wife has a FitBit (I have one but I've never used it) and the strap is fine. Maybe if you're too big for the band I can see it having problems but the current straps are just fine. She doesn't seem to have an issue with the pedometer either. The newest ones have evolved a bit though so who knows which version they were talking about. 

I don't think any of the available sportwatches will wake you up as well.


----------



## papasin

Got to hear the BRZ Saturday. Sounds great Jason!


----------



## MrsPapasin

papasin said:


> Got to hear the BRZ Saturday. Sounds great Jason!



Yes! Sounds great! Thank you for the demo and for hanging out with us! Sorry we will miss your meet in a few weeks but we will make it to one of your meets!


----------



## rton20s

HondAudio said:


> A lot of friends are recommending the FitBit over the Jawbone UP24 or something else, but I'm reading about the FitBit, and it says the strap is unreliable and falls off, and other reviews say the pedometer/tracker isn't accurate because of the wrist placement.
> 
> I'm interested in a device that will 1. MAKE ME wake up in the morning and not oversleep, 2. help track my activity and tell me to "get up and move, fatty!".
> 
> I don't want to spend 100 bucks on a FitBit if I can change my life for free... any suggestions?


My wife absolutely loves her FitBit. I don't think I could get her to even consider trying anything else at this point. She uses hers daily as a pedometer, food and water intake tracker. She also uses hers in combination with her iPhone for activity tracking. 

The Verge (as well as every other tech site) recently published articles/leaks of the upcoming fitbit models. There is the Charge and Charge HR which seem to be updates of the recalled Force either with or without a built in heart rate monitor. There is also the Surge, which is a bit more like a "smart watch." It does everything the Charge HR does in a larger package, but also adds built-in GPS tracking and phone notifications. 

Fitbit has new 'Charge' fitness trackers on the way | The Verge

This is the Fitbit Surge, a $250 'superwatch' with built-in GPS | The Verge

I'll likely be picking up at least a Charge HR for myself, if not a Surge. 

Sorry for the continued threadjack.


----------



## HondAudio

rton20s said:


> My wife absolutely loves her FitBit. I don't think I could get her to even consider trying anything else at this point. She uses hers daily as a pedometer, food and water intake tracker. She also uses hers in combination with her iPhone for activity tracking.
> 
> The Verge (as well as every other tech site) recently published articles/leaks of the upcoming fitbit models. There is the Charge and Charge HR which seem to be updates of the recalled Force either with or without a built in heart rate monitor. There is also the Surge, which is a bit more like a "smart watch." It does everything the Charge HR does in a larger package, but also adds built-in GPS tracking and phone notifications.
> 
> Fitbit has new 'Charge' fitness trackers on the way | The Verge
> 
> This is the Fitbit Surge, a $250 'superwatch' with built-in GPS | The Verge
> 
> I'll likely be picking up at least a Charge HR for myself, if not a Surge.
> 
> Sorry for the continued threadjack.


I might just wait for the Apple Watch if it does all that


----------



## bertholomey

Absolutely no worries about thread jacking - this is really a free space - don't have any updates on the brrrrrrzzzz so this is good content to me. 

Eric will like this.....I bought a kettlebell - smaller than you suggested even......thinking I was still a Crossfit dude........did some swings this morning (2 handed, 1 handed), and some military press (like on the video).....should have stopped at 2 sets........beginning of the 3rd set......BAM! disc started screaming (same one I always have issues with)........start slow Grasshopper!!!!!


----------



## edouble101

bertholomey said:


> Absolutely no worries about thread jacking - this is really a free space - don't have any updates on the brrrrrrzzzz so this is good content to me.
> 
> Eric will like this.....I bought a kettlebell - smaller than you suggested even......thinking I was still a Crossfit dude........did some swings this morning (2 handed, 1 handed), and some military press (like on the video).....should have stopped at 2 sets........beginning of the 3rd set......BAM! disc started screaming (same one I always have issues with)........start slow Grasshopper!!!!!


Awe man I didn't know you had a previous injury. Make sure you maintain good form!


----------



## bertholomey

I had an awesome time as a spectator at Finals! I saw / heard fantastic cars - met up with friends, met some new folks, and generally lived the hobby for 4 days. It is a great opportunity if you all get a chance. I'm going to dump photos here instead of on the Finals thread. 

My traveling companion (convoy) - not sure how many in TN 'got' the shirt.......










One thing I regret - we had several wearing NCSQ T-Shirts......I wish I had gotten a photo of all of us together. 

We had fantastic weather the entire weekend. You couldn't have scripted it better. 










Venue Pics





































The stakes!



















Justin at the command center



















Outside










Brian getting a demo in the BRZ










This guy was looking for the car show - '64 Jag!




























They don't make them like this anymore




























Al!









Individual Cars

Steve's (demo)



















Mic's (demo)




























Nick's (demo)




























Mark's (demo)





































Natan's? (demo)










Not sure










Chris Pate's Civic and Suburban (demo in both)














































Rick's





































Eddie's (demo)










Kelly's (demo ride!)



















Clay's (demo)










Linda's (demo)










Tim's (demo)










Harold's?


----------



## bertholomey

Awards!

Scott getting SQ2 I believe










Street










Mod Street










Modified










Modex










Extreme










Master










BOS SQL










BOBOS










Steve congratulating the first place finishers




























Some of the Cali Crew










We even had a guest appearance by The Incredible Hulk himself observing the Number 1's.......strategizing as to how he is going to Bring It next year!










Well, Hulk is like the Honey Badger.........










And time for the long drive back home!


----------



## bertholomey

I wanted to thank Ben for taking the time to get a demo in the BRZ. He pointed out some things that he could get with his difficult material in the great cars at the venue, but just couldn't hear in mine. He didn't leave it there though - he took the time to put me in several of the great cars there (that I might not have had the opportunity to demo), and sat with me - pointing out the items that he had mentioned in my car that I could now hear. That gave me a spark to try to make some kind of improvements.

So......I took a couple hours off of work today to start a new tune.........I was happy with the result......I'll need to fine tune it by ear some.......and then get feedback in the coming weeks leading up to the NC Meet


----------



## Mic10is

uh...2 things. Thanks for the road company...but you werent EVER suppose to post that pic...

2--the red car with the MS8 etc painted to match everything is Surina Rice's car


and lastly, hit me up when you are in the area and ill give u some ears on it


----------



## casey

great pics! Some of those installs are over the top awesome. What was your favorite car you demo'd?


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> uh...2 things. Thanks for the road company...but you werent EVER suppose to post that pic...
> 
> 2--the red car with the MS8 etc painted to match everything is Surina Rice's car
> 
> 
> and lastly, hit me up when you are in the area and ill give u some ears on it


 That shirt was too funny not to post up

I was going to bring it this week, but it is still too raw.....didn't have any time to just listen and adjust. I'll be back in Raleigh the entire first week of November, so I'll holler at you then. 



casey said:


> great pics! Some of those installs are over the top awesome. What was your favorite car you demo'd?


Ah, the inevitable question.......which was best? Well, I could just list some cars and be done with it, but since you are on my thread, you know I probably will not do that.......get all wordy........

Some observations:

1) I mainly used 2 discs for all my demos. Later on Sunday, I got so worn out using those, that I threw my Steph Johnson into the mix. By Sunday afternoon - pretty demo'd out......I asked Steve if he had heard such-in-such car......he said he just couldn't hear another car right then 

2) Some cars, I got a full demo - ran through my entire disc - parts of 34 tracks. I was able to play pure midrange material, bass heavy fun stuff, snappy percussion/horn stuff, etc - really evaluating many aspects of the car - reproducing a wide range of material. Some cars, I was only able to play a few tracks.....either due to an actual restriction of time or self-imposed due to other factors. 

3) Listening to a friend's car versus one of the top name people in the Industry......who might treat you like another PIA demo. I thought it was pretty cool with Chris Pate for example.......at first, he was putting me in the Suburban and the Civic.......watch for this, make sure you don't do that.......I asked him about the Class A's.......he gave me kind of a exasperated response.......I told him why I was asking, and we had a pretty cool discussion after that. Certain cars......you don't want to 'break' anything (like Erin's ).......you don't want to be 'that guy'. Getting in the 1 seat wonder Civic was a little challenging........getting in the Nascar for the first time is a bit intimidating - don't want to look like an idiot.....at least not too much of one. 

4) When you get the demo could make a difference as well. Because I didn't take in enough fluids on Saturday, I woke with a terrible dehydration headache on Sunday.......did not really feel much like giving / getting demos. Early in the day when folks are fresh - very cool to ask / receive a demo. Later....especially with some of the tenseness of competition kicking in - could be strained. 

5) Lastly......I know right?.........Solo or Accompanied.........I can dig both. Sometimes I like when someone puts me in the car......gets me rollin'.....and then leaves me be. But.....if they are standing there nervously watching me to make sure I don't play too loud or touch anything I'm not supposed to......you can start thinking about that more than truly listening. I had some of my best demos with the owner sitting next to me explaining things that I pointed out - how they did this or that........challenges they overcame, etc. (For example - a great demo for me was in Mic's car.......we listened for a few minutes - I got a sense of the car, and then we turned it down and talked for a bit - that was a cool time for me.) 
But sometimes.....I felt like they were just enduring the time until I got out of their car. But overall, no one refused a demo unless their judging was imminent - so there wasn't any nastiness at all towards 'spectators'. 

So, with all of that being typed........there are legitimate reasons why a car could be listed as one of the favorites I demo'd and some are not. 

Some of the amazing cars that really blew me away for different reasons (again, no particular order).......

Of course, my friend's cars (in no particular order)........Steve's, Mic's, Clay's, Erin's, Clay's, Tim's, Kevin's, Kyle's, Damon's, Winfred's......and I know I'm missing some! Fantastic cars - especially because I have seen their progress - I know the good things and the bad that has happened through their 'journey'. 

Linda's Smart - I get it. Big sound in a small space - I loved the sound. I got a very long demo - running through my entire disc with Richard accompanying. 

Eddie's Jag - I told him that I have heard a lot of cars with the drivers he runs, but never heard them like that - he smiled and agreed......that was a cool experience in a absolutely aesthetically stunning car - and it sounded amazing....he also liked the music on my disc.......always a bit of a plus 

Chad's Acura - I actually got to hear his car in Houston the week before Finals - again, long demo - entire disc, with Chad - very cool dude - loved the sound in the car because of his explanation of his goals.

Chris Pate's Burb and Civic - Again, a bit more 'tense' of a demo - unaccompanied (especially in the Civic - that would have been weird) - but amazing sound. For my taste and with my music (might have been set up more for IASCA) - the Burb was a little bass heavy - just preference. The Civic was very good in my opinion, but I wasn't able to really push it. I had to get over the 'normal' car audio listening experience - the voice was centered in front of me - of course - it is a center seat car.

Bob's lowered truck - Fantastic! As I said above - first Dyn Esotar system, and it was excellent. Like the Suburban.......the voice seems to be about 5-6 feet away from the listener - different experience from what I am used to - more like a home audio experience. 

Natan's Suzuki - I think I had that labeled right - Ben told me I had to listen to this car because Natan works with OEM systems - getting the dsp set up. He told me he is the 'Phase King'. A bit of a tense demo even though Natan is an extremely friendly person....just listened to 3 Steph Johnson tracks - absolutely perfect. Taiwanese Flux drivers, Eaton amplifiers, and a custom built DSP.

Jim's Ram - I only took a few minutes to listen - we were ready to go inside I think - I really wish I had taken more time. Again, absolutely stunning!

Mark's Nascar - A bit tense - it is 'The Nascar' - lots of folks standing around watching you demo - no big black drape or tinted windows to 'hide' you. It was set up as 2 seat, and Ben sat in with me to point things out. We mostly listened to the tracks that Ben was helping me with. Amazing! Simply fantastic - even though it was short, 2 seat, without playing the tracks I really know. 

Kelly's FRS - I had a fantastic time riding in the boosted FRS! Thanks Kelly!!!

So......there were a lot of cars I was thrilled to hear......thanks to Ben, I got to hear some that I might not had a chance to hear.....there were tons that I didn't get a chance to hear - either I was all demo'd out, or missed opportunity, or ran out of time (even with 2 full days). That was an extremely long answer to your short question Casey. Now I have to hustle to get to work


----------



## crea_78

Thanks for the pics Jason and glad you had a great time while you were there. Hopefully I can attend next year as a spectator.


----------



## Butt Hz

Awesome pics, Jason. It was good seeing you again.

I hope that once you left my presence, your headache went away


----------



## claydo

Lmao......"allergic to greatness"!! King of the one liners.....


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Lmao......"allergic to greatness"!! King of the one liners.....


That was epic.


:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lmao......"allergic to greatness"!! King of the one liners.....


He hit it right on the head.......or maybe right on my head and that is why I had a headache. Boy.....there was a few at dinner Sunday night as well........Why do the trees lean in Alabama?


----------



## casey

Thats actually the kind of response I was looking for. I like hearing why people like certain cars so if I get the opportunity I can compare with my experience of them.

Hopefully I can start attending some comps soon and try my hand at competing. Would be fun and get to meet some new folks too.


----------



## win1

Hey Jason great meeting you and thanks for demoing my car your BRZ sounds awesome had a great time hanging out with you guys Clay and Mr Butt Hz lol thanks for the t shirt


----------



## bertholomey

win1 said:


> Hey Jason great meeting you and thanks for demoing my car your BRZ sounds awesome had a great time hanging out with you guys Clay and Mr Butt Hz lol thanks for the t shirt


The pleasure was all mine! It was great discussing our similar experiences 'over there'  You have a fantastic sounding car that is coming together very well. I don't know where you are in your journey home, but I hope you arrive safe and sound!


----------



## quality_sound

Brian definitely looked like he was getting more than a "demo". lol


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


>


That guy with the blue car sure does like to take up a lot of parking spaces.   :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

I know right........probably some Yuppie type creep.......


----------



## captainobvious

Jay-

Had a great time at finals hanging out with you. Your BRZ continues to be one of my favorites to listen to. It just has such a great, lively and effortless sound to it. I really love those Thesis drivers, they're special for sure. I hope you get that car on the competition scene this season and participate in finals next year. I think it could do very well.


----------



## BigRed

Notloudenuf said:


> That guy with the blue car sure does like to take up a lot of parking spaces.   :laugh:



Don't worry. I crammed him in my truck with the up front sub and said "this is how you're passengers feel when riding with you Jason". Lol


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Jay-
> 
> Had a great time at finals hanging out with you. Your BRZ continues to be one of my favorites to listen to. It just has such a great, lively and effortless sound to it. I really love those Thesis drivers, they're special for sure. I hope you get that car on the competition scene this season and participate in finals next year. I think it could do very well.


Thank you Steve! I really appreciate you taking the time to demo it and then give feedback as to what you were hearing. I enjoy the sound very much with the understanding that it isn't for everyone. I'm curious as to what your impressions will be if you get a chance to hear it in November with a new tune on it........I hope I didn't screw up a decent thing. We will see about next year .......may, may not. 



BigRed said:


> Don't worry. I crammed him in my truck with the up front sub and said "this is how you're passengers feel when riding with you Jason". Lol


'Crammed' is a bit of a stretch  That RAM has a bit more room than the BRZ, but.........the BRZ passenger seat is still not too bad.......Mark can get his size 14's in the floorboard......but the wife refuses to sit in the passenger seat for any length of time.......she would rather be driving the Subi!


----------



## bertholomey

Saw this today - pretty cool. 






I saw a guy at the beach that had a drone with a camera - looked really neat.


----------



## eddieg

I allways liked this one:


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> I always liked this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! just so much to set up, so much stuff they have to get together to do one of these videos.
> 
> I thought this one was pretty cool - took these guys a while to get this perfected I'm sure......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mic helped me fine this group.......talk about getting your heart rate up.......


----------



## bertholomey

Good times. Sitting in the car.....in the garage......with a small glass of red........evaluating the new tune.......ah, The Hobby!


----------



## Kevin K

I agree, just got out of the car after doing some tuning and listening, didn't have any red, just clear....water. Very nice listening experience.


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> Good times. Sitting in the car.....in the garage......with a small glass of red........evaluating the new tune.......ah, The Hobby!


Lol. Whats better, the tune or the wine?


----------



## bertholomey

Enjoying both equally ? I like the tune - I might be the only one ?


----------



## bertholomey

Quick update.......I took the car to Mark on Monday and picked it up on Wednesday. He wanted to take another swing at wrapping the pillars with the vinyl. That didn't work out to his satisfaction, so we are going to try something else in the near future. He re-wrapped them in the grill cloth for the meet. 










Mark also remounted the Zero3 on a piece of plexi for me. Not the greatest pics, but you can get the idea. 

No lights, not on.









No lights, powered on (camera is canted).


















Lights on, powered on.









I drove up to the Ti-Cities area (Bristol, Kingsport, Johnson City) for work, and the leaves were about peak. Here are a few shots of the beauty of Eastern TN. 





































Actually a Castle House - previous owner of a huge Chevrolet dealership.










This house was built by the former owner of the Bristol Motor Speedway. 










Both of them together


----------



## Kevin K

Great pictures Jason, thanks for sharing them. 
Car looks excellent.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Kevin. 

I forgot to mention.......I completed a 'from scratch' re-tune to the system while I was with Mark. It was great to bounce ideas off of him.....getting his input on some decision points (as well as some of my other DIYMA bros). I have some additional fine-tuning to do prior to the meet, and I'm sure I'll get plenty of critical feedback during the meet


----------



## casey

Great shots of the leaves and the amp rack.

Good to hear you like the tune, and who cares if anyone likes it, as long as you do. But knowing what your tunes sound like, I know youll have some fans


----------



## HondAudio

Do you have any build pics of those midranges in the dash - with the carpet around them? I'd like to see how those angled mounts were fabricated.


----------



## eddieg

Until Jason replies - Bohemian Rapsody best version ever made!


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Until Jason replies - Bohemian Rapsody best version ever made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? My friend Mic had this version on his IASCA World Finals Disc. I posted on Clay's thread that his car sounded great, but the chickens were a bit off - I don't think anyone got it ?


----------



## JSM-FA5

Loving the shots of the amp rack. Looks great man.


----------



## eddieg

Jason, 

This is another one, another band I was exposed to thanks to you - but when I've seen this one I needed a tissue...







And I have no idea what is broken in my browser that the URL does not go in to video mode!


----------



## JayinMI

Jason had some of the most unique musical tracks of any car I heard at Finals. It was nice to see some variety. The Massive Attack stuff he had sounded awesome, too.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

HondAudio said:


> Do you have any build pics of those midranges in the dash - with the carpet around them? I'd like to see how those angled mounts were fabricated.


No problem - here are the majority of the pics that show how Mark fabricated these baffles.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Jason,
> 
> This is another one, another band I was exposed to thanks to you - but when I've seen this one I needed a tissue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have no idea what is broken in my browser that the URL does not go in to video mode!


Hey Eddie - someone showed me this a while ago......I've been stingy and not passed it forward.......When you copy the URL.....just grab the stuff after the equals sign '='. That is the only part that you need to put between the 



+




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Weird......did the very same thing this morning.....now to update flash....." title="View this video at YouTube in a new window or tab" target="_blank">YouTube Video










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Weird......did the very same thing this morning.....now to update flash.....">




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Weird......did the very same thing this morning.....now to update flash....." />

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> Jason had some of the most unique musical tracks of any car I heard at Finals. It was nice to see some variety. The Massive Attack stuff he had sounded awesome, too.
> 
> Jay


Thanks Jay!!!


----------



## HondAudio

bertholomey said:


> No problem - here are the majority of the pics that show how Mark fabricated these baffles.


Awesome!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Now thats what I call fabrication


----------



## captainobvious

Indeed. Along with the door midbass mounts, this is one seriously amazing installation.


----------



## bertholomey

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Now thats what I call fabrication


Mark does amazing work!



captainobvious said:


> Indeed. Along with the door midbass mounts, this is one seriously amazing installation.


.....the sub enclosure isn't bad....oh, the amp rack has some pretty cool stuff as well......I am certainly blessed. Pretty decent equipment, fantastic install (thanks Mark!)......now, if I can get the tune to get to the same level.......well, I'm trying......


----------



## eddieg

Thanks Jason, I see, for the youtube links the infor required is simply the page name and that is all - will try that though seems kind of strange that either the browser of the forum app is not able to encapsulate it correctly.


----------



## bertholomey

Mic messaged me to say that he discovered that there is a daily pipe organ demonstration at Duke University Chapel. We hooked up on Monday and had a great experience. Such a beautiful campus and chapel. I'm into pipe organ music, so it was fantastic to hear a wonderful instrument in an incredible setting. Mic had a good time from a SQ / Science perspective. I'll plagiarize his post from FB because he explained the experience very well:



> so...I/we learned many things today. It was a very educational day. 1) I learned I'm not a big fan of listening to pipe organ music. may be easier to sit and enjoy if I wasn't worried about my car being towed bc I parked in a permit only space..but in general I'm not a huge fan. 2) location location location. It made a huge difference where in the Chapel we sat. Initially I figured if we sat directly in the center that we'd get the best overall sound. Center resulted in a lot of harshness in the 2.5k to 5k region. Also there wasn't as much low end as I expected. we then moved to the front of the chapel bc I figured that would give more room for the lower frequencies, that resulted in a more linear listening experience, as the top end smoothed out but the bottom end became non existent. So then we moved to basically right in front of it, I found a spot by a pillar to the right that was a really good spot. low end extension became much more present. and everything stayed linear. So bc I wasn't really into the music, I decided this was more of a science experiment for me so I got out my phone and opened my RTA app and started watching frequency response. There primarily is a lot of 800-3khz. The bulk was in the 1k-2.5k region. There really wasn't much below 40hz. There was some, but not for what I originally wanted to hear to verify Planet Krypton. so yeh...30min of staring at an RTA app watching frequency response. What I did find really really cool was just listening to the room. Cathedral has really amazing acoustics. Listening to the decay of each note as it resonated through the Church and how you could feel the air move and actually almost see each note was very cool. So in conclusion, Being a sound quality judge has pretty much ruined actually listening to different types of music for me bc I start to analyze it and pick it a part...


I really wish I had my Sony for pics - had to do the iPhone touristy thing - felt weird taking pics in such a serene place. There are actually 3 organs in the chapel, and we listened to only the one in the back - over the nave. 










Front of chapel










Rear of chapel










Best place to stand


----------



## eddieg

This is what I got to say: 






My ECM course commander back at the army was a gifted pianist and we took a field trip to see a known Monk which has a special connection to the IDF and he (the course commander) this in their organ - simply speechless!!!


And again nothing I do with the youtube captions tends to work so just click and enjoy


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> This is what I got to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ECM course commander back at the army was a gifted pianist and we took a field trip to see a known Monk which has a special connection to the IDF and he (the course commander) this in their organ - simply speechless!!!
> 
> 
> And again nothing I do with the youtube captions tends to work so just click and enjoy


Awesome! I'm listening to an hour long Bach movement in YouTube right now....lovin' it!


----------



## claydo

Just had to stop by and leave some feedback after Jason's meet last weekend. The BRZ is a car I've demoed many times, so I'm quite familiar with the car. It's always been really good, I've always got out of it impressed.........but this demo was different.....Holy ****, this time I was blown away! This car has evolved into one of the most natural, effortless, and just plain real sounding cars around. Hats off sir, your car is flat dialed! During my demo, using country music (of all things, I'm not a country music fan, but was digging this disc), I was enthralled and giddy at the naturalness of the sound, when Ally hopped in the passenger side because she was awaiting her demo. She asked for my thoughts in between tracks, and while I was telling her it was the best I'd ever heard it sound, a new track came on......and wow, I immediately made her switch seats with me to see for herself! Loved it man, absolutely loved it! The bass was full and robust, the stage deep and wide, and my favorite part was the tonality........just spot on to my ears........can't wait for my next listen!


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you Clay - very generous of you. I wish the folks on here could get the full affect of the story - the way you told it that night......'Get, Get, Get over here!' ? 

I'd still like to get together before / after work and give you some time to listen with those 2 discs you were grabbing to demo.....without me hollering for everyone to go to dinner. ?


----------



## claydo

No problem Jason! I was seriously impressed, could've sat in there for a loooong time, lol. Would love to meet up sometime, but my new schedule may complicate things......been working 12 am to 8 am for about six months now. If we can make it work it would be sweet tho. I'm hoping the little mini meet discussed in the thread turns into something........


----------



## captainobvious

Now you've got me intrigued, because I already find Jason's car to be one of my favorites to listen to. Can't wait to hear the magic sauce applied to the tune, there bro!


----------



## casey

man I need to hear the brz yet again.


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys, I have a question for you all. 

I would like to get away from my Cable TV set up. I have been considering this for a long time, but haven't done good research - time, laziness, confusion - whatever. We currently have an extended tier plan with TWC (no sports packages or HBO, etc) with a DVR that we use every week.....we are paying about $95/month....that is rumored to be going up to about $120/month. We have a Netflix subscription - 1 DVD at a time and streaming - currently use our Blue Ray to access - pain to search with the remote. We are college football fans - like to DVR the games and then watch them. I travel typically M-F, so taping something and watching it later is helpful. We watch a handful of shows on a weekly basis that are automatically recorded on the DVR, but many we can see via Netflix or going to the network's website. 

What I have 'looked into' so far: 

1) *HD Antenna for the roof *- where I live, I don't think the simple one that mounts to the wall would be enough - it would probably need to be on the roof. 

Benefit = free after purchase. Possibly combine with another solution. 
Con = not the easiest thing to install, not the 'friendliest' potentially to navigate on the tv - not sure how many channels this would provide.

2) *Apple TV* - I have looked very briefly at this as a solution or at least a partial solution

Benefit = I would be able to do 'airplay' from my MacBookPro to the TV - so we could go to a network's website, look up the episode, and then play it through the laptop and see it on the TV. I would probably need to have a cable to go into the stereo to play the sound - not sure. Not sure how many stations I would be able to get - I have heard that many 'stations' - you need to have cable or whatever to access the station. 
Con = Possibly limited stations, possibly cumbersome concerning laptop location due to wires for sound.

3) *Roku* - Similar to Apple TV?

4) *Android Skystream X4* - A friend sent me a link to this little box, but I'm unsure if it is for me. I watched the video about it, and it seems that it is a tool that enables you to see content that has been posted to the internet.....it feels like a Pirate Bay type of scenario. Elite Mod Stream

Benefit = well, possibly the ability through apps to see whatever tv show or movie or sports event I can find on the internet. 
Con = $150 purchase price (special right now) - plus a wireless keyboard / mouse combo to more easily interface with it. Pull up what we want to see, and try several links until we find one that works - might not be greatest quality (video or audio). Feel a bit unsure about accessing content that typically needs to be paid for....again, a bit like downloading music from Pirate Bay, but not sure if that is a correct correlation. 

Other options?


----------



## claydo

Dude, you sound just like me last year. I had been growing more and more frustrated with the ever climbing cost of pay tv. I had been a satellite subscriber for lots and lots a of years.......over time I watched each monthly milestone slide right by. ......you know, if it gets to this I'm done, well if it gets to this I'm done......well it never happened......then my buddy purchased a new smart tv a couple years back, I gave him time to get familiar.....and then finally got his assurance that he liked it. Then my big first gen Sony hdtv kicked the bucket. I bought a new Samsung smart tv, wired that thing straight to the router and haven't looked back. I already had a rooftop antenna, from my early adoption of hd years ago when Charlotte pbs was broadcasting hd before directv had it. So local television was covered.......but everything else I watch is streamed. We have Netflix and amazon prime....These two streaming services provide my daughter with her cable network shows, and myself with the occasional movie. I am completely satisfied.......do I miss the dvr......well, I did, but soon came to realize that it just made me watch more television......cos there was always something on I wanted to see. Now I will admit that the fact that I don't watch a lot of television to begin with, but the dvr made me wast many more hours in front of it than I ever had in my life. I highly recommend stepping away from pay tv for a while for anyone who has given it thought, it's good for your head, your family relationships, and your budget. It's amazing how much less time you'll spend watching when there isn't an unlimited amount of mind numbing ******** to pass your time. I do highly recommend the rooftop antenna, and a rotor to go with it. It seems the digital signals are more directional than your analog reception of the years gone by. All I have to say is do eet.....you will be bombarded by ridiculously discounted offers should you decide you just can't live without pay tv. .......it's not like you can't go back! I think the providers are gonna have to rethink their pricing strategies, as customers are dropping like flies. To me it's not that it wouldn't work within my budget, but just the principle of it. There's no way I should be paying 140 bucks a month for television.


----------



## papasin

^ Yep. We've cut the cord since 2008. Haven't looked back.

EDIT: combo of #1 and #2 for us. We use a media center as our DVR with a tv tuner, and stream it to an Xbox 360. No subscription costs other than Netflix steaming.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Dude, you sound just like me last year. I had been growing more and more frustrated with the ever climbing cost of pay tv. I had been a satellite subscriber for lots and lots a of years.......over time I watched each monthly milestone slide right by. ......you know, if it gets to this I'm done, well if it gets to this I'm done......well it never happened......then my buddy purchased a new smart tv a couple years back, I gave him time to get familiar.....and then finally got his assurance that he liked it. Then my big first gen Sony hdtv kicked the bucket. I bought a new Samsung smart tv, wired that thing straight to the router and haven't looked back. I already had a rooftop antenna, from my early adoption of hd years ago when Charlotte pbs was broadcasting hd before directv had it. So local television was covered.......but everything else I watch is streamed. We have Netflix and amazon prime....These two streaming services provide my daughter with her cable network shows, and myself with the occasional movie. I am completely satisfied.......do I miss the dvr......well, I did, but soon came to realize that it just made me watch more television......cos there was always something on I wanted to see. Now I will admit that the fact that I don't watch a lot of television to begin with, but the dvr made me wast many more hours in front of it than I ever had in my life. I highly recommend stepping away from pay tv for a while for anyone who has given it thought, it's good for your head, your family relationships, and your budget. It's amazing how much less time you'll spend watching when there isn't an unlimited amount of mind numbing ******** to pass your time. I do highly recommend the rooftop antenna, and a rotor to go with it. It seems the digital signals are more directional than your analog reception of the years gone by. All I have to say is do eet.....you will be bombarded by ridiculously discounted offers should you decide you just can't live without pay tv. .......it's not like you can't go back! I think the providers are gonna have to rethink their pricing strategies, as customers are dropping like flies. To me it's not that it wouldn't work within my budget, but just the principle of it. There's no way I should be paying 140 bucks a month for television.



Thanks Clay - great feedback! We have a stack of books that we truly want to read.....and......how many more murder shows do we need to watch?.......but then again, Vikings is starting back up on the History Channel soon 

We are hoping to do a covered / screened porch project soon, and my hope is it will get us out there instead of in front of the TV when weather permits.....would be a shame to have that built, and then sit inside and watch the tube. 




papasin said:


> ^ Yep. We've cut the cord since 2008. Haven't looked back.
> 
> EDIT: combo of #1 and #2 for us. We use a media center as our DVR with a tv tuner, and stream it to an Xbox 360. No subscription costs other than Netflix steaming.


Thanks Richard for the info!


----------



## captainobvious

I was just laughing about/at the "History Channel" the other day with the wife. Think about where these channels were 10 years ago and where they are now (History, TLC, NatGeo, Discovery, etc). All of the "learning" channels are now absolutely infested with "reality" garbage tv and half of the learning stuff they put on is total crap. I'm totally sick of cable/satellite and their insane price gouging. We're going to look into the same. The vast majority of programming seems clearly aimed to dumb down America. It's just such a waste of time and resources.


Be sure to let us know the route you choose.

EDIT:

A nice little run down of the excellent "learning" options from History, TLC, NatGeo and Discovery:

*History Channel:*
Down East Dickering
Pawn Stars
American Pickers
Mountain Men
Ice Road Truckers
Swamp People

*NatGeo:*
Wicked Tuna
Alaska State Troopers
Amish Out of Order
Are You Tougher Than a Boyscout?

*The Learning Channel:*
Say Yes to the Dress
Cake Boss
19 Kids and Counting
Breaking Amish
My Five Wives
Alaskan Women Looking for Love
Extreme Cheapskates
Extreme Couponing
...and too many more bastardizations to list

*Discovery:*
Gold Rush
Moonshiners
Naked and Afraid
Yukon Men
Bering Sea Gold
Deadliest Catch
Amish Mafia
Tree People



Basically what were saying to our kids and young adults is that this is what life is actually about. It's pretty sick- and scary to think of how this stuff will affect the future generations.


----------



## kickinaudio

bertholomey said:


> 1) *HD Antenna for the roof *- where I live, I don't think the simple one that mounts to the wall would be enough - it would probably need to be on the roof.
> 
> Benefit = free after purchase. Possibly combine with another solution.
> Con = not the easiest thing to install, not the 'friendliest' potentially to navigate on the tv - not sure how many channels this would provide.


A smart tv will tune the signal just fine and give you a full tv guide. The roof HD antenna's are small, simple and affordable. You can also mount them inside of an attic if you have one. The only issue is how far you live from broadcast antennas. Easy to look up on the internet.


----------



## minibox

Go off the grid man. If my car sounded as good as the brz, I'd read indoors and listen to music in the driveway


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I was just laughing about/at the "History Channel" the other day with the wife. Think about where these channels were 10 years ago and where they are now (History, TLC, NatGeo, Discovery, etc). All of the "learning" channels are now absolutely infested with "reality" garbage tv and half of the learning stuff they put on is total crap. I'm totally sick of cable/satellite and their insane price gouging. We're going to look into the same. The vast majority of programming seems clearly aimed to dumb down America. It's just such a waste of time and resources.
> 
> 
> Be sure to let us know the route you choose.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> A nice little run down of the excellent "learning" options from History, TLC, NatGeo and Discovery:
> 
> Basically what were saying to our kids and young adults is that this is what life is actually about. It's pretty sick- and scary to think of how this stuff will affect the future generations.


I completely agree on all counts. What makes me mad......when you ask anyone who has cable / satellite - 'Would you pay $30 for 15 channels of your choice?' Most would say absolutely - but the companies will never do that. Just let us pay for only a small subset of channels - they 'sell' us on the ability to choose between 10,000 channels worth of crap. When the channel listing started to expand.....we all said, "Oh no, now they will have to find all kinds of nonsense to fill all of those channels". 



kickinaudio said:


> A smart tv will tune the signal just fine and give you a full tv guide. The roof HD antenna's are small, simple and affordable. You can also mount them inside of an attic if you have one. The only issue is how far you live from broadcast antennas. Easy to look up on the internet.


Ok - that is going to be my next step....find where to look on the interwebs concerning what signal I should be able to pick up. 



minibox said:


> Go off the grid man. If my car sounded as good as the brz, I'd read indoors and listen to music in the driveway


Thanks John! It has been enjoyable lately to get 20 solid minutes (while the wife is showering  ) of listening in the little blue car


----------



## sirbOOm

I haven't paid for cable in 3 years. I will occasionally binge watch a TV series that's now "free" on Prime. I do not have Netflix though I might sign up again.

I'm at my parents house for the holiday. They have TV. I realize having cable again that I do not miss it all that much. It's nice to flip something on and its certainly not the case that I spend less time watching something on my television (be it a movie or stream) but I do not have to content with ridiculous amounts of commercials. It changes your perspective on life, really. I started seeing, after ditching cable, how blatantly obvious commercials were at trying to get you to buy something. And how ridiculously bad and manufactured so many news and TV shows are. Reality TV, like the music ones my mom likes, makes me sick its just so obviously manufactured. I spend more time at a grocery store looking at ingredients vs. just throwing it in the cart because the ad said it was the best Greek yogurt or whatever. Now, my internet is $55 a month, randomly up from $45 even though my original documentation doesn't state that it'd ever increase. In a fight with Charter about that but... I will inevitably lose, no competition.

I just have a fundamental problem with paying for television that is over half commercials. So I am paying someone to advertise to me. This makes no sense to me. I miss not being able to see the recent Sons of Anarchy or whatever but when it comes out for streaming I can see it without commercial interruption, priceless. Only a matter of time before some ******* adds commercials to streaming shows but until then... bliss.


----------



## papasin

If you go down the HD OTA route, I used this website along with a compass to aim my antenna to where it was most optimal for where the stations are. http://www.antennaweb.org/Address.aspx


----------



## HardCoreDore

bertholomey said:


> Hey guys, I have a question for you all.
> 
> I would like to get away from my Cable TV set up. I have been considering this for a long time, but haven't done good research - time, laziness, confusion - whatever. We currently have an extended tier plan with TWC (no sports packages or HBO, etc) with a DVR that we use every week.....we are paying about $95/month....that is rumored to be going up to about $120/month. We have a Netflix subscription - 1 DVD at a time and streaming - currently use our Blue Ray to access - pain to search with the remote. We are college football fans - like to DVR the games and then watch them. I travel typically M-F, so taping something and watching it later is helpful. We watch a handful of shows on a weekly basis that are automatically recorded on the DVR, but many we can see via Netflix or going to the network's website.
> 
> What I have 'looked into' so far:
> 
> 1) *HD Antenna for the roof *- where I live, I don't think the simple one that mounts to the wall would be enough - it would probably need to be on the roof.
> 
> Benefit = free after purchase. Possibly combine with another solution.
> Con = not the easiest thing to install, not the 'friendliest' potentially to navigate on the tv - not sure how many channels this would provide.
> 
> 2) *Apple TV* - I have looked very briefly at this as a solution or at least a partial solution
> 
> Benefit = I would be able to do 'airplay' from my MacBookPro to the TV - so we could go to a network's website, look up the episode, and then play it through the laptop and see it on the TV. I would probably need to have a cable to go into the stereo to play the sound - not sure. Not sure how many stations I would be able to get - I have heard that many 'stations' - you need to have cable or whatever to access the station.
> Con = Possibly limited stations, possibly cumbersome concerning laptop location due to wires for sound.
> 
> 3) *Roku* - Similar to Apple TV?
> 
> 4) *Android Skystream X4* - A friend sent me a link to this little box, but I'm unsure if it is for me. I watched the video about it, and it seems that it is a tool that enables you to see content that has been posted to the internet.....it feels like a Pirate Bay type of scenario. Elite Mod Stream
> 
> Benefit = well, possibly the ability through apps to see whatever tv show or movie or sports event I can find on the internet.
> Con = $150 purchase price (special right now) - plus a wireless keyboard / mouse combo to more easily interface with it. Pull up what we want to see, and try several links until we find one that works - might not be greatest quality (video or audio). Feel a bit unsure about accessing content that typically needs to be paid for....again, a bit like downloading music from Pirate Bay, but not sure if that is a correct correlation.
> 
> Other options?


I unplugged back in '11 and haven't looked back. I say unplugged, but really I'm still giving Crapcast $80 a month for internet. Luckily my city (Nashville) is currently in the planning phase for GoogleFiber. Gigabit internet FTW! 

I use an inside hd antenna and it works beautifully. I am about 10 miles out of town though. The true 1080p stream that the networks use is what you get, instead of compressed hd that the cable co's use. 

As far as DVR, I don't use one anymore but there are options. 

I notice you like to watch a lit of sports. This will be the big letdown if you're a sports fan like me. I watch NFL, CFB, NBA, C Basketball, and C Baseball. 

The latter 3 are almost nonexistent if you don't have a cable package. Some of college football's best games are on ESPN, too. 

I get around this in creative ways. I'm sure you can use your imagination. 

I have a PS3 for Netflix, a laptop with an hdmi port for sports streaming, and my trusty HD antenna. I don't miss cable or the $160 monthly bill. ($80 still sucks, but it's cheaper)


----------



## HardCoreDore

Edit


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> I haven't paid for cable in 3 years. I will occasionally binge watch a TV series that's now "free" on Prime. I do not have Netflix though I might sign up again.
> 
> I'm at my parents house for the holiday. They have TV. I realize having cable again that I do not miss it all that much. It's nice to flip something on and its certainly not the case that I spend less time watching something on my television (be it a movie or stream) but I do not have to content with ridiculous amounts of commercials. It changes your perspective on life, really. I started seeing, after ditching cable, how blatantly obvious commercials were at trying to get you to buy something. And how ridiculously bad and manufactured so many news and TV shows are. Reality TV, like the music ones my mom likes, makes me sick its just so obviously manufactured. I spend more time at a grocery store looking at ingredients vs. just throwing it in the cart because the ad said it was the best Greek yogurt or whatever. Now, my internet is $55 a month, randomly up from $45 even though my original documentation doesn't state that it'd ever increase. In a fight with Charter about that but... I will inevitably lose, no competition.
> 
> I just have a fundamental problem with paying for television that is over half commercials. So I am paying someone to advertise to me. This makes no sense to me. I miss not being able to see the recent Sons of Anarchy or whatever but when it comes out for streaming I can see it without commercial interruption, priceless. Only a matter of time before some ******* adds commercials to streaming shows but until then... bliss.


Thinks Nick - good feedback as well!



papasin said:


> If you go down the HD OTA route, I used this website along with a compass to aim my antenna to where it was most optimal for where the stations are. AntennaWeb - Address


I hit this one and it correlates to the print out I got at TVFool. I'll have to see if one of the good antennas would work well in the attic - that would make it much more straightforward in terms of aiming - just challenging in terms of running the cable. 



HardCoreDore said:


> I unplugged back in '11 and haven't looked back. I say unplugged, but really I'm still giving Crapcast $80 a month for internet. Luckily my city (Nashville) is currently in the planning phase for GoogleFiber. Gigabit internet FTW!
> 
> I use an inside hd antenna and it works beautifully. I am about 10 miles out of town though. The true 1080p stream that the networks use is what you get, instead of compressed hd that the cable co's use.
> 
> As far as DVR, I don't use one anymore but there are options.
> 
> I notice you like to watch a lit of sports. This will be the big letdown if you're a sports fan like me. I watch NFL, CFB, NBA, and CBB.
> 
> The latter 2 are almost nonexistent if you don't have a cable package. Some of college football's best games are on ESPN, too.
> 
> I get around this in creative ways. I'm sure you can use your imagination.
> 
> I have a PS3 for Netflix, a laptop with an hdmi port for sports streaming, and my trusty HD antenna. I don't miss cable or the $160 monthly bill. ($80 still sucks, but it's cheaper)


Again, great info - I have heard a bit about the Google fiber - likely not to get in the sticks of NC for a while  The #1 sport is college football, but I really only have time to tape one game and watch it from the DVR when I can. Things would be a bit simpler if the wife and I just decided to not watch football anymore


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Ok - that is going to be my next step....find where to look on the interwebs concerning what signal I should be able to pick up.


You can kinda figure out what channels are available with this link
https://www.tablotv.com/channels/

I have a 22" Samsung TV in our spare room and I get about 25 channels or so over the air. I am just using a plain old set of rabbit ears too.

DVR options
DVR without cable subscription: record TV from antenna

Free TV shows you can stream
Watch TV online free on iPad, iPhone, Android, and PC

Sports info (not as good)
How to watch sports without cable |CordCutting.tips

Edit, I was googling and post while everyone else was posting so most have beat me to the punch.


----------



## HardCoreDore

bertholomey said:


> Thinks Nick - good feedback as well!
> 
> 
> 
> I hit this one and it correlates to the print out I got at TVFool. I'll have to see if one of the good antennas would work well in the attic - that would make it much more straightforward in terms of aiming - just challenging in terms of running the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, great info - I have heard a bit about the Google fiber - likely not to get in the sticks of NC for a while  The #1 sport is college football, but I really only have time to tape one game and watch it from the DVR when I can. Things would be a bit simpler if the wife and I just decided to not watch football anymore


Have you taken that BRZ to Deal's Gap? The Dragon is a blast with a good handling car. 


Obviously there are quite a few regular season CFB games on the networks. You'd just need to get a TIVO or something if you want to record it. The problem with CFB is bowl season. Almost all of the bowl games are on ESPN including the National Championship game.

I'm pretty sure the new 4 team playoff has a contract with ESPN as well.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> You can kinda figure out what channels are available with this link
> https://www.tablotv.com/channels/
> 
> I have a 22" Samsung TV in our spare room and I get about 25 channels or so over the air. I am just using a plain old set of rabbit ears too.
> 
> DVR options
> DVR without cable subscription: record TV from antenna
> 
> Free TV shows you can stream
> Watch TV online free on iPad, iPhone, Android, and PC
> 
> Sports info (not as good)
> How to watch sports without cable |CordCutting.tips
> 
> Edit, I was googling and post while everyone else was posting so most have beat me to the punch.


No - this is great Kendal - I'm popping all of this into Evernote so I can evaluate each thing - these links are very helpful!


----------



## HardCoreDore

If you want my sports info send me a PM. It will make the transition easier.


----------



## minibox

I've been using only netflix and antenna for the last few years. I went through 3 antennas, both indoor and outdoor and the winegard indoor is the best I've found. The HD picture you get from over the air is by far the best picture quality too. 

FlatWave Amped Indoor HDTV Antenna for $64.99


----------



## HardCoreDore

My hd antenna is a $20 Walmart special, but man does it have a nice picture! A friend of mine bought another indoor model that cost 3 times more and he barely picks up anything.


----------



## Notloudenuf

HardCoreDore said:


> My hd antenna is a $20 Walmart special, but man does it have a nice picture! A friend of mine bought another indoor model that cost 3 times more and he barely picks up anything.


I tried the monoprice amplified antenna and it sucked. The regular rabbit ears have worked the best for me. Honestly a 4' piece of coax wire actually picked up the most channels.

I need to look into the one minibox recommended.


----------



## papasin

Didn't matter which indoor antenna I tried...didn't work. To me, it's almost like car audio. The cost of the gear isn't as important as install and aiming, as well as understanding the environment. We live right next to a 1600+ ft. hill that is between us and most of the towers, so that most likely has a lot to do with the inability of most indoor solutions to work.


----------



## bertholomey

And I'm in a very rural area with the towers many miles away from me according to the mops I have looked at. I'll likely need something bigger and in the attic or on the roof. There is a couple of Dish Network dishes on the chimney that I have been meaning to get taken down. I could take them down and route the cable the same way they did ☺


----------



## Notloudenuf

Couldn't you use the same cable?


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> Couldn't you use the same cable?



I certainly could, and probably what I could try first. If the cable is deteriorated, then the signal may be compromised. So we will see


----------



## kickinaudio

Notloudenuf said:


> DVR options
> DVR without cable subscription: record TV from antenna


The Channel Master box looks sweet. 

DVR+ | Channel Master Store


----------



## bertholomey

kickinaudio said:


> The Channel Master box looks sweet.
> 
> DVR+ | Channel Master Store


That does look like a great piece - I'll need to compare / contrast it to the TiVo products if we want to continue to use a DVR.


----------



## bertholomey

If anyone is looking to purchase a new suitcase, I have one for sale. Victorinox, WT22, Emerald Green – brand new. 

$200


----------



## bertholomey

I started a new FS thread for this bag

FS Victorinox Suitcase


----------



## bertholomey

Track for today - got this from my friend John - phenomenal track! John told me it was a true story, and I found this little quote.

Keep The Wolves Away


----------



## bertholomey

Here is another one - these guys look like they would be a lot of fun to see in a small venue.....even in a garage.


----------



## bertholomey

Another great one from John. Thanks bro!


----------



## Black Rain

That is a great track. I need to try and listen to it in the truck. Those strings and accordion would probably sound really nice coming off my dash.


----------



## bertholomey

I finally was able to watch the Sugar Bowl last night. Fantastic game! Alabama played really well - class act all the way! I'm very happy for my Bucks! We shall see how they fair with the Incredible Ducks.....could be ugly, but they made it to The Game. 

My musical selection for this morning.....Carmen Ohio.


----------



## Beckerson1

BUCKEYES!!!!

Woop woop


----------



## captainobvious

I like the Ducks for the Championship. Figured they'd be playing Bama actually, but should be a nice game.


----------



## bkjay

GO BUCKS!!!!!


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> I like the Ducks for the Championship. Figured they'd be playing Bama actually, but should be a nice game.



Hmmm, Mark May Jr. ?


----------



## JayinMI

:tongue3:

(Just kidding...kinda. lol)

Jay


----------



## eddieg

Keep the Wolves away - it was heart touching just listening to it without even knowing it is his life story. 

We have too many wolves to keep a way in this modern world but I wish they were wolves really, wolves are wonderful animals, not what we make of them. 


As for me my self, been listening to music by Robin Stine lately - very laid back and relaxing:


----------



## bertholomey

Tons of you have probably already seen this, but I thought I would share it here


----------



## bertholomey

Whether they win or not on Monday, I'm still proud of them.


----------



## Beckerson1

bertholomey said:


> Whether they win or not on Monday, I'm still proud of them.


Makes me proud to be a Buckeye fan. Bleed Scarlet and Gray through and through

To bad I have to work. All I say is the radio BETTER work. Or this boy is going on a rampage


----------



## bertholomey

Beckerson1 said:


> Makes me proud to be a Buckeye fan. Bleed Scarlet and Gray through and through
> 
> To bad I have to work. All I say is the radio BETTER work. Or this boy is going on a rampage


I'll be in a hotel room in Charleston, SC - the DVR BETTER work......


----------



## bertholomey

I have finally posted a thread for the 2015 NCSQ Spring meet 

2015 NCSQ Spring Meet


----------



## bertholomey

Go Bucks!


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Hmmm, Mark May Jr. ?




I just think their offense is too potent. Guess we'll find out tonight


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I'll be in a hotel room in Charleston, SC - the DVR BETTER work......



It's nationally televised so Im sure it will be on in your hotel room, no?


----------



## bertholomey

I am a weirdo. Of course you are ready knew that. ? I can't watch the Bucks live. I always tape the game, find out who won, and then watch it. It is so much less stressful that way


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I am a weirdo. Of course you are ready knew that. ? I can't watch the Bucks live. I always tape the game, find out who won, and then watch it. It is so much less stressful that way



The stress IS the excitement, my friend! Interesting in that I'm the exact opposite. If I already know the outcome, the game is no longer exciting to watch. Like life, it's not about the destination, but about the journey.


----------



## bertholomey

.....and when I looked at Sportscenter this morning when I got up, I was 1) amazed at the score, then I read their summary, I was 2) dismayed at reading that they had 4 turnovers ? It would still have been hard to watch live ?


----------



## captainobvious

Yep, very surprising result. Great win for OSU.


----------



## Beckerson1

bertholomey said:


> .....and when I looked at Sportscenter this morning when I got up, I was 1) amazed at the score, then I read their summary, I was 2) dismayed at reading that they had 4 turnovers &#55357;&#56866; It would still have been hard to watch live &#55357;&#56842;


It was hard to listen to at times but Ohio State, ya 4 turnovers were ugly, was able to do as they pleased on offense. I mean going on 4 down and converting it not only once, twice, but three times really shows how well the offence was. Penalties and failure to convert on 3rd and 4th down is what helped hurt Oregon. Some of those failures were after a turnover by Ohio State. 

IMHO better team won. A well deserved win.

Ohio State came a LONG way since the beginning of the season. Learned from every game. Some were very ugly but they pulled through. Most improved award in my book


----------



## bertholomey

I've been wondering what Steph Johnson is up to, and I found this video - new album is hopefully on the way. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## bbfoto

^Jason, thanks for posting that here and in the "What are you listening to today?" thread.  2014 seemed to be a tough year for Steph, but this woman has a heart of gold, and she's got the determination and attitude to overcome anything. I'm really looking forward to this next album as well, and am glad to know that engineer Chris Hobson and the same Bassist and Drummer are all on board for this one, too. I'm also excited to hear what guest artists they've brought on board!

I know that her style of music might not be everyone's cup of tea, but her "Nature Girl" album and her music has touched and inspired me more than any other. PERIOD. This woman just has incredible natural talent and soul, and constantly reminds me of just how important music is to our lives. So I'm going to continue to help support any musical endeavor that she undertakes, and I hope that anyone else who enjoys her music will help to support her as well. The music business is one of the hardest for sure, and (at least for me) her music is a special gift to the soul that cannot be bought or forced into existence. It just magically flows from this woman's heart and soul. Thank you. Steph.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> ^Jason, thanks for posting that here and in the "What are you listening to today?" thread.  2014 seemed to be a tough year for Steph, but this woman has a heart of gold, and she's got the determination and attitude to overcome anything. I'm really looking forward to this next album as well, and am glad to know that engineer Chris Hobson and the same Bassist and Drummer are all on board for this one, too. I'm also excited to hear what guest artists they've brought on board!
> 
> I know that her style of music might not be everyone's cup of tea, but her "Nature Girl" album and her music has touched and inspired me more than any other. PERIOD. This woman just has incredible natural talent and soul, and constantly reminds me of just how important music is to our lives. So I'm going to continue to help support any musical endeavor that she undertakes, and I hope that anyone else who enjoys her music will help to support her as well. The music business is one of the hardest for sure, and (at least for me) her music is a special gift to the soul that cannot be bought or forced into existence. It just magically flows from this woman's heart and soul. Thank you. Steph.


Very Well Said My Friend! I feel exactly the same way, and I'm certainly going to contribute to help get this album cut.


----------



## bertholomey

This one is just for me - no one else has to watch it - just want to put it somewhere I can find it later


----------



## ErinH

^ is the link broken or is it just my browser?



I hope you don't mind me sharing some stuff with you... I was going to email this one to you but if you don't mind, I'll just put it here...

I wound up staying up late last night watching the various YouTube videos from John Mayer's Where the Light Is concert. I've always liked this song and the fact he sings it better live than on the record (IMHO) is a testament to his talent.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> ^ is the link broken or is it just my browser?
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me sharing some stuff with you... I was going to email this one to you but if you don't mind, I'll just put it here...
> 
> I wound up staying up late last night watching the various YouTube videos from John Mayer's Where the Light Is concert. I've always liked this song and the fact he sings it better live than on the record (IMHO) is a testament to his talent.


No - something stupid going on......I tried several times, several ways to get it to show correctly here.....it shows correctly in tapatalk when I checked it later. I pasted just the part after the = sign, but then there is another = sign.......I don't know. 

No - I'm glad you posted that here - I'll take a listen at lunch time (hard in a doctor's office  ). I'll have to look for this album.


----------



## audiophiledepot

This install is bad ass. I like it alot. Very clean and details are there.


----------



## bertholomey

It doesn't all have to be SQ music right?????? Posted this on the listening today thread......

Very stressful day.....music certainly helps.....especially this  .......would have been great to have been there!






Some of you might like this version better


----------



## eddieg

Hey Jason, 

How doing? 

I've seen "American Sniper" last weekend - Awesome movie! after seeing that movie I went on to listen again to "keep the wolves away" and it felt more connected, don't know why - just did. 

I'm listening lately to lots of 8tracks mixes - stumbled upon two I really like - check it out:

8tracks radio |

That one is from the "staff pick" section 

And from the popular section I really liked the "eargasmic study" mixes:

8tracks radio | Eargasmic Study
8tracks radio | Eargasmic Study
8tracks radio | Eargasmic Study

This from Jan 31st 2015 - A near by field (orange trees) to my city, we went to pick some oranges with the little girl and extracted juice out of them right there, it was sunny and about 18 Celsius degrees so why not  

Winter? don't know


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie - Well, I'm doing ok - just extremely busy at work - reason this is the first opportunity to respond. I'll check that music at my next 'break'. 

American Sniper was a powerful movie. I have been reading the book as well. 

I saw a very good movie the other night that I can recommend to everyone - 

The Hundred-Foot Journey - great story! As it turns out - the actor who plays the main character is from Orangeburg, SC and was friends from a daughter of some people I know.


----------



## eddieg

Some good french movies were launched at 2014 - I am still waiting for a good change to see this one  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QerOPic11Tk

It is called "what have I done to deserve this" and it speaks about a pair of French proud parents with four daughters, each one married an outsider of a different colt (a chineese guy, a Muslim, a jew and a hindu  BIG MESS lots of fun

Will post later on some other mixes from 8trach really good - from turkey


----------



## bertholomey

I thought these guys were funny

2 guys from Texas that love TS


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Some good french movies were launched at 2014 - I am still waiting for a good change to see this one
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QerOPic11Tk
> 
> It is called "what have I done to deserve this" and it speaks about a pair of French proud parents with four daughters, each one married an outsider of a different colt (a chineese guy, a Muslim, a jew and a hindu  BIG MESS lots of fun
> 
> Will post later on some other mixes from 8trach really good - from turkey


That movie does look like a hoot - I would assume that it would come with English subtitles


----------



## eddieg

Yes it should.

I think this is one of the original first band imitation movies: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wt149J-JuEk

At least it is the first one I think I can remember


----------



## casey

I had an opportunity to get a demo in Jasons car again this weekend. I have not heard it since April of last year. 

All I can say is this thing is dialed in. Amazing. 

Pin point accuracy, dynamic, balanced. "Airy" and didnt feel confined to the car. Truly a great setup and tune.


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you so much Casey for the cool feedback! It was fun hanging out with you.


----------



## casey

Yessir definitely a good time, thanks for coming to eat afterwards too. Now Im ready to get mine dialed in for yours


----------



## JSM-FA5

I have to agree with Casey. That car sounds fantastic! I look forward to getting to hear it again in the spring!


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Jacob - it was great meeting you - glad you were able to go to dinner with us!


----------



## papasin

It's an 8th gen Civic takeover!  I'd love to make it to one of your meets J. Soon...


----------



## claydo

Papasins gonna do some more travelin? Would be great to see you guys again! Also congrats on the props Jason, I know they are well deserved.....hate I couldn't make the mini meet.....


----------



## bertholomey

Nice piece of kit! I haven't had much time to listen to them yet......will be doing a review at some point soon. I just thought I would send a little teaser pic.


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Nice piece of kit! I haven't had much time to listen to them yet......will be doing a review at some point soon. I just thought I would send a little teaser pic.




Puuuurdy !


----------



## casey

gotta break this one out again. I want to hear them!


----------



## JSM-FA5

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Jacob - it was great meeting you - glad you were able to go to dinner with us!


It was good meeting you too. I'm glad I was able to. Was a pretty good afternoon. Cant wait until the meet in April.


----------



## Rishi S

Where have I seen this before?


----------



## bertholomey

Rishi S said:


> Where have I seen this before?



What, Casey's JIF ?

That is too funny......I looked at this quickly on my phone.....thought that was Richard  Now that I'm on my Mac.....I see it is Rishi. 

These speaker boxes have had the pleasure of housing a few sets of amazing AP drivers!


----------



## Rishi S

bertholomey said:


> What, Casey's JIF ?
> 
> That is too funny......I looked at this quickly on my phone.....thought that was Richard  Now that I'm on my Mac.....I see it is Rishi.
> 
> These speaker boxes have had the pleasure of housing a few sets of amazing AP drivers!


Lol I hope you are enjoying them


----------



## papasin

Yeah, I'm eager to hear some impressions (and yes, this is Richard)!


----------



## thehatedguy

This Frankenstein Subaru BRZ Hides 2 Superbike Engines And An Engine Noise You'll Worship

Should be your next upgrade path.


----------



## slade1274

No way... upsets the handling benefits of the low center gravity flat engine.


----------



## claydo

Yea...but 10,000 rpm......just sayin.....


----------



## thehatedguy

I think it was over 12k in one part .


----------



## bertholomey

Quick inspiration while I work hard today - I thought this was great.


----------



## bertholomey

One more, then back to work......


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> Quick inspiration while I work hard today - I thought this was great.



He's a little scary intense. :surprised:


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> He's a little scary intense. :surprised:


It is an intense subject


----------



## bbfoto

Both are GREAT videos. Thanks, Jason!


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys - I just posted a review of the NZ3ALBe's. 

My Review


----------



## ErinH

nice review, man. lots of good information in there.

which begs the question... any desire to run these in your car? I know you have a couple things that might keep you from it. One being the fact that the custom work is already done and I don't know if the NZ3's would be a drop-in replacement for the Audison you run and the other being that maybe you wouldn't see merit in running the NZ3's in the car since you wouldn't be using it as a wideband. But, those are just assumptions...

Anyway, just curious if they have given you the itch to try them in the car or if you're pretty much set there. I mean, ... hey... this is a build log after all. LOL.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> nice review, man. lots of good information in there.
> 
> which begs the question... any desire to run these in your car? I know you have a couple things that might keep you from it. One being the fact that the custom work is already done and I don't know if the NZ3's would be a drop-in replacement for the Audison you run and the other being that maybe you wouldn't see merit in running the NZ3's in the car since you wouldn't be using it as a wideband. But, those are just assumptions...
> 
> Anyway, just curious if they have given you the itch to try them in the car or if you're pretty much set there. I mean, ... hey... this is a build log after all. LOL.


Thanks Erin! 

The itch has been itching since I put these in my little speaker cabinets. If it weren't so dang cold outside and if I weren't such a puddin' about pulling the pods out to tinker - I would see if they fit. At the very least - get the wires out, put some towels on the dash........It would be very interesting to hear them with that tune, etc.........I didn't do it, but just thought about it while writing this......might have been interesting to have set the drivers in towels on my desk here......kind of interested to see how much influence the enclosures have on the spectacular sound I'm hearing. 

But I will say......I certainly know what I'll be using if I have an issue with the Audison drivers or if I get enough of an itch that scratching it isn't enough


----------



## bertholomey

This is kinda cool. She must work out. I can do 1 pull up......


----------



## claydo

Oh my......now that's core strength....... (deleted explicit comment deemed inappropriate for jasons buildlog).......


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Oh my......now that's core strength....... (deleted explicit comment deemed inappropriate for jasons buildlog).......


Thank you Clay for keeping it classy


----------



## claydo

Lol...it's hard....uh, but I try!


----------



## slade1274

My turn.... isn't the bar usually vertical?


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> ...it's hard....


ahem!... 




Jason, quick question for you, man: are the NZ3ALBe's in the car yet? LOL.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm so glad my build thread provides so much enjoyment ? 

This weekend!


----------



## ErinH

In my defense, if it were a build picture you know I'd be telling people to STFU and get back on track. But when you post chicks doing pull-ups... well... it's hard to defend that in a build log. LOL.


----------



## bertholomey

It wasn't a complaint on my part. ? I posted it - wasn't as much about a hot chick as it was about her strength and creativity. I've posted a ton of stuff on here non-car audio related - just for fun - I'm just glad others have enjoyed it as well ?


----------



## bertholomey

I know you enjoyed her choice if music ?


----------



## ErinH

I'm convinced there's an invisible table underneath her. Lol. 

So, about them ALBe's...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound

I was finally able to see the video...damn... I can't even do ONE chin-up. I need new shoulders, dammit.


----------



## eddieg

Search at youtube for the "vegan king" Calisthenic training - Frank medrano 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzyizp74VTw

And as well type Barstarz - ENJOY!


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Search at youtube for the "vegan king" Calisthenic training - Frank medrano
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzyizp74VTw
> 
> And as well type Barstarz - ENJOY!


This is incredible - that is a whole-body strong - incredible control - not sure if these videos motivate me or depress me. I wonder though - if I watched that video every morning with the motivational soundtrack in the background.....if it would make a difference - might have to try that!


----------



## slade1274

Won't work..... because tomorrow


----------



## quality_sound

I saw that in the suggested videos and that dude is WAY too ripped for me. Sure, it looks good, but functionally, you gotta carry more fat than that. I wouldn't last 15 minutes of a soccer match or into the second game of an all-night softball tournament. 

I applaud his efforts though. I don't have the dietary discipline to do that.


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> I saw that in the suggested videos and that dude is WAY too ripped for me. Sure, it looks good, but functionally, you gotta carry more fat than that. I wouldn't last 15 minutes of a soccer match or into the second game of an all-night softball tournament.
> 
> I applaud his efforts though. I don't have the dietary discipline to do that.


This guy might be completely different coming from the Vegan side, but I have a friend who is married to a former international model - she said he was terrible to be around - when he was 'working'.....it was canned tuna / canned chicken / canned salmon for days......Hangry! She was so happy when he stopped all of that and could eat a pizza......


----------



## sirbOOm

My cousin married a gorgeous red-head Ford model with a great personality... that mother f'ker. Every girl I have dated has been gorgeous and full of it. Or maybe it's me that's gorgeous and full of it. I just can't tell anymore... I just can't tell.


----------



## bertholomey

Dude.....that is awesome!


----------



## quality_sound

bertholomey said:


> This guy might be completely different coming from the Vegan side, but I have a friend who is married to a former international model - she said he was terrible to be around - when he was 'working'.....it was canned tuna / canned chicken / canned salmon for days......Hangry! She was so happy when he stopped all of that and could eat a pizza......


I've heard that from a few people as well. I like food too much to go vegan. Plus, I can't eat most fruits and vegetables.


----------



## bertholomey

FODMAP diet?


----------



## bertholomey

I'm ready for warmer weather - cleaning the car - and getting it ready for the meet in April. Tired of the snow/ice/cold........


----------



## sqnut

bertholomey said:


> I'm ready for warmer weather - cleaning the car - and getting it ready for the meet in April. Tired of the snow/ice/cold........


That is just beautiful. Ah, snow!!


----------



## slade1274

Yea, I hear you......lol

My day- first "race" and it was a "prickly" 55 at the start. I had a skully cap on to keep my ears warm.


----------



## bertholomey

slade1274 said:


> Yea, I hear you......lol
> 
> My day- first "race" and it was a "prickly" 55 at the start. I had a skully cap on to keep my ears warm.
> ]



That sounds awful - I'm so glad it warmed up for you ? Does look like an awesome way to spend a Saturday.....Florida Style!


----------



## JayinMI

When my GF was in Florida it got down to the 40's/50's. A girl came in to the coffee shop she went to wearing a parka and a scarf. My GF was wearing shorts, t-shirt and flip-flops. Guess it's all in what you get used to. lol

Jay


----------



## eddieg

Hey Jason, guys 

Try this one - wonderful band! amazing covers! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZY9_Xr5XPA&list=RDGZYGPn9iN1Y

Big LIKE


----------



## bbfoto

JayinMI, guys, I once arrived in Juneau, Alaska on New Year's Day for a 2-week "expedition" ad photo shoot for Eddie Bauer. Complete whiteout and the thermometer showed 14°F. It had just started snowing as we checked into our first hotel. Got to my room...unpacking...looked out the window from the 3rd floor and there's a skinny old geezer (had to be in his 70's) going for his morning run...tank top, 80's Dolphin running shorts, white tube socks, and a visor, LOL. Couldn't grab my camera fast enough! Missed it.  Then took the heli-birds out to the backcountry for the shoot...0°F in still air, 30-40° Below Zero with wind chill...brrr! It took me a few days to acclimate from SoCal...actually wasn't too bad, but I wasn't wearing shorts & a T-shirt, LOL. Flew straight from there to "The Moorings" in Isla Morada/Florida Keys for a swimwear shoot...burn-ing up, LOL! 

Nice, Eddie. Yup, Postmodern Jukebox is blowing up. They just returned from their European tour and started an American tour. They've gotten pretty creative on some of their covers. Good stuff.

Are those AP's in the Subie yet, Jason?!


----------



## bertholomey

Great story about the cool old guy ?

I had a huge fail yesterday. I'm in Champaign/Urbana - University of Illinois- was told about a cool sushi spot Sakanaya on Green Street. I was told it was hard to find parking, so I decided to walk. G maps said 30 minutes @ 40F......not that big of a deal. Walked there - freezing (too cool to where a coat) - arrived to find a 30 min wait in a teeny awesome restaurant with no where to stand......30 min walk back to the hotel. I did see U of I's pretty cool Fraternity Houses out of the expedition. 

No, I'm still enjoying the AP drivers on my desk ?


----------



## slade1274

did you hit up Uncle Chad while you were there?


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Hey Jason, guys
> 
> Try this one - wonderful band! amazing covers!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZY9_Xr5XPA&list=RDGZYGPn9iN1Y
> 
> Big LIKE



Love it! I'll look for more of their music. I really enjoyed the fact that all three vocalists displayed their own styles, but it worked so well together. The flamey sax was something else as well ?


----------



## Beckerson1

bertholomey said:


> Love it! I'll look for more of their music. I really enjoyed the fact that all three vocalists displayed their own styles, but it worked so well together. The flamey sax was something else as well ?


Much agree'd


----------



## bertholomey

For anyone interested.....I started a photography thread that you all might want to contribute to.......

Click here for Photography Thread


----------



## bertholomey

I had a great time earlier this week with my beautiful wife and a good friend who flew up from Atlanta....Casey. He introduced me to one of his favorite composers, Philip Glass a while ago. I have his album _Solo Piano_, but I didn't really 'get it'....Until I saw him perform the pieces on stage. Once I saw the artist perform this beautiful music.......it just made sense. The repetition all of a sudden seemed sublime.....not tedious. 






UNC Greensboro - Philip Glass and Tim Fain

We had first row seats, slightly left of center stage so we can see 'the hands'. Perfect viewing. Tim Fain is a brilliant violinist, and it was amazing to be mere feet away from such an incredible couple of artists. Our only 'complaint' was that the piano and violin were heavily mic'd. We felt it was odd to have these two instrument's sounds coming from in front of us (natural) and from stacks of speakers (unnatural) - but we assumed it was due to the large venue.....maybe not so great acoustics - dunno. I remember when we saw YoYo Ma at the Atlanta Symphony house....that single cello filled the entire building with sound. At one point, when Tim was playing single violin, there was horrible reverb that came through - sounded like a freight train was tearing through the building. He stopped, covered his ears.....the reverb stopped, he made a couple witty comments, and then picked it back up....true professional. 

Of course - photography was hugely frowned upon and prohibited during the performance, so I just took this single before it began.


----------



## Black Rain

I have heard a couple of Phillip Glass songs, and he is a phenomenal musician and performer. Wish I was closer than 2 to 3hrs from any artist performance (concerts).


----------



## eddieg

Hey Jason, 

A musical update - Just been to my aunts place last Friday, it's my mom's side of the family and I do not get to see them much often, I found out that my cousin's cousin (I know - a bit tricky definition) for which I hadn't seen in years is now a band member of the "Phototaxis" (it means movement towards the lite) and they are an impressive band turns out to be - here is one of their Videos already at third album.

The cousin name is Yael feldinger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39FJBZh0qOc


----------



## bertholomey

QB Hype Video

(DIYMA is being jerky with YouTube this morning)


----------



## bertholomey

If anyone is interested, I started a new headphone 'build log' 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ys-headphone-station-project.html#post2463802


----------



## ErinH

Jason, I came to your build log to check out some of your trunk install pictures to get some ideas for my own. in the past thirty minutes I've managed to get ideas for my "cut the cord" plan, realized you run a synology NAS like I'm planning on buying and also looked at the pictures you provided from Finals. 

I feel like I owe you some sort of finder's fee. This build thread is a plethora of information. LOL.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Jason, I came to your build log to check out some of your trunk install pictures to get some ideas for my own. in the past thirty minutes I've managed to get ideas for my "cut the cord" plan, realized you run a synology NAS like I'm planning on buying and also looked at the pictures you provided from Finals.
> 
> I feel like I owe you some sort of finder's fee. This build thread is a plethora of information. LOL.


Very cool my friend - I'm glad someone is finding it useful. When I get a few minutes - hopefully today - after enjoying the outdoors (not 90+ degrees today ) I'm going to update this thread a little bit, my headphone / 2 channel thread, and maybe start a new thread .


----------



## bertholomey

I'm planning on taking the BRZ on a LONG trip up to Ohio in a couple weeks. I'm planning on attending this G2G: 

Ohio G2G

I have a site visit for work in Cleveland that I set up for Friday, so I'll be driving up on Thursday - and attend the G2G on Saturday. I have a friend that I served with after I got back from Afghanistan that lives near Columbus that I have been saying I need to go up and visit for the last 3 years. So, I can visit with him on Sunday, and then drive back home on Monday. I'll put about 1,250 miles on the car, but it will be cool to see a couple guys up in Ohio - especially Justin - and seeing my buddy on Sunday. I hope to get some trigger time with my buddy - he is an amazing shot with a rifle / pistol. Just hoping for good weather.....

Of course, while I'm in Ohio....I'm going to be reveling in my Buckeyes....


----------



## bertholomey

This is the new thread I started if anyone here has any interest

BRZ / FRS Owners Unite!


----------



## bertholomey

Update....dare I say upgrade?


----------



## ErinH

I must admit, that took a bit longer than I expected. 

How you liking them so far?


----------



## Electrodynamic

I can't wait to get more listening done on Jason's car. Warning Jason: When you leave me alone in your car with my test disks I will have it turned up louder than you would. If you're looking in through the windshield you'll see me with a giant grin on my face. 

Also a funny note when I was talking to a few of the Sundown workers after you left and we were done listening to your car the new shipping guy said "you guys were listening to a stereo...I didn't even hear it." I just humbly responded with "yeah, his car is extremely dead." But then again those guys are used to 160 dB+ vehicles. A true SQ car probably still confuses the workers, haha. No mal intentions at all, but that's what they are used to. 

BTW: Jason also got to see the mkV modular basket neo slug motor prototype in action on my test bench for a little bit.


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> I'm planning on taking the BRZ on a LONG trip up to Ohio in a couple weeks. I'm planning on attending this G2G:
> 
> Ohio G2G
> 
> I have a site visit for work in Cleveland that I set up for Friday, so I'll be driving up on Thursday - and attend the G2G on Saturday. I have a friend that I served with after I got back from Afghanistan that lives near Columbus that I have been saying I need to go up and visit for the last 3 years. So, I can visit with him on Sunday, and then drive back home on Monday. I'll put about 1,250 miles on the car, but it will be cool to see a couple guys up in Ohio - especially Justin - and seeing my buddy on Sunday. I hope to get some trigger time with my buddy - he is an amazing shot with a rifle / pistol. Just hoping for good weather.....
> 
> Of course, while I'm in Ohio....I'm going to be reveling in my Buckeyes....


Safe travels Jason! I just got back last week from putting 1600+ miles on my car in the span of a week. 



bertholomey said:


> Update....dare I say upgrade?


Now this...this I want to hear!


----------



## Babs

This may be worth the drive east to hear for sure. 
Granted if I do I want some chair time with the headphone setup and a lesson from the pro with tuning and ear development. Hehe

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

OOOOOhhhh those look sweet! 

How do they perform Jason? (the 6.5 SI's) 
Review? (have I missed something?)


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> I must admit, that took a bit longer than I expected.
> 
> How you liking them so far?


Well, I have been extremely busy lately with travel.....and Nick was gracious enough to ask his CNC guy to trim the baskets down so they would fit within my rings (thanks Nick! and CNC guy!). 



Electrodynamic said:


> I can't wait to get more listening done on Jason's car. Warning Jason: When you leave me alone in your car with my test disks I will have it turned up louder than you would. If you're looking in through the windshield you'll see me with a giant grin on my face.
> 
> Also a funny note when I was talking to a few of the Sundown workers after you left and we were done listening to your car the new shipping guy said "you guys were listening to a stereo...I didn't even hear it." I just humbly responded with "yeah, his car is extremely dead." But then again those guys are used to 160 dB+ vehicles. A true SQ car probably still confuses the workers, haha. No mal intentions at all, but that's what they are used to.
> 
> BTW: Jason also got to see the mkV modular basket neo slug motor prototype in action on my test bench for a little bit.


Those guys were wondering why that fancy pants and his little blue car was skulking in the warehouse  I was hoping our demo wasn't disrupting the music they were playing to work with.....I guess those fears were laid to rest. 

The mkV was absolutely a piece of art. I didn't know what to stare at....the beautiful cone / surround.....the basket design.....or the amazing motor. It was very cool to see it in action as well  Thanks Nick! 



jpf150 said:


> Safe travels Jason! I just got back last week from putting 1600+ miles on my car in the span of a week.
> 
> Now this...this I want to hear!


Thank you my friend - today's trip was very easy actually....I had something to take my mind off of the miles  



Babs said:


> This may be worth the drive east to hear for sure.
> Granted if I do I want some chair time with the headphone setup and a lesson from the pro with tuning and ear development. Hehe


Come on over!!! I think you might be impressed with both things (TM65's and Headphone Set up - certainly not the tuning part )......just a Wild Ass guess


----------



## jpf150

Good to hear the drive went well! Hope you have fun at the meet and with your buddy!


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> OOOOOhhhh those look sweet!
> 
> How do they perform Jason? (the 6.5 SI's)
> Review? (have I missed something?)


Hey Eddie.....they are sweet! And I haven't written any review - just got them in on Wednesday morning. 

I had a good discussion with my friend Ryan today as I was driving. We discussed the differences in performance between the Thesis drivers and the Stereo Integrity TM65's and the use of the word 'upgrade'. 

He pointed out that I'm that guy.....who typically gravitates to the flagship type products......my particular psychosis, "if I get the middle tier, I'll always wonder what the top tier sounded like". So yes, from that perspective, it was an odd thing to see my post to someone who knows me and has followed my audio 'journey'. 

I of course discussed the differences between the drivers with Nick in the past, and I had a good discussion with Erin a couple months ago about these drivers. I wasn't sure if when I put them in....I would say, "those are nice - a bit more mid bass" or possibly, "increase in mid bass, but a bit of a drop of 'quality' on the upper portions of the bass tones - towards the top of the bandpass that I'm using them....just doesn't have that quality that the Thesis provides"......

Well....what I AM saying (so far) - incredible performance! An extreme increase in mid bass output that is amazingly clean and accurate. And despite my handicaps (blocked left ear and listening while driving on the freeway), there is certainly no drop in quality on the upper end (low pass of 315 hertz at 24db). 

So, now a few details. 

Amplifier = Mosconi Zero 3: 270x2 @ 4 ohms; 520x2 @ 2 ohms Mos Zero 3

Thesis = 6 ohm drivers - I've always had a bit of a bias with these drivers - never looked them as mid bass drivers, but mostly a 6.5" mid range. John (minibox) stated they were monsters in his X3 with an extremely good install in his doors. Thesis Sax

SI TM65 = Wired at 2 ohm SI TM65

Our initial listening was with the tune exactly as it was with the Thesis drivers. Nick encouraged me to turn it up to let them run. He also encouraged me to experiment with a little less conservative crossover point/slope. 

I had the Thesis high passed at 80hz @ 24db slope, and we immediately moved the TM65's down to 12db slope, and then down to 63hz at 12db. The only difference from 80hz/24db and 63hz/12db was gobs more clean, impactful mid bass sound. 

He then encouraged me to mute the sub and try the TM65's without a high pass filter set. This was a bit scary to do at volume, but the drivers were not scared at all - they just did it with aplomb. 

So, for the 6+ hours that I drove today, I had the sub muted most of the time, and played just the TM65's with the tweets/mid range. I usually had them playing with 63hz/12db and many times I let them play without a high pass filter. I was extremely impressed with their performance - clean, articulate with no sense of strain / struggle. 

Tuning changes were only crossover point / slope of the mid bass, and a corresponding change of point on the sub. Even though my sub is up front, I do feel that I'm getting good benefits of greater mid bass output from the door speakers in my overall bass presentation. I didn't change EQ or T/A, and I was happy to hear the male voices were perfectly (despite my handicaps) centered and in synergy with the tweets and mid range. I didn't hear anything in the tune that was screaming that the mid bass drivers must have changed because things are not right. 

So....when stating possible 'upgrade' - a quick note there (nearly disclaimer). 

* I went from a 6ohm to a 2ohm driver, so there was greater output of the amplifier. 
*I was able to change the crossover point to a slightly lower point, and changed the slope from 24db to 12db - gaining more output. 
*I also feel I have more output of the sub even though I moved the point from 50hz @ 12db to 40hz @ 12db - clean, tight sound that blends very well with the TM65's. 
*I was concerned that with the possibility of greater excursion I, would end up having a ton of rattles / resonance from the door panels, but there not many, so that pleased me. 

Ok....I can barely keep my eyes open and fingers moving.....this was supposed to be a post saying, "they kick butt", but of course I couldn't just say that.....I had to go on, and on......but they do kick butt.


----------



## Electrodynamic

I'm actually surprised to see Jason posting any review at all knowing how far he has driven these past couple days. But thanks for posting up something initially tonight Jason. The mini-review (pretty lengthy actually) was great but my favorite line was the last admitting how tired you are, how you [of course] had to go on and on, and simply ended with "they kick butt." LOL!


----------



## crea_78

Great mini review Jason.

Sent from my SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic

bertholomey said:


> Well, I have been extremely busy lately with travel.....and Nick was gracious enough to ask his CNC guy to trim the baskets down so they would fit within my rings (thanks Nick! and CNC guy!).


It really wasn't that much trouble. If more people want to have the modification performed I'm more than willing to do so at a nominal charge as long as more than 5 or more pairs are ordered that way. It's simply more cost effective for everyone if 10 baskets are machined at the same time. 



bertholomey said:


> The mkV was absolutely a piece of art. I didn't know what to stare at....the beautiful cone / surround.....the basket design.....or the amazing motor. It was very cool to see it in action as well  Thanks Nick!


I was wondering what was going on with your overall lack of absolute enthusiasm but I had a feeling it was sensory overload as I had just shown you a neo version of the Anarchy, the TM65, and then picked up the modular CNC machined BM mkV prototype. The first prototype is a little "rough" but it still kicks butt.


----------



## bertholomey

Electrodynamic said:


> I was wondering what was going on with your overall lack of absolute enthusiasm but I had a feeling it was sensory overload as I had just shown you a neo version of the Anarchy, the TM65, and then picked up the modular CNC machined BM mkV prototype. The first prototype is a little "rough" but it still kicks butt.


Well.....I have to have some semblance of reserve.....objectivity......don't want to act like a gushing teenage girl.......and, that office was a bit of sensory overload in itself


----------



## edouble101

Knowing your urge to "upgrade" I'll buy your TM65's when your ready to sell!


----------



## bertholomey

edouble101 said:


> Knowing your urge to "upgrade" I'll buy your TM65's when your ready to sell!



Well....my good man, I guess I'll hold on to them for you until Nick comes out with a new and improved model ??


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Come on over!!! I think you might be impressed with both things (TM65's and Headphone Set up - certainly not the tuning part )......just a Wild Ass guess



The more I read and learn of tuning and what I've already heard of your tuning ability. I imagine the BRZ is reaching new heights for sure. If it kills me I'm getting in some microphone REW time myself. 

I too have an itch for the TM65's. Will be fascinated to hear how they fare for mid-bass duty for you. I imagine they're not a JL ZR 8" but darn close in a 6.5" package. I dunno. Still considering them paired to scan 10F's and tweeters. Getting my plan together for the next level. Problem is everything must go save the DSP. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbkk

Darn it Jason you're making it difficult to resist getting the TM's!


----------



## casey

I like how you had them machined to fit in there. Good call!

I need to have a demo again, its been a while


----------



## Beckerson1

kmbkk said:


> Darn it Jason you're making it difficult to resist getting the TM's!





casey said:


> I like how you had them machined to fit in there. Good call!
> 
> I need to have a demo again, its been a while


Resist? Why resist? They won't disappoint


Nice meeting you Jason. Till next time I leave you with this:


----------



## eddieg

Well that was a good answer about the TM6.5 - now you made me want a pair.

Just need to figure out which one of my good organs still left in my body to sell... hmmmm


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> The more I read and learn of tuning and what I've already heard of your tuning ability. I imagine the BRZ is reaching new heights for sure. If it kills me I'm getting in some microphone REW time myself.
> 
> I too have an itch for the TM65's. Will be fascinated to hear how they fare for mid-bass duty for you. I imagine they're not a JL ZR 8" but darn close in a 6.5" package. I dunno. Still considering them paired to scan 10F's and tweeters. Getting my plan together for the next level. Problem is everything must go save the DSP.


I'd love to spend some time in the car listening with you. The car is very much to my liking now. From what I have heard so far, I believe that the increase in mid bass response (and the quality of said mid bass), makes the overall sound more engaging to me. For example, I was listening to STP's 'Core' yesterday, and I was astounded by the quality of the recording. I had not paid that much attention to it in the past, but the bass guitar and kick drum drew me in to the recording - looking forward to the next track. 

A few of the demos I gave, I muted the subs and just played the 6.5's with no high pass. Particularly Metallica's 'Orion' Live off of Ally's mix disc was impressive. It was hard for me to believe even though I have been listening to them that they could produce so much solid, tight and clean bass response - not just mid bass, but deeper (in my opinion). 



casey said:


> I like how you had them machined to fit in there. Good call!
> 
> I need to have a demo again, its been a while


Yes - for sure - bring some of your favorite discs or iPod  



Beckerson1 said:


> Resist? Why resist? They won't disappoint
> 
> Nice meeting you Jason. Till next time I leave you with this:


Thanks Justin - thank you for arranging this meet! and thank you for leaving me with that Buckeye image  

I'll leave you with this one  Pontiac Solstice GXP that had performance upgrades - painted Scarlet and Grey - with a bunch of signatures on the trunk (probably players) - 'OH IO 9' on the plate - and a Brutus doll on the hitch 












eddieg said:


> Well that was a good answer about the TM6.5 - now you made me want a pair.
> 
> Just need to figure out which one of my good organs still left in my body to sell... hmmmm


For dedicated mid bass drivers, I can't think of a better option - 2 ohm capable, shallow mount, huge excursion, quality sound.


----------



## Beckerson1

Hellz ya!!!!


----------



## captainobvious

Sweet. I'll be anxious to hear the new midbass integrated into your excellent system next time we meet up.


----------



## bertholomey

That would be great Steve - bring your favorite tracks ?. I just finished a 7 hour listening session, and I'm extremely happy with the sound of the car ?

I was reflecting though - I mostly played tracks with impact at decent volume levels for the guys in Ohio. I was listening to Ben Howard on the way home, and in my opinion, the car does finesse pretty well - some really quality bass and sub bass in Howard's music that is subtle - not heavy handed - would have been good to have spun one of those for the fellas ?


----------



## strakele

I'd sure like to hear the BRZ again with the new updates Jason. Those TM65's seem pretty sweet. Glad (mostly impressed) that you're still finding ways to improve


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Grayson! I would like that as well. I have a couple more ideas in the mix - one may be an improvement and the other one will be for fun. I'll replace the SI mkIV with the mkV when it is available- that should be a drop in change. 

I'm considering getting the ability to interchange between the Thesis 3's and the AP NZAlBe 3's - playing them as a widebander and as a dedicated mid range. I think it would be fun to work on the tuning for that (I speculate that I can simply utilize the EQ memory positions in the P99 for switching the tune depending on what drivers are playing). I also think it might be useful to give a demo in my car with the NZs if someone is considering purchasing them. 

But last night I went out to the car and listened to most of Mic's Finals mix disc and thoroughly enjoyed the experience.......I still love car audio is how I felt when I got out of the car.


----------



## strakele

That would definitely be neat. I'd really like to hear those new NZAlBe's. I also want to figure out a way to make my midrange install more modular to be able to more easily swap between drivers. It's certainly a nice ability to have.


----------



## Beckerson1

Oh how a 3d printer would make this a super fun project.


----------



## JSM-FA5

So I just got home from a demo with Jason, the car sounds phenominal! Like he mentioned above, he played a few tracks with the sub muted and the 6.5's playing all the way down. These things have some great output. I have read reviews about them, and was not sure if they played as strong as everyone has made them out to. For his setup, they play enough to not actually need the sub. Don't get me wrong, you can tell a difference when the sub is on. BUT, when the sub is off, you aren't listening wishing it was on. These really are a great speaker all around, especially for the cost.
Thanks for the demo! I'll definitley be getting a pair. Also, thanks for the advice for my build. Really made me change my perspective on it.


----------



## bertholomey

JSM-FA5 said:


> So I just got home from a demo with Jason, the car sounds phenominal! Like he mentioned above, he played a few tracks with the sub muted and the 6.5's playing all the way down. These things have some great output. I have read reviews about them, and was not sure if they played as strong as everyone has made them out to. For his setup, they play enough to not actually need the sub. Don't get me wrong, you can tell a difference when the sub is on. BUT, when the sub is off, you aren't listening wishing it was on. These really are a great speaker all around, especially for the cost.
> Thanks for the demo! I'll definitley be getting a pair. Also, thanks for the advice for my build. Really made me change my perspective on it.


I had a great time showing off these drivers for you  I really like the new car, and I think you have a good plan for it. Please let me know if you have any questions or need to bounce anything off of me.......it would be great to have it done by the time of the 2015 NCSQ Fall Meet on November 7th.


----------



## Salami

bertholomey said:


> the time of the 2015 NCSQ Fall Meet on November 7th.


Jason is this the official date for the meet?


----------



## bertholomey

Yes sir I'll start the thread soon, and put a link to it on this thread


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Yes sir I'll start the thread soon, and put a link to it on this thread



Oh boy!! I better get cracking. Dunno if my next 3-way or "cheat 3-way" iteration is do-able though by then, so might be a repeat of spring with "enhancements". At least a good and proper 'better' tune and new source toy to show off. Setting the date. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salami

Added to calender. Should be a great time of year for comfortable weather and to complete some audio projects beforehand. epper:


----------



## Black Rain

Set my calendar too. Hope I can my changes implemented by then. Gots to get crackin.


----------



## casey

Damn. Same weekend again for me going to MD. Ill look forward to the pics!


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> Damn. Same weekend again for me going to MD. Ill look forward to the pics!



Dude!! Nooooo


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Is that....'No Pictures For You!' ?


----------



## Babs

I wanna get more seat time behind those scans and dyn mid-bass. Say it ain't so Casey!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## casey

Tis so indeed. Ill be out at the next one!


----------



## bertholomey

It is up: 

Fall NCSQ Meet Thread

Sorry about that Casey - I hate that it corresponds with your trip again.


----------



## Babs

https://vimeo.com/134690127

Well no "Runaway" for you Casey! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM-FA5

bertholomey said:


> I had a great time showing off these drivers for you  I really like the new car, and I think you have a good plan for it. Please let me know if you have any questions or need to bounce anything off of me.......it would be great to have it done by the time of the 2015 NCSQ Fall Meet on November 7th.


Thanks Jason! I like it allot too. It's a step up for sure. I had a great time too. Can't beat listening to some quality music. I'll definitely run some things by you.
The goal is to have it finished by the meet. That date is very doable.


----------



## Babs

JSM-FA5 said:


> Thanks Jason! I like it allot too. It's a step up for sure. I had a great time too. Can't beat listening to some quality music. I'll definitely run some things by you.
> The goal is to have it finished by the meet. That date is very doable.


You guys got something up your sleeve for the Civic. Oh boy!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> You guys got something up your sleeve for the Civic. Oh boy!


No Sir! Mustang GT


----------



## Babs

Oh yeah. Forgot duh!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM-FA5

bertholomey said:


> No Sir! Mustang GT


Absolutely! Not a typical car for a sq build, but let's just how well it does. 
Car is allot louder than a sq car lol.


----------



## bertholomey

Feeling some love of Old England this morning.....


----------



## bertholomey

Anyone have experience with these? Driven one? Something about them - just like 'em. Not sure about the audio potential though.


----------



## quality_sound

Very similar to the BRZ or what I imagine what a FWD Mini would feel like. VERY small inside (smaller even than the BRZ) and almost no room for anything. I wouldn't want to do an SQ build in one.


----------



## claydo

My sister works for a family of dealerships who happens to include lotus.......she claimed it was an absolute blast to drive, yet extremely awkward ingress and exit. Also claimed it to be the most single minded and narrowly focused machine she's ever driven (impractical). She was much more fond of the evora......


Hold on, that is the elise...right?


----------



## bertholomey

quality_sound said:


> Very similar to the BRZ or what I imagine what a FWD Mini would feel like. VERY small inside (smaller even than the BRZ) and almost no room for anything. I wouldn't want to do an SQ build in one.


It does look tiny inside.....hard enough to get in/out of the BRZ.



claydo said:


> My sister works for a family of dealerships who happens to include lotus.......she claimed it was an absolute blast to drive, yet extremely awkward ingress and exit. Also claimed it to be the most single minded and narrowly focused machine she's ever driven (impractical). She was much more fond of the evora......
> 
> 
> Hold on, that is the elise...right?


I really like the Evora - saw one at the airport - got a pic of it somewhere on here. That is the one that really caught my eye.....afraid to test drive one.....might end up driving it away


----------



## quality_sound

If you focus on truly driving, it's a BLAST. As a daily...not so much. As clay mentioned, the Evora is much better option for something that won't make you regret it every time you're not at 8/10ths or better.


----------



## subwoofery

Not a fan of Lotus car's design... Can't wait for them to release their new ones: 
Exige 









Esprit: 









Elan: 









Eterne: 









My opinion only 
Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey

WOW! Those look very modern....space-age. I like them...but I really like the current gen as well. I'll likely never get a test drive. And about being a commuter car.....the BRZ mostly sits in my garage or at the airport. I mostly have to be able to get a suitcase in whatever car I drive


----------



## quality_sound

You used the same car for the Exige and the Elan.


----------



## subwoofery

quality_sound said:


> You used the same car for the Exige and the Elan.


Crap, you're right... 
There's apparently no Exige in the line-up. 

Just for fun, Lotus Elite: 









Kelvin


----------



## Electrodynamic

Not sure how I missed this part of the thread but I love Lotus cars. The Elise and Exige are a drivers car - so much so that carpet is extra. Every corner is cut for the experience of driving, not sound quality. I love the Elise and Exige but they are far from practical from an SQ perspective. A LOT of work would need to be done to the cabin for even mediocre results. And I am not aware of the insurance premium but I am certain that any Lotus car is not affordable to insure...especially if you put "high" mileage on them. Most Lotus cars are the owners "toy" and are driven very rarely.


----------



## Beckerson1

A wonderful pearl blue Lotus drove by on my way to work. Awesome little car. Sounded nice as well


----------



## bertholomey

Got the BRZ semi cleaned today - ready for the nearly 8 hour drive to Huntsville tomorrow to be a spectator at the 2015 Joint 'World' Finals. It will be a great opportunity to see some friends and listen to some of the best systems in the country. It will be a good prelude to the Fall NCSQ meet on November 6th and 7th.


----------



## bbfoto

Have a safe drive and a great time at Finals! Wish I could go and hear all of those cars as well...including yours! Please take plenty of pics for me.  I know that you have a kick @ss camera and a good eye.


----------



## JayinMI

Yeah, the little one with the decal on the side, whatever it's called (I can never remember), is a PITA to work on. I second not wanting to do an SQ build in one. 

I WOULD however like to do an SQ build in an Esprit. Some day I will own one.
The 88- body style, anyway.

We're getting ready to leave for Huntsville in a little bit. See you there!


Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Good seeing you again, Jason. Car still sounds awesome. 

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you my friend! It was fun hanging with you and Nina! I hope you have a safe and easy trip back to lovely Michigan. I'll be in Ann Arbor this week


----------



## JayinMI

Until last week when she got it swapped, Nina's iPhone thought she was in Ann Arbor too...even tho we weren't. She will be down there a few times this week as well.

Jay


----------



## ErinH

Jason, it was great meeting up with you again. Thanks for the demo and I look forward to seeing you next Spring?... 

Take care, buddy!


----------



## bertholomey

Finals 2015 - Huntsville, Alabama

I had a fantastic time! It was great to hang out with many friends that I have made in this hobby, and I made a couple new friends. We had a great venue (beautiful Embassy Suites / convention center), and Huntsville is one of those places that I could put on a short list to move to (except for the dripping hot in the summer). 

I had the chance to demo some amazing cars. I used the a mix disc that I made for this event - listened to that disc in all of the cars that I demoed - so I had a good evaluation tool for comparison. 

The cars I demoed (in no kind of order): 

Bill Gunsallus - Wow!
Kevin Keen - Wow!
John Kiser - Wow!
Chad Bui - Wow!
Richard Papasin - Wow!
Steve Weigner - Wow!
Kirk Proffitt - Wow!
Matt Riviera - Wow! 

There were plenty that I didn't get a demo of.....and especially some that I hear last year that I really wanted to hear again (like Nate's). There are some that I haven't heard like Scott Welch's (I heard it like 5 years ago in Vacaville). 

A few people heard the BRZ and enjoyed it. 


I posted photos here: 

2015 World Finals Photos

Here are some photos that I didn't want to put on the 'big' thread: 

Again, Huntsville is beautiful - I was very happy to find this Memorial one morning while taking a walk - I had to drag my friends back so I could get pics. 

These are the friends that are being dragged over: 




























Really impressive:



















Then we walked over to a restaurant that I ate Lunch and Dinner on Saturday, and lunch on Sunday - Humphries on Washington Street - excellent!



















Here are those friends again.....except Erin refused to face the camera......










Then he finally became compliant......










Awesome, massive burger that Bill had.....angus burger with smoked BBQ pork on it 










It really was a very nice hotel - park area - the view outside of the 'bridge' going over to the convention area: 



















Complete with baby ducks and and ravenous fish.....



















All in all - a fantastic trip.....though.....it didn't get done until about 10:00 PM CST.....by the time we got on the road (I was convoying with friends), it was 11 CST......drove to Knoxville - arriving at 0430 EST....on the road at 11.....and home at 4:30 PM EST.....then to the airport in Raleigh and back.....8:00 PM - finally home


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> Then he finally became compliant......


If you are familiar with Joe Rogan's Comedy, I read this and in my head all I could hear was "You know these girls, they are compliant?"

edit: here's a link

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6cxUTfL2tw

I didn't make it to Humphries, but the Blue Plate Cafe was AWESOME for breakfast.

Jay


----------



## Babs

Hehe. What a crew. Once again regretting I missed it. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Beautiful Music and Video! I'm certainly in need of more Piano Guys tracks


----------



## eddieg

Hey Jason, 

Hope all is well and fine - did not see an update on this thread for a long time. 

Been exposed to tons of new good music lately but this one I find amazing: Trevor Hall, Well I say from This is Blue







By the way - I 've noticed that the SI BM are out of stock and not manufactured any more and they are working on an improved model according to what is implied - ETA TBA (not sure if TBA is as TBD - to be determined) 

Do you happen to have any information about that? 

Sounds interesting.

Hope all is well and you are quiet from all the good reasons. 

Eddie


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Hey Jason,
> 
> Hope all is well and fine - did not see an update on this thread for a long time.
> 
> Been exposed to tons of new good music lately but this one I find amazing: Trevor Hall, Well I say from This is Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - I 've noticed that the SI BM are out of stock and not manufactured any more and they are working on an improved model according to what is implied - ETA TBA (not sure if TBA is as TBD - to be determined)
> 
> Do you happen to have any information about that?
> 
> Sounds interesting.
> 
> Hope all is well and you are quiet from all the good reasons.
> 
> Eddie


Eddie......there have been so many times you have come to my mind, and I have said that I need to PM you.....those are always times I not near the computer or I've got to charge off and do something. I'm glad you reached out on this thread. 

This thread has been quite.....and, Yes that is a good thing  There are many different goals that folks have in this hobby - for some - championships; some - coolest, best gear; some are on a treadmill they can never seemingly get off with 'upgrades'; but others are seeking that experience of listening to music again instead of equipment. You have the equipment you want (for the most part), the install you are happy with, and a good tune......listening to great music again. I feel pretty blessed to be at this stage with the help of several within this hobby. 

So, that is a big reason this thread has been quite.....busyness with my job is another reason......and I'm having more fun (when it comes to this hobby) not posting about myself / my car......but posting about past events (Finals, 2015 NCSQ Fall Meet) and future events (2016 NCSQ Spring Meet). I find 'we' more fun than 'me'. 

2016 NCSQ Spring Meet

Anyway, I'll look into that band - new music is some of the most enjoyable aspects of this hobby. It is funny....sometimes at a meet, I'll 'trap' someone in my car or their car because shared experience listening to great music is more fun to me than shared experience listening to a car / home system. Thanks for posting that! 

You have heard correctly - Jacob at Sundown will eventually come out with a version of the BM (based on the design for the mkV) that should be an exciting product. I'm not sure when that will happen, but I'm interested to hear the feedback on the early buyers. 

Things are very good, and I hope the same for you. I will touch base with you more than I have. 

J


----------



## eddieg

Yes, things are very well for me currently and am so glad to hear from you periodically.

I will PM you soon enough but there has just been so much lately that changed that I've lost track of it all  

But as this thread is not about me and I was asking about you - I will not write here about me  

I was sure that you will know about the BM future evolution! 

Keep in touch - and yes, Music for me is a force of momentum, a bond between people, international language.


----------



## bertholomey

I saw this Toyota in Wellington, FL tonight - thought it was sweet! Was able to actually tell the owner that as he was outside on a break. Really like that CF spoiler - thought it was an RX-7 or Supra at first.


----------



## captainobvious

Definitely dig the spoiler. Would look great on your BRZ with those black wheels.

Speaking of wheels...why the two different sets on this ride?


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Definitely dig the spoiler. Would look great on your BRZ with those black wheels.
> 
> Speaking of wheels...why the two different sets on this ride?


Yes sir.....I should have asked the owner about the spoiler  may try to track it down 

I'm not sure - I know Robb has two sets for his CTS-V that he has on at various times - for 1/4 mile track or street.....could be the case here? Or he broke a rim and had to put on a stand-by?


----------



## slade1274

probably bought a set used and was the wrong offset- rubbed or worse. Maybe needs to roll the rear fender lip to get the other pair on.

Dunno- just another though.


----------



## ErinH

My guess is he's a mastermind. He did it because he knew it would drive people nuts and they'd spend hours hypothesizing why anyone would do such a thing. Mind warfare! He wins!


----------



## quality_sound

It won't be for weight since the RPF-1s on the rear are about as light as it gets. Not that the Volks are heavy by any means. It is weird to see though.


----------



## bertholomey

Well, I might cruise over there again tonight to see if he is working - I want to ask about that spoiler - could set all of our minds at ease


----------



## Babs

Enjoyed the heck out of reading back through this log on the iterative process to make this car such an SQ bomb anyone who's ever heard it knows it to be. Mainly hunting way back on the way cool door midbass install to get details. Folks I had the opportunity to see these doors with Jason up close and personal last weekend as we tore into the driver side door for some acoustic treatment work and I'm still in awe of probably the best door baffle build I've ever laid eyes on. It's truly a thing of beauty. And I'm fairly convinced I want to copy it. Some serious work in plastics and fiberglass and alcantara etc etc. subtle, clean, serviceable and just plain awesome. Gets the mid bass playing in car instead of behind the door card, delivering Thesis driver goodness in the cabin very well. This car is legit! Was a pleasure to hear music in it. Rather than saying hear the car. No. It's hearing the music. Next my friend I wanna drive it! Hehehe 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salami

Babs said:


> Gets the mid bass playing in car instead of behind the door card, delivering Thesis driver goodness in the cabin very well.


I thought the car had the TM65's in it. Did I remember incorrectly or miss something in the thread?


----------



## bertholomey

Salami said:


> I thought the car had the TM65's in it. Did I remember incorrectly or miss something in the thread?


I did have the TM65's in the car for an extended evaluation. They are amazing drivers that produce a phenomenal amount of accurate mid bass. I installed them, lowered the crossover point, increased the levels (500 watts apiece driving them) - and really pounded them. Fortunately I was able to play them for a few people so they could hear their capability. 

I got together with Mic who agreed the drivers were extremely capable, but without a re-tune, the balance of the tune was thrown off......too much mid bass......sounded like a 'car stereo'. I was so happy with my tune, that I decided to put the Thesis drivers back in and put my settings back on. 

I'm sure the TM65's could have been tuned to perform amazingly in my system.....I just got too carried away showing their beastly capability.....putting them in Beast Mode the entire time. 

I have the ability to have a large 6.5" driver in my door, and the Thesis mid bass driver has a similar cone material to the mid range. So, for me - it made sense to put the Thesis back in.


----------



## Babs

Can't remember who but I think I did hear the SI drivers in someone's car at meet. "Amazing" I think was my take away. Oh it was Mrs Obvious' Corolla maybe. Someone ran them spring 2015 I coulda sworn. 

Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Jason's BRZ is still one of the best sounding and most well blended vehicles I have demoed. The attention to detail in his tuning and in the build is simply amazing. I hope to have my vehicle sounding and build as well his is.

Awesome vehicle Jason.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Black Rain said:


> Jason's BRZ is still one of the best sounding and most well blended vehicles I have demoed. The attention to detail in his tuning and in the build is simply amazing. I hope to have my vehicle sounding and build as well his is.
> 
> Awesome vehicle Jason.


Don't change a thing Jason!! I was lucky enough to hear it Saturday and it's stunning. Not only does this car sound out of this world, when you get in it, the Alcantara & Stich work trick you into thinking you're in a Aston Martin DBS.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Can't remember who but I think I did hear the SI drivers in someone's car at meet. "Amazing" I think was my take away. Oh it was Mrs Obvious' Corolla maybe. Someone ran them spring 2015 I coulda sworn.
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh- Actually we DO have TM65's, but in the Corolla then (and still currently) are the Hybrid Audio L6v2's


----------



## captainobvious

Oh, and thanks again for sharing the Spring (and Spring Fun) discs with me Jason- quality through and through on both. The Spring fun is more my tempo and I'm rocking out on my Mr Speakers headphones to it at work currently. 


Cheers, my friend.


----------



## bertholomey

Black Rain said:


> Jason's BRZ is still one of the best sounding and most well blended vehicles I have demoed. The attention to detail in his tuning and in the build is simply amazing. I hope to have my vehicle sounding and build as well his is.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome vehicle Jason.






1FinalInstall said:


> Don't change a thing Jason!! I was lucky enough to hear it Saturday and it's stunning. Not only does this car sound out of this world, when you get in it, the Alcantara & Stich work trick you into thinking you're in a Aston Martin DBS.




Thanks Juan and Jason - I certainly enjoy it every time I get in it. Just drove 5 hours in a Chrysler 300c.....got in the Subi, oh yeah.....cranked up one of the past meet discs....and had myself a little concert - right there on I-40


----------



## claydo

I love this car too, it has become among the best I've ever heard, for realz! I too have gave jason encouragement to fight the change demons, lol, but after the fall meet last year, right after we had a long discussion about why he shouldn't change anything, I got to thinking about one of the big draws to this hobby being tuning the ride to perfection. Jason has this ride so dialed, maybe he shouldn't be discouraged if he wants to change things.......I don't see the brz being able to get much better, no ****, it's gotten that good, and I'm a firm believer in getting all you can out of yer setup before moving on.......so jason, I'm changing my stance on this, and I will no longer talk against changing the ride, lol. If you do go this path, I know I will miss the sweet sounds this thing makes.......well, until the new version sounds just as sweet! After much thought, I just don't want this man getting bored, after all he provides me with my main audio outlet, twice a year!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

claydo said:


> I love this car too, it has become among the best I've ever heard, for realz! I too have gave jason encouragement to fight the change demons, lol, but after the fall meet last year, right after we had a long discussion about why he shouldn't change anything, I got to thinking about one of the big draws to this hobby being tuning the ride to perfection. Jason has this ride so dialed, maybe he shouldn't be discouraged if he wants to change things.......I don't see the brz being able to get much better, no ****, it's gotten that good, and I'm a firm believer in getting all you can out of yer setup before moving on.......so jason, I'm changing my stance on this, and I will no longer talk against changing the ride, lol. If you do go this path, I know I will miss the sweet sounds this thing makes.......well, until the new version sounds just as sweet! After much thought, I just don't want this man getting bored, after all he provides me with my main audio outlet, twice a year!



Damn, well said Clay and I have to agree.... I would even volunteer to do Jason a solid and buy those old, washed up Thesis drivers! You know, what are friends for.


----------



## ransdaleroberts

sounds like an awesome set up.... Very encouraging... I am so close to get my Sinfoni Set up to every bit of detail in it.... I just need to find a good capable installer.


----------



## Zippy

I agree that Jason's BRZ is one of the best I've heard. I also believe in get it to where you think it can't get any better and being happy with it. I've gotten there with my RAV4. My BRZ still needs work on the tune. 

Jason was talking about closing in on the 5 year itch where he looks for a new vehicle at the fall get together. I completely understand that as the same car get's boring after a while. However, there are exceptions. I'd recommend not trading in your BRZ on a new vehicle when that time comes and keep it as fun time summer driver as I am. Get a second vehicle for daily use and start from scratch on a system for it. Don't worry about performance so much and focus on what you'd be happy getting from place to place during the winter in. You can always take your BRZ out whenever you feel the need to have fun.


----------



## captainobvious

I think V would LOVE it if you had a 'fun' car with a car audio system AND a daily driver with a car audio system in it and got to tinker with both. And by "love it" I mean you may want to plan on using one of my spare bedrooms for an extended period of time.

LOL!!!




That said, the BRZ is awesome and I'd still like to see what you do with a different vehicle in the future, whenever that might be.


----------



## bertholomey

That is the funny / ironic thing about it.....I don't need a daily driver (in my current career situation). I typically drive to / from the airport. Other than that - driving to the Subi dealership and to 'events' - that is it. A motorcycle would be cool, but it would sit in the garage too


----------



## bertholomey

Just finished a run. Beautiful park in Lake Worth, Florida. I'm going to be sore after this one.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> A motorcycle would be cool, but it would sit in the garage too












Just add open road and scenery.


----------



## bertholomey

I was in Corpus Christi this week for work, and it worked out for me to drive up to College Station and be a spectator to THE Texas Meet! 


Aggieland Invitational 2016


I had a fantastic time - Texas Hospitality and Texas Heat.....(I found myself 'loitering' in Steve's area, under the canopy and with the fans - sorry Steve). 

Great bunch of people - great cars - very well coordinated. I'm looking forward to hearing about the results tomorrow. 














































































































































































After listening and talking for awhile - I made my way over to A&M to see the campus. I came back to the meet to get a couple more demos, but instead, had a great conversation with Bobby H. Fantastic Meet and Comp!

I had the opportunity to spend some time in the George H.W. Bush Library / Museum. Inspiring.


----------



## claydo

Cool pics jason, thanks for sharing! The horse statues in the fountain look really cool......

Aww....on second closer analysis.....lol, they aren't in a fountain.....jumping a sign.......water would've been cool tho.......lmao.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Cool pics jason, thanks for sharing! The horse statues in the fountain look really cool......
> 
> Aww....on second closer analysis.....lol, they aren't in a fountain.....jumping a sign.......water would've been cool tho.......lmao.




Thanks Clay - was a very cool place. And.....that 'sign' is part of the Berlin Wall I believe.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Cool pics jason, thanks for sharing! The horse statues in the fountain look really cool......
> 
> Aww....on second closer analysis.....lol, they aren't in a fountain.....jumping a sign.......water would've been cool tho.......lmao.




Thanks Clay - was a very cool place. And.....that 'sign' is part of the Berlin Wall I believe.


----------



## lowcel

Okay, this thread is really long and I'm really lazy. How about doing a post with some recent pictures? Your car was locked up like Fort Knox at the Crutchfield show so I was never able to see it.


----------



## bertholomey

I just boarded a plane at CLE.....best bet is to search for the thread that I started about BRZ / FRS owners uniting or something like that - summary pics there.


----------



## captainobvious

Nice picks of the Aggieland show, thanks for sharing. Looks like an all-star turnout.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm going to post this article here and on my headphone thread. 

This is a local shop in Winston Salem, NC that I have wandered through a few times. Chris Livengood is an excellent chap - extremely knowledgable and passionate about audio. I have subjected him to my car a couple times, and he has given me excellent feedback. I would love to get a day with him to point out all of the nuances that he hears in the system - maybe one day when we aren't so busy. 

I really want to attend one of these vinyl events - even though I have no vinyl to share. 

I thought this was a great article, and I thought some of you might enjoy it. 

Ember Audio - Public Vinyl Demo


----------



## Notloudenuf

Be sure to click on the "Ember" part of the link or it'll try to take you to an ad.


----------



## JSM-FA5

Just spent the better part of the past 3 nights reading this thread from start to finish. It's a good way to relax, and to learn/observe. I must say, it is very impressive to say the least. Especially since I remember when you first got the Brrrrz! I don't think I ever heard the car with the Thesis drivers in, could be wrong, but I can't imagine it sounding much better than it did with the TM65's. Looking forward to meeting up with you again, need to get motivated again haha.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Jacob! It has been a journey.......we will get together soon for that demo


----------



## bertholomey

Posting up a small update - just cosmetic for now. 

I saw some vinyl work that my friend Bo did in his BRZ, and once I saw the outcome, I had to replicate it. 

I ordered the same vinyl that he used, and it was top-notch stuff. I ordered it up and got it shipped right before the NCSQ Fall Meet. My friend Scott helped me knock out the door pieces after the meet, and the rest of it had to wait until I got together with Mark. 

We got the doors, the console, and the ring around the shifter done (I wasn't there for that - I bet there was some strong words)......we will see if the steering wheel piece gets done - might not be worth it. Took some tearing into the car to get the console pieces done, but I really like the way it looks now. 

Getting after it



















Hard to know what can be 'yanked' and what needs to be 'carefully manipulated' (I can just hear Al's mind working on that one.....)










And....finished product!


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Hard to know what can be 'yanked' and what needs to be 'carefully manipulated' (I can just hear Al's mind working on that one.....)


----------



## Babs

Looks great!!! Yeah that was fun. That vinyl isn't bad to work with at all. Thanks for the opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


>




That is hilarious! Castle!


----------



## Zippy

That came out really nice Jason. May you enjoy the vinyl as much as I have.

FYI, I left the steering wheel on mine alone due to how much work it was to free it up. Also, you want to leave enough of it there to flow well and not look out of place unless you get it all.


----------



## captainobvious

Looks good Jason


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## kmbkk

Really looking good Jason!


----------



## claydo

Oh boy, had a big time meeting up with jason yesterday for a lil "lunch and listen" lol! After a bit of grub, and excellent conversation we settled into the cars for a good long musical journey, exemplified by jasons excellent music collection, this guy's got some serious depth to his listening habits, so I always enjoy digging through his selections! My car was sounding a bit rougher than usual, I'd been experimenting, and the spontaneous nature of our meet up caught me off gaurd, lol, sorry about that bud! The brz tho.....Jason had a new tune primed for display, and sounded great. Really had those thesis mids a singin', and great composure and cohesiveness all around! I love the more agressive sound this car is taken on lately in the bass, with the "fairy dust" nick sprinkled into the production of that bm sub shining through....gotta love it! Thanks for a great afternoon jason, I truly enjoyed it!


----------



## .69077

Dang I should have pulled out all my AUS Spec black switches and handles before I traded my BRZ in to give to you.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Oh boy, had a big time meeting up with jason yesterday for a lil "lunch and listen" lol! After a bit of grub, and excellent conversation we settled into the cars for a good long musical journey, exemplified by jasons excellent music collection, this guy's got some serious depth to his listening habits, so I always enjoy digging through his selections! My car was sounding a bit rougher than usual, I'd been experimenting, and the spontaneous nature of our meet up caught me off gaurd, lol, sorry about that bud! The brz tho.....Jason had a new tune primed for display, and sounded great. Really had those thesis mids a singin', and great composure and cohesiveness all around! I love the more agressive sound this car is taken on lately in the bass, with the "fairy dust" nick sprinkled into the production of that bm sub shining through....gotta love it! Thanks for a great afternoon jason, I truly enjoyed it!



I'm jealous. I've read the new tune refinements has it dialed into a very cool place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Oh boy, had a big time meeting up with jason yesterday for a lil "lunch and listen" lol! After a bit of grub, and excellent conversation we settled into the cars for a good long musical journey, exemplified by jasons excellent music collection, this guy's got some serious depth to his listening habits, so I always enjoy digging through his selections! My car was sounding a bit rougher than usual, I'd been experimenting, and the spontaneous nature of our meet up caught me off gaurd, lol, sorry about that bud! The brz tho.....Jason had a new tune primed for display, and sounded great. Really had those thesis mids a singin', and great composure and cohesiveness all around! I love the more agressive sound this car is taken on lately in the bass, with the "fairy dust" nick sprinkled into the production of that bm sub shining through....gotta love it! Thanks for a great afternoon jason, I truly enjoyed it!


Thank you my friend! It was a fantastic time for me as well - anyone that knows you knows that a fun time will be had in the presence of Claydo! I enjoyed sampling several tracks through your system - you say it is rough, but sounds wonderful to me! 

Thank you for your feedback on the tune.....it was enjoyable to be able to cycle through a few presets to show the various ways the same equipment can sound  I'm looking forward to hearing yours again in January  if we can get a meet up together in the Kinston area!




m249saw said:


> Dang I should have pulled out all my AUS Spec black switches and handles before I traded my BRZ in to give to you.


That would have been really groovy! I'd love to see a pic of the car with these things before you sold it. 



Babs said:


> I'm jealous. I've read the new tune refinements has it dialed into a very cool place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We will need to get together soon brother! I want to hear your system for sure!!!


----------



## .69077

This is the center console with the Mosconi Mini DRC, Ill see if I can find the rest



Here you can see how all the silver parts were replaced with Matte Black. Im not a two tone fan. Love your JPM stuff though!

replaced the AC vent bezels, door pulls, door handles, the Traction Switches, steering wheel trim and the radio trim


----------



## bertholomey

m249saw said:


> This is the center console with the Mosconi Mini DRC, Ill see if I can find the rest
> 
> Here you can see how all the silver parts were replaced with Matte Black. Im not a two tone fan. Love your JPM stuff though!
> 
> replaced the AC vent bezels, door pulls, door handles, the Traction Switches, steering wheel trim and the radio trim


Wow! those look fantastic! especially these switches, etc. I'll have to do some searching to see if I can find those.


----------



## .69077

bertholomey said:


> Wow! those look fantastic! especially these switches, etc. I'll have to do some searching to see if I can find those.


Bezels and Trim Pieces : FT-86 Speedfactory - Your exclusive source for FR-S, BRZ, and GT-86 parts!

Some of the other stuff I had to get out of Australia, I can help you source them


----------



## seememom

Looks very nice.


----------



## bertholomey

Time for a small update regarding a change of source and processing in the BRZ. I retained the Pioneer P99 head unit - I won't go into the reasons for this - if you have a question about that - post it up. 

A brief history - I started with the P99 + the Mosconi 6to8 in this car when the system was first installed. I was pretty pleased with the sound and the tuning ability, but many small things annoyed me with the 6to8 (death by 1000 cuts). 

I have told this story to several folks, but I'll relay it again because it is relevant.....I was tuning with Matt in March 2013, we were having trouble with the meter responding with the adjustments in the software, and then the car did it's auto-shutoff. The bluetooth connection dropped, and I couldn't get it to re-connect.....Matt said he had a couple long RCAs that we could run to the back of the car......by the time he sat back down, I made the decision to pull the 6to8 and go back to the P99. Of course he quickly whipped up a great tune on it, and I enjoyed the simplicity and tune-on-the-fly ability ever since.

Now.....fast forward to this year.....I have tuned with a few folks that have the Helix Pro DSP, and I have been able to see it's perceived benefits. I also purchased a FiiO X5ii DAP that I'm using for Custom In Ear Monitors while traveling. This player has a Coax output, and the Helix Pro happens to have a Coax input.....hmmmm......let's try this concept out.......LOVE IT!

I like the ability to have up to 400 GB (and more if I purchased two 256 cards) of music with me in a very easy to use GUI - connected directly to the DSP. I also have the ability to play higher bit rate music through the system, and with my home set up, I do have some high res material. Just a nice to have - I'm not all buggered up with having to have the highest res music.....I down convert a lot of my music to 320 MPEG-4 AAC so I can have much of my library with me. I do have a 128GB card that has higher res material. 

Anyway.....the FiiO connected through Coax was the #1 reason to go to the Helix, the 2nd reason was the ability to have global presets, and the 3rd was the increased tuning power. I'm sure I'm an oddball in that respect, but that is what meant the most to me. 

I am indebted to Steve for installing the Helix after driving from Philly to my home in NC for the Fall NCSQ Meet we had in September. Friday night, as a few folks started to show up, Steve installed the DSP and put a 'quick' tune on it. I have tweaked the tune a bit, but it is basically the same tune he put on that evening - fantastic job! 

Some hard work.....focused attention.....




























Can't help but think while looking at these photos......"if it weren't for these crappy speakers and locations......if we just had some Audiofrogs in here.....in the sails.......this thing would be EASY!

When we were trying to decide on the location.....I liked the idea of inside the amp rack, on the inside of the cab.....but alas, not enough room.










This is the spot we finally decided on....not sure why I don't have a pic with it installed....










With the DSP mounted on the back wall of the amp rack, it was a challenge to connect the USB cable and to verify connections, etc. I got together with Mark to plan out a different location. He suggested a spot on the trunk floor, simply mounted on ABS, attached with velcro, with long cables so that it could be moved to the center of the trunk to service. WOW! Simple, Functional - perfect for me! 














































This past weekend, we simplified the RCA run from the Head Unit to the DSP, and we ran new Stinger 8000 RCAs from the DSP to the amps. 

The director sat in the arm rest area on foam for quite a while until this past weekend. 



















The director is a little large to mount in some of the 'usual' places.......I really was left with the center console area. We had initially talked about sunk in, and canted towards the driver. Again, with that layout, there would be very thin parts, and overall, it didn't make sense. We decided on a flat layout that I think worked out perfectly. We discussed various materials, and in the end, ABS worked the best. Of course, to get to that point, he started with cardboard.....then thin fibreboard....then ABS. I still had the 3M vinyl, and Mark made the suggestion to wrap it in the same material that we recently wrapped the other interior parts......worked perfectly in my view. 














































In the car




























Demo position - easy access










Final Shot










I think the sound is really good as well....looking forward to getting a few others in the car to give feedback. I have had a good time with the pre-sets......going back to my spreadsheet and entering in some old tunes  

Anyway....thanks for taking a look.


----------



## captainobvious

I'm thankful you can't find any pics of the Helix 'temporary mounted' next to the amps 

Mark did a great job (as usual). Simple, functional and classy looking mounting. I'm surprised you're still rocking that tune. I know you love to tweak. It can certainly be dialed in even further with more time dedicated to it. I know Bill and I were digging it though.


----------



## Babs

That looks great!!


----------



## ErinH

Awesome, indeed!


----------



## bbfoto

Looking good, J! Mark did a great job on the mount for the Director. And Steve is an awesome bloke for doing the quick & dirty DSP install and tune to get you going! Gotta love great friends! 

I chose the Helix DSP PRO at the time for some of the same reasons you did...overall tuning features & software/stability, (10 channels for my rear fill), and I wanted to directly connect my portable iBasso DX90 DAP via Digital Coax, and my Galaxy Tab S2 8.0" and Sony CDX-C90 HU via digital Toslink optical.

Only difference is that I'm using an Audio Authority #1177A 4-input/1-output digital Optical+Coaxial switch box between my sources and the DSP...it automatically senses and switches to the active input. The DSP PRO will do this as well, but you can only use or choose either the Optical OR Coax input, not both at the same time. Maybe it would work if I added one of the HEC modules, but haven't looked into it thoroughly and I already had the AA digital switch box, so wth. The software for the Mosconis' always seemed a bit disjointed and/or unintuitive to me for some reason. I actually prefer tuning on the old Pioneer DEX/DEQ-P9 setup. Anyway...

Now, as you mentioned, all you need are some slimey Frog drivers in the BRZ.  

Enjoy the new DSP. With the Director you now have plenty of presets to mess around with your tune. Git toit!


----------



## eddieg

Awesome! 

Hey Jason, 

CDs have their magic, but just like vinyl records and cassettes they are no match to a digital storage that can store hundreds of them and fit in your pocket. 

Very easy to get used to and the quality, if you keep in mind that your source is digital to begin with - is amazing. 

Two interesting products to put your eyes on:

BT technology - the AMAS-2 by Mosconi.

DSP - Check out the Audison BIT ONE HD -> 13 channels both either analog or FullDA 

Love to see the material, equipment, ideas and the development of this thread.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Looking good, J! Mark did a great job on the mount for the Director. And Steve is an awesome bloke for doing the quick & dirty DSP install and tune to get you going! Gotta love great friends!
> 
> I chose the Helix DSP PRO at the time for some of the same reasons you did...overall tuning features & software/stability, (10 channels for my rear fill), and I wanted to directly connect my portable iBasso DX90 DAP via Digital Coax, and my Galaxy Tab S2 8.0" and Sony CDX-C90 HU via digital Toslink optical.
> 
> Only difference is that I'm using an Audio Authority #1177A 4-input/1-output digital Optical+Coaxial switch box between my sources and the DSP...it automatically senses and switches to the active input. The DSP PRO will do this as well, but you can only use or choose either the Optical OR Coax input, not both at the same time. Maybe it would work if I added one of the HEC modules, but haven't looked into it thoroughly and I already had the AA digital switch box, so wth. The software for the Mosconis' always seemed a bit disjointed and/or unintuitive to me for some reason. I actually prefer tuning on the old Pioneer DEX/DEQ-P9 setup. Anyway...
> 
> Now, as you mentioned, all you need are some slimey Frog drivers in the BRZ.
> 
> Enjoy the new DSP. With the Director you now have plenty of presets to mess around with your tune. Git toit!


Thanks Billy! I did enjoy the simplicity the P99 afforded considering my limited knowledge of tuning. I often found myself overwhelmed with the bells and whistles in the Mosconi software....fully adjustable this, and customizable that......the P99 just made 'sense' to me......I could work within those 'boundaries'. 

But......the lack of presets always was irksome because I have several friends that are fantastic tuners, and I'd like to have the ability to get various tunes saved.....then attempt to utilize the best parts (from my own preferences) of each of these tunes. 

Also.....I always promoted the ability to 'tune on the fly' versus having to utilize a laptop as a great benefit of the P99. My thinking has changed a bit here. Making adjustments while driving is not advantageous (not hugely a safety concern, but more a concern about positioning and background noise). Also....I ended up listening for things that were wrong to adjust while driving instead of listening to music. So something I saw as a real advantage before is at least neutral. 

Finally, my understanding and comfort with VMWare / Windows 7 on my MacBook Air + connecting via USB versus bluetooth has made this transition much easier as well. 

I'm going to try to get some time today to go mess with an old tune that I previously input into the software.....my 6db slope tune  That should be a hoot!




eddieg said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Hey Jason,
> 
> CDs have their magic, but just like vinyl records and cassettes they are no match to a digital storage that can store hundreds of them and fit in your pocket.
> 
> Very easy to get used to and the quality, if you keep in mind that your source is digital to begin with - is amazing.
> 
> Two interesting products to put your eyes on:
> 
> BT technology - the AMAS-2 by Mosconi.
> 
> DSP - Check out the Audison BIT ONE HD -> 13 channels both either analog or FullDA
> 
> Love to see the material, equipment, ideas and the development of this thread.


Thanks Eddie! I've never been a fan of changing CDs in the car while driving, but I like the ability to play a CD in the car when I want to. So I see an advantage to maintaining a CD player  I used iPods for the longest time to get away from changing CDs, but the limited space, the cumbersome iTunes software, etc. made the iPods hard to 100% enjoy, but I was very happy to find an alternative. 

I really enjoy the FiiO - especially since it is my #1 source when I travel.....Listen on the plane....walk to the car....connect it directly up and away I go. The FiiO would work connected to the P99, but there were serious limitations.....and that is why the connection through coax to the Pro is a huge improvement! 

That Bit One HD looks amazing....I've always liked their styling and I enjoyed the Bit One's Software when I had the version 1 processor in my BMW. I'll be interested to see who runs it in my circle of friends


----------



## eddieg

You should see the Bit One HD software, it is a true improvement. It is a prototype at the moment but I was lucky enough to get access to one of them (its software at the moment).

Added FIR filters, changing slopes within a band pass filter, the EQ is improved significantly and many other features added as well. 

By the way, just looked at the Fiio X7 - it looks amazing, Android based so you can install on it apps such as MortPlayer which is an outstanding player in terms of flexibility and its GUI is so simple and genius.

It also streems over BT and WiFi by the way - don't really have to use a DAC at all - AMAS2 can be a good approach - I am considering it my self right now. 

I am basically using a Meizu M2 Note with a Hifimediy U2 sabre DAC (convert USB to optic) using MortPlayer OR if I want a direct bit stream through the DAC -> USB Audio Player Pro (but for that I use the nexus 7 mostly) and a 128GB TF card.

I am considering buying a Xiaomi Mi MIX 6.44 inch phablet just because it has the option for 256GB internal storage (besides the ability to expand it with a TF card). 

For sure - I also keep a conventional head unit as well in the car just to be able play DVDs and CDs for the kids.


----------



## Babs

Well you'll be able to rock the gen III X5 soon enough.. I'll keep your gen II in good working order. LOL!


----------



## bertholomey

That sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## bertholomey

Forgot just how nice this paint job was.


----------



## bertholomey

I spent all day getting these two back in the car.....urghh tough task with a fella with no skills. I'll make an update tomorrow if I get everything right again.


----------



## bertholomey

This past week I had the opportunity to listen to Chad's amazing Nissan Truck with Focal Tweet and Mid Range up top, and Illusion Audio 10's in the doors - powered with Mosconi Class A and Zero amplifiers - with Mosconi processing. 

This was a truly epic vehicle and a wonderful opportunity for me - one to see a friend, and two - the demo was phenomenal! 

Chad's Amazing Truck Link

During our discussion, I had mentioned some issues I have been having with my amps / processor / tune. I mentioned that I was contemplating selling the entire set up in the BRZ to go a different direction with my hobbies. After listening to his amazing vehicle, I was reminded as to how much I like the sound out of an amazing mobile system. He also questioned how I had my amps configured. Others have asked as well why I had this amp on these speakers, etc. and I have given my justifications. After this discussion with Chad - I started to get a different viewpoint. 

I had the Zero 3 and the AS200.4 out of the car to bench test - thinking I was getting distortion from at least the AS200.4 (no issue on the bench test - I think a bad RCA in the car), I had the opportunity to try his suggestions. 

*Previous set up: *Tweets - AS200.4; Mid Range - Class A; Mid Bass - Zero 3; Sub - AS200.4

*New set up:* Tweets - Class A; Mid Range - Zero 3; Mid Bass - AS200.4; Sub - AS200.4

I feel I'm hearing better resolution, detail out of the system. I think this is a much better set up for the drivers that they are powering. I feel that I'm getting a bit more air and separation out of the tweets, and I'm getting good warmth out of the mid range......and the mid bass and sub are very happy on the AS200.4. With my 6db slope tune that I'm running 100% of the time, I'm getting a lot of the benefits of the Class A on the Tweets (in my opinion). 

It has taken a lot for me to get these amps out, get them back in, and tweak the tune, but I'm so glad I did. Thanks Chad for the demo and especially for the discussion........and I'm glad you didn't pee your pants during the demo


----------



## bertholomey

Feel like I'm talking to myself in this thread, but that is ok - I'm going to drop my deck project in here since I don't think it would be useful to anyone as a separate thread. Just something for me to record here and for the fellas coming over for the NCSQ to see what it looked like before the project was completed. 

This project primarily occurred last April/May, but my wife and I just finished staining it this past weekend. I wish I could say that my wife and I did this entire project, but no - we don't have those kinds of skills. We contracted a friend of ours to do it. 

*Before*










*After*










*Previous Deck*





































*Deconstruction*


----------



## ErinH

man, that new deck looks incredible. Looks like a great place for you and the mrs to go hang out and enjoy the nature of the lake behind your house.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

That looks amazing J, nice work!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> Forgot just how nice this paint job was.


Those amps are so sexy!


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, that new screened porch/deck looks amazing. Great place to chill out. Nice addition of outdoor storage underneath it as well. I'm sure you'll enjoy that space for a long time. Kudos.


----------



## Babs

Brother that deck being no more is now one of the coolest sanctuaries I've seen yet. It turned out absolutely beautiful. I so wanna do that. 

And yes it's late. Coax is in. Couldn't get it to work though. Will discuss. LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Fellas! 

Of course - there are lots of additional images other than the 1 finished pic and the old deck pics (I am sparing you all the hundred or so pics that we took)......working yesterday, 3.5 hour drive to Greenville, 3.5 mile run.....I hit a brick wall after posting those pics last night. 

So - just a regular deck to start with. Boards were very splintered - certainly couldn't walk on it without shoes. We never used the deck - facing the South - open (even though our 2 neighbors couldn't really see us on the deck). 

We saw a flyer for a remodeling company in Blacksburg, VA where they did a screened deck, and that was the exact model that we used to design this deck. As I mentioned, we contracted a friend named Dan to complete the construction. It was scheduled to begin and be completed in February 2016....but construction didn't finish until May. 

The overall design concept was a covered deck, with screened walls, PVC flooring, fireplace with gas logs, with storage below. 

You can see that they used the existing structure and then added to it. I think overall dimensions are 18'x16'. 

*Outside Structure*








































































































































In the last pic - you can see the vinyl wrapping that we had applied to the upper wood structures......we did NOT want to have to re-stain those boards.


----------



## bertholomey

*Inside Structure*

For the inside - we wanted a dry wall back wall around the french doors, a stone fireplace that matches the one inside the house, and a screen door to go to the stairs. 

They put down OSB to be able to walk around the structure, and Dan did some checking with the PVC flooring supplier and was told that it wouldn't be a bad thing to just leave the OSB and place the PVC on top of it. Even though the PVC is interlocking....we know there is very little / no chance anything is coming up through it. Choosing the PVC flooring was tough as well. Pressure treated wood being the least expensive choice of course.....Trex was a good option.....but in the end, we decided on the PVC, and we are extremely happy with it. 









































































We also went back and forth on the fireplace.....a lot of expense for the few times we would use it. We felt it really made it a 'room' instead of just a screen deck. We had such a good experience with a local company completing the fireplace inside the house that we had them complete this project as well. 
































































We decided on a beadboard ceiling and one fan - we think both came out looking very good.


----------



## bertholomey

Part of the overall project scope was a 'sidewalk' of some sort that would connect the bottom of the steps with the door going under the deck - and going over to the door to the 'man cave'. We contracted another local company Tom's Creek Landscape and Nursery. They do amazing work! 

Here is the area that needed to be tied together. There is a bit of a strange elevation change here, and we wanted to tie in to this huge concrete slab that the fellas wrestled to get placed in this location - for the grill to potentially sit on. 

Materials























































You will see what the sidewalk ended up looking like in the next set. We had large river rock around the stairs and then smaller stone under neath the deck.


----------



## bertholomey

*Finished Project*

One of the challenges was staining the treated boards. Dan had spec'd a stain and it was in the quote for them to stain the wood. We became concerned that the wood was still 'wet' and we needed to wait for it to dry out a bit. He adjusted the quote to back these costs out, and my wife and I took on that task. 

We bought some stain that I used on a small piece in the garage.....we didn't like the color ---- too red! Since we had already gotten 2 cans tinted that we couldn't take back, I decided to use it under the deck. Well, it turned out well, and we liked the color. We probably used about 10 gallons of stain on this project (1 coat underneath to include under the OSB, and 2 coats on everything else). We just got this done this past weekend.....in time for the NCSQ meet (that is being held at a local park  - well the fellas that are here on Friday night will see it). 




























You can see a little bit more of the sidewalk here - need to get a 'finished' pic  





































We found a beautiful antique table from a huge flea market that comes to Liberty once per year. Love taking meals out there!










My Dad's dog Gracie likes the PVC floor 










I got these chimes for my wife for Christmas....what is funny about this.....that brochure that started all of this.....the story was that the husband wanted something to hang small wind chimes on......an entire covered deck room was the 'solution'. 



















My wife and I wanted to put some light in here without dealing with lamps, etc. We might get something eventually, but we strung up some string lights. We need to re-do them so they are not attached to the ceiling fan 



















Parting Shot


----------



## Kevin K

Wow, really nice Jason. Beautiful.


----------



## captainobvious

I agree with Kevin. Really beautiful. Love the stain color you chose too.


----------



## Babs

Saving every one of these shots for the Mrs.. I'm trying to upgrade her from just a deck re-do to a sure enough awesome place like this. And Gracie is a cool cool dog! Made a new friend with that one.


----------



## Black Rain

Can't say enough about how the space turned out. That's is some nice stone work on that fireplace.


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks fellers! @Babs - did you notice what Gracie was looking at inside my bag?


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Thanks fellers! @Babs - did you notice what Gracie was looking at inside my bag?


Ah new toy!  Dogs are so much like little kids without the drama. :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

New to her  That was Chicky's King Wubba - Gracie kind of liked it!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> New to her  That was Chicky's King Wubba - Gracie kind of liked it!



Even better. Already tested for fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddieg

That deck looks fantastic! 

But Gracie is Cuuuuuttte! did you try to check with earphones who she likes more? (low volume, I love pets!) Mozart or Gojira? 

They do respond to music and sometimes dogs do sing


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> *Previous set up: *Tweets - AS200.4; Mid Range - Class A; Mid Bass - Zero 3; Sub - AS200.4
> 
> *New set up:* Tweets - Class A; Mid Range - Zero 3; Mid Bass - AS200.4; Sub - AS200.4
> 
> I feel I'm hearing better resolution, detail out of the system. I think this is a much better set up for the drivers that they are powering. I feel that I'm getting a bit more air and separation out of the tweets, and I'm getting good warmth out of the mid range......and the mid bass and sub are very happy on the AS200.4. With my 6db slope tune that I'm running 100% of the time, I'm getting a lot of the benefits of the Class A on the Tweets (in my opinion).


If that new config is what I heard this weekend, I'd say IMHO the change up is a big ole win! I think it's possibly the very best I've ever heard from the BRZ. It's funny I couldn't tell what it was that had changed from past demo's, but now it makes sense. More air and detail up top, a slightly warmer or smoother mid-range but seemed a bit more control happening bringing the best out of those Thesis mids which are extraordinary. And seemed like a bit more fun and presence in your midbass and sub region. It was technically great, well composed and controlled, but also had more emotional fun. I also think the tonality was even more improved than what I heard when you and I met up a few weeks back. The venerable BRZ is IMHO world-class.


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> That deck looks fantastic!
> 
> But Gracie is Cuuuuuttte! did you try to check with earphones who she likes more? (low volume, I love pets!) Mozart or Gojira?
> 
> They do respond to music and sometimes dogs do sing


Thank you my friend! She is a sweet dog and a lot of fun when we get to 'dog sit' her  

Been thinking about you.....just finished an amazing podcast series....explained a lot......

Fear and Loathing in the New Jerusalem

I don't think you would ever have the time or inclination to listen to it, but it was truly amazing. I'll likely start it over again in the near future. 



Babs said:


> If that new config is what I heard this weekend, I'd say IMHO the change up is a big ole win! I think it's possibly the very best I've ever heard from the BRZ. It's funny I couldn't tell what it was that had changed from past demo's, but now it makes sense. More air and detail up top, a slightly warmer or smoother mid-range but seemed a bit more control happening bringing the best out of those Thesis mids which are extraordinary. And seemed like a bit more fun and presence in your midbass and sub region. It was technically great, well composed and controlled, but also had more emotional fun. I also think the tonality was even more improved than what I heard when you and I met up a few weeks back. The venerable BRZ is IMHO world-class.


Thank you my friend - I appreciate that! 

You heard my car last in January......with the 6db slope tune......but with the previous amp/speaker combination. 

You heard it this weekend with the same 6db slope tune (with tweaks since January - lots of em').....and with the amp/speaker changes. It might be a crap shoot as to which (the tweaks or the equipment change) was the biggest part of whatever 'difference' (hopefully improvement) was perceived at this listening. 

I do feel confident that the change for the tweeters (which is a big part of the overall sound in my system) from the AS200.4 to the A Class was a positive change. The mid range drivers were on a good amp previously, but I think they are working very well with the Zero 3. 

Changing the crossover slope from 6db to 24db on the sub made a substantial improvement, so that might have been a bit of what you perceived as well. I certainly do enjoy the car a great deal now.....listening to music and not equipment


----------



## eddieg

At first I've noticed you've changed your avatar to be the Swedish chef which is one of the most favorite characters at the Muppet show  

I dig Beeker and Pepe the king prawn but here's one for you: 

Swedish chef - Popcorn 

And I was lately exposed to "Jain" - I really like her stuff:

Jain Come


Nice Video by the way. Takes time to notice all the many little details...

Makeba 

Live version of Come 


Live version of Makeba


I've listened to the first chapter about the 1881 pogroms and the breakout of WW1 

I have learnt for my diploma (first 12 years of school graduation) high history class so I am very familiar with historical events starting from the french revolution until the end of WW2 and the first two boarding processes to Israel. 

But the strange/"funny" rather sad truth is that what 95% of Israeli students and pupils don't learn are the Israeli wars ever since 1948 - It is not part of the educational plan so for example - I never knew about the battle (massacre) of Sabra and Shatila until prime minister Ariel Sharon had passed away and so on and so on 

The conflict, reality at Israel, middle east - is very complex - decisions made at gun point always comes with a heavy price! 

When I drafted the army I was so proud at protecting my country you know.

But at the last months of my duty call (3 years service mandatory) the weapon strapped to my back felt like a metal broomstick that didn't belong there, I was disgusted of it and couldn't stand it anymore - just wanted to get rid of it. 

I mostly blame the leadership and war lords for all of this - I speak for all parties when I say this no matter of Identity and nationality or religion. 

And have to remind everyone of THIS 

I wish, I only so wish...


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie for the Swedish Chef vid - good humor that was - those were the days. Thanks as well for the Jain vids - I'm going to have to get some of that. I like her voice and her attitude. 

It was very revealing to me that I didn't know most of that history - I knew nothing of the Zionist movement and the formation of the State. I was fascinated by it though - Episode 6 was extraordinary!


----------



## eddieg

Not to be miss understood - I find the podcast amazing, extremely interesting and I do intend to listen to as much as I can. 

Jain has that African vibe in to her, at large quantities and what I like most about her is that she is super sexy, hot and cute - while maintaining her dignity and external appearance - hard to find these days, hard to find!

Our country is as small as a needle - it is very flattering by it self that so many people are mystified by our culture and past. 

I find the Japanese to be a very fascinating culture. 

As well I have studied well American history - The colonies, the Boston tea party and so on and so on - fascinating material!


----------



## eddieg

If already here so why not recommend two more impressive female artists  

recommended to me by a friend and immediately got my attention - Tash Soltana







And Hindi Zahra


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie- I like both of those!


----------



## bertholomey

I had an amazing time this weekend with John Kiser - getting a new tune put on the BRZ. This is one of the fantastic parts of car audio - spending a day tuning the system with a great friend. I want to thank John for taking an entire beautiful Saturday that he could have been golfing or doing 1000 other fun things. I wish I knew more about the process (even though I was there....still pretty ignorant about this stuff) so I could articulate it a bit better. 



We started with him getting an evaluation of the most recent tune that I completed. I used 6db slopes on tweets, mid range, mid bass, and a 4th order LR filter on the sub. I have enjoyed the 'organic' sound signature of this tune. 



John's summary was that it was dialed in.....left, right, and center were stable with very little movement in Left / Center and Right / Center. He felt that the mid bass / sub integration was pretty good in this tune, but the voice may have a very slight veil. He felt the stage had decent depth, and the width was just inside the pillars. 



It took us a few minutes to get his tuning rig set up. 



1) *Input:* We had to go to The Shack to get an adapter for the Aux 1 input on the P99 to feed the system Pink Noise from the software instead of using a disc (this was a new thing for me - old hat to most of you out there). 














2) *Helix tool control:* We used my laptop for the Helix software, so we had a stand next to John's computer running the tuning software and a long USB going into the Helix Director.














3) *Reference:* John ran an RCA from the Helix G/H outputs back into the audio card so he could see that in the software....but this is where I get lost - I know I saw the reference information in the tuning software, but I'm not sure what was going on there.....my ignorance. 



4) *Microphones:* John placed the 5 mic array in the back seat and he calibrated them to the software. This shot was prior to adding the mics of course. 














5) *Tuning Software:* John intended to primarily use SMAART, but I was getting a weird 3db rise below about 40hz or so in the reference (what was coming out of the DSP) - I'm not sure if we ever got to the bottom of that. He switched to Systune, and he continued with that software until we got right to the end - verifying phase alignment. 















































He captured my current tune - because I like the tonality of this tune - he pulled up some of the target curves he has stored to see which one followed my overall curve - that ended up being the modified Whitledge Curve.



He began by creating a new preset - completely new except for a few items that could be kept (I/O, DCM, etc). He measured each driver with no crossover, T/A, or EQ applied. He began to apply some Time Alignment based on Impulse Response....This wasn't the final T/A that we have on the car. 



Extremely interesting......when I played PN on the midrange.....the impulse response showed that it was 180 out of polarity (the graph showed a dip first then a peak instead of a peak then a dip to put it in simple terms). I wish I had taken a pic of it. We held the mic directly in front of each mid range driver to ensure this wasn't a weird reflection anomaly. Sure enough.....180 out - found out that the sub was as well......all of this could have been when I was re-wiring the amps (I'm an idiot). He elected to reverse the polarity of the input to those drivers in the I/O page (way to go Helix!). The crazy thing about this is that somehow I 'worked around' this on my current 6db slope tune......wonky. 



Then John used the modified target curve to shape the raw EQ for each driver - getting them to line up very well to the curve and subsequently to each other. I'm telling you.....the imaging is TIGHT! During this process, we applied the crossovers again - following the target curve. He futzed with T/A again to ensure that we were getting the point where the crossover is applied between the speakers is filling in (can't remember the term here ).



He switched to SMAART for phase verification because it can use all 5 mics instead of using the single mic in Systune (John can correct any fallacy here - I'm pretty sure he said for phase measurement, Systune uses mic 3, center mic only).....the display is much more stable. He got this squared away and and verified that everything was phased in. 



We only really had a few minutes to listen to the final tune - not a lot of going back and forth between the presets. He did go through the same evaluation that he did for my previous preset......Left and Right were now slightly outside of the pillars to his ears.....center, L/C, R/C were stable and well placed. Decent depth and the sub didn't pull down to the floor. He feels the veil on the vocals was removed, and he really likes the sound of stand up bass - particularly Holly Cole's _I Can See Clearly Now_.



I'm extremely impressed with the tune - I'll very much enjoy listening to all of the tracks on my FiiO this week  



We met up after the tune to my favorite restaurant.....Kanpai Japanese. 

Kanpai on Yelp



This is the very best sushi I've ever had, and I will go here every time I travel to Charleston, SC, and I would recommend Chef Sean Park's sushi to anyone who appreciates the very best. 



And sharing a bottle of a very good wine is always a good way to end a day of tuning  














Another cool thing about this trip was taking my wife down to the pier beside the Ravenel Bridge.....very cool armed forces memorial there that I have walked through countless times. 

























Shout out to the Army.....Hooah!


----------



## Mic10is

That's very cool. I'd love to have John help me tune whenever I finish my install. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Niebur3

Very cool!


----------



## Babs

Wow that is great stuff! 
Can't wait to hear it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddieg

cOOl tuning session! 

Having the ability to send the sound to your system directly from the sound card that is recording the feedback is a necessity for impulse response measurements and as well waterfall, GD, cascade and other readings.

Those are very powerful tools that lets you know the fundamentals of your tune such as did you get your phase right? were do you have group delays and cancellations which also gives you more clues about how and were to tweak the EQ and where to avoid it.

But after you've dialed in - do what you always do - use your ears, they are the best tuning device. 


Here is something new to listen on your new tune 

He calls him self Lil Dicky, he is rabbit white and also Jewish but he is a Rapper and he has done something very unique with this video - Video all made from donations 

Save dat money


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> cOOl tuning session!
> 
> Having the ability to send the sound to your system directly from the sound card that is recording the feedback is a necessity for impulse response measurements and as well waterfall, GD, cascade and other readings.
> 
> Those are very powerful tools that lets you know the fundamentals of your tune such as did you get your phase right? were do you have group delays and cancellations which also gives you more clues about how and were to tweak the EQ and where to avoid it.
> 
> But after you've dialed in - do what you always do - use your ears, they are the best tuning device.
> 
> 
> Here is something new to listen on your new tune
> 
> He calls him self Lil Dicky, he is rabbit white and also Jewish but he is a Rapper and he has done something very unique with this video - Video all made from donations
> 
> Save dat money




Thanks Eddie.....though.....I don't think Lil Dicky will find much play time in the BRZ  I really liked those female artists you posted.....but I don't think I'm going to be a Dicky fan.....though it was kind of humorous to see him asking extremely wealthy Jewish folks (I'm guessing Beverly Hills) if he can use their homes


----------



## JayinMI

Lil Dicky is pretty damn funny. Not something I'd listen to on the regular, but sometimes when I'm on Youtube, and come across them...I'll waste some time. lol

Jay


----------



## claydo

Lmao @ lil dicky.....I can see that not being Jason's cup of tea, with the language and all, but I like his sense of humor! Not really my cup if tea either, but it's refreshing seeing a rapper not take himself so seriously.Years ago rap was full of humor, but then took a violent and "braggy" tone and never looked back.

Oh, and Jason, cool to see ya still progressing the tune, looking forward to hearing you and John's work!


----------



## JayinMI

Hey Jason, which digital music player do you have? I think I saw it was a Fiio, but the older ones are cheap, and the new ones (X5) are like $400. How do they connect? Does it use an 1/8" to optical adapter or something? Does yours support DSD abd DXD playback?


----------



## Babs

JayinMI said:


> Hey Jason, which digital music player do you have? I think I saw it was a Fiio, but the older ones are cheap, and the new ones (X5) are like $400. How do they connect? Does it use an 1/8" to optical adapter or something? Does yours support DSD abd DXD playback?



I got this. Fiio X5iii since I bought his X5ii. Playing via straight SPDIF coaxial to the Helix Pro coax input. And it jams. The X5ii and X5iii both output coaxial SPDIF from the same 1/8" line out. No extra hardware needed except the Fiio 1/8 to RCA, then RCA male/male adapter and the SPDIF RCA cable run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayinMI

Any pics of the cable? I was considering "wiring for future possibilities" when I do my car. I *think* I know what you mean, but I can't picture it in my head.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lmao @ lil dicky.....I can see that not being Jason's cup of tea, with the language and all, but I like his sense of humor! Not really my cup if tea either, but it's refreshing seeing a rapper not take himself so seriously.Years ago rap was full of humor, but then took a violent and "braggy" tone and never looked back.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Jason, cool to see ya still progressing the tune, looking forward to hearing you and John's work!




Nailed it Clay  For fun, played some for V....as soon as he starts dropping the F bombs.....ends for me  Only part that I liked was the guy in the Bulls jersey


----------



## bertholomey

The small cable came with the FiiO, and it connects to a normal coax cable that connects directly into the Helix Pro.


----------



## JayinMI

Thanks. The Fiio cable looks like stereo 1/8" to mono coax. 
I'm kinda interested in this as a future upgrade.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

I love using the FiiO - two 256 GB micro SD cards + 32 GB of internal memory - sounds fantastic with my IEMs and through the car.


----------



## Electrodynamic

Did anyone else catch the ruler flat subwoofer bandwidth?! Nice job!


----------



## Babs

Electrodynamic said:


> Did anyone else catch the ruler flat subwoofer bandwidth?! Nice job!



Sub sounded pretty great at the meet. But disappeared well with the midbass. That's a bad little shallow mount for sure. And that tune was "fun" meaning it had some bass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Small update to add to my log for the BRZ. My friend Steve is evaluating various drivers to use in his new build, and he asked me if I had a source for the Audison Thesis 1.5 Violino v1 tweeters. My one friend who had a pair on standby politely refused to sell ("best tweeter I've heard in a car"  ). I had found out through Dan that Audison had produced a v2 of these tweeters, so a plan was hatched to purchase a pair, and a swap was completed. 

Version 1 has been in my car for a very long time. I have always loved the sound of these tweeters - to my ears - they can provide the 'air', the sizzle, delicate finesse to female voice, and edge to electronic guitar. I think they look good as well. 





































Ready to ship 










The specs are a bit different between the v1 and v2 - major areas are these: 

V1: 8 Ohm, FR: 1kHz - 22kHz recommended, db spl 94db, FS 980 Hz, With Flange or Without Flange is the mounting option.

V2: 6 Ohm, FR: 800 Hz - 26kHz recommended, db spl 93db, FS 780 Hz (case)/980 (w/o case), Case or bottom disc is the mounting option. The 'grill' was also updated to provide an improved dispersion pattern. 

When looking at the dimensions - they appear to be very close on paper, but that was not necessarily the case when trying to install them in my existing pillars. With the case, the diameter was a little wider, and the overall depth was increased. 

The Version 2's come in a nice case (they should for the MSRP $)....
































































Some shots comparing the V1 and V2



















The fit wasn't quite this bad...these were pulled out a few mm's, but they were not going to stay like this for long. 










I really wanted to use them in the case.....there are some advantages to using the cases per the specs.....though I am using a 3kHz filter. The nice thing about these drivers is that they give you the option based on your installation limitations. 










I didn't take good pics of taking the case off and installing the disc. I used the mounting spring as well to give a good press fit into the pillars. 










I had to break out the dremmel (GASP!.....a dremmel in my hand is a scary thing) there was a ingenious built up 'bridge' of plastic within the pillar that Mark had created to be the 'back stop' for the V1 when they were pressed into the opening. Well, even with the disc installed instead of the case, I was coming up against this back stop before getting flush. I believe this plastic doesn't allow me to rotate the tweeter as I would wish within the pillar - I may have to look at that later. 

The passenger side seated pretty well, but the driver's side was a pill. 



















So they are a little 'rotated' versus how I would wish them to be, but I like the color and the 'grill pattern' of these versus the V1. 

Regarding the sound - I didn't get to A/B them (shipped the V1 to Steve to evaluate versus the V2), but really - if I make all kinds of statements about the V2 sounding so much better than the V1....it would likely be pyschoacoustics. The Audison literature says these are better for all of these design features......the specs are a little 'better'......I can't hear any real difference in terms of volume going from 8ohm to 6ohm......I paid a little money to switch out, so naturally I would want them to be better.......they do sound excellent for sure, but I can't say they 'blow away' the V1 or anything of that nature. 

I had asked Steve to give me feedback of his A/B session after I had received them and got a few minutes to listen to them installed - so I wouldn't have too much bias. If he feels like commenting - he can do so, but the gist is that the V1 had really nice output in the lower part of the high frequency range, and the V2's extended a bit more with a little more detail at the top portion of the high frequency range. 

Parting shot.


----------



## claydo

Noice, I wondered what the "new tweets" you mentioned were all about......lol, now I know! Looking forward to taking a listen saturday.


----------



## Babs

Nice fab work getting it done. Looking forward to hearing the new tweetie tweets and tune. Sounds like from your description a little more excitement up top.. Knowing your car, I bet that'll be really cool.. Even more air and detail.


----------



## eddieg

Uh... not sure why but I can't see the pics. 

For what I know Audison's main intention by developing the V2 Thesis (the midbasses are on the way) was to lower the cost of manufacturing them and as well the intention was to lower the price (MSRP), how did they "achieve" that goal? again for what I know, they gave up the midrange at the thesis line and went for a 2 component set so that is one driver less to buy making the entire set cheaper. 

This is probably the main reason for extending the V2 frequency range. 

You can't go wrong with these either way, by far my favorite speakers if I could afford them. 

B.T.W - check your mailbox


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> Uh... not sure why but I can't see the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> For what I know Audison's main intention by developing the V2 Thesis (the midbasses are on the way) was to lower the cost of manufacturing them and as well the intention was to lower the price (MSRP), how did they "achieve" that goal? again for what I know, they gave up the midrange at the thesis line and went for a 2 component set so that is one driver less to buy making the entire set cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the main reason for extending the V2 frequency range.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with these either way, by far my favorite speakers if I could afford them.
> 
> 
> 
> B.T.W - check your mailbox




Fail! I forgot to reply to you Eddie. That is interesting from a design perspective.....'design intent' for 2-way instead of 3-way. I recently heard a very good 2-way (Sinfoni Grandioso), and that might be an intriguing choice for me in the future. 

Also - interesting if their intent was to lower the cost to manufacture the drivers, that doesn't seem to translate to a lower MSRP to the customer. The MSRP for these were extremely high....but if the goal was to reduce the overall cost of the 'set' - and that is translated as the cost of a 2-way vs 3-way, then that makes sense. 

I haven't looked for any information on the V2 Sax......I think I'm going to choose to stay away.


----------



## eddieg

No failures! But it is nice to hear back from you  

Any recent updates? the house? the car? 

For now - some interesting local music 

M.C Carolina - what ever she touches turns out fine, really like her







And this... well... I don't know whether I should shoot them for destroying a master piece or to thank them for changing it like that!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I haven't looked for any information on the V2 Sax......I think I'm going to choose to stay away.



If it isn't broken I wouldn't fix it. Having heard the beautiful mids in there now, nothing broken here IMO. As we discussed I think we may agree about the only thing that'd help midrange coherence could be the recessed placement. Getting more mid face firing directly without the grill lip might help but to my ears on the current tune, they're stellar as is. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

eddieg said:


> No failures! But it is nice to hear back from you
> 
> Any recent updates? the house? the car?
> 
> For now - some interesting local music
> 
> M.C Carolina - what ever she touches turns out fine, really like her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this... well... I don't know whether I should shoot them for destroying a master piece or to thank them for changing it like that!


Things are good - I'll post an update on the car. No updates to the home set up since the Focal headphone update. 

That first track was really good - very cool to hear her match her voice to the trombone.......and that trombone player - he is phenomenal!

The 2nd track - it is different for sure....I prefer his voice actually  



Babs said:


> If it isn't broken I wouldn't fix it. Having heard the beautiful mids in there now, nothing broken here IMO. As we discussed I think we may agree about the only thing that'd help midrange coherence could be the recessed placement. Getting more mid face firing directly without the grill lip might help but to my ears on the current tune, they're stellar as is.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, I don't know - not sure if there is a coherence problem with the mids......I was biased against that lip by my buddy Sam.......I was hoping to some day get a baffle without the lip to see if there was any change, but that never matriculated.


----------



## bertholomey

It has been a busy week for the BRZ. 

I was taking it in for an oil change that turned into the 60k service. They needed to order the Toyota spark plugs because the Subaru shop didn't stock those, and they didn't know that is what the car needed......I had those put on today......$259 for spark plugs......I was hoping for a huge power boost  not.....

They rotated the tires on Friday, which caused the front end of the car to drift right when I came off power, and drift left when I applied power......a bit dicey on I-95 in a huge rain storm. They tried cross rotating them and no improvement. So they put them back how they started. Discussing tires.....when I got the car, I ordered wheels / tires from Tire Rack.....perfectly applied. When I needed new tires, I ordered them through Subaru, and they put them on......marking up and chipping the paint on the wheels.............they will get that fixed next week. 

A problem filling the gas tank was noticed a few months ago....start to fill, and the handle would click. This occurred at several different stations, different brands. Sometimes, fuel would gush out of the tank if I couldn't regulate the flow very well. See the video I took. 






With some research, it was shown that early 2013 cars had an issue with the rubber lining of the fuel tube collapsing....a Toyota TSB was issued, but the Subaru guys weren't privy to it. Once I showed them my 'research', they were able to pin-point the problem. Issue is.....many guys seemed to have this manifest prior to 36k mile warranty expired.....got it fixed for no cost to them. I just clicked over 60k, and they initially said it would not be covered.....but I reasoned with the service manager, and they will take care of it for me. At one point, he was talking about having to drop the fuel tank - about a 4 hour procedure.......

Lastly, I took a 2x4 through the grill a while ago, but I didn't notice the broken piece of the grill until recently. I also 'nudged' the side of the garage while pulling in one night......delayed flights.....exhausted at 2 AM when I got in......just swung a little wide. The State Farm assessor took a look at the grill and Subaru concluded that it is one piece with the entire front bumper piece.....and the SF guy even felt the radiator and informed me that it took a direct hit as well. So next week I'll have a new bumper section thanks to State Farm comprehensive Insurance......and he thanked me for my Service to my Country.....can't ask for more than that!


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Well, I don't know - not sure if there is a coherence problem with the mids......I was biased against that lip by my buddy Sam.......I was hoping to some day get a baffle without the lip to see if there was any change, but that never matriculated.



Yeah I don't think it's a hindrance at all, but if the car could at all be improved that'd be the only way I could conceivably think of one. But again, as good as it sounds, it ain't broken by any means. Thinking back at the 99RS-processed days, it's now best I ever heard it. Tight, clean, separated and tonality is spot on. No joke.. One of the top 3-5 cars I ever heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Yeah I don't think it's a hindrance at all, but if the car could at all be improved that'd be the only way I could conceivably think of one. But again, as good as it sounds, it ain't broken by any means. Thinking back at the 99RS-processed days, it's now best I ever heard it. Tight, clean, separated and tonality is spot on. No joke.. One of the top 3-5 cars I ever heard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Thank you my friend......John and I increased the output and tweaked a couple parts of the tune - I just need to find a few minutes to fine tune one or two things, and then it will be ready for a demo at SVR


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Thank you my friend......John and I increased the output and tweaked a couple parts of the tune - I just need to find a few minutes to fine tune one or two things, and then it will be ready for a demo at SVR


Ooooooh man I'm in!


----------



## bertholomey

I've also been toying with those thoughts of selling the BRZ (especially if our potential move to Virginia forces a sale) with everything left in it - if there is someone within the community that would like an already set up car. Biggest thing for me is to see this amazing install that Mark do 'go to waste' if I pull everything out to sell it.


----------



## JayinMI

Virginia, eh? Why can't you take the BRZ with you?

Jay


----------



## kmbkk

bertholomey said:


> I've also been toying with those thoughts of selling the BRZ (especially if our potential move to Virginia forces a sale) with everything left in it - if there is someone within the community that would like an already set up car. Biggest thing for me is to see this amazing install that Mark do 'go to waste' if I pull everything out to sell it.


That would be terrible. If I didn't already have a twin I'd be first in line. However, I hope you don't sell it. BTW, we're would you move in VA?


----------



## bertholomey

We are looking to move back to the New River Valley - love that spot, family is there.....if we buy land with an extremely long gravel driveway, not very compatible with the BRZ. I'll need something that I can reliably get to the airport in winter, so either replace the BRZ or supplement it with a Jeep or pickup.


----------



## kmbkk

Understand. I'd go the supplement route if possible. I wouldn't want to get rid of your BRZ.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> We are looking to move back to the New River Valley - love that spot, family is there.....if we buy land with an extremely long gravel driveway, not very compatible with the BRZ. I'll need something that I can reliably get to the airport in winter, so either replace the BRZ or supplement it with a Jeep or pickup.


Pavement FTW


----------



## Mashburn94

Sorry to hear about the "updates" it's been a while! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## bertholomey

Mashburn94 said:


> Sorry to hear about the "updates" it's been a while! Hope you're doing well!




It is all good - going to improve the car - I'm enjoying the tune - you need to come over and take a listen!


----------



## mrichard89

Any chance you could post a few pics of the install now that photo bucket has destroyed this thread? I remember seeing some pics of your dash/pillars a while back, but can't find them now! Thanks


----------



## bertholomey

I actually have been thinking of doing just that very thing - like a summary - haven't had the time. I'll try to do that now since I have a reason


----------



## Mashburn94

I dfinitley will soon! I've been slammed with weddings and things lately. Haven't even gotten around to getting the gear from the Fusion into the Mustang yet!


----------



## bertholomey

Ok - let's get some photos in this thread again. I'm going to start with the Head Unit - DSP - Amplification - Drivers. 

*Head Unit*

The trusty Pioneer P99 - it has taken a beating on DIYMA recently, but I still enjoy this transport.....it does a heck of a job turning on my system. I typically use my FiiO X5iii that is connected directly to the DSP via coax cable. But....I do like the dash piece that JPMCoachworks designed for me. 





































*DSP*

I am using the Helix Pro mkII + Director. I really like this unit - after a stint with the Mosconi 6to8, I had sworn off laptop based processors, but I'm glad I relented. This is a great piece of kit, and I really enjoy using the software. 

Mark made it extremely easy for me to service the DSP - especially when updating firmware. 














































Note - this is the FiiO X5ii that is now safely in the hands of my audio bro Babs  









*Amplification*

I have three Mosconi amplifiers that I took to a local body shop for a custom paint job. I asked him to look up the Ferrari Gray color, and he got very close. 

Configuration: 

A Class: Tweeters - 100x2
Zero3: Mid Range - 270x2
AS200.4: Mid Bass and Sub - 200x2 (mid bass) + 950x1 (sub)
































































*Drivers*

I was extremely fortunate to have an amazing friend who is exceptionally generous. I was in a pinch for drivers when my 3" mid range drivers had an issue. My friend let me know he had a spare pair of Thesis mid range drivers on hand that he would sell me. Well, that led to tweets and mid bass  I'm a lucky dude.....I have enjoyed these immensely. 

I recently upgraded the tweets to the Version 2, and I believe they are in fact an upgrade (not just because I want them to be). 

Tweets
Old shot - V1 tweets - vinyl pillar - previous angle - old mid range config





































Version 2 Thesis tweeters




























Mid Range
The thesis drivers replaced the previous drivers in the same install configuration - in a bracket firing straight up into the windscreen - with some stuffing below them, but basically leaky 'box'. 

Mark was working on some other parts of the car and started to wonder about the mid range location / angle. He put the driver down into the hole of the stock opening - as far forward and outward as possible. Some really nice acoustic benefits - and visually the thing that always gets complements to his creative work. 














































I initially thought I wanted grills for these drivers - press fit, easy to remove - the car sits at the airport a lot, so I wanted to make it look stock. I feel there is a slight difference in the response with the grills on, so I leave them off. 























































*Mid Bass* 

My original mid bass install was good - a lot easier to install a 6.5" driver in this car than in my previous e46 BMW. But the driver played into the door card, and it never really played with authority. Mark had a great idea of how to get the driver to play into the 'compartment' of the door, but project the sound into the cabin and not the door card. He also created an install that would allow for service of the driver without removing the door card. 
































































*Subwoofer*

I'm a huge fan of Nick Lemons and his Stereo Integrity brand. Loved the Mag and the BM subwoofers. I had two 12" subs in an IB baffle in this car, and this single 12" BM mkIV makes cleaner, lower, more authoritative sub sound - and that is why it is in the car and not those two 12's (lost 60 pounds when Mark pulled that IB wall / subs out). We decided to install this 12 in the foot well - a bit easier to get 'up front' bass. 





































My view










Well, that is it - the entire car in a series of photos. I may do a video at some point like Erin did - that was pretty cool. Hopefully Imgur doesn't decide that they want to charge users for posting pics.


----------



## eddieg

Nice intermediate summary Jason! 

I'm thinking of doing a vlog about my Subi - it would be too much to write everything I've done there so either a summary or a vlog.

I would really like to see and hear a vlog of your BRZ with a sound demo - If you can get your hands on a good recording gear such as a ZOOM product it would be awesome.

Another music recommendation - this time it is very special, why? because the guy who composed it seats back to back with me at work  

https://soundcloud.com/vakninja/vakninja-second-nova


Oh and she as also a good listening experience: Mala Rodriguez


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Eddie! I appreciate the complement on the summary. I'll look into that recording equipment - have to see if I know anyone that might have something like that available - would be kind of fun. 

Thanks as well for the music suggestions - I'll check them out tomorrow for sure!


----------



## Weightless

Thanks for the re-write! After getting some seat time at Ian's, I must admit your system sounds great. And I can't stress enough that the pics of those dash mounted mids do not do it justice. Beautiful work. 

I would definitely love some more seat time with more familiar music if you make it to Ian's next gtg. 



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

I really like the "unbox therapy" channel by Lou (if that is a misspell of his name I apologize for this blasphemy) 

You can check out his review of the Zoom H6 (you can go for lower version, this one is probably way way over killing it) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S46AmDcJ_w0&t=144s

And one of his funniest reviews - I've even thought about installing one in the driver seat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWCqQWn-2Kc


----------



## bertholomey

Finals 2017


----------



## Notloudenuf

Looks great! How did you do?


----------



## bertholomey

I just entered the 2018 2x event - I only competed 2 times this year, so no invite for 2017 Finals, but it was great to be in the building to give demos and get constructive criticism. I left at 2 yesterday, they didn't do the announcements until after midnight, so I don't know how I scored - Mic said I didn't get a 90 

I did get a few compliments on the BRZ and some feedback (especially from Bill on the lack of cleanliness around the trunk area).


----------



## Coppertone

Lack of “ cleanliness “ ???


----------



## bertholomey

Dirt, debris around the edge of the lid - giving me a hard time - he is fastidious about the appearance of his FJ, so he was a teeny bit appalled that mine was in shambles.


----------



## Coppertone

Lol oh please, you work like 100 horse a week so I’m sure Bill was just teasing yaa. Heck I’m retired and both of my vehicles stay less then clean.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> Finals 2017


That sher is a perty ferrari gray mosconi ye got there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, I noticed the Helix got sold at a price no one in their right mind could turn down. What's in its place now?


----------



## bertholomey

No, you noticed a Helix DSP being sold at a ridiculously low price, not a Helix Pro 2 being sold. My Pro 2 is very comfortable in my trunk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh OK, thought you were losing your mind there for a second


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Oh OK, thought you were losing your mind there for a second


Some of the other things I have in mind may certainly be construed as that, but selling a Pro 2 for $250 - PP fees would be certifiable - padded wall time......


----------



## JayinMI

I went out to tune my car a little bit, listended to "West Point," and wanted to ask you about something. Then it slipped my mind for a little while. When I came back in, you were gone! lol

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> I went out to tune my car a little bit, listended to "West Point," and wanted to ask you about something. Then it slipped my mind for a little while. When I came back in, you were gone! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Jay




That is so ironic - I was just playing with my tune and using West Point (I know you may say, 'Ya right....', but it is absolutely true). 

Let me know when it pops back in your mind


----------



## Coppertone

Great minds gents, great minds isn’t that how the saying starts.


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> That is so ironic - I was just playing with my tune and using West Point (I know you may say, 'Ya right....', but it is absolutely true).
> 
> Let me know when it pops back in your mind


When she comes out on stage, I thought you said she kind of comes across the center. Like comes in left of center and ends up in the center.

Is it a fluid movement? Right now, in my car, she comes out just left of center when she's talking, but when she starts playing, she's in the center. 
I don't really hear her sit down or anything, so I was wondering if that was how it was supposed to go, or if I should be looking (listening?) for something in particular.

Thanks!

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Great question Jay - what would have been fun would have been to listen together in the BRZ ( not reference, but fun all the same). When I get back from this trip, I'll listen with headphones and with the 2 channel speaker set up to see if I can discern that.


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> Dirt, debris around the edge of the lid - giving me a hard time - he is fastidious about the appearance of his FJ, so he was a teeny bit appalled that mine was in shambles.


Glad he didn't see mine. I planned to hit a DIY car wash before the event, but couldn't find one, and the only car wash I did find was closed. Even the vacuums were off. 

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Another quick BRZ update. I drove down to my friend John Kiser's place to get a 'from scratch' tune done. A big part of this was recent discussions with friends regarding gain structure and after hearing several cars at Finals.










I'm going to go quickly through the steps that we took and add only a few pics. 

*Update Firmware / Software of Helix Pro2 *
Updated the Controller to 1.70, and updated the DSP to 4.20b. 

*Verify max un-clipped signal out of P99*

62/62 no clipping with 1khz and 40hz
1khz = 4.90v; 100hz=4.90v; 40hz=4.63v










*Verify clipping into Helix*
Removed the screws from end plate to get to the internals of the DSP

Chose to use G+H as inputs - pushed the HU to max with all output RCAs out. Slowly moved the pots on the board for G+H until the clipping indicator came on.










*Install USB / HEC*
Took about 60 seconds to install it. Looking forward to running the phone through the system and hopefully soon, the FiiO X5iii once the Firmware is updated to allow for USB output.










*Verify clipping out of amps*

This was the difficult part - taking out the speaker wires out of the amps to check for clipping. Most of them were about where we had them, but we ended up moving some down. With everything going on, I didn’t get screen captures or photos of each of them. 










This is from each side of the AS200.4 - one side is running the mid bass and the other side is bridged to the sub - for this exercise, we needed to un-bridge the sub and run it 2 channel.



















*Tuning using a 4 mic array and Systune*










Input through Aux 1 of the P99
Set the volume for 85db

*Impulse Response*

1) Speaker polarity verification
2) Arrival Time - Getting rough T/A between the pairs of drivers

*Equilization*

We used Andy's JBL curve this time vs the 1/2 Whitledge, and I liked the results.

Some observations of the various speaker pairs of the Audison Thesis 3 way drivers in this installation

*Left Mid Bass* - playing fairly flat out to 4k. 
Big dip between 100-160 - location - suck out - pushed up EQ to that section
55hz electronic filter to get an 80hz acoustic result. Pretty cool!

*Right Mid Bass* - playing flat to 4k - pretty close L/R
Doesn’t have the suck out at 100hz

*Right Mid Range* - pretty flat out to 8K - before eq
Huge ugly peaky thing in the middle of the range 150-1000 - one filter at 500 - wide Q got it to lay on the line 










*Left/Right Mid Range *- very close to each other before eq

*Left Mid range and Left mid bass *- should start the low pass on the mid range around 4k to stay in sweet spot
About 400hz on the MB to MR 

*Mid Bass *- low pass - 400hz target, electrical filter = 400hz - EQ speaker flat first - then the target and filter are much closer together. Crossed Over and Equalized in about 15 minutes

Went back to EQ - for mid bass - not going to go crazy with the null at 120hz

*Mid Range* - low pass - shooting for 4k target - 3914 electrical to get that done. Mid Range - high pass - shooting for 400 target - 400hz to get it. Left up to 3967hz.Touched up EQ a little bit more to shape to curve

*Tweeters* - 4k target - 4188 electrical on right tweeter 
-6.25db on levels to get to curve - 6.5db on other tweeter

*Sub* - turned Director sub volume to 0db
Did some EQ work on it. Crossover - target 80hz - electrical filter 80hz

*Phase*

Left MB - playing then un-mute Left MR - get bridge, flip polarity go low
Then write down the T/A - futz with it up and down to see if it is better/worse
mid range / Tweeter - repeat the process

Sub - mid bass
Just reversing polarity on mid bass caused a huge cancellation - in phase
Same slope - timing is correct, if on is earlier than the other - steeper…..the one that is more vertical - needs more delay

We ended up with something that looks like this










Now - for the ear test - we both were left with the sense that our skirts were not blown up with this tune. It did a lot of good things, but it just didn't have that 'soul' that I was looking for. I mentioned earlier that one of the reasons for this full re-tune was in response to hearing good cars at Finals. Many of those good cars were running the Audible Physics NZ3AlBe drivers as wide band - and the vocals were very focused....I never felt like I could get the mid range / tweeter with a crossover at 2800hz to focus like that. I have been toying with the idea of putting the NZs in the car, but I can't get away from these awesome tweeters (IMO) that I have. So, driving home from Finals, I was talking with Babs....and kicked around the idea of pushing the limits on the Thesis mid range. Mine are tucked deep in the dash, so the install doesn't make this ideal, and I was strongly advised against doing this. 

With this first tune, we modestly increased the low pass on the mid range and high pass on the tweeter. After discussing with John - I didn't want to drive 4.5 hours back home at 2100 Monday night, so I decided to stay another night, and he decided he wanted to start from scratch on the tune 

We went for an excellent meal, and after a couple exquisite glasses of wine, we were fortified to continue the quest for exceptional sound. 

We set up the mic array (one of the 5 mics that John uses went down, so we shifted to using 4 mics earlier in the day). We evaluated what we liked in the previous tune (from Finals) - mostly regarding T/A - and he pushed the crossovers a bit more. I believe there were a couple times he may have 'dozed' while staring at the screen.....I was sitting on a stool and nearly fell off at one point.....John declared that was it....Let's get in and adjust T/A for centering.....after a couple very small adjustments, we switched seats. 

WOW! with the first track, a huge grin spread over my face, and I was now WIDE awake! I don't want to make unfair comparisons, but I felt that I had a lot of the focus that many of those cars had at Finals that were using wide band drivers......and the vocals were something I had never heard in my car......again, my car is not near Matt Hall's Merc........but I felt the same way about the quality of the vocal while evaluating mine as I felt when demoing Matt's car at Finals. 

After about 4 tracks....I declared the tune 'Done!' It was about 0030 at that point.....1.5 hours past the 2300 rule (no car audio activities other than demoing (and certainly no wiring) after 2300). I got up at 0500 that morning and dove the 4.5 hours back home......Sasha, Henry Saiz, Dave Matthews Band, Ben Howard, Aaron Lewis.......Wow.....I could have stayed and listened all day, but a ton of work was staring at me. 

I ordered some cables that should be here by this weekend. A replacement coax to take the place of the pieced together thing I have coming out of the FiiO and into the Helix. A replacement Stinger 8000 RCA to replace one that failed. And a USB cable + Apple camera adapter to allow for the phone to be connected to the Helix (mostly for demos) and eventually the FiiO X5iii. 

I'll be heading down to Al's Birthday Bash in Bama the 11th of November, so hopefully I can get some feedback on this tune. Again, I want to thank my friend John for putting up with me for a day and a half, and for being taken away from a very busy work day.


----------



## Babs

Wow! You guys went from dawn to dusk, from can to can't, from none to done.. Good stuff!! I cannot wait to hear this thing, because I still have trouble imagining it better than last I heard it.

If the guru is willing, upon successful acceptance of new position and I can get the car back together and spiffed up, I'm going to beg and plead for John to do that to my Civic.


----------



## ErinH

Good stuff, J.


----------



## naiku

Babs said:


> I cannot wait to hear this thing, because I still have trouble imagining it better than last I heard it.


Exactly my thinking as I was reading through that post.


----------



## Mic10is

will likely just sound "MEH" to me


----------



## D34dl1fter

Mic10is said:


> will likely just sound "MEH" to me


Jason looking forward to hearing the new tune brother, as already mentioned hard to believe it becoming more focused!

Mic that comment is perfect I can picture you saying it just like that lol!


----------



## BigAl205

I can't wait to hear it



...although the same can't be said about getting in and out of the BRZ. You didn't happen to also raise it up into a pre-runner configuration did you?


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> will likely just sound "MEH" to me




I believe, "Scrap it and start over" was the last feedback I got from you, so meh would be an improvement


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I can't wait to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...although the same can't be said about getting in and out of the BRZ. You didn't happen to also raise it up into a pre-runner configuration did you?




It is so much easier to get in and out of now.....guaranteed. You won't have any trouble at all.


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Mic10is said:
> 
> 
> 
> will likely just sound "MEH" to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe, "Scrap it and start over" was the last feedback I got from you, so meh would be an improvement
Click to expand...

That's pretty good feedback then bc I usually say to set it on fire and roll it down a hill.
But you should come out to the Ruckus and chill show Sunday in Fayetteville and let me see how meh it sounds now

That's actually pretty good then. I usually just advise people to set the car on fire and roll it down a hill


----------



## Truthunter

bertholomey said:


> *Right Mid Range* - pretty flat out to 8K - before eq
> Huge ugly peaky thing in the middle of the range 150-1000 - one filter at 500 - wide Q got it to lay on the line


Seems to be common in cars with mids on the dash... My car needed the same wide Q cut at 500hz. I assume its boosting from in-phase reflections off the windshield or maybe some horn effect from dash/windshield.

Your car sounded incredible at Ian's this past Spring; the most inspiring out of all the cars I've heard so far. Can't wait to hear it again next Spring


----------



## Kevin K

Looking forward to hearing this again. It's been too long.


----------



## Velozity

Nice update Jason. Re-tuning from scratch is something I find myself to doing a couple times a year also. It re-engerizes me, lol. 

I'm trying like heck to find time to drive back to NC. I haven't heard your Subie in over 3 years


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Velozity said:


> Nice update Jason. Re-tuning from scratch is something I find myself to doing a couple times a year also. It re-engerizes me, lol.
> 
> I'm trying like heck to find time to drive back to NC. I haven't heard your Subie in over 3 years


I heard the Jay's Subie a couple months ago and amazing would be an understatement!


----------



## ErinH

I'm gonna drop this here...

Jason came to Al's meet today in Alabama and I had a chance to lay ears on it. 

*Jason's system was on point*. _So_ layered. Best tonality I've heard in the midrange in a _long_ time (of any system I've heard). During the demo I commented that I thought the top end was brighter (not in a bad way) than when I heard it before so Jason switched to let me hear the last tune and showed me what I was hearing was correct. Definitely a nice improvement, IMHO as that top end added a detail that seemed to be missing before. I mean.... wow. I shook Jason's hand in the middle of my demo. It was just _that damn good_.

The lower-to-mid midrange sounds awesome. Listening to The Cars' "Magic" was just sublime. When the lead singer was singing "got a hold on you", I told Jason - and this is hard to describe without sounding batty - that I could hear the fullness of the word "you" in a way that stood out to me as I'd never heard it before, so defined and clear, as I had up until that moment. The overall tonal balance of the system was very nice as well. Nothing stood out. The bass was very well blended with the midrange and the midrange to the tweeter. I've heard a lot of great systems that are very well blended but this listening session was really something unique. I didn't tell you this, Jason, but that particular song has a very deep connection for me for a particular reason and the whole nostalgia and listening experience in that moment made me a touch emotional... I had to hold my praise a second or two before I made it obvious that I was getting a bit watery-eyed. Truly. I can say this now from my keyboard because I won't see the judgement in your face as I would have if I had told you in person. LOL.


But seriously, man, the setup just sounded so awesome. Probably in my Top 5 of all time... hell, probably Top 3 at this point. And you KNOW I've heard some amazing vehicles. 

Kudos, my friend.


----------



## dcfis

Awesome praise


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Last spring I drove to Jason's GTG from Massachusetts to North Carolina. 

His vehicle was the first one I listened to. Back then, after sitting in his car, I realized how much work I had left to do on my system.

His system sounded great back then, and I bet he has been working on the tune ever since, so I cannot imagine what it sounds like now.

Nice review, Erin H. I enjoy reading write ups as you painted a picture for me and it makes me want to sit in Jason's BRZ again.


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you Erin! It is always fun listening with you. Connection with the music we love and cherish is the goal, so I'm glad the BRZ could do that yesterday. 

I wouldn't have minded you showing a little emotion.....hugs during a demo....it's all good.....nothin' wrong with that!


----------



## mumbles

Jason, it was great to see you again yesterday! I'm glad you made it back safely and I look forward to your Spring meet!


----------



## dcfis

Did I miss the pics of how the front sub was fit in the front?


----------



## Niebur3

Page 69 of this thread.


----------



## Babs

Jason just drove off to head home.. He stopped by here as a 1/2 way point and I got to hear the new tune today. But actually guys, I didn’t hear a tune, I didn’t hear awesome amps and speakers.. I heard very simply a beautiful stage and simply “music”. This tune gets out of the way, the system disappears and it’s simply great music. I listened for a very very long time and I could not find anything.. Even sub bass imaging, yes I used that term, was incredible and accurate to the track position for the instruments. I actually found this tune not bright, but accurate and balanced and actually a bit reserved on the top end compared when switching to previous tunes on the Director. 

Bar none the single best I’ve ever heard “that” car. I’d say if I could pick any car in the world that I’d just want to “listen to music” through, that BRZ as it rolls right now would easily be it. It’s my current fav in the world at the moment. Even including some rather prestigious championship cars. 

The speakers presented a stage and tonality and detail better than I can recall hearing in any car, save maybe Bess’s Acura... Maybe. The system just disappears, and I quit listening to the system and simply heard great presentation and music. 

We compared to the other recent tunes, one I called a new personal best, and almost immediately bam! “I hear and localize speakers”.. Then we’d switch back to this new tune and it’s “I hear beautiful music” that’s warm but accurately detailed, airy but not harsh unless the track is intentionally harsh. We demo’d tracks that are extremely difficult to demo loud on even great systems that were not only good but pleasing in tonality, focus, separation and spot on image. 

Easily a new personal best tune that should be saved and enshrined. 

Yes, it’s that good IMHO. 

Almost as good as getting to hang out with a great friend as well. 

And Jason, I thank you, my family thanks you, for your service to our greatest of nations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205

Yup, I got to hear it yesterday, and it's outstanding.


----------



## dcfis

drive that BRZ long enough so I can afford it and sell it to me!


----------



## bertholomey

I appreciate everyone's feedback on the sound of the BRZ. I'm grateful to John for taking an entire work day to deal with me and to work on the tune. I have never been as happy with any tune as I am with this one. I really appreciate his willingness to help me, and I'm truly pleased (satisfied ) with the sound......makes me pause in all of that recent talk of replacing the amps and even the car


----------



## Babs

It’s made me reevaluate a great many things with my Civic.. Crossover points being the least invasive of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is

Mission complete. No better time to start over ?


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> ....makes me pause in all of that recent talk of replacing the amps and *even the car*...


I recant my previous post


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> Mission complete. No better time to start over ?



It’s unlike any previous tune in that car. As good as the last tune was, this setup is a watershed event with some broad stroke changes that simply work. The stage is now more coherent and has real layering, depth from front stage to back stage, width beyond the car boundaries, realism and tonality that is spot on awesome. Having seen the tune file it’s dramatically different from previous work and instantly recognizable from previous tunes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## subterFUSE

Tuning against a time crunch + alcohol + being tired seems to be a common theme from my better results. :laugh:


It's good Jason was happy, because I was just aiming for it to be good enough to get to bed. 


Joking aside, sometimes it just works better to start over from scratch and rebuild. I can't really remember what we did differently the 2nd time around, but it definitely was better.


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> Tuning against a time crunch + alcohol + being tired seems to be a common theme from my better results. :laugh:
> 
> 
> It's good Jason was happy, because I was just aiming for it to be good enough to get to bed.
> 
> 
> Joking aside, sometimes it just works better to start over from scratch and rebuild. I can't really remember what we did differently the 2nd time around, but it definitely was better.


Significant crossover changes and the new curve might be the most dramatic.. But it's made a believer out of me, that mids (in a 3-way) are definitely crucial.. Now Jason's are pulling duty in an incredible bandwidth. You no longer hear the tweeters as much. While exceptionally good tweeters, the range they were playing before I think made them really hard to make disappear. Pushing that point upward brought more realism into the mids, even if the mids are in a dash spot that "theoretically" one might think would be difficult for such higher frequency duty. But it outright works. In fact, I think there's more realism especially in that high-midrange region now because of same-driver point-source effect working with the entire mid-range. So with the tweeters just topping that off with that extra sparkle up top is perfect.


----------



## naiku

I need it to be spring already, loved how the BRZ sounded this past spring, hard to imagine it being that much better, but I trust the judgment of you guys who have posted comments on it. 

Looking forward to hearing it myself and at the same time realizing just how much I still have to do!!


----------



## Niebur3

Man I wish I lived closer so I could listen to some of these great sounding vehicles.


----------



## #1BigMike

Oh boy.. I really must hear the BRZ now Jason... Congrats, keep the car as is lol its special..


----------



## Mic10is

Totally been there before. Try bunch if things, something finally works but then you have no idea to get there again...

I'm thinking your secret may require alcohol. ?






subterFUSE said:


> Tuning against a time crunch + alcohol + being tired seems to be a common theme from my better results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good Jason was happy, because I was just aiming for it to be good enough to get to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, sometimes it just works better to start over from scratch and rebuild. I can't really remember what we did differently the 2nd time around, but it definitely was better.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

I can't wait to hear her soon.


----------



## Babs

Mic10is said:


> Totally been there before. Try bunch if things, something finally works but then you have no idea to get there again...
> 
> I'm thinking your secret may require alcohol. ?


From the story I got, it was more sleep deprivation I think, and a full belly with what I'm told was a stellar steak. That's the ticket.. Pain of sleep deprivation is a great motivator.  Used to do my best work in college at 3am physically exhausted.


----------



## claydo

Wow, two demos within a week in the brz.....what a treat! Took another, more in depth listen this evening (tried not to hog too much time down at als place, lol, lots of eagar ears present....) and came away impressed yet again at the consistency of the sound of this car. The brz has been one of my all time favorites for a very long time now, always providing a broad grin as I soak in the goodness, it never fails to impress....with each new tune creeping closer and closer to perfection! The latest tune is presenting some serious focus across the dash, some newfound punch from the midbass, and a simple "crankability" that thinking back a few years wasn't in the brz's nature. Love it Jason, and I know you are too! Was great hanging out again this evening, and treating us to supper is just too damn kind! I'm still a little surprised about the flavor of the sushi, I've never had any quite so tasty...the sushi I've sampled was obviously bottom of the barrel, and I had come to believe I didn't like it....wrong! Looking forward to our next meet up my friend.....


----------



## matdotcom2000

Great job Jason hopefully you can bring the car down to college station next year and we can have a good ole time... I am glad Kiser was able to dial it in for you.... He is Yoda with a 5 array Mic... 

Btw before leaving finals I confirmed with you that you had the right stuff in that car all you need was the right tune.... One of my top 3 cars EVER had that 3 way setup in it... And honestly the mid is the anchor of that system... Once you got those dialed in the rest is easy... The amount of detail, separation, and layering that you can get from those mids is unreal... They are like little 12m...


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Wow, two demos within a week in the brz.....what a treat! Took another, more in depth listen this evening (tried not to hog too much time down at als place, lol, lots of eagar ears present....) and came away impressed yet again at the consistency of the sound of this car. The brz has been one of my all time favorites for a very long time now, always providing a broad grin as I soak in the goodness, it never fails to impress....with each new tune creeping closer and closer to perfection! The latest tune is presenting some serious focus across the dash, some newfound punch from the midbass, and a simple "crankability" that thinking back a few years wasn't in the brz's nature. Love it Jason, and I know you are too! Was great hanging out again this evening, and treating us to supper is just too damn kind! I'm still a little surprised about the flavor of the sushi, I've never had any quite so tasty...the sushi I've sampled was obviously bottom of the barrel, and I had come to believe I didn't like it....wrong! Looking forward to our next meet up my friend.....


Thank you my friend! It was a pleasure to hang out with you again and to get another listen to your amazing Cobalt! It was a really fun time getting dinner with you and Jason, but I would implore you to seek out some good sushi  I wish I could take you to Kanpai in Mt. Pleasant - the absolute best sushi I have ever had! 




matdotcom2000 said:


> Great job Jason hopefully you can bring the car down to college station next year and we can have a good ole time... I am glad Kiser was able to dial it in for you.... He is Yoda with a 5 array Mic...
> 
> Btw before leaving finals I confirmed with you that you had the right stuff in that car all you need was the right tune.... One of my top 3 cars EVER had that 3 way setup in it... And honestly the mid is the anchor of that system... Once you got those dialed in the rest is easy... The amount of detail, separation, and layering that you can get from those mids is unreal... They are like little 12m...


Wow! That would be a very long trip to CS, but it would certainly be rewarding! I'll have to look into that  I did like your analysis Matt on 'the other thread' - that is what others had concluded with the Thesis mid - that it plays more like a 4 than a 3 in some ways......but I wasn't bold enough to post it on 'that' thread  I'm likely not going to look back at that thread - he is determined to have the final word that the 10f smacks the Thesis around like discarded piece of trash - that's fine....I was sitting in my car listening....hit the 'unread' button in Tapatalk and saw that thread pop up - thought I would chime in - in defense of this little driver - oh well....

Anyway - I wish you could hear the 3" mid with this current tune - it really has a special sound to it - I think Chad in particular would appreciate it


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Wow, two demos within a week in the brz.....what a treat! Took another, more in depth listen this evening (tried not to hog too much time down at als place, lol, lots of eagar ears present....) and came away impressed yet again at the consistency of the sound of this car. The brz has been one of my all time favorites for a very long time now, always providing a broad grin as I soak in the goodness, it never fails to impress....with each new tune creeping closer and closer to perfection! The latest tune is presenting some serious focus across the dash, some newfound punch from the midbass, and a simple "crankability" that thinking back a few years wasn't in the brz's nature. Love it Jason, and I know you are too! Was great hanging out again this evening, and treating us to supper is just too damn kind! I'm still a little surprised about the flavor of the sushi, I've never had any quite so tasty...the sushi I've sampled was obviously bottom of the barrel, and I had come to believe I didn't like it....wrong! Looking forward to our next meet up my friend.....


I know right! Man the BRZ is kickin' now.. Did you notice going from tune to tune how dramatic a departure the latest tune is? In tonality, in stage presence, in all aspects. Amazing how the entire tune can change by a different EQ targeting and a bold change in a crossover between a couple pairs of drivers. It's got me all sad now because I can't raise the bar on frequency duty in my pillars.. It's enough to make me say "yeah they're pretty, but time to burn 'em and start over".


----------



## 1FinalInstall

This car sounds so good, it's not fair. Period.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Now that that's out of the way, here's a couple pics of Jay's home Stereo Integrity sub enclosure that I've been working on. I'm only building the decorative cabinet that's going over a very well built existing enclosure he had. Hopefully Jay can chime in and give credit to the builder that did an amazing job on the original box. I wet out the parts tonight with EASY Fab Layup Poly Resin. Their resin has over 50% less wax then something like the Bondo version. This allows the resin to absorb into the porous surface of the mdf much better. Once sealed, EASY spreads and poly primers, like Slick Sand, will adhere to the surface perfectly without lifting. I learned this the hard way, the first time, while building dads truck. If it's getting covered with vinyl or carpet, it's not as important. If paint or real carbon fiber is being used, it's mandatory, if you want it perfect. 

I'm doing this because Jay's done so much for our community, I just wanted to give something back. For those of you that haven't been able to attend one of his events, you don't know what your missing! Thanks for everything J! I feel very lucky to be able to call you my friend.


----------



## probillygun

Very nice work sir!


----------



## casey

caught up on the past 18 months. Im a bit fuzzy on how this car could sound any better and I reallllly want to hear it! Im getting the itch again to do some fun stuff and just got a new daily worth putting some effort into!

On a side note, interesting that Mark resurfaced. Not looking to get my ass kissed by any means but it would be nice to talk to him and get an explanation on what the deal was for that period that he was MIA. I consider him a genuine dude and a friend and I dont like to cut ties


----------



## Babs

Looking forward to Spring to hear it again.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

1FinalInstall said:


> Now that that's out of the way, here's a couple pics of Jay's home Stereo Integrity sub enclosure that I've been working on. I'm only building the decorative cabinet that's going over a very well built existing enclosure he had. Hopefully Jay can chime in and give credit to the builder that did an amazing job on the original box. I wet out the parts tonight with EASY Fab Layup Poly Resin. Their resin has over 50% less wax then something like the Bondo version. This allows the resin to absorb into the porous surface of the mdf much better. Once sealed, EASY spreads and poly primers, like Slick Sand, will adhere to the surface perfectly without lifting. I learned this the hard way, the first time, while building dads truck. If it's getting covered with vinyl or carpet, it's not as important. If paint or real carbon fiber is being used, it's mandatory, if you want it perfect.
> 
> I'm doing this because Jay's done so much for our community, I just wanted to give something back. For those of you that haven't been able to attend one of his events, you don't know what your missing! Thanks for everything J! I feel very lucky to be able to call you my friend.


You obviously do incredible fabrication work Jason, and I appreciate, admire, and am astonished by your work, and fabrication skills. 

It always makes me cringe when I see designs of an incredibly thick anti-resonant woofer enclosure and those thin plastic speaker termination cups. 

Have you ever given consideration to using these as to keep the enclosure as thick as possible?

https://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio...12941877&sr=8-4&keywords=speaker+binding+post


----------



## 1FinalInstall

High Resolution Audio said:


> You obviously do incredible fabrication work Jason, and I appreciate, admire, and am astonished by your work, and fabrication skills.
> 
> It always makes me cringe when I see designs of an incredibly thick anti-resonant woofer enclosure and those thin plastic speaker termination cups.
> 
> Have you ever given consideration to using these as to keep the enclosure as thick as possible?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dayton-Audio...12941877&sr=8-4&keywords=speaker+binding+post


Thank you for the kind words brother. I removed the plastic cup all together, since this will have the built in amplifier. I do agree with you, those posts are a much better option, if needed. The truck actually has everything hard wired into the amp.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Here's a couple of updated pics. I've had a hell of a time getting the epoxy resin & paint to set properly. It has been pretty cold here in NC recently. Shoot, we got 5 inches of snow over the last couple days. It's a chore to keep the paint/resin warm enough while not having the dust effect the finish. All in all, I'm happy for a first attempt with the carbon fiber. Nothing is bolted together in the pics, so it might be a bit crooked. 

I also added some acoustical treatments to the enclosure. The outside has thin acoustical foam glued around the sides & back. The inside has the incredible Soundskins Pro 3 in 1 material on the sides & bottom. Throughout the rest of the interior, 1/2 & 1" small cubes of foam have been glued in place. I just think there's something to it.


----------



## bbfoto

Nice work, man! That's gonna look as good as it sounds. I'm sure that Jason is stoked.


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Nice work, man! That's gonna look as good as it sounds. I'm sure that Jason is stoked.




I am incredibly stoked!!! I haven't seen it in person yet, but the build pics look incredible! Especially since my original thought was to somehow screw the plate amp to the outside of the box and widen the opening a little to accept the sub


----------



## captainobvious

That looks fantastic Jason  Nice work sir.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

bertholomey said:


> I am incredibly stoked!!! I haven't seen it in person yet, but the build pics look incredible! Especially since my original thought was to somehow screw the plate amp to the outside of the box and widen the opening a little to accept the sub


We got her a little bit better then that J!  Again, whomever built the original enclosure did a great job, it was perfect to build off of. We were really lucky that Nicks (Stereo Integrity) sub works perfectly in the box. 



captainobvious said:


> That looks fantastic Jason  Nice work sir.


Thanks brother!


----------



## dcfis

Can someone explain the plate amp?


----------



## claydo

dcfis said:


> Can someone explain the plate amp?


This is a home audio subwoofer project, so you know, a plate amp....terminology for the on board amplification built into the subs enclosure.....


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Got her finished up. The lighting made it tough to get good shots, I'll shoot some more tomorrow in natural light.


----------



## Onyx1136

Without seeing this, if someone just told me that carbon fiber looked good contrasted against brown leather I would say they were smoking crack. But, it really does look good. Good job.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

The finish is outstanding. But what is really cool is what you did on the inside of the enclosure. Soundskins and random shapes and sizes of foam blocks. 

Some really neat techniques for breaking up waves and stopping resonances.


----------



## bertholomey

That looks simply incredible! I can't wait for this Saturday!


----------



## 1FinalInstall

Onyx1136 said:


> Without seeing this, if someone just told me that carbon fiber looked good contrasted against brown leather I would say they were smoking crack. But, it really does look good. Good job.





High Resolution Audio said:


> The finish is outstanding. But what is really cool is what you did on the inside of the enclosure. Soundskins and random shapes and sizes of foam blocks.
> 
> Some really neat techniques for breaking up waves and stopping resonances.





bertholomey said:


> That looks simply incredible! I can't wait for this Saturday!


Thanks guys, me too J!


----------



## Babs

1FinalInstall said:


> Got her finished up...


Wow that's beautiful work!!


----------



## bertholomey

Small update:

I was able to get the home sub situated in the home set up. This is relevant to my BRZ build thread because I am using the SI BM mkIV that was in my car  

Again, we mounted it inverted because the hole wasn't quite wide enough for the basket, but then Jason, Nick, and I agreed that we loved the look of the inverted basket......as it turns out....I had one of the 'finished prototypes' of the mkIV - that had chromed fittings - WINNING! 





































The sub in this enclosure with a simple Dayton 250 watt @ 4ohm plate amp sounds incredible! It is a perfect complement to the Aerial Model 6 towers. Again, I want to thank Jason Kable for the incredible enclosure that he built off of the original basic box that Mark built for my evaluation of the Illusion Audio 12" sub. I also want to thank Nick Lemons for the incredible BM line of subwoofers. 

Nick was even gracious enough to provide me a loan of the mkV prototype that he had in his car to hold me over until the production mkV's are available in 2018. 

I decided to follow Jason's advice and add some elements of his home enclosure to the car enclosure. Of course the car enclosure is much smaller, but I believe it could be helpful to incorporate a couple of his ideas. I was able to hook up the sub to the Dayton plate amp to give it a trial run. I determined that the rubber gasket wasn't giving quite a good enough seal, so I took it back out, put a better seal on it, and remounted the driver. 

Pics.....I know, I know.....directly into the MDF ring....bad juju to some, but whatever - it is working, and I'm not going to do anything different with this until I change cars. 

I added some soundskin that Jason gave me, just 4 small panels to what was already lining the box. I also incorporated the small blocks of hard foam that Jason used in the home box. 




























I wired it in series to yield an approximate 1 ohm load which the AS 200.4 should be able to accomplish without much trouble. 










I put the batting back in that was already in the box










Connected it to the plate amp - showed the leakage, removed the rubber gasket, sealed it, now it is completely solid when pushing on the cone. 










Video of the sub playing off of the plate amp

And then placed back into the car. Great looking cone, but will not be seen under the dash. I'll have to adjust the level a little in the DSP because I will likely see a 3db-6db increase with this sub, and the way it is wired (going from 2 ohm to 1 ohm). The 2 minutes I listened after installing it was very satisfying 










Video playing in the car


----------



## Babs

Nice!! Can’t wait to hear it again soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casey

looks good sir. besides the output difference, have you had enough listen time to give thoughts on the mkV vs the mkIV?


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> looks good sir. besides the output difference, have you had enough listen time to give thoughts on the mkV vs the mkIV?


I was out of town for most of the Holiday, and didn't get the sub in the car until afterward.....so I haven't had any extended listening sessions (too dang cold in the garage as well), so I can't give a thorough impression. But certainly they aren't radically different in sound - all of the goodness of the mkIV is there. The enclosure in my car may be on the smallish size for the mkV. This is unofficial, but the mkV can be placed into an enclosure from 0.5-1.0 cuft......with about a 0.65-0.75 cuft as the 'sweet spot' according to a discussion with Nick. So it still performs well at 0.5, this may be a point where I'm not getting a 100% fair comparison between the optimum sound of the mkIV vs the optimum sound of the mkV. With all that being said....the mkV prototype in my car sounds extraordinary to me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As long as you like it I don't see any need to mess with the box especially if a new ride is on the radar.


----------



## captainobvious

You can drive that BRZ on up to me when you want to part with it 

Nick's new sub looks very nice. I look forward to hearing it integrated into your excellent vehicle at the spring gtg my friend.


----------



## Babs

This is the point where I chime in raving about the car again LOL!!! Sorry guys. I know it’s a habit. 

But on that sub, might have been also the fact that the midbass authority, tune and blend with the sub was best I’d heard, or also the fact Jason’s giving the sub serious good power, but that substage left zero in my mind to be desired. Best substage to go with best stage as a whole I heard in the car. So in that little BRZ cabin, that single driver really does get it done, at or above comfort threshold level. Amazing technology in that sub design I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## casey

Yeah Im ready for another demo for sure after you told me it was at a whole new level, Scott. 

I dont plan to miss the spring meet this year


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> Yeah Im ready for another demo for sure after you told me it was at a whole new level, Scott.
> 
> I dont plan to miss the spring meet this year


Keeping it real though, on the substage, if you have a smidgen of a preference for actually hearing a sub, you won't like it.. Because you won't hear a sub, rather just bass and midbass detail and imaging. That little characteristic I've hoped to achieve for a long time. Dang it!! :laugh:


----------



## Golden Ear

I’m so sick of hearing about this car but never HEARING this car!! One of these days, Jason, one of these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Golden Ear said:


> I’m so sick of hearing about this car but never HEARING this car!! One of these days, Jason, one of these days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anytime brother!

Thanks Scott for your input - I'm looking forward to another extended demo in the BRZ and in the Honda!


----------



## audiophile25

I can't wait to get a chance to listen to this car!


----------



## bertholomey

audiophile25 said:


> I can't wait to get a chance to listen to this car!


It would have been fun if you had heard it at Finals, and then compare it to the way it sounds now.....oh wait, I have pre-sets  Hopefully you will be able to come up in the Spring, and we can exchange long demos and really get a good sense of both of our systems. Good times!


----------



## bertholomey

Sounds so good - finally getting some seat time.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Glad you are enjoying your system. It must be very rewarding.


----------



## dcfis

Hey man could you let us know what the bold x over tricks the other poster alluded to?


----------



## Notloudenuf




----------



## bertholomey

dcfis said:


> Hey man could you let us know what the bold x over tricks the other poster alluded to?


Sure - not really tricks - just chose crossover points that kind of flies in the face of the 'rules'. Without going back to review what I wrote before, I think I mentioned that I liked the focus (overall imaging and voice) of the cars at Finals that had the Audible Physics NZ3AlBe drivers installed as wide band drivers. I just didn't feel I was getting that in my car with the way my drivers are aligned and with the tune I had. As much as I liked those cars, and as much as I like those drivers (I have a pair in a box in the closet), I know I want to use my excellent tweeters. 

I asked John to re-tune with a bit wider crossover points. The electrical crossover points that I'm going to list do not necessarily represent the acoustic crossovers that are represented in the final tune. 

For example - the electric crossover applied for high pass for the left mid bass is a 24db/Oct LR at 51hz that if memory serves, followed a real time 80hz slope. So the crossover numbers don't tell the entire story, but here they are. 

L High - high pass=4076hz
R High - high pass=4132hz

L Mid - low pass=4668hz
L Mid - high pass=423hz

R Mid - low pass=5064hz
R Mid - high pass=400hz

L Low - low pass=484hz
L Low - high pass=51hz

R Low - low pass=662hz
R Low - high pass=64hz

Sub - low pass=91hz


----------



## casey

That’s over my head for sure lol


----------



## Black Rain

bertholomey said:


> Sure - not really tricks - just chose crossover points that kind of flies in the face of the 'rules'. Without going back to review what I wrote before, I think I mentioned that I liked the focus (overall imaging and voice) of the cars at Finals that had the Audible Physics NZ3AlBe drivers installed as wide band drivers. I just didn't feel I was getting that in my car with the way my drivers are aligned and with the tune I had. As much as I liked those cars, and as much as I like those drivers (I have a pair in a box in the closet), I know I want to use my excellent tweeters.
> 
> I asked John to re-tune with a bit wider crossover points. The electrical crossover points that I'm going to list do not necessarily represent the acoustic crossovers that are represented in the final tune.
> 
> For example - the electric crossover applied for high pass for the left mid bass is a 24db/Oct LR at 51hz that if memory serves, followed a real time 80hz slope. So the crossover numbers don't tell the entire story, but here they are.
> 
> L High - high pass=4076hz
> R High - high pass=4132hz
> 
> L Mid - low pass=4668hz
> L Mid - high pass=423hz
> 
> R Mid - low pass=5064hz
> R Mid - high pass=400hz
> 
> L Low - low pass=484hz
> L Low - high pass=51hz
> 
> R Low - low pass=662hz
> R Low - high pass=64hz
> 
> Sub - low pass=91hz


I have been trying to understand crossover points and their relation to the speakers and how it affects their sound.

Jason, can you explain why such a difference in cross points from L/R?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike

The vehicle and its inherent acoustics play a huge part in the XO points.


----------



## subterFUSE

Black Rain said:


> I have been trying to understand crossover points and their relation to the speakers and how it affects their sound.
> 
> Jason, can you explain why such a difference in cross points from L/R?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



There was no difference in crossover points. Only a difference in the electrical filters used to achieve the crossover points.


----------



## Black Rain

I meant, why are the points different from Left side to Right individual speaker?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE

Black Rain said:


> I meant, why are the points different from Left side to Right individual speaker?


Because the response of each speaker was different.

Filters are just tools. We can use different tools to achieve a result.


----------



## Babs

#1BigMike said:


> The vehicle and its inherent acoustics play a huge part in the XO points.





subterFUSE said:


> There was no difference in crossover points. Only a difference in the electrical filters used to achieve the crossover points.





subterFUSE said:


> Because the response of each speaker was different.
> 
> Filters are just tools. We can use different tools to achieve a result.


As Chad would say, (too bad he doesn't come around here anymore).. "Exackery!"

When you line up left vs right side drivers for example and see the acoustic differences in how they respond "in-car", you'll see their slopes will be significantly different when you put the same XO point on them, say for example 350hz.. In my midbass, to hit 350hz LR4, one might be 375ish, one might be 210.. You just don't know until you can actually see how they're measuring at the seat. But this is important not for just left vs right matching but creating a good and prudent crossover transition between tweet to mid, mid to midbass, etc.

Point being, you might set a mid at 350hz highpass and 3600hz lowpass @ 24db, however what the driver will actually produce acoustically not just might, but WILL be something different. It might not even look remotely like a Linkwitz-Riley crossover acoustically. <- Ain't car audio fun!


----------



## captainobvious

For a visual example Juan...

In this screenshot from a customer's car before tuning, I have a pair of tweeters responses. These are crossed over in the dsp at 4khz. I have taken my target curve and applied an electrical filter to it so that it only displays a true 4khz, LR 4th order crossover shape (relative to my curve). You can see the big difference in response. The actual measurement of the tweeters shows they roll off a good bit sooner than that ideal 4khz target and the left tweeter is rolling off at a slightly steeper slope too. 




So this is an example of how the "acoustic" response can vary from the targeted "electrical" response. The reason why this is important is because we want drivers to sum properly in the crossover region so we don't have underlap (dip in response) or overlap (rise in response at xover).


----------



## Black Rain

Steve, thanks for the explanation.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Likewise! Thanks Steve for providing that info and graphic. I asked John yesterday for the output from Systune, but he is zooming down the slopes at 60mph 

I wasn’t very accurate with my language as well, and you, Scott, and John correctly used the terms electronic ‘filters’ that provided a bit more clarity. 

And that is exactly what we were doing - we had an overall curve set based on the tonality target I was looking for......used EQ to drive the response curve to the proposed curve (with no crossover filters applied).....then for each driver set, chose the filter that laid the response curve neatly on the target curve. I hope I didn’t further muck that up by ‘explaining’ it. 

It does demonstrate some of the power of these various tools (Systune tuning software + Mic Array + DSP). A bit different from my attempts sitting in the ‘back seat’ with a Dayton Mic, REW (with no target curve), and the P99. 

(Mandatory disclaimer now on DIYMA - one does not need the above to achieve good sound......ears and built in DSP in the head unit can achieve that).


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> (Mandatory disclaimer now on DIYMA - one does not need the above to achieve good sound......ears and built in DSP in the head unit can achieve that).


 But this is a bazooka to kill that fly


----------



## subterFUSE

I [email protected]&$ing hate flies...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey




----------



## naiku

captainobvious said:


> For a visual example Juan...


That picture along with the explanation is really helpful, will have to give this a look next time I am in the garage working on tuning.


----------



## bertholomey

I got together with Mic on Wednesday night and had a good time. We ate dinner at a place he suggested.....but he was bummed that they stopped carrying the Lamby Joe (sloppy joe made from lamb) - been craving it for a month. It was still an excellent meal - check out Mattie B's Public House in Durham: Mattie B's Public House 

He listened to the BRZ for awhile......turned it down and asked for my impression of the tune. He mentioned that a couple of the frequency ranges were a tad hot to his ears, and it needed a touch of warmth in the lower mid range. Last night I made a preset with the 6.3k-8k, 2.5-3.2k 1/2 db cut, and added a 1/2 db to 125hz-180hz - I could only switch back and forth while driving, but I'm looking forward to evaluating it this weekend. 

I have mentioned to a couple people that on certain tracks, those frequencies buzz my ears. But....I was thinking that it could be a trade off....staying right on the edge of resolution but not going over to stridency. I think with those minimal changes, that balance may be struck. 

So it was cool that we agreed on that, and hopefully with his help I have improved the sound a tiny bit. Thanks Mic for being willing to hang out on a 'school night' and give very helpful feedback on the car.


----------



## Mlarson67

subterFUSE said:


> I [email protected]&$ing hate flies...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u could stand the cold head up north to Iowa,or Minnesota you won't see a fly for six months


----------



## Mic10is

Was a good time. I hope your account you had to deal with was not as stressful as you were anticipating.

Brz sounded good. I think it's definitely within the 90+ percentile of what can be left to squeeze out of the current system. Couple tweaks here and there and I think you'll easily have maxed out the potential for the vehicle and the current system
I've always enjoyed listening to it, so thanks again for letting me know when you're in town.

Hopefully see you next week again.





bertholomey said:


> I got together with Mic on Wednesday night and had a good time. We ate dinner at a place he suggested.....but he was bummed that they stopped carrying the Lamby Joe (sloppy joe made from lamb) - been craving it for a month. It was still an excellent meal - check out Mattie B's Public House in Durham: Mattie B's Public House
> 
> He listened to the BRZ for awhile......turned it down and asked for my impression of the tune. He mentioned that a couple of the frequency ranges were a tad hot to his ears, and it needed a touch of warmth in the lower mid range. Last night I made a preset with the 6.3k-8k, 2.5-3.2k 1/2 db cut, and added a 1/2 db to 125hz-180hz - I could only switch back and forth while driving, but I'm looking forward to evaluating it this weekend.
> 
> I have mentioned to a couple people that on certain tracks, those frequencies buzz my ears. But....I was thinking that it could be a trade off....staying right on the edge of resolution but not going over to stridency. I think with those minimal changes, that balance may be struck.
> 
> So it was cool that we agreed on that, and hopefully with his help I have improved the sound a tiny bit. Thanks Mic for being willing to hang out on a 'school night' and give very helpful feedback on the car.


----------



## bertholomey

Some cell phone pics of the car after a decent run.


----------



## High Resolution Audio

Nice Shots, Jason. That car is looking good!


----------



## bbfoto

High Resolution Audio said:


> Nice Shots, Jason. That car is looking good!


I concur!

Some say that it sounds pretty [email protected] nice as well.  

That combination must make it a joy to drive.


----------



## bertholomey

bertholomey said:


> I tend to be very wordy, and this build log won't disappoint.
> 
> I have been 'obsessing' about this car since Ryan told me about it - probably December or January of this year. I thought after my 2002 BMW, I would naturally buy another BMW. I was looking at the 135i and the new Z4 coupe, but both of these cars present significant challenges for mobile audio – would take significant custom installation to get the system in the way I would want it.
> 
> Once I really started looking at the BRZ – I really liked the way the car looked, and I liked the platform for my Stereo install. I know many have made the comments on the BRZ forums and on this forum that it is a joke to be called a ‘sports car’ with only 200 horse power, but for me 1) it looks like a sports car 2) feels like a sports car in the cockpit 3) handles like a sports car 4) and it has plenty of power ----a sports car in my book – the only one that has to be happy with it.
> 
> This is my first new car, so it was a bit of a big deal. A few pics from the dealer when he got it in, and some pics when I picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sales guy sent me a video of the odometer reading 8 miles.
> 
> The Day the wife and I picked up the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting at the 'signing' table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few interior shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After tinting


Wow! I remember when I was typing this first post......and looking at those pics of the car in the dealership and in the driveway. That was such a fun drive home that day! 

Today......I just gave my last demo in the car.....ever. It has been such a fun journey with the 1st build, and then the re-build, and then the various tunes. It is satisfying to say that this latest iteration of equipment, install, and tune is extremely satisfying. 

My friend Jacob stopped by the house (ducking downed power lines, huge puddles, and branches in the road) to get one more listen before I start removing equipment tomorrow. Fortunately.....the car will be going to a good friend who loves car audio. 

Jacob enjoyed the high res material I played through the system to get the ninth degree out of the imaging/staging, and then we played some fun stuff that really pushed the limits of the system. 

So, I may post some pics of the 'gutted' car to show what comes out, and what stays in


----------



## RRizz

Sad to see her Go... Any thoughts on what you'll be in next?


----------



## bertholomey

RRizz said:


> Sad to see her Go... Any thoughts on what you'll be in next?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn

It was a great time (as it always is) meeting up with you. I have had the privilege of hearing several of the tunes in this car over the years, and a few different gear choices, and I have to say you have really got this car sounding the way a car should. It plays “sound quality” music very well. The center image is as tight and concise as I have ever heard with ZERO wondering around on the dash. As good as it recreates that music style, it plays the fun music just as well if not better! Love and Death felt like it was live at a concert with the impact from the kick drum hitting hard in the chest. 
It’s been awesome getting to see this car transform into what it is. Definitely sad to see it go, especially since you have it dialed in so well. But I’m happy with the car you’re getting by letting it go, I know you’ve been looking forward to this for a while now! Definitley looking forward to what you get done with the next build.

Does this mean time to start a thread from square one....


----------



## RRizz

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sweet


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Is that the same Audi that Bo has that you were drooling all over?


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Is that the same Audi that Bo has that you were drooling all over?




Now.....I wouldn’t characterize it as drooling......

No, Bo has the Audi RS3, and this an Audi S4, but it was at the Spring Meet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Oh you talking about Ian's (audiofaux) Audi? That thing had a really nice feel to it.


----------



## Zippy

bertholomey said:


> Now.....I wouldn’t characterize it as drooling......



Jason was not drooling at all. No clean up needed after he got to drive my RS3 in the spring. It may have been a deciding factor to him going to an Audi though. 

Congrats on the new ride. Any plans on redoing the audio system that was in there? I can't imagine not reusing the Thesis set you have in it.


----------



## mumbles

Hey Jason, curious as to what prompted the vehicle choice?


----------



## bertholomey

mumbles said:


> Hey Jason, curious as to what prompted the vehicle choice?


It was the best way I could see of overcoming the sin of covetousness :laugh:

I was extremely impressed with the vehicle in April at the Spring Meet. Ian and I hit if off immediately, and I got to really looking at the car on that Sunday when we were in Garner for the comp. Ian graciously let me drive the car down the road, and that got the 'imagining' amped up even higher. 

So....we have stayed in touch since then, and I have been plotting and planning. Many moving parts - 1) would Ian sell it? 2) would my wife support it? 3) is it the right car for me? 4) should I buy a stock S4 from the same year? 5) will I be able to sell the BRZ? 

It only took 6 months for most of those questions to be answered in the affirmative (number 2 above is still a bit dicey......). 

So, I'll be starting a new 'build thread' for the S4, and I'll put a link on this thread pointing to that thread. Regarding the stereo....the S4 already has a DA-3, hook ups for the Helix DSP, Thesis midrange drivers in the dash, Illusion Audio mid bass in the doors, so I'll be adding a few things from the BRZ to what is already in the S4. You will need to wait for the new build thread for specifics.


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> It was the best way I could see of overcoming the sin of covetousness :laugh:
> 
> I was extremely impressed with the vehicle in April at the Spring Meet. Ian and I hit if off immediately, and I got to really looking at the car on that Sunday when we were in Garner for the comp. Ian graciously let me drive the car down the road, and that got the 'imagining' amped up even higher.
> 
> So....we have stayed in touch since then, and I have been plotting and planning. Many moving parts - 1) would Ian sell it? 2) would my wife support it? 3) is it the right car for me? 4) should I buy a stock S4 from the same year? 5) will I be able to sell the BRZ?
> 
> It only took 6 months for most of those questions to be answered in the affirmative (number 2 above is still a bit dicey......).
> 
> So, I'll be starting a new 'build thread' for the S4, and I'll put a link on this thread pointing to that thread. Regarding the stereo....the S4 already has a DA-3, hook ups for the Helix DSP, Thesis midrange drivers in the dash, Illusion Audio mid bass in the doors, so I'll be adding a few things from the BRZ to what is already in the S4. You will need to wait for the new build thread for specifics.


Thats awesome Jason... and good luck with #2! 

Just so I'm not confused... there are two Ian's with Audis, correct?


----------



## bertholomey

mumbles said:


> Thats awesome Jason... and good luck with #2!
> 
> 
> 
> Just so I'm not confused... there are two Ian's with Audis, correct?




Yes there are  I have to use ‘Virginia Ian’ and ‘New Hampshire Ian’ when referring them to Vicki. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> Yes there are  I have to use ‘Virginia Ian’ and ‘New Hampshire Ian’ when referring them to Vicki.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understood, I have to use North Carolina Jason and Nashville Jason for mine


----------



## minibox

End of an era. I was fortunate enough to of had many great listening sessions in the BRZ. I'll miss her but I'm looking forward to the new horse in the Bertholomey stable. Can't wait to see and hear it in person.


----------



## Mashburn

minibox said:


> End of an era. I was fortunate enough to of had many great listening sessions in the BRZ. I'll miss her but I'm looking forward to the new horse in the Bertholomey stable. Can't wait to see and hear it in person.


Same here. Ready to see what comes of the Audi!


----------



## quickaudi07

bertholomey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay away from Audi, i just hope its not a 2.0T or you will have nothing but problems. I had B7 beautiful looking cars. but what a pain i had! 

Never again!


----------



## RRizz

quickaudi07 said:


> Stay away from Audi, i just hope its not a 2.0T or you will have nothing but problems. I had B7 beautiful looking cars. but what a pain i had!
> 
> Never again!


 I dont know about all that.. My "04 S4 is still kicking, and runs like a beast.


----------



## chasingSQ

quickaudi07 said:


> Stay away from Audi, i just hope its not a 2.0T or you will have nothing but problems. I had B7 beautiful looking cars. but what a pain i had!
> 
> Never again!



haha b7 , not even the same game never mind ballpark. 

this is b8.5 3.0 liter supercharged engine , nothing like the bs 2.0 esp in the b7

this was named as one of the top 10 engines ever made in automotive history 

no worries to the new owner .. 

however that 2.0 in your cc is pretty much the same as the b7 so look out .


----------



## chasingSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Is that the same Audi that Bo has that you were drooling all over?


chris is the car in that pic , purple ? i think not lol


----------



## quickaudi07

Sorry I didn't know you going with V6 supercharged.. good engines. These 2.0 t are nightmares!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ

quickaudi07 said:


> Sorry I didn't know you going with V6 supercharged.. good engines. These 2.0 t are nightmares!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


yes the gen1 2.0 fsi were piles of junk for sure , i know i was an audi tech for years ..


----------



## quickaudi07

Now I have VW CC they changed the location of high flow pump, but there are major problems with timing chain and carbon build up.. my last VW/Audi car.. next will be Acura.


audirsfaux said:


> yes the gen1 2.0 fsi were piles of junk for sure , i know i was an audi tech for years ..


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

My 2.0T is still kicking along at closing in on 200k miles, keep up on maintenance and it will be fine.

Still, I'd happily swap it for a 3.0T! 

Looking forward to the new build log Jason, and Ian, what are you going with next?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

audirsfaux said:


> chris is the car in that pic , purple ? i think not lol


I was referring to "same model". Not familiar with foreign cars for the most part so forgive my ignorance. This is the first I've heard of Jason buying your car so had no idea all this was going on until this morning. Your car will be in good hands. Wonder how the negotiations with Vicki are going?:surprised:


----------



## fullergoku

Sorry I didn't get to hear the BRZ one last time Jason!!!


----------



## naiku

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Wonder how the negotiations with Vicki are going?


How's the saying go.... Better to ask for forgiveness than permission!

He must be taking Vicki out to a nice dinner, or having a blast driving around in the S4. Jason, I will be curious to hear your thoughts on it compared to driving the BRZ. Both sporty, but in completely different approaches I would think.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I was referring to "same model". Not familiar with foreign cars for the most part so forgive my ignorance. This is the first I've heard of Jason buying your car so had no idea all this was going on until this morning. Your car will be in good hands. Wonder how the negotiations with Vicki are going?:surprised:




6 months of negotiations....we celebrated 20 years of marriage this week....so over that amount of time we have grown extremely close, and we are able to discuss well, but it ain’t been easy as you predicted. She didn’t give up easily 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

fullergoku said:


> Sorry I didn't get to hear the BRZ one last time Jason!!!




It sounds much better now vs when you heard it last  You will need to join us at the Spring Meet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> How's the saying go.... Better to ask for forgiveness than permission!
> 
> He must be taking Vicki out to a nice dinner, or having a blast driving around in the S4. Jason, I will be curious to hear your thoughts on it compared to driving the BRZ. Both sporty, but in completely different approaches I would think.




Well, I only got a 5 minute polite drive in it this past April, but I’ll have a 7 hour drive in it this coming Tuesday / Wednesday. That is when Ian and I are meeting up to swap keys and tags  

On one hand, the S4 has more than twice the HP and Torque, but some like to point out that it does weigh nearly 1000 pounds more - not sure about those numbers. So yes, it will be interesting to feel the difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

Nice, happy for you, I know you had been thinking about it for a good amount of time. Glad everything worked out.

And, more importantly... Congratulations on 20 years of marriage to you both!


----------



## bbfoto

Jason, like others, I'm sorry to see the BRZ go as well. You did an amazing job with it...one of the finest and most tasteful installs that I've seen. Really wish I would have gotten a chance to hear it! ...But as the saying goes, "if you snooze, you lose!" I'm sure that you enjoyed your time with it immensely. 

Of course, you will love that Audi! And I'm sure that Ian has pretty much dialed-in the performance side of it.  I hope part of the sale contract included lifetime tech support and service from Ian since he knows the car so well. Not that there will be a problem, but if there ever were, or if you'd like to change/upgrade something, he'll know what's up. 

Really looking forward to what you do with it on the audio side! And I'm sure that Vicki will come around (if that's even a real issue) and like it even more than the BRZ. I've never known a woman that didn't like to drive or ride in a nice Audi like this one, but she might need to keep more of an eye on you now with the other ladies.   Enjoy.

Dieses Auto ist die Scheiße!


----------



## bertholomey

bbfoto said:


> Jason, like others, I'm sorry to see the BRZ go as well. You did an amazing job with it...one of the finest and most tasteful installs that I've seen. Really wish I would have gotten a chance to hear it! ...But as the saying goes, "if you snooze, you lose!" I'm sure that you enjoyed your time with it immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you will love that Audi! And I'm sure that Ian has pretty much dialed-in the performance side of it.  I hope part of the sale contract included lifetime tech support and service from Ian since he knows the car so well. Not that there will be a problem, but if there ever were, or if you'd like to change/upgrade something, he'll know what's up.
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to what you do with it on the audio side! And I'm sure that Vicki will come around (if that's even a real issue) and like it even more than the BRZ. I've never known a woman that didn't like to drive or ride in a nice Audi like this one, but she might need to keep more of an eye on you now with the other ladies.   Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieses Auto ist die Scheiße!




I know Billy - it would have been such fun for you to get a first rate demo in the BRZ! I think this current tune would have been directly in your wheelhouse!

Vicki drove the BRZ only a half dozen times (out of necessity), and ride in it 3-4 times in all of the time I’ve owned it (downside to an up front sub that negates leg room). So, I think there is little doubt she will enjoy driving / riding in the Audi 

And......I’ve already reached out to ‘The Doctor’ in regards to the upcoming install 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

This is good news. I'm looking forward to whatever you come up with.


----------



## mumbles

bertholomey said:


> Well, I only got a 5 minute polite drive in it this past April, but I’ll have a 7 hour drive in it this coming Tuesday / Wednesday. That is when Ian and I are meeting up to swap keys and tags
> 
> On one hand, the S4 has more than twice the HP and Torque, but some like to point out that it does weigh nearly 1000 pounds more - not sure about those numbers. So yes, it will be interesting to feel the difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How things change... I remember when you were eyeballing my Mustang and Daniels Challenger


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, am I getting this right? You and Ian are basically trading cars with the difference paid for the more expensive one? You mentioned "swapping keys". Would be strange to see both of those cars at your meet with different owners. And congrats on 20 years of marriage! I'm going to try to make it to your Spring meet if you have it next year but that drive really takes it out of me. Hopefully the weather will be better. This new to me Ram really does ride and drive surprisingly nice though for what it is and I think you'll enjoy the Scanspeak and Frog frontstage.


----------



## DavidRam

bbfoto said:


> Dieses Auto ist die Scheiße!


Lol! Love it! ^^^ Perfectly written in German, but an expression only an American would understand... 

OP - I beg you for more pics of the Audi...


----------



## chasingSQ

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So, am I getting this right? You and Ian are basically trading cars with the difference paid for the more expensive one? You mentioned "swapping keys". Would be strange to see both of those cars at your meet with different owners. And congrats on 20 years of marriage! I'm going to try to make it to your Spring meet if you have it next year but that drive really takes it out of me. Hopefully the weather will be better. This new to me Ram really does ride and drive surprisingly nice though for what it is and I think you'll enjoy the Scanspeak and Frog frontstage.



yep pretty much how its going to be ,, i for one am super excited to see what we come up with for install options with each others cars , what will change and the evolution of our systems ,,, i cant wait for the spring meet to see what happens ,


----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> It was the best way I could see of overcoming the sin of covetousness :laugh:
> 
> I was extremely impressed with the vehicle in April at the Spring Meet. Ian and I hit if off immediately, and I got to really looking at the car on that Sunday when we were in Garner for the comp. Ian graciously let me drive the car down the road, and that got the 'imagining' amped up even higher.
> 
> So....we have stayed in touch since then, and I have been plotting and planning. Many moving parts - 1) would Ian sell it? 2) would my wife support it? 3) is it the right car for me? 4) should I buy a stock S4 from the same year? 5) will I be able to sell the BRZ?
> 
> It only took 6 months for most of those questions to be answered in the affirmative (number 2 above is still a bit dicey......).
> 
> So, I'll be starting a new 'build thread' for the S4, and I'll put a link on this thread pointing to that thread. Regarding the stereo....the S4 already has a DA-3, hook ups for the Helix DSP, Thesis midrange drivers in the dash, Illusion Audio mid bass in the doors, so I'll be adding a few things from the BRZ to what is already in the S4. You will need to wait for the new build thread for specifics.


6) Will Alan fit? :blush:


----------



## Razz2o4

Not sure why I am just seeing this build being that it is more than a few years old LOL. But I started looking through it thinking, Damn I need to hear this, then realize it was from 2013, thinking **** I wonder what dug this thread up. Hope to meet up with you guys on the next GTG I know Notloudenuf has tried to get me out a few times the last two years, but only getting 2 weekends off a month, makes it rough. I believe my next car will either be an S4, or another older STi, nonetheless, bad ass car, look forward to seeing the build and hopefully hearing it when its done.


----------



## naiku

DavidRam said:


> OP - I beg you for more pics of the Audi...


Audirsfaux has a bunch of pictures in his build log on here.


----------



## bertholomey

Those are the ones I have on my phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieg

Sad to see the BRZ goes away - it is one of the most FUN cars a person can ever lay his hands on. 

But that Audi is no less of an eye candy and any power you may have been lacking at the BRZ - you won't fill it missing on that S4 

You are switching tail shakes with eating up those corners really fast. 

Can't wait to see where your next thread/build is going to take us!


----------



## kmbkk

Definitely a bittersweet moment, Jason. But congrats on the S4! The bug is biting me right now to get another car, but I haven’t decided yet. Maybe I’ll wait til the new Supra comes out, idk. Either way I look forward to see what you do to the Audi.


----------



## bertholomey

Last wash this morning.......




























Last day the BRZ will be in the garage.....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07

The car does look sexy , 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn

I know you’re getting excited!


----------



## Kevin K

This is sorta sad...


----------



## ErinH

Congrats on the next chapter, my friend! I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing your version of this vehicle in the future. 

And congrats to Ian as well; Ian, you're getting a sweet ride (as you already know)!


----------



## DavidRam

Let's have a moment of silence...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

At least both cars will still be turning heads in our little circle even though they'll be in different hands, and even crossing paths a couple times a year.


----------



## bertholomey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K

Congrats sir! Looks nice so far.


----------



## naiku

You headed down i-81? I should have tried to sneak out there for a coffee!!


----------



## bertholomey

naiku said:


> You headed down i-81? I should have tried to sneak out there for a coffee!!




Yep! North of Winchester right now, heading down to Wytheville to spend the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku

If you want to stop in for a quick break on the way down, just swing on by.


----------



## bertholomey

Ok - that's better.....

Last pic with the car before handing off the keys. This has been a great car for me, and I really enjoyed the system that Mark Worrell and John Kiser helped me create. It has gone to a new owner (Ian) who will make this car a lot better than when I had it. You can find his build thread here: 

Ian's new BRZ Build Thread

I'm looking forward to seeing, hearing, and driving this car at the NCSQ Spring Meet in early May 2019......I'll post some pics on here when that happens


----------



## bertholomey

Another quick comment about the gear that stayed and the gear that was taken out - and I'll cross reference this on Ian's new build. 

*Stayed: *

P99 - I didn't need it in the new build.....sure, I could have sold it, but rather wanted it to stay in the car - and it would help Ian out with a source. 

Helix - hook up for the DSP + Director stayed in the car.

Thesis Mid Range - already had a set in the new car.....I love how Mark integrated these in this dash. 

Thesis Mid Bass - Again, Ian has very good drivers in the Audi, and I love how Mark integrated these into the doors. 

SI BM mkV Subwoofer - For now....I think this will partly satisfy Ian to start with.....who knows if it will stay  

*Taken Out:*

Thesis Tweeters - Yep....they are amazing - and Ian has the equally amazing Sinfoni Tempo tweeters

Mosconi Amplifiers - With the custom paint.....they had to go with me. They work with the speaker set up I'm running. 

Helix DSP - took this with me - has the HEC USB card and I'll be adding a new Director. 

I also gave up the pigtail to the Power Supply Unit so he can connect his PSU directly to the Anderson connector in the front grill.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Yep! North of Winchester right now, heading down to Wytheville to spend the night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully if you stayed in Wytheville you didn't stay at the Travelodge...I'm confident you didn't knowing you. That place was scary the one time I stayed there because the separated building they put me in you coulda run a brothel out of and the staff wouldn't have even known.


----------



## bertholomey

I spent the night at my parent’s house. Not a brothel in sight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You take them for a rip in your new sled?


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> You take them for a rip in your new sled?


Nope....circumstances didn't allow it at that time.....next time. Dad was pretty anxious to get to the range as well.....he typically likes to get there around 0700 before the ******** show up  (no disrespect meant to any ******** reading this post.....)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Nope....circumstances didn't allow it at that time.....next time. Dad was pretty anxious to get to the range as well.....he typically likes to get there around 0700 before the ******** show up  (no disrespect meant to any ******** reading this post.....)


No offense takenYou've heard some stories from my wilder days to put two and two together


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> No offense takenYou've heard some stories from my wilder days to put two and two together




You mean you have had wilder days than the ones you are livin’ now? Hard to imagine my friend.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> You mean you have had wilder days than the ones you are livin’ now? Hard to imagine my friend.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These days it's coming up with ******* fixes for everyday problems with what's laying around. Actually, that's just being resourceful. Not caring if something's pretty saves a ton of money.


----------



## rton20s

Careful. Watching the Netflix documentary series Ozark, I learned that calling a Hillbilly a ******* can get you killed.


----------



## mumbles

rton20s said:


> Careful. Watching the Netflix documentary series Ozark, I learned that calling a Hillbilly a ******* can get you killed.


I believe the correct word is "keeeeled"


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

rton20s said:


> Careful. Watching the Netflix documentary series Ozark, I learned that calling a Hillbilly a ******* can get you killed.


There are tons of differences and similarities. This is coming from someone who lives in the Ozarks. It's the 1% that give the 99% a bad name


----------



## Mashburn

Glad to see everything is finished! Looking forward to seeing this car and “tagging along” for the build! Hopefully you’ll be able to tag along with me on a short trip here in a few months to see a familiar face!


----------



## High Resolution Audio

I just wanted to chime in. I sat in Jason's BRZ at Steele Valley Regionals this year 2018.

What stood out for me was how musical his system sounded. Out of all the vehicles that I sat in that day, Jason's was the one that I would want to take home and listen to music in. 

Congratulations on your accomplishment and looking forward to seeing what you can put together in the new ride!


----------



## bertholomey

Thank you all for posting on this build thread! It has been a wonderful 6 years posting on this - sharing the updates...the good, the bad, and the ugly. 

I appreciate everyone taking the time to read these posts and responding to them. I invite you to my new build thread that can be found here: 

2015 Audi S4 Build Thread


----------



## bertholomey

I'm cross-posting this from Ian's BRZ thread. Closure on this car, and an opportunity for anyone with one of these cars to pick up some cool bits. 

Ian's BRZ Thread

*i have removed all of the custom installation pieces from this car and they are all for sale if anyone with a brz /frs /or 86 wants them pm me . *


----------



## bertholomey

And I'll pop this in here as well. Selling my Mosconi amps 

For Sale Thread 3 Mosconi Amplifiers


----------



## JayinMI

What are you replacing them with?

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> What are you replacing them with?
> 
> 
> 
> Jay




Jay - what I’m hoping for - sell these 3 amps, get the new amps to me, get the car installed all by the time of the meet - going to be a tall order. 

But I think it would be fun to have the fellas on Friday night hear the car without knowing what amps are in the car - reduce the bias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> What are you replacing them with?
> 
> 
> 
> Jay




Jay - what I’m hoping for - sell these 3 amps, get the new amps to me, get the car installed all by the time of the meet - going to be a tall order. 

But I think it would be fun to have the fellas on Friday night hear the car without knowing what amps are in the car - reduce the bias 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Jay - what I’m hoping for - sell these 3 amps, get the new amps to me, get the car installed all by the time of the meet - going to be a tall order.
> 
> But I think it would be fun to have the fellas on Friday night hear the car without knowing what amps are in the car - reduce the bias
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well, won't the amps you want be swinging hard on the bias scale?


----------



## JayinMI

So, Boss, then? I mean all amps sound the same anyway, right? (runs for cover with popcorn.) lol


----------



## ErinH

JayinMI said:


> So, Boss, then? I mean all amps sound the same anyway, right? (runs for cover with popcorn.) lol


Dude!? You can't run with popcorn unless it's in a bag! Otherwise you'll spill it all over the place.


----------



## 1FinalInstall

ErinH said:


> Dude!? You can't run with popcorn unless it's in a bag! Otherwise you'll spill it all over the place.


I'm pretty sure Jay custom fabricated a helmet, 2 bagger! Popcorn + Run = Yes

ps. probably has a built in system too... showoff. Luv ya J.


----------



## oabeieo

Awesome car……. Sorry I missed this one, the Honda is sick I had no idea about this ….


----------

